# Operation Peace Spring in Northern Syria : The Turkish initiative to create safe zone



## dBSPL

This operation will be carried out under the coordination of the Turkish Armed Forces without the direct support of a second country. Therefore, the operation deserves a title with its name, not with the rhetoric of other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

What area they r going to clean from ypg this time ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

All the best Turkey. May Allah grant you a decisive victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dBSPL

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> What area they r going to clean from ypg this time ?


Aynel Arab (Kobane) means the Arabian Spring/Fountain.

Resulayn means the place where the Spring begin.

The Turkish towns opposite Mürşitpınar (Murshid Spring) and Ceylanpınar (gazelle Spring)

I hope this similarity gives an idea of the scope of the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

In any case turkey should never withdraw from the Syrian areas they take over , there is no Syria anymore anyway it's either Russian or iranian colony now
Bashar Assad cant even shit without Putin's approval

Its kobani i guess along with manbij too

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181147102463889408

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

need to get the yanks out of afghanistan too!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181326588522242048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181327322558992384
Defense Minister Hulusi Akar: The Republic of Turkey is never at war. The war is done between states. There is no state before us, there are just reptiles and we will crush their heads.

IMPORTANT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181320292452438017Turkish Armed Forces is ready to fight with the love, trust and prayer of our noble nation , for the survival of our state, the peace / security of our 82 million citizens , against all terrorist organizations that threaten the integrity of our homeland, with the understanding of “I'm a martyr if I die, a veteran if I'm left behind.” .

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181329836788342786"The establishment of a Safe Zone / Peace Corridor is essential for Syrians to have a safe life by contributing to the stability and peace of our region. The TAF will never tolerate the creation of a terror corridor at our borders. All preparations for the operation have been completed."

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TheNoob

God speed!
Get the place rid of PKK scum!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dBSPL

Syrian National Army's calls to the east of the Euphrates:

- Our meeting time is approaching. (There is a reference to dozens of Syrian martyrs who were gathered and killed with death trap and then displayed on the trucks.)

- We will not treat you badly like you did.

- Drop your weapons, leave the organization.


----------



## TheNoob

dBSPL said:


> Syrian National Army's calls to the east of the Euphrates:
> 
> - Our meeting time is approaching. (There is a reference to dozens of Syrian martyrs who were gathered and killed with death trap and then displayed on the trucks.)
> 
> - We will not treat you badly like you did.
> 
> - Drop your weapons, leave the organization.



Can you translate what that is? Or anyone? Thanks.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*
Translation (To best of my understanding) 
*
To our respectable famlies , Syrian citizens from Kurdish , Arab , Ashurians (???? unsure meaning) , Turkish Syrians, Syrians both Muslim and Christians , a special welcome
to you from your free sons in Syrian Military

Family years have past , and we are destined to sunrise (real one) which will free you from Terrorist strikes which have spread corruption
Which have destroyed properties , and killed the healthy and children. It had sponsored a war and divided the country (dear country) to promote
their own self agenda under fake democracy

Family , the time when we meet you has approached, we give say to you be peace on you, assure you security, over your ownings over you mosques , over your women
are under in protection. Your sons , Syrian free army does not wants to hurt you but we are your sheild and will free you from one who spread violence on earth

To the conflicted Youth , in Opposing forces, who hate to weild weapons , drop your weapons and stop fighting / crime and go back to your homes don't be soliders
in this criminal times



 : These are the mercenaries telling Syrian Forces to drop weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rogue1

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Translation (To best of my understanding)
> *
> To our respectable famlies , Syrian citizens from Kurdish , Arab , Ashurians (???? unsure meaning) , Turkish Syrians, Syrians both Muslim and Christians , a special welcome
> to you from your free sons in Syrian Military
> 
> Family years have past , and we are destined to sunrise (real one) which will free you from Terrorist strikes which have spread corruption
> Which have destroyed properties , and killed the healthy and children. It had sponsored a war and divided the country (dear country) to promote
> their own self agenda under fake democracy
> 
> Family , the time when we meet you has approached, we give say to you be peace on you, assure you security, over your ownings over you mosques , over your women
> are under in protection. Your sons , Syrian free army does not wants to hurt you but we are your sheild and will free you from one who spread violence on earth
> 
> To the conflicted Youth , in Opposing forces, who hate to weild weapons , drop your weapons and stop fighting / crime and go back to your homes don't be soliders
> in this criminal times
> 
> 
> 
> : These are the mercenaries telling Syrian Forces to drop weapons



How are they mercenaries? They were freedom fighters and now are part of a national army. Get your facts right!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The only Army in Syria is the one which is protecting their own citizen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181547333990916097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181553636444426240


----------



## Rogue1

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The only Army in Syria is the one which is protecting their own citizen


The one that has caused the death of half a million of their own citizens and displaced millions more. Great protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Elvin

GUYS CAN WE PLEASE CONSOLIDATE ALL OF THESE THREADS INTO ONE? NO POINT IN HAVING NUMEROUS THREADS ON THE SAME TOPIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Some of heavy weapons can be seen In the background , which are belonging to Ceysul Vatani. Some battalions in wait at the border of Turkey and ES zones.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181464645237903362We have not left the blood of any of our martyrs and veterans, and we will not! (9 senior terrorists were neutralized In the Iraqi Hakurk and Haftanin regions.They were responsible for terrorist attacks in Turkey in the past week.)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181562362844897280We will overcome obstacles!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181585790683484160The Brave Turkish Armed Forces is the only Coalition and NATO army in the Euphrates Shield operation, which gives hand-to-hand combat against DAESH terrorists in the field.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181586021269622785Turkey is one of the most affected countries of the Dease's bloody actions; We have fought with the increasing tempo and violence both within the country and beyond the borders of this terrorist organization and will continue to fight in the east of the Euphrates.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181586253675995136When the Turkish Armed Forces took over the Dabik region, which was attributed to the sacredness of DAESH in the Operation Euphrates Shield, Deash terrorists was hitted with the greatest military and ideological blow.

**

CENTCOM officials: "The TAF used our joint patrols for their purposes included pre-operation reconnaissance and intelligence."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Numerous

What is the turkish plan for dealing with Assad? You can bring those refugees back to Syria but he can just attack them and they'll try to run into Turkey again. Also the YPG has formed alliances with the regime before and it might do so again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Numerous said:


> What is the turkish plan for dealing with Assad? You can bring those refugees back to Syria but he can just attack them and they'll try to run into Turkey again. Also the YPG has formed alliances with the regime before and it might do so again.


https://news.un.org/en/story/2019/09/1047092

* Completion of the new constitutional work.

* New election covering all Syrian citizens.

Unless these steps are taken, the Turkish army will continue to exist in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

dBSPL said:


>



Lies, whole world saw Kurdish fighters fought ISIS and capture ISIS territories, Turks but hide behind.

Why Isis towns fell into Kurds hands if you really fought Isis?


----------



## Nein

lonelyman said:


> Lies, whole world saw Kurdish fighters fought ISIS and capture ISIS territories, Turks but hide behind.
> 
> Why Isis towns fell into Kurds hands if you really fought Isis?



Please pass the salt your ypg terrorists are going to get blown into bits by the Turks.

Yes the Turks did fight isis in Jarabulus and Al Bab and have destroyed numerous isis sleeper cells in Turkey. Dabiq which isis fighters believed would bring the end of times was captured by the Turkish army blowing a hole into their whole ideology of being a legitimate caliphate.

What has China done to fight isis if you so big up your ***.


----------



## lonelyman

Nein said:


> Please pass the salt your ypg terrorists are going to get blown into bits by the Turks.
> 
> Yes the Turks did fight isis in Jarabulus and Al Bab and have destroyed numerous isis sleeper cells in Turkey. Dabiq which isis fighters believed would bring the end of times was captured by the Turkish army blowing a hole into their whole ideology of being a legitimate caliphate.
> 
> What has China done to fight isis if you so big up your ***.



Talk big dirty mouth Like typical Turks, did you blow PKK into bits past 30 years? You are still scared of them.

Brave Kurds fighters gonna give you bloody nose like they gave to Isis if you dare invade another sovereign country


----------



## Nein

lonelyman said:


> Talk big dirty mouth Like typical Turks, did you blow PKK into bits past 30 years? You are still scared of them.
> 
> Brave Kurds fighters gonna give you bloody nose like they gave to Isis if you dare invade another sovereign country








Too Chad for you ypg-pkk supporter ypg is a sovereign country hahahahahaha they are group who forcefully tookover Syrian land now they are begging for Assad to come and save their asses.

Oh yes we seen in Afrin on what happened to the ypg pigs plus some chinese volunteers were fighting for ypg until they got blown by a Turkish drone. I wonder how many there will be either way its good target practice for the TSK.


----------



## lonelyman

Nein said:


> Too Chad for you ypg-pkk supporter ypg is a sovereign country hahahahahaha they are group who forcefully tookover Syrian land now they are begging for Assad to come and save their asses.
> 
> Oh yes we seen in Afrin on what happened to the ypg pigs plus some chinese volunteers were fighting for ypg until they got blown by a Turkish drone. I wonder how many there will be either way its good target practice for the TSK.



In your dreams, if there were Chinese volunteers, you would have been decimated and pkk would already have their own county


----------



## Nein

lonelyman said:


> In your dreams, if there were Chinese volunteers, you would have been decimated and pkk would already have their own county



Lol did I imply china sent soldiers they were individuals who went to fight by themselves. You think too highly of yourselves.


----------



## damm1t

lonelyman said:


> In your dreams, if there were Chinese volunteers, you would have been decimated and pkk would already have their own county



@lonelyman maybe you should find a girl something, loneliness is bad for mental health as you prove.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181349913382326272RT Reporter: "Why are you wearing civilian clothes?"

PKK / YPG terrorist: "To protect from the Turkish army. Because the Turkish military shoots those who wear uniforms."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181352350319075328Those who were made terrorists at this young (actually kid ) age were always put forward in Afrin. And they kept it on the front, especially in civilian clothes. When they died, the classic propaganda was ready: "T.C. killed innocent children in Afrin."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181599920547086336
https://www.bbc.com/turkce/haberler-dunya-41978069


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181729627833868288It is the BBC that has announced to the world that the US and the PKK / SDG have evacuated hundreds of Daesh along with their weapons in Raqqa.

They even made a special report. Here is the link; 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181339285116608513
The little flood about foreign terrorists who came to fight against the TSK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181340888699740160US citizen terrorist: "This is our land, they are our people. they have our democratic system."
Chinese terrorist Sipan Kawa - He is more confused than his American friend.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181342496447766528This terrorist's called Patrick. In the United States, he was wanted by the police for ordinary crimes.

Dutch terrorist Sjoerd Heeger, who was killed in the YPG / PKK ranks.

He fought on behalf of a pro-Nazi group in Eastern Ukraine.
- An enemy of Muslims and refugees.
Worked for private security companies in Iraq, Sudan and Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zulfiqar

To the Turkish members:

Please give a brief translation of the tweets that are in Turkish language so we are up to date on latest information


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181787930454564864
US Special Forces. Commander general Thomas explains that how they cooperate with PKK in Syria.They called themselves as YPG. The Turks would say they were the PKK. ‘We were need to change their brand, and then they declared themselves SDG ”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181702437461200896

IMPORTANT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181561698920087554One of Ceysul Vatani brigade complete its emplacement on the banks of the Sacur River. The Munbic operation can start any moment. (During the speech, the Mujahideen's moral values are reminded.)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bengal71

damm1t said:


> @lonelyman maybe you should find a girl something, loneliness is bad for mental health as you prove.



He has a girlfriend. To cover the cost of supporting her he is working for the 50 cent army.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181915470968086529
The Turkish foreign minister says Ankara will inform the countries concerned about the military operation in northern Syria, *including the Syrian government*. Also says , Turkey always support Syria's territorial integrity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181892636501774337
( Stage 2 - Establishment of the information channels to be provided to relevant countries before the operation )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181921311846735872
And now, Here we go!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 313ghazi

It has begun. This tweet nicely sums up Turkeys objectives. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181928518025977856

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Reuters : Ammunition depots in the Rasullayn area are being destroyed.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Its very distressing how Assad's genocide continues, as it has since 2011, while the "international community" has completely turned a blind eye to the blight of the Syrian people. Instead, they twist their hands about the Turkish attack on the PKK and are suddenly "concerned".

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Max

Good luck Turkish Soldiers and Republic. May you succeed in making your country secure and also respect rights of locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

IMPORTANT

Access to the Internet has been shut down on the entire border line and operation area. The phones don't work. Radio frequencies are muted. There are many EW pods on-duty aircrafts. Therefore, television channels cant make live broadcast across the border.

Many aircrafts flying at the same time, on the operation area. A Stratotanker just landed at the Diyarbakır military airport during a live broadcast. So the fighters are re-fueling in the air.

Jets continue their sorties. There you can watch the Diyarbakir air base .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

lonelyman said:


> In your dreams, if there were Chinese volunteers, you would have been decimated and pkk would already have their own county


Look how this Chinese voluteer shits his pants in front of Turkish commandos.
You wont believe me so hear it from him.







Oh wait can you even access Youtube?
Let me summarize for you, the Chinese run for his life once he saw Turkish commandos encircling him.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181949309736099846

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181948534741966848

thats the truth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

xenon54 said:


> Look how this Chinese voluteer shits his pants in front of Turkish commandos.
> You wont believe me so hear it from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait can you even access Youtube?
> Let me summarize for you, the Chinese run for his life once he saw Turkish commandos encircling him.




The best part is when chinese guy get scared.... chuchuchuuwwww ahahaha...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Oublious said:


> The best part is when chinese guy get scared.... chuchuchuuwwww ahahaha...


His escape plan is also hilarious because he is scared of being a Turkish prisoner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

Oublious said:


> The best part is when chinese guy get scared.... chuchuchuuwwww ahahaha...



I should have posted this video to make it a kapak to that prick. Either way thank you guys for posting this video I hope he cries now realising his cousin could have opened a chinese take away shop rather than fighting the Turkish military.


----------



## Timur

I hope to see that filth dead


----------



## dBSPL

*SDF seized control over two schools in Tal Abyad city in Raqqa*

SNHR: Syrian Democratic forces seized control over Zainab Bent al Hussein School and Tal Abyad al Sharqi School in Tal Abyad city in the northern suburbs of Raqqa governorate, and turned them to military headquarters, on October 8, 2019.

http://sn4hr.org/sites/news/2019/10...l-two-schools-tal-abyad-city-raqqa-october-8/

Fu*king B*stards , they're turning schools into military outposts. As in Afrin, they will conduct a perception operation on civilians.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181959411432120320
The city Nusaybin/Turkey now. Syrian democratic forces has launched six rockets from Kamışlı to Nusaybin.


----------



## lonelyman

xenon54 said:


> Look how this Chinese voluteer shits his pants in front of Turkish commandos.
> You wont believe me so hear it from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait can you even access Youtube?
> Let me summarize for you, the Chinese run for his life once he saw Turkish commandos encircling him.



No sane Chinese would fight for Isis, he is your uhigur Muslim brother, this is fake and doctored, so called the Chinese prisoner doesn’t speak Chinese 

I could post thousands of Turk prisoners crying confess, but it would derail the thread


----------



## xenon54 out

lonelyman said:


> No sane Chinese would fight for Isis, he is your uhigur Muslim brother, this is fake and doctored, so called the Chinese prisoner doesn’t speak Chinese
> 
> I could post thousands of Turk prisoners crying confess, but it would derail the thread


He is a Han Chinese fighting for ypg, and he is not a prisoner but doing interview with western journalists, must suck not to have access to free internet when living in a despotic regime...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lonelyman

xenon54 said:


> He is a Han Chinese fighting for ypg, and he is not a prisoner but doing interview with western journalists, must suck not to have access to free internet when living in a despotic regime...



Again, this Chinese guy does not speak Chinese, you need do better job faking the story.


----------



## xenon54 out

lonelyman said:


> Again, this Chinese guy does not speak Chinese, you need do better job faking the story.


Yeah because no Chinese in this world speaks english...
He is doing interview with western journalists why would he speak chinese when he can speak english, you can hear heavy mandarin accent in his english though.

I dont get your logic, if you have any to begin with...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

xenon54 said:


> Yeah because no Chinese in this world speaks english...
> He is doing interview with western journalists why would he speak chinese when he can speak english, you can hear heavy mandarin accent in his english though.
> 
> I dont get your logic, if you have any to begin with...



Oh, yes, you can hear his Mandarin accent
Same as I can hear his Turkish accent, I can say he is a Turk fighting for the Kurds too. Anyway bravo acts


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Turks are doing what Pakistan should have done right around the time TTP was taking shape and hit them hard within Afghansitan. We would not have lost 70K citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

lonelyman said:


> Oh, yes, you can hear his Mandarin accent
> Same as I can hear his Turkish accent, I can say he is a Turk fighting for the Kurds too. Anyway bravo acts


You cant even watch the video, do you even have an idea how foolish you sound?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

xenon54 said:


> You cant even watch the video, do you even have an idea how foolish you sound?



Of course I can. We can access any website with vpn, how do you think Chinese left comments on YouTube? From you?


----------



## xenon54 out

lonelyman said:


> Of course I can. We can access any website with vpn, how do you think Chinese left comments on YouTube? From you?


So you actually watched the video and thought he is an uyghur fighting for isis somehow being held captive, while he is cleary a han chinese with ypg batch on his arm doing an interview?

Did something go wrong at some point in your life that you lost your comprehension skill so badly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181969490789224450

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181968653362835457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Lunatic Erdogan. He is hell bent against Kurds from day 1.

I stand with Kurds on this. Let Turks get their backsides wacked. Stupidity at its highest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

denel said:


> Lunatic Erdogan. He is hell bent against Kurds from day 1.
> 
> I stand with Kurds on this. Let Turks get their backsides wacked. Stupidity at its highest.


*ypg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baybars Han

Turk'un Turkten baska dostu yok. We can see whos friend whos foe now. Not one announcement of support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nein

denel said:


> Lunatic Erdogan. He is hell bent against Kurds from day 1.
> 
> I stand with Kurds on this. Let Turks get their backsides wacked. Stupidity at its highest.



Suck on it

Day by day terrorist supporters and turcophobes are getting exposed.

Thank God I hope Turks who held onto this humanity bullshit or that we are all humans while thinking Greeks, Armenians and other Turkish haters can be brothers and friends can now realise what delusions they have been living with.

Time to wake up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## denel

Nein said:


> Suck on it
> 
> Day by day terrorist supporters and turcophobes are getting exposed.
> 
> Thank God I hope Turks who held onto this humanity bullshit or that we are all humans while thinking Greeks, Armenians and other Turkish haters can be brothers and friends can now realise what delusions they have been living with.
> 
> That it is time to wake up.


Get lost pal - Everyone wakes up and decides to hit against the Kurds; where were the glorious Turkish soldiers when Kurd women were fighting like lions against ISIS; sitting on the other side and watching the show. Turks did not have balls to go against ISIS and now of course it is convinient so let us have a take on them.
Erdogan - when the kurd parties took a fair amount of seats in parliament, he choses to nullify elections; he is a sickman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

denel said:


> I stand with Kurds on this. Let Turks get their backsides wacked. Stupidity at its highest.



you can join them and die like a rat a pig or whatever..

but until that happens enjoy the dead corpses of that filth you love.. and be shure we like what we see

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dBSPL

denel said:


> I dont stoop to the gutter like you. *You are sick nation.*



It was sung by a citizen of the South African nation, Xenophobia's headquarters in Africa. I advise you not to exceed your limits on other nations while the screams of the burned-out Nigerians are still in our ears. How can you be so racist after Europe has fu*ked you for centuries, a pitiful mood ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nein

denel said:


> Get lost pal - Everyone wakes up and decides to hit against the Kurds; where were the glorious Turkish soldiers when Kurd women were fighting like lions against ISIS; sitting on the other side and watching the show. Turks did not have balls to go against ISIS and now of course it is convinient so let us have a take on them.
> Erdogan - when the kurd parties took a fair amount of seats in parliament, he choses to nullify elections; he is a sickman.



If you love terrorists so much go join them the TSK will give you a great present which is a som missile.



denel said:


> Get lost pal - Everyone wakes up and decides to hit against the Kurds; where were the glorious Turkish soldiers when Kurd women were fighting like lions against ISIS; sitting on the other side and watching the show. Turks did not have balls to go against ISIS and now of course it is convinient so let us have a take on them.
> Erdogan - when the kurd parties took a fair amount of seats in parliament, he choses to nullify elections; he is a sickman.



Ahh yes ethnic cleansing and child soldiers backed by us airpower. So much for lions.

By the way Tsk fought isis numerous times and dismantled many sleeper cells. When tsk captures south african pkk or isis terrorists are you willing to take back the scumbags coming from your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Timur

denel said:


> I dont stoop to the gutter like you. You are sick nation.



the sick guy is you and your alike, you see what the truth is but you ignor it and stick to your interests ..

from time to time when emotions burst out you speak what you feel and show what you are.. the reason why you support those terrorists and play good terrorist and bad terrorist (al qaida or daesh) is obvious and crystal clear for all.. but maniacs and hatefull ppl like you think they can hide between the image of a Gutmensch.. 

so get lost and cry for your filthy stinky terrorists but we know you have no interest in them except your aganda and you wont cry and we can say you are just more filth than these terrorists hiding and telling everyone what good ppl they are..Disgusting!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nein

dBSPL said:


> It was sung by a citizen of the South African nation, Xenophobia's headquarters in Africa. I advise you not to exceed your limits on other nations while the screams of the burned-out Nigerians are still in our ears. How can you be so racist after Europe has fu*ked you for centuries, a pitiful mood ...



He could be a boer perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

denel said:


> Get lost pal - Everyone wakes up and decides to hit against the Kurds; where were the glorious Turkish soldiers when Kurd women were fighting like lions against ISIS; sitting on the other side and watching the show. Turks did not have balls to go against ISIS and now of course it is convinient so let us have a take on them.
> Erdogan - when the kurd parties took a fair amount of seats in parliament, he choses to nullify elections; he is a sickman.


Go tell those heroic stories to clueless westerners, we here know the history of this region, dont waste your time here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## denel

Timur said:


> the sick guy is you and your alike, you see what the truth is but you ignor it and stick to your interests ..
> 
> from time to time when emotions burst out you speak what you feel and show what you are.. the reason why you support those terrorists and play good terrorist and bad terrorist (al qaida or daesh) is obvious and crystal clear for all.. but maniacs and hatefull ppl like you think they can hide between the image of a Gutmensch..
> 
> so get lost and cry for your filthy stinky terrorists but we know you have no interest in them except your aganda and you wont cry and we can say you are just more filth than these terrorists hiding and telling everyone what good ppl they are..Disgusting!


Reported to mods.... Just idiots running abound.



xenon54 said:


> Go tell those heroic stories to clueless westerners, we here know the history of this region, dont waste your time here.


My forefathers are from that region from 90 yrs back when this region broke up. So please speak with respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

denel said:


> My forefathers are from that region from 90 yrs back when this region broke up. So please speak with respect.


I have no respect in front of someone who supports elements that blow up themselves in my country, i dont care about you, nor where you are from.

You call my nation sick, your nation has been killing and opressing eachother for skin color since centuries and still no end in sight, go fix your own backyard first...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

_This raging thunderstorm is the Turkish Army O LORD
This is the Army to die for YOUR sake O LORD
Let them raise with Adhan* YOUR NAME
Render them victorious for they are the Last Army of Islam
_
- Yahya Kemal, the 1st Turkish Ambassador to Pakistan

*The Muslim call to prayer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

denel said:


> You are sick nation.



Watch your words dude. Just express your thoughts by pointing out your disagreement and let others judge the event. You should be punished for insulting the Turkish nation. Next time, before inviting others for respect, you should learn to show some respect to your opponents.

@The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## denel

cabatli_53 said:


> Watch your words dude. Just express your thoughts by pointing out your disagreement and let others judge the event. You should be punished for insulting the Turkish nation. Next time, before inviting others for respect, you should learn to show some respect to your opponents.
> 
> @The Eagle


That gives your fellow country men right to hurl insults and abuse at everyone else?
read through what is being written everywhere first.
Moderators should shut this thread down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

If there is no one with a fish memory, everybody will remember the time when both the regime and the PKK stopped fighting against Deash and attacking the FSA at the same time. Around tal Rıfat. In the Aleppo and some eastern towns.

I don't want to post +18 photos here. Hundreds of died Arabs and Turkmens were exposed on trucks for days. While they were fighting against deash, pkk/pyd killed them from behind.

You think that's not gonna cost anything?

DEASH was a bad cop created by the United States. While Pkk/Pyd was good police, "USA lover freedom fighters"(like taliban?). However, both Russia and the United States took full advantage of these two organizations and shared Syria among themselves.

When 5 million Syrians lost their homeland, they were not a valuable asset to either Russia or the United States.

When there was no jihadist in the Caucasus for Russia, the problem was solved. Other side's problem will solve when the US created the terror corridor complete for Israel's security.

Is it that easy?

Nobody has the right to cry now. At the end of 7 years we no longer have tears to shed.

Now those who run a perception campaign and attempt to equalize a terrorist organization to a nation are in vain. This is nothing but crocodile tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cabatli_53

denel said:


> That gives your fellow country men to hurl insults at everyone else?



If you want to be insulted, My dear countrymen will do it with a great pleasure so You can not blame them for doing what you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

cabatli_53 said:


> If you want to be insulted, My dear countrymen will do it with a great pleasure so You can not blame them for doing what you want.


I arrest my case. Enjoy your day. cheers.
Moving out of this thread.


----------



## xenon54 out

denel said:


> That gives your fellow country men right to hurl insults and abuse at everyone else?
> read through what is being written everywhere first.
> Moderators should shut this thread down.


Its bound to happen when you support terrorists, what if that guy lost a relative in a terrorist attack?
I would have probably said worse if that happened to me and someone would support the terrorists in front of me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

xenon54 said:


> Its bound to happen when you support terrorists, what if that guy lost a relative in a terrorist attack?
> I would have probably said worse if that happened to me and someone would support the terrorists in front of me.


Freedom fighters; I support Kurds to be independent nation of Turks, Iraqi and Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

denel said:


> Freedom fighters; I support Kurds to be independent nation of Turks, Iraqi and Syrians.


Good, then enjoy the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

xenon54 said:


> Good, then enjoy the show.


we will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quasar

cabatli_53 said:


> If you want to be insulted, My dear countrymen will do it with a great pleasure so You can not blame them for doing what you want.


just Hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

UkroTurk said:


> Moderators should have fucked your black *** for your words " Sick nation "...


Reported. Keep putting abuse.. shows your weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

denel said:


> we will see.


I guess so, we will see how much your lionesses are worth without US Backing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

denel said:


> Freedom fighters; I support Kurds to be independent nation of Turks, Iraqi and Syrians.




Your "freedom fighters" have a bath with Turkish fire at present. They are busy to enjoy the pleasure of being in hell while they are alive. Be happy for them !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## denel

cabatli_53 said:


> Your "freedom fighters" have a bath with Turkish fire at present. They are busy to enjoy the pleasure of being in hell while they are alive. Be happy for them !
> 
> View attachment 583159


For a moderator, I am surprised you are being allowed to enjoy in death of people.

@The Eagle @waz can we shut this thread down. it has degenerated to the gutters and it wont be long before these people start putting up photos of attrocities.


----------



## xenon54 out

denel said:


> For a moderator, I am surprised you are being allowed to enjoy in death of people.
> 
> @The Eagle @waz can we shut this thread down. it has degenerated to the gutters and it wont be long before these people start putting up photos of attrocities.


Are you aware that this is a military forum?
I didnt expect you to get hurt so hard because of ypg.

Btw, you are always free to ignore the thread, we dont have to obey your wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dBSPL

IMPORTANT

*Cross-border operation started at 10:20 pm local time.
*
(STAGE-3)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Turan09

denel said:


> For a moderator, I am surprised you are being allowed to enjoy in death of people.
> 
> @The Eagle @waz can we shut this thread down. it has degenerated to the gutters and it wont be long before these people start putting up photos of attrocities.



A loser And a turcophobic... your terrorist ''lions'' will soon just run away or will die. You are a terrorist-supporter so You should Get to use to it, subhuman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quasar

In fact what disappoints me the most is the fact that most of the people do not have any idea about what YPG or PKK realy is? just start with a very simple fact what that red star in their flag stands for? What is their ideology? how this terrorist organiztion makes money? what is their role in drug trafficking? or simply their terrorist acts killing thousands of civilians who are mostly Kurds....... this thing named YPG just emerged during the Syrian civil war? far more earlier than Iraq and Kandil Bekaa valley in Syria was THE stronghold for PKK and its leader...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

IMPORTANT

Special forces have begun entering from three points. A total of 7 pocket will be created till morning.

After Special forces, Brigade sized (over 5000) Ceysul VATANI troops will enter. 2200 of them belong to the Hamza Brigade which are completly Kurdish fighters. ( Aynel Arab - Resulayn line )

Armored operation has not yet begun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Quasar said:


> In fact what disappoints me the most is the fact that most of the people do not have any idea about what YPG or PKK realy is? just start with a very simple fact what that red star in their flag stands for? What is their ideology? how this terrorist organiztion makes money? what is their role in drug trafficking? or simply their terrorist acts killing thousands of civilians who are mostly Kurds.......


Tried it so many times, speaking against a wall is more productive believe me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Telabyad - LIVE


----------



## Timur

Quasar said:


> In fact what disappoints me the most is the fact that most of the people do not have any idea about what YPG or PKK realy is



they have clues and ideas and know what pyd pkkreally are and what miserable beings they are..

the proplem is their sick mind! and than yome here and try to shot down the thread because they are such pissed off but when it comes to their hated muslims then they bath in blood rage..

these kuffar just support each other..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nein

denel said:


> Freedom fighters; I support Kurds to be independent nation of Turks, Iraqi and Syrians.



Please take them and give them a strip of land from your beloved South Africa if you want them to be independant so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

denel said:


> Get lost pal - Everyone wakes up and decides to hit against the Kurds; where were the glorious Turkish soldiers when Kurd women were fighting like lions against ISIS; sitting on the other side and watching the show. Turks did not have balls to go against ISIS and now of course it is convinient so let us have a take on them.
> Erdogan - when the kurd parties took a fair amount of seats in parliament, he choses to nullify elections; he is a sickman.



There you go, Kurds fought ISIS bravely but got their back stabbed. International community should stand behind Kurds for the atrocities on them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ritual

denel said:


> Freedom fighters; I support Kurds to be independent nation of Turks, Iraqi and Syrians.



Strange why the West doesn’t support the abused Kashmiri people like they do the supposedly cuddly Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xenon54 out

Nein said:


> Please take them and give them a strip of land from your South Africa if you want them to be independant so much.


Dude South Africa is one of the most racist countries, the Kurds would probably get killed for their skin color.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

denel said:


> For a moderator, I am surprised you are being allowed to enjoy in death of people.
> 
> @The Eagle @waz can we shut this thread down. it has degenerated to the gutters and it wont be long before these people start putting up photos of attrocities.




I will make you more surprised when I introduce the thosands of ypg rats to be killed in this operation while you are begging for the success of your "fredom fighters" to smash the ME states into pieces by performing terrorism all around the region by bombing the cities, firing the shells in city centers, planting the bombs under the roads to explode them while buses are passing... etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deliorman

Guys, I will ask you for one thing. Even when you see someone whose opinion you don’t share or who is acting dumb (even if it is on purpose) don’t even bother to insult him or use racist slurs etc.

This is a very important operation and we as Turks should do whatever we can to politely show our point of view to the world. Good words can open many doors so no matter if it is here, or on Facebook or Twitter etc- stay calm and polite and shut the mouths of the enemies with facts.

Tanri Turk’u korusun!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Timur

Ritual said:


> Kashmiri people



you miss the fact that kashmiri are muslims... unlike the jezidi communist filth

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

The Commander-in-Chief and the top security council are following the ops live....











https://www.yeniakit.com.tr/haber/baskomutan-erdogan-harekat-merkezinde-942014.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Deliorman said:


> Guys, I will ask you for one thing. Even when your see someone whose opinion you don’t share or who is acting dumb (even if it is on purpose) don’t even bother to insult him or use racist slurs etc.
> 
> This is a very important operation and we as Turks should do whatever we can to politely show our point of view to the world. Good words can open many doors so no matter if it is here, or on Facebook or Twitter etc- stay calm and polite.
> 
> Tanri Turk’u korusun!


Agree, personal insults dont help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

Ritual said:


> Strange why the West doesn’t support the abused Kashmiri people like they do the supposedly cuddly Kurds.


Correct. Kurds, Kashmiri have same challenges. These are the same people who were letting ISIS fighters flow through their territory and no one stopped them.


----------



## Nein

lonelyman said:


> There you go, Kurds fought ISIS bravely but got their back stabbed. International community should stand behind Kurds for the atrocities on them



A chinamen suddenly caring about atrocities a big LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

denel said:


> Correct. Kurds, Kashmiri have same challenges. These are the same people who were letting ISIS fighters flow through their territory and no one stopped them.


That awkward moment when Europe sent 10 times more fighters to isis than Turkey, with 10 times bigger muslim population, did...

That second awkward moment when Turkey is the only country on this side of the planet that actually fought isis on ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dBSPL

Minister of Interior (CNNTürk live broadcast): "With this operation, we guarantee the territorial integrity of Syria. Those who oppose us today have a divided or slack-federative Syrian agenda. So they are angry."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

Why do you write here in the first place, while to write in Turk section?!


----------



## lonelyman

denel said:


> Correct. Kurds, Kashmiri have same challenges. These are the same people who were letting ISIS fighters flow through their territory and no one stopped them.



*Republican anger at Trump grows as Turkey launches 'sickening' attack on US allies*

*https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/09/politics/turkey-syria-us-anger-ramifications/index.html*

trump will fall in line if wants to get re-elected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

lonelyman said:


> *Republican anger at Trump grows as Turkey launches 'sickening' attack on US allies*
> 
> *https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/09/politics/turkey-syria-us-anger-ramifications/index.html*


Said those who started the war in Afghanistan and Iraq....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

cabatli_53 said:


> I will make you more surprised when I introduce the thosands of ypg rats to be killed in this operation while you are begging for the success of your "fredom fighters" to smash the ME states into pieces by performing terrorism all around the region by bombing the cities, firing the shells in city centers, planting the bombs under the roads to explode them while buses are passing... etc.


Where were the glorious Ottoman turks when entire Ottoman territories when Ottoman region was taken apart by the British? Or let me put it simply - your glorious macho men were watching when Kurd women were fighting like lions against ISIS. Trump should have sanctioned you to complete bankrupcy when he had a chance.
Let


lonelyman said:


> *Republican anger at Trump grows as Turkey launches 'sickening' attack on US allies*
> 
> *https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/09/politics/turkey-syria-us-anger-ramifications/index.html*


Let us see. I would like to see Trump sanction Turkey to bankrupcy if he gets pressure from Republican party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180922546616700931

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UzaySan

xenon54 said:


> So you actually watched the video and thought he is an uyghur fighting for isis somehow being held captive, while he is cleary a han chinese with ypg batch on his arm doing an interview?
> 
> Did something go wrong at some point in your life that you lost your comprehension skill so badly?



Bro. just ignore him. I blocked every chinese with dragon, panda photo. believe me, pdf is better place now.


----------



## xenon54 out

UzaySan said:


> Bro. just ignore him. I blocked every chinese with dragon, panda photo. believe me, pdf is better place now.


I wouldnt bother if it wasnt fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

https://www.yeniakit.com.tr/haber/b...h-namazinda-fetih-suresi-okunacak-941978.html

Sura Al Fath is being recited in all mosques in Turkey. Few Verses are given below:

1. Verily, We have given you (O Muhammad ) a manifest victory.

2. That Allah may forgive you your sins of the past and the future, and complete His Favour on you, and guide you on the Straight Path;

3. And that Allah may help you with strong help.

4. He it is Who sent down As-Sakinah (calmness and tranquillity) into the hearts of the believers, that they may grow more in Faith along with their (present) Faith. And to Allah belong the hosts of the heavens and the earth, and Allah is Ever All-Knower, All-Wise.

7. And to Allah belong the hosts of the heavens and the earth. And Allah is Ever All-Knower, All-Wise.

8. Verily, We have sent you (O Muhammad ) as a witness, as a bearer of glad tidings, and as a warner.

22. And if those who disbelieve fight against you, they certainly would have turned their backs, then they would have found neither a Wali (protector) nor a helper.

23. That has been the Way of Allah already with those who passed away before. And you will not find any change in the Way of Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182020378891362304
There is intense mortar attack from the Qamishli area. Many houses were damaged. Our Nusaybin priest was a martyr. He was the leader of the Nusaybin Christian community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quasar

So far you have not supported your opinion with a single fact therefore it is quite normal for people to redicule you, your ''opinion'' is based on an ill intended premise that KURD is equal to PKK/YPG. AND you are the one who replied a personal reaction of a memeber by calling a whole nation TURKS as sick! so please do not play the victim here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ritual

denel said:


> Correct. Kurds, Kashmiri have same challenges. These are the same people who were letting ISIS fighters flow through their territory and no one stopped them.



But the Kashmiri don’t even get 1% of the support that these countries give to the Kurds. They have literally been caged up for 63 days, yet one day after this military operation by Turkey, so many tears are flowing for the Kurds! Total hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> https://www.yeniakit.com.tr/haber/b...h-namazinda-fetih-suresi-okunacak-941978.html
> 
> Sura Al Fath is being recited in all mosques in Turkey. Few Verses are given below:
> 
> 1. Verily, We have given you (O Muhammad ) a manifest victory.
> 
> 2. That Allah may forgive you your sins of the past and the future, and complete His Favour on you, and guide you on the Straight Path;
> 
> 3. And that Allah may help you with strong help.
> 
> 4. He it is Who sent down As-Sakinah (calmness and tranquillity) into the hearts of the believers, that they may grow more in Faith along with their (present) Faith. And to Allah belong the hosts of the heavens and the earth, and Allah is Ever All-Knower, All-Wise.
> 
> 7. And to Allah belong the hosts of the heavens and the earth. And Allah is Ever All-Knower, All-Wise.
> 
> 8. Verily, We have sent you (O Muhammad ) as a witness, as a bearer of glad tidings, and as a warner.
> 
> 22. And if those who disbelieve fight against you, they certainly would have turned their backs, then they would have found neither a Wali (protector) nor a helper.
> 
> 23. That has been the Way of Allah already with those who passed away before. And you will not find any change in the Way of Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deliorman

denel said:


> Correct. Kurds, Kashmiri have same challenges. These are the same people who were letting ISIS fighters flow through their territory and no one stopped them.



Europe with many times smaller Muslim population than Turkey is turned into Radical Islamist breeding ground. Thousands of Western European Jihadists are recruited from western countries and nobody there can even detect them. They do terrorist acts all around Western Europe, they LEAVE their countries easily and travel all around the world but in the end you blame Turkey for not doing the job Britain, Germany, Belgium, France etc should have done for their OWN citizens.

ps It is Turkey that have given hundreds of casualties from the terror of ISIS after their attacks in Reyhanli, Ankara, Istanbul, Gaziantep. It is also Turkey that is the only NATO member to have ever fought them face to face so instead of parroting the same propaganda go and inform yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dBSPL

At 10:50 local time, Ceysul Vatani elements starting to crossing Sacur River. Thus, the Menbic operation began.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

http://www.star.com.tr/guncel/suriy...n-yaktigi-atesler-goruntulendi-haber-1485999/

PKK terrorists are burning whatever they can to save themselves from the Turkish drones, who are hunting them down like hounds!!! Little they know about their on-the-fly "image processing" capabilities!!! A drowning man catches at a straw....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Deliorman said:


> Europe with many times smaller Muslim population than Turkey is turned into Radical Islamist breeding ground. Thousands of Western European Jihadists are recruited from western countries and nobody there can even detect them. They do terrorist acts all around Western Europe, they LEAVE their countries easily and travel all around the world but in the end you blame Turkey for not doing the job Britain, Germany, Belgium, France etc should have done for their OWN citizens.
> 
> ps It is Turkey that have given hundreds of casualties from the terror of ISIS after their attacks in Reyhanli, Ankara, Istanbul, Gaziantep. It is also Turkey that is the only NATO member to have ever fought them face to face so instead of parroting the same propaganda go and inform yourself.


He is not here to reason, he just wants the shed his crocodile tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deliorman

xenon54 said:


> He is not here to reason, he just wants the shed his crocodile tears.




O zaman sikimi yesin... ibne orospu cocugu. 

ps To be read in “Deep Turkish Web” voice...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

Let's remember the master plan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

http://www.star.com.tr/dunya/macron...unun-sozde-sozcusu-ile-gorustu-haber-1485933/

In the meantime, the French President is talking to PKK terrorist heads!!!! Ahh only if these proxy scums were as efficient as they were a hundred years back!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deliorman

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> http://www.star.com.tr/guncel/suriy...n-yaktigi-atesler-goruntulendi-haber-1485999/
> 
> PKK terrorists are burning whatever they can to save themselves from the Turkish drones, who are hunting them down like hounds!!! Little they know about their on-the-fly "image processing" capabilities!!! A drowning man catches at a straw....



I don’t know who thought them that burning things helps against drones but for sure he made a joke with them... 


Proof:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lonelyman

dBSPL said:


> Let's remember the master plan



Blatant invasion of another sovereign country, no excuses


----------



## xenon54 out

Deliorman said:


> I don’t know who thought them that burning things helps against drones but for sure he made a joke with them...
> 
> 
> Proof:


They just dont learn, they also dug trenches and tunnels again even thought those didnt stop anything in Afrin.
I wonder what they are thinking actually.



lonelyman said:


> Blatant invasion of another sovereign country, no excuses


You guys are expert in this, i take you by words.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

Turkish Army have started bombing strategic targets in Ayn el Arab (Kobani).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deliorman

xenon54 said:


> They just dont learn, they also dug trenches and tunnels again even thought those didnt stop anything in Afrin.
> I wonder what they are thinking actually.
> 
> 
> You guys are expert in this, i take you by words.




What can an empty head brainwashed by propaganda think bro?

“We will kill fascist Turks! Rojava Lions make Stalingrad for evil Turks! YPG is unbreakable and strong li li li li ”

And when TAF comes it all turns into:

“Fosix TC bizi sikii! Nerdesin Almanya? Hain Amrika, Gawat Fransa? Where is humanity...”

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UkroTurk

lonelyman said:


> Blatant invasion of another sovereign country, no excuses


İt is very legal anti terrorism operation conducting by security forces of a country which has given thousands of victims .
No mercy to Those mofos have killed innocent Turkish citizens and soldiers!
God bless Turkish Army.
By the way Syria belongs to Arabs not to some minorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

What area is being focused kobani only or manij too?

So far these are the areas Turkey has targeted in #OperationPeaceSpring https://t.co/JTTHjZaR5E


----------



## xenon54 out

Smear campaigns for brownie points already started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

Important Claim

The operation is carried out through the knowledge of the regime, mediated by Russia. In the morning, Syrian dioplmats received briefings. Therefore, the validity of the Adana Agreement (anti-terrorism and cooperation agreement signed1998) is said to continue, again. In this case, according to the inter-country agreement, this issue can only be considered within the scope of the fight against terrorism between Syria and Turkey.

No doubt the Russians play chess very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Baybars Han

denel said:


> Get lost pal - Everyone wakes up and decides to hit against the Kurds; where were the glorious Turkish soldiers when Kurd women were fighting like lions against ISIS; sitting on the other side and watching the show. Turks did not have balls to go against ISIS and now of course it is convinient so let us have a take on them.
> Erdogan - when the kurd parties took a fair amount of seats in parliament, he choses to nullify elections; he is a sickman.



You are actually so stupid. You believe everything the western media says.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181952584329904129
It has been prepared in order to respond to the of pro-pkk propaganda activities. It explains Turkey's self-defense and legal rights, very briefly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

denel said:


> Where were the glorious Ottoman turks when entire Ottoman territories when Ottoman region was taken apart by the British? Or let me put it simply - your glorious macho men were watching when Kurd women were fighting like lions against ISIS. Trump should have sanctioned you to complete bankrupcy when he had a chance.
> Let
> 
> Let us see. I would like to see Trump sanction Turkey to bankrupcy if he gets pressure from Republican party.









Pass the salt you filthy terrorist supporter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> The Commander-in-Chief and the top security council are following the ops live....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yeniakit.com.tr/haber/baskomutan-erdogan-harekat-merkezinde-942014.html


Erdogan use eyeglass? Rare for me to see him use glass

I hope TSK have better strategy when deploying armor force. Al bab mistake can be learnned to achive victory in this new ops.


----------



## sohailbarki

lonelyman said:


> There you go, Kurds fought ISIS bravely but got their back stabbed. International community should stand behind Kurds for the atrocities on them


Kurds committed alot of terror inside Turkey. Turkey has the right and well to defend it land and that's what they are precisely doing.
Pakistan should have done the same with Afghanistan, but our corrupt leaders only see money and have no vision or long term plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lonelyman

sohailbarki said:


> Kurds committed alot of terror inside Turkey. Turkey has the right and well to defend it land and that's what they are precisely doing.
> Pakistan should have done the same with Afghanistan, but our corrupt leaders only see money and have no vision or long term plans.



Don't want to go into Turkish internal politics, this is Syrian Kurds we are talking about, not Turk Kurds. What did Syrians Kurds do to the Turkey?


*France, Britain, Germany to condemn Turkish offensive in Syria

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...demn-turkish-offensive-in-syria-idUSKBN1WO1ZS

Canada condemns Turkish military invasion in northeast Syria

https://globalnews.ca/news/6012416/canada-condemns-freeland-turkey-strike/*

*France's Macron met spokeswoman of Kurdish-led Syria SDF forces*

*https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...of-kurdish-led-syria-sdf-forces-idUSKBN1WO1D5*

*As a US military veteran, Trump's betrayal of the Kurds in Syria horrifies me*

*https://www.independent.co.uk/voice...kurds-war-military-army-veteran-a9149711.html*


*Germany’s foreign minister is condemning Turkey*

*The secretary-general of NATO is urging Turkey not to “further destabilize the region”*

*Egypt condemns Turkey operation in north Syria*

*https://wkow.com/news/national-news...est-trump-defends-syria-pull-back-on-twitter/*


----------



## sohailbarki

lonelyman said:


> Don't want to go into Turkish internal politics, this is Syrian Kurds we are talking about, not Turk Kurds. What did Syrians Kurds do to the Turkey?
> 
> 
> *France, Britain, Germany to condemn Turkish offensive in Syria
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...demn-turkish-offensive-in-syria-idUSKBN1WO1ZS
> 
> Canada condemns Turkish military invasion in northeast Syria
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/6012416/canada-condemns-freeland-turkey-strike/*
> 
> *France's Macron met spokeswoman of Kurdish-led Syria SDF forces*
> 
> *https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...of-kurdish-led-syria-sdf-forces-idUSKBN1WO1D5*
> 
> *As a US military veteran, Trump's betrayal of the Kurds in Syria horrifies me*
> 
> *https://www.independent.co.uk/voice...kurds-war-military-army-veteran-a9149711.html*
> 
> 
> *Germany’s foreign minister is condemning Turkey*
> 
> *The secretary-general of NATO is urging Turkey not to “further destabilize the region”*
> 
> *Egypt condemns Turkey operation in north Syria*
> 
> *https://wkow.com/news/national-news...est-trump-defends-syria-pull-back-on-twitter/*



They are all Hypocrites, What happened to them when India has locked up 8 million Kashmiri's
60,000 dead so for in this conflict. Don't tell me what these low life, manipulative greedy people and nations are saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

BREAKING: Turkey's military has taken control of several villages in northeastern Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> BREAKING: Turkey's military has taken control of several villages in northeastern Syria




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182192719797641216
Progress began in the Resulayn and Tel Abyad regions. Operation is going faster than expected. Also , concrete wall blocks on the border are being removed for armored operation.


----------



## Aslan1071

Syrian operation started with "KORAL"
Peace Spring Operation towards the east of the Euphrates started at 16.00. All communication systems stopped in the area at the time of operation.

The terrorist organization in the region for the traps KORAL'ın said to be activated.














https://www.trthaber.com/haber/turkiye/baris-pinari-koral-ile-basladi-434887.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182173388095262720

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182185918779801600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182183235968737280


----------



## Saho

What's Turkey's end game after establishing a safe zone?

Are they going to hand it to the regime or is it going to become part of them as a buffer until everything settles down?

Also, what about the rest of the YPG areas? Are they going to ignore it or continue the operation until the yellow part is replaced by green/red?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

#BREAKING
Turkish army has captured 5 villages from YPG at the Syria-Turkey border since the morning.



Saho said:


> What's Turkey's end game after establishing a safe zone?
> 
> Are they going to hand it to the regime or is it going to become part of them as a buffer until everything settles down?
> 
> Also, what about the rest of the YPG areas? Are they going to ignore it or continue the operation until the yellow part is replaced by green/red?


Regime cant enter now its too late , if they enter they will be annihilated like their ypg/Pkk stooge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Saho said:


> What's Turkey's end game after establishing a safe zone?
> 
> Are they going to hand it to the regime or is it going to become part of them as a buffer until everything settles down?
> 
> Also, what about the rest of the YPG areas? Are they going to ignore it or continue the operation until the yellow part is replaced by green/red?



The other yellow area is part of a phase 2 i believe. 

I think the area will be held until there is peace in Syria and then returned to the government of Syria. Turkey recently agreed to respect the territorial integrity of Syria in a three way meeting with Iran, Turkey and Syria.


----------



## Zulfiqar

Need to expedite armor employment (while taking care of ATGM teams) in order to encircle the YPG e.t.c


----------



## Haris Ali2140

@dBSPL @Nein @cabatli_53 
What's the stand of US???
Looks like Trump is in support of Turkey.


----------



## Nein

Haris Ali2140 said:


> @dBSPL @Nein @cabatli_53
> What's the stand of US???
> Looks like Trump is in support of Turkey.








Hahahahahaha lmaooooooo this is what he said

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182223426783723520

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Zulfiqar said:


> Need to expedite armor employment (while taking care of ATGM teams) in order to encircle the YPG e.t.c


Yes they must carefully or Al Bab event will happen again
ATGM very deadly. The crew may save but the tank itself damaged

Pkk didnt use uniform patches etc, so theyare unlawful combagant. If they are capturr they can excuted

Btw are this turkish operation have impact on turkey development of military technology? Also many spare part for f16 etc.


----------



## dBSPL



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Zulfiqar

Ruhnama said:


> Yes they must carefully or Al Bab event will happen again
> ATGM very deadly. The crew may save but the tank itself damaged
> 
> Pkk didnt use uniform patches etc, so theyare unlawful combagant. If they are capturr they can excuted
> 
> Btw are this turkish operation have impact on turkey development of military technology? Also many spare part for f16 etc.



I am not Turkish so I don't know the specifics w.r.t their parts situation but I believe TUAF started stocking them in light of probable CAATSA sanctions.

Obviously real life combat use of equipment improves the learning curve in R&D.

Z-10s were almost forced (as per a PA aviation Colonel) by the Chinese on us. Our usage and subsequent return helped them in improving it.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182277703363436550
The YPG / PKK terrorist organization is sending young people and kids in civilian clothes to the front against the Turkish Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182277703363436550
> The YPG / PKK terrorist organization is sending young people and kids in civilian clothes to the front against the Turkish Armed Forces.


And then when they are dead just take the guns away and call it civilian casualties, how convenient...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

xenon54 said:


> And then when they are dead just take the guns away and call it civilian casualties, how convenient...



Typical kurds thats how they fight and will always fight like that.

Somehow they have the audacity to call themselves Sons of Saladin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

First Pockets being created

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

xenon54 said:


> First Pockets being created
> 
> View attachment 583255
> 
> 
> View attachment 583256
> 
> 
> View attachment 583257
> 
> 
> View attachment 583258



Turkey's economy will be crushed if it hell bent starting wars and conflicts, especially in neighbourhood

Plus you guys will be in another Vietnam if keeping illegally occupying Syrian lands, the Kurds will fight a good guerrilla war to bleed you out


----------



## xenon54 out

lonelyman said:


> Turkey's economy will be crushed if it hell bent starting wars and conflicts, especially in neighbourhood
> 
> Plus you guys will be in another Vietnam if keeping illegally occupying Syrian lands, the Kurds will fight a good guerrilla war to bleed you out


K

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

MoND: The number of YPG terrorists killed is 174 at present.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

The pocket around Tal Abyad is growing, the town might be encircled tonight.










*The true face of ypg.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151254256462258176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182032744920096770

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182094656609423361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182214078888058881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182185619453353986

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dBSPL

IMPORTANT

*UN Security Council fails to agree statement opposing Turkey's Syria operation. US and Russia oppose "condemnation".*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dai Toruko

As Turkey carries out Operation Peace Spring in northern Syria, myths around the PKK/YPG terrorist group have become increasingly widespread. Here are four myths that need refuting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182298810699190272


----------



## Deliorman

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182298810699190272





There were numerous attack on the Turkish border towns like Akcakale where 3 people have been killed- a mother and baby included. In Nusaybin as far as I know the number is also 3 or 4 people one of which is 11 years old girl. Attacked were Birecik and Ceylanpinari too. When they can’t fight the Turkish Forces they shoot at the towns where only civilians live.

Also all of those towns have mostly Kurdish (Nusaybin) and Arab populations (Akcakale)... But get attacked by the so called protectors of the Kurds- the freedom and democracy fighters YPG/PKK.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Deliorman said:


> When they can’t fight the Turkish Forces they shoot at the towns where only civilians live.


Typical pkk behavior, never changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakAlp

Surprised at the Syrian Government response. They blame ypg fighters for trying to make a independent state and this has led for the Turkish attack. They should improve its relation with the Syrian government before the ypg decides to do so. Then sort out the issues with the Syrian government and send back all the Syrians. 
But if the Turkish government is pla5to support the MB in Syria then they will be stuck in Syria for the long run. Egypt, UAE and Saudi Arabia will not accept MB rise in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

PakAlp said:


> Surprised at the Syrian Government response. They blame ypg fighters for trying to make a independent state and this has led for the Turkish attack. They should improve its relation with the Syrian government before the ypg decides to do so. Then sort out the issues with the Syrian government and send back all the Syrians.
> But if the Turkish government is pla5to support the MB in Syria then they will be stuck in Syria for the long run. Egypt, UAE and Saudi Arabia will not accept MB rise in Syria.


Russia did the same statement and even blamed USA for the operation.
Everybody seems to forget that ypg choose to carve out Syrian land with the support from USA basically playing the puppet for American imperialism.
Assad is probably dancing in his palace as Turkish army advances into ypg territory.

BTW: Rumors about Russia playing the negotiator in a reconciliation talk between Turkey and Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakAlp

xenon54 said:


> Russia did the same statement and even blamed USA for the operation.
> Everybody seems to forget that ypg choose to carve out Syrian land with the support from USA basically playing the puppet for American imperialism.
> Assad is probably dancing in his palace as Turkish army advances into ypg territory.
> 
> 
> BTW: Rumors about Russia playing the negotiator in a reconciliation talk between Turkey and Syria.



Ye it seems like Russia and Syria are ok with this as YPG would have dreamt to make a state out of Syria, just like the one in Iraq. This way the next target would have been Turkey and Iran and then a unified YPG/PKK state. Turkey needs to play its cards right. A unified Syria has never been a threat to Turkey so its best to keep it that way


----------



## xenon54 out

PakAlp said:


> Ye it seems like Russia and Syria are ok with this as YPG would have dreamt to make a state out of Syria, just like the one in Iraq. This way the next target would have been Turkey and Iran and then a unified YPG/PKK state. Turkey needs to play its cards right. A unified Syria has never been a threat to Turkey so its best to keep it that way


Turkey expressed its intention of keeping Syrias territorial integrity intact multiple times already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182383171616288768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

The Pocket around Ras al Ayn growing right to the town perimeters.
Supply Lines from North, East and West cut.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

xenon54 said:


> The Pocket around Ras al Ayn growing right to the town perimeters.
> Supply Lines from North, East and West cut.
> 
> View attachment 583291








This was the case at 21:00 local time. There are many reports of terrorists withdrawing from the town center. However, there are many trapped mines at the entrances to the town. Therefore, will be entered with special teams , i think.

If you ask me , the Liveumap's map is mainly organized by pro-pkk admin since last year. So the news reflected too late. Not a very reliable source.


----------



## xenon54 out

dBSPL said:


> This was the case at 21:00 local time. There are many reports of terrorists withdrawing from the town center. However, there are many trapped mines at the entrances to the town. Therefore, will be entered with special teams , i think.
> 
> If you ask me , the Liveumap's map is mainly organized by pro-pkk admin since last year. So the news is reflected too late. Not a very reliable source.


Id say its late because they wait for confirmation from booth sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182383171616288768


Russia today is khomenists favourite channel

Ypg/pkk will crumble now without usa Russian support it will be faster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

lonelyman said:


> Turkey's economy will be crushed if it hell bent starting wars and conflicts, especially in neighbourhood
> 
> Plus you guys will be in another Vietnam if keeping illegally occupying Syrian lands, the Kurds will fight a good guerrilla war to bleed you out



Chinaman dreams of ever doing a operation in this scale.

Dont you have womens feet to bind along with making endangered animals extinct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Total number of killed terrorists reached 228.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MMM-E

*6 civilians including baby killed in YPG attacks on Turkish border towns*
*





https://www.dailysabah.com/war-on-t...ing-baby-killed-in-ypg-attack-on-turkish-town

*
6 civilians including 1 baby , 11-12 and 15 years old girls have been killed and 70 others injured in rocket and mortar attacks launched by PKK/YPG terrorists from northern Syria to Turkey's southeastern Şanlıurfa and Mardin provinces


The PKK listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the US , the European Union , Iran has waged a terror campaign against Turkey for more than 30 years, resulting in the deaths of nearly 40,000 people, including women, children and infants
*

The US , The UK , France , Germany , Israel , Egypt , The Uae , S.Arabia and Iran are murderer of Turkish People*


----------



## cabatli_53

Total number of killed YPG terrorists reached 277.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

If PKK/YPG have an iota of intelligence they should surrender and should settle for some perks under Ankara.They are fighting a war which they have already lost.



cabatli_53 said:


> Total number of killed YPG terrorists reached 277.


This thing would widen gap between Turks and Kurds.


----------



## Apocalypse



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Burāq OI said:


>



You are comparing apples and oranges. Mosul and Raqqa were the ISIS's strongholds and capitals and if the YPG put as much resistance as ISIS did,doubt there would have been any building left standing in Afrin,where the YPG barely opposed resistance. (almost none)


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

Vergennes said:


> You are comparing apples and oranges. Mosul and Raqqa were the ISIS's strongholds and capitals and if the YPG put as much resistance as ISIS did,doubt there would have been any building left standing in Afrin,where the YPG barely opposed resistance. (almost none)








*''*
Some civilians said they were threatened with US-led coalition airstrikes if they failed to leave.

“They pulled us out of our homes and began burning the home… they brought the bulldozers... They demolished home after home until the entire village was destroyed,” said one witness.





*''*
the source: https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/n...lys-razing-of-villages-amounts-to-war-crimes/

Are you sure?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravenheer

The PKK has a great international lobby in many countries. They achieve great public support and doing their PR-work better as Turkey.

Only nations that expressed support openly to Turkey this operation are:

- Hungary
- Spain
- Pakistan
- Qatar
- Russia (late public support by Putin and Lavrov, but early support behind doors)

The PKK PR- group are big on social media and they got workgroups and lobbies across Europe and in the US. They are even bigger as the Armenian lobby.

A militairy war is not enough, Turkey should also fight the PKK at the PR battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UzaySan

Sarı torbalar akıyor maşallah. 

Dead bodies of ypg terorists are flooding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Bac Ho said:


> Turks an expert in "population exchange" is doing yet another one again. Kurds will be expelled. The families of Al Nursa, FSA will settle in Kurd land.



Then, Where were the land of 5 million Syrian Arabs who have fled to Turkey ? Do you suppose the areas YPG got control under the support of US is all Kurdish land ? Do you have any idea about total number of Kurd population living in Syria ? Get some research before reaching a conclusion. It is YPG changing the demography of Arabian cities/villages and ruling the Syrian petrol where Kurdish population is almost 0 in those part of Syria. They are doing it with showing force to Arabian population while using a new name called SDF to silence Syrian Arabs. Turkey just helps Syrians to settle on their own homes stolen by terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## damm1t

Ravenheer said:


> The PKK has a great international lobby in many countries. They achieve great public support and doing their PR-work better as Turkey.



Thanks to CIA who first created the monster then presented PKK to the world as saviors. Then the countries who used PKK against Turkey. All of them polished it as a good guys and long-time victims of war.



cabatli_53 said:


> Then, Where were the land of 5 million Syrian Arabs who have fled to Turkey ? Do you suppose the areas YPG got control under the support of US is all Kurdish land ? Do you have any idea about total number of Kurd population living in Syria ? Get some research before reaching a conclusion. It is YPG changing the demography of Arabian cities/villages and ruling the Syrian petrol where Kurdish population is almost 0 in those part of Syria. They are doing it with showing force to Arabian population while using a new name called SDF to silence Syrian Arabs. Turkey just helps Syrians to settle on their own homes stolen by terrorists.



Haters remain haters. No matter what evidence and truth you show. Their mind is set to hate Turkey.



Vergennes said:


> You are comparing apples and oranges. Mosul and Raqqa were the ISIS's strongholds and capitals and if the YPG put as much resistance as ISIS did,doubt there would have been any building left standing in Afrin,where the YPG barely opposed resistance. (almost none)



What resistance ISIS did? Coalition carpet bombed whole fvcking city before launching operation. Get your facts right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

Bac Ho said:


> Turks an expert in "population exchange" is doing yet another one again. Kurds will be expelled. The families of Al Nursa, FSA will settle in Kurd land.



All of You are expert in lies and propaganda

Kurd land ? stop lying you baby killer terrorists ... the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab land 

The US-The UK , Israel and France backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invade 30% of Syrian territory to destroy Syria's Territory to create so-called Syrian Kurdistan

Kurdish Population is about 5% in Syria ..... but the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab and Turkmen cities (30% of Syrian territory ) ... and PKK/YPG Terrorists killed thousands of Arabs-Turkmens and forced hundreds of thousands of Arabs-Turkmens to move to Turkey from their lands in N.Syria

now the Turkish Armed Forces has started kicking PKK/YPG Terrorists out of Arab cities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

-The pkk terrorists began to open rpg fire on Turkish border towns without targeting. Video evidences is published on the Internet. Many border towns were evacuated.
-Turkish backed NSA forces have surrounded Tal-Abyad and Ras alAin on all sides and have started entering the two towns.
-Reports of high ranking ypg/pkk commanders fleeing inside Syria with looted dollars.
-Huge column of American armoured vehicles left Syria, through the crossing at Semalka towards Iraq.
-Riots and fires at camp holding Daesh wives and children.
-3 senior field commanders of pkk/ypg were captured alive. His photos and his identities were published.


----------



## MMM-E

Bac Ho said:


> Most northern Syria, northern Iraq, south eastern Turkey, north western Iran have been kurd home for centuries.



Most northern Syria, northern Iraq, south eastern Turkey, north western Iran have been TURK home for over 900 years .. so what ?

*The Kurds have never obtained a permanent nation state in history* ... and Most of the Kurds dont support PKK/YPG Terror Organization

Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,etc have over 90% of Arab population 
Kurdish Population is about 5% in Syria ..... but the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab cities including Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,etc (30% of Syrian territory ) 

and PKK/YPG Terrorists killed thousands of Arabs-Turkmens and forced hundreds of thousands of Arabs-Turkmens to move to Turkey from their lands in N.Syria



btw The Kurds are from South India and caves of ZAGROS Mountains in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

MMM-E said:


> Most northern Syria, northern Iraq, south eastern Turkey, north western Iran have been TURK home for over 900 years .. so what ?
> 
> *The Kurds have never obtained a permanent nation state in history* ... and Most of the Kurds dont support PKK/YPG Terror Organization
> 
> Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,etc have over 90% of Arab population
> I am saying again Kurdish Population is about 5% in Syria ..... but the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab and Turkmen cities (30% of Syrian territory ) ... and PKK/YPG Terrorists killed thousands of Arabs-Turkmens and forced hundreds of thousands of Arabs-Turkmens to move to Turkey from their lands in N.Syria
> 
> btw The Kurds are from South India and caves of ZAGROS Mountains in Iran



I always thought that Germany had a decent education system, but I'll guess since your forefathers likely migrated to Germany to clean toilets as guestworkers you haven't enjoyed the fruits of that great system.

Kurds are not from South India. And the Turks settled in the Middle East at the expense of other people. Don't mix things up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

These days, nearly 1 million refugees living in Turkey, emigrated from the territories currently under the PKK occupation.

Amnesty reports in 2015 and 2017 clearly show that Pkk/ypg is doing ethnic cleansing. Especially on Telabyad - Rusulayn line. Even the Kurds who did not fall under the Pkk ideology were forced to migrate. These days at least 350,000 Syrian Kurds, live as refugees in Turkey.

The PKK / YPG did not give life to any Kurdish political movement outside its own ideology. ENKS offices were closed and their managers were thrown into dungeons. However, people whose mind is shaped by strong mechanism, has not attained the mental maturity that will remember even two years ago. Victims of perceptive engineering under heavy propaganda.

Even in the AynelArab resistance which they are proud still, Turkey opening the border for crossings of the 20,000 peshmerga "with weapons" . AynelArab was liberated from the occupation of Daesh terrorists because all the logistics were provided by Turkey.

These are all evident. It happened in front of the world. But the propaganda machine continues to work continuously without hearing us and muting our voice.

Even when Saddam Hussein start to push Sorani Kurds and made some kind of genocide attempt on a large areas, Turkey take more than 250 thousand kurdish relatives inside the borders . Also We tried to help the other side of the border to other million. That day, the Kurdish population of this, currently over one million and living in Turkey.

including Talabani and Barzani, all members of the Iraqi Kurds political movements lived under the protection of Turkey with the Republic of Turkey passports.

**

On July 14, 1959, the Baath regime and Kurdish leader Mullah Mustafa Barzani formed an alliance and signed an unprecedented massacre in the Turkmen city of Kirkuk. All ethnic structure of the city has been changed. 25 Turkmen leaders were massacred. Turkmen neighborhoods were looted.

Not only Kirkuk, Talafar, Mosul, Erbil, Altunköprü, Kirkuk, Tuzhurmatu, Kifri, Kara Tepe, Hanekin, Mendeli, southeast of Baghdad and dozens of Turkish towns/suburbswere lived massacres . People were forced to migrate.

Now imagine; If Turkey had the any feeling with hatred, Did they open its doors during Saddam's period or just watch? Today, the Pkk terrorist organization dealing with US subcontracting and demoraphic engineering under the name of ypg in Syria.So Why the Turkey backed Interim Goverment and its military wing NSA structure that consists of 30% of Kurds.

This is not an issue between Turks and Kurds. This issue consists of legitimate security concerns regarding a subcontracted terrorist organization of a legitimate state.


I'd like to write a lot more here. But I can hardly keep myself from breaking anybody's heart, not reminding their own dirty past. These are times of opportunity that show who wants to believe in his/her mind, not what is actually happening. You get to know people with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

To realize who has stolen others land to change the population, Just compare inhabitants of groups and locations controlled by terrorists.







vs






%90 of YPG controlled area belong to Syrian Arabs fled to Turkey and Those locations will be delivered to real owners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Surenas said:


> I always thought that Germany had a decent education system, but I'll guess since your forefathers likely migrated to Germany to clean toilets as guestworkers you haven't enjoyed the fruits of that great system.



in economic wiev many members of the Turkish community left their laborer identity and have established their private businesses

The number of companies establish by Turkish businessesmen in Europe has risen to over 140.000 ( over 70.000 in Germany )
Their total annual turnover exceeds over 50 billion Euros ( over 30 billion euros in Germany )
*even Croatia or Slovenia or Lithuania has no 50 billion Euros of GDP Nominal*





Surenas said:


> Kurds are not from South India. And the Turks settled in the Middle East at the expense of other people. Don't mix things up.




Gypsies and Kurds are from South India ..... go and cry in India and caves of ZAGROS Mountains in Iran

The Turks created 16 great Empires in 3 Continents in the last 2500 years
on the other hand *The Kurds have never obtained a permanent nation state in history*



btw The TURKS took Anatolia from Byzantine Empire , not from ugly smelly PKK/YPG Terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

The ethnicity map above is not correct. It is unclear what sources used and what field research is done. It seems a study based on political goals and with perceptual targets.

If someone is curious about demographic structure of middile east, let's open a topic at academic level where we can talk about it.

If we are sharing maps to develop propaganda discourse that is completely unrelated to this operation title: I can fill this place with dozens of maps.


----------



## sammuel

MMM-E said:


> *The Kurds have never obtained a permanent nation state in history* ... and Most of the Kurds dont support PKK/YPG Terror Organization



I suppose most of the Kurds have some sort of national inspirations and that is the background for this attack.

There are about 1.5 million Kurds in this region and after years of them and their culture being oppressed by the Syrians showed some signs of Autonomy.

This is what Turkey is afraid of , and not some terror attack from Syria - cause this so far is an imaginary threat that simply had not yet happen.

Very few people outside Turkey understand what exactly Turkey hopes to accomplish with this move.

If the purpose is to defend against Terror attacks that did not happen , than maybe there would be some logic to this move.

But if the purpose is to strangle Kurdish ambitions than i doubt 30 miles security zone would do that

It is easy enough to enter and occupy another country , but to to stay there with a population that is hostile to you is another matter.

Even superpowers are reluctant to do that.

Hence Trump was more than happy to get out of the Syrian Swampy mud , while Erduagn gladly and hastily thought it wise to dive right in.


~


----------



## damm1t

*Bac Ho*
*FULL MEMBER*
New Recruit

Messages: 7
Joined: Yesterday
Ratings:+0 / 1 / -0





Looks like we have one of the banned Chinese dudes opened a new profile and joined the discussion again 
Hatred of Turkey driven empty talks as usual... Pathetic bacterias


----------



## damm1t

sammuel said:


> It is easy enough to enter and occupy another country , but to to stay there with a population that is hostile to you is another matter.



Well we have millions of guests that we saved from death and waiting to return home. That area is not a Kurdish populated area so rightful locals and refugees will stand with us. These are all well calculated steps, don't worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jugger

MMM-E said:


> btw The Kurds are from South India and caves of ZAGROS Mountains in Iran





Surenas said:


> Kurds are not from South India. And the Turks settled in the Middle East at the expense of other people. Don't mix things up.


This is some next level stuff.


----------



## dBSPL

IMPORTANT

After friday prayer, journalists' observation hotel in Nusaybin attacked by pkk/ypg terrorists. The southern wall of the building was hit by artillery. Two sniper shots were fired at the location of the journalists on the terrace, on the 5th floor. Two journalists were slightly injured.

Yesterday they killed a mother and her two children at Akçakale. And Today, Nusaybin. They attack towns near the border with mortars and even RPGs. More than 60 civilians were injured. Two journalists were injured today.

If the corridor of terror had been accepted by Turkey, it would confront every day with these facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

UzaySan said:


> Sarı torbalar akıyor maşallah.
> 
> Dead bodies of ypg terorists are flooding



While the FSA was trying to defend Aleppo from Regime forces 3 years ago, the YPG opened a second front and supported the Assad regime slaughtering many Opposition fighters. They have never forgotten the Pkk, which cooperated with the regime and helped to exile more than half million people through numerous massacres, In the siege of Aleppo and around of Aleppo.

Those accusing the NSA of radicalism are too blind to see that PKK/YPG not have any difference from DAESH , in the eyes of local people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

sammuel said:


> This is what Turkey is afraid of , and not some terror attack from Syria - cause this so far is an imaginary threat that simply had not yet happen.



after invasion of Iraq by 1991 the US and the UK created terror corridor in N.Iraq
and PKK Terrorists always attacked Turkey from Pkk Terror camps in N.Iraq since 1991

Turkey lost hundreds of billions of dollars and more than 40.000 people to fight Pkk terrorism in the last 30 years


today same senario in N.Syria
the US , the UK , France , Israel wants to create terror corridor in N.Syria

the US supplied the YPG/PKK terrorists with over 50,000 trucks of weapons to fight with Turkey
PKK/YPG Terrorists attacked Turkish cities more than 700 times from N.Syria since 2016
and many Turkish citizens dead

even yesterday 7 civilians including 1 baby , 11-12 and 15 years old girls have been killed and 70 others injured in rocket and mortar attacks launched by PKK/YPG terrorists from northern Syria to Turkey's southeastern Şanlıurfa and Mardin provinces


*this time We will not allow the US , the UK , France , Israel backed PKK/YPG terrorists in N.Syria to attack on Turkey for another 30 years to lose hundreds of billions of dollars and tens of thousands of innocent people including women, children and infants*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dinky

Why do Chinese members here on pdf support separatists such as the ypg terrorists when China's campaign against the "3 evils" includes separatists?

Big hypocrites

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

@MMM-E

These people are such humanitarians so much so that they don’t want Syrian Arab and Muslim refugees. So much so that they did not give a f*ck when the US coalition killed 4,036 civilians in Syria, or Assad & his allies killing at least 500k civilians and displaced 10m people.

These people are such humanitarians, when Ghouta, Douma, Madaya, Homs, and even East Aleppo with the help of the YPG who ethnically cleansed Arabs from their areas, the western world said f*ck all and did f*ck all.

These people are such humanitarians the when assad used CW’s in 2013, they went out into the street to protest against any action being taken against Assad and shouted “hands off Syria”.

These people are such humanitarians, they’ve realised that Turkey has invaded Syria BUT they somehow failed to realise that Russia, America, Iran, Iraq, hezbollah, Afghanis, have already invaded Syria and even occupying parts of Syria right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Dinky said:


> Why do Chinese members here on pdf support separatists such as the ypg terrorists when China's campaign against the "3 evils" includes separatists?
> 
> Big hypocrites




They don't want any nation speaking out against their oppression against Uighur Muslims in East Turkestan. President Erdogan has spoken out against the mass incarceration that China is committing against those defenseless Muslims, and the Chinese PDF members were fully up in arms.



dBSPL said:


> @MMM-E
> 
> These people are such humanitarians so much so that they don’t want Syrian Arab and Muslim refugees. So much so that they did not give a f*ck when the US coalition killed 4,036 civilians in Syria, or Assad & his allies killing at least 500k civilians and displaced 10m people.
> 
> These people are such humanitarians, when Ghouta, Douma, Madaya, Homs, and even East Aleppo with the help of the YPG who ethnically cleansed Arabs from their areas, the western world said f*ck all and did f*ck all.
> 
> These people are such humanitarians the when assad used CW’s in 2013, they went out into the street to protest against any action being taken against Assad and shouted “hands off Syria”.
> 
> These people are such humanitarians, they’ve realised that Turkey has invaded Syria BUT they somehow failed to realise that Russia, America, Iran, Iraq, hezbollah, Afghanis, have already invaded Syria and even occupying parts of Syria right now.




The West and their Zionist bosses wants to remove the Arabs and Muslims in general from their ancestral homeland in Bilad Al-Shaam. 

They also want to destabilize other Muslim nations in the region, so they can't offer any help to the people in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

dBSPL said:


> IMPORTANT
> 
> After friday prayer, journalists' observation hotel in Nusaybin attacked by pkk/ypg terrorists. The southern wall of the building was hit by artillery. Two sniper shots were fired at the location of the journalists on the terrace, on the 5th floor. Two journalists were slightly injured.
> 
> Yesterday they killed a mother and her two children at Akçakale. And Today, Nusaybin. They attack towns near the border with mortars and even RPGs. More than 60 civilians were injured. Two journalists were injured today.
> 
> If the corridor of terror had been accepted by Turkey, it would confront every day with these facts.



*PKK continues to target civilians. There was a mortar attack on Şanlıurfa-Suruç. Our 2 citizens died just before, many injured. *

Mortar detection systems have identified the source of the attack as Aynel Arab, but there is a civilian intensive settlement. They target civilians by using civilians as shields.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182642482418507776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182321738241196032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182642510398676993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182613252666286080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182553157207035904


----------



## Deliorman

The Chinese 50 cent army trolls around here are the most pathetic ones among the whole PDF community no matter if they hide behind Vietnamese, Indonesian or whatever other flags.

All they do here is trolling as a way to defend their Communist party like good and loyal dogs and they are not even able to have an independent thinking or God forbid to be critical against their Owners- the Chinese Communist Party. People with a mentality of slaves. Let’s at least hope that with their trolling they win some bonus points for their Social Credit score.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sammuel

MMM-E said:


> after invasion of Iraq by 1991 the US and the UK created terror corridor in N.Iraq
> and PKK Terrorists always attacked Turkey from Pkk Terror camps in N.Iraq since 1991
> 
> Turkey lost hundreds of billions of dollars and more than 40.000 people to fight Pkk terrorism in the last 30 years
> 
> 
> today same senario in N.Syria
> the US , the UK , France , Israel wants to create terror corridor in N.Syria
> 
> the US supplied the YPG/PKK terrorists with over 50,000 trucks of weapons to fight with Turkey
> PKK/YPG Terrorists attacked Turkish cities more than 700 times from N.Syria since 2016
> and many Turkish citizens dead
> 
> even yesterday 7 civilians including 1 baby , 11-12 and 15 years old girls have been killed and 70 others injured in rocket and mortar attacks launched by PKK/YPG terrorists from northern Syria to Turkey's southeastern Şanlıurfa and Mardin provinces
> 
> 
> *this time We will not allow the US , the UK , France , Israel backed PKK/YPG terrorists in N.Syria to attack on Turkey for another 30 years to lose hundreds of billions of dollars and tens of thousands of innocent people including women, children and infants*




How many attacks exactly from Syrian Kurds On Turkey where there ?


~


----------



## xenon54 out

sammuel said:


> How many attacks exactly from Syrian Kurds On Turkey where there ?
> 
> 
> ~


You raid Syria regularly yet i havent seen any attack from Syria into Israel either.

Now you will explain me things that i already know and i will tell you to find out the parallels to our case.
I hope you understand what i mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dai Toruko

A 9-month-old Syrian baby was among at least seven civilians killed after rockets and mortar shells fired by YPG/PKK terrorists hit Turkey’s border towns.


----------



## lonelyman

Dinky said:


> Why do Chinese members here on pdf support separatists such as the ypg terrorists when China's campaign against the "3 evils" includes separatists?
> 
> Big hypocrites



What does Syrian Kurds have to do with Turkey? What do you mean separatists? you mean Syria land belongs to Turkey Ottoman, that they want to split?

You are invading a sovereign country, plain and simple. Everybody in the intentional community condemn your actions, not just Chinese.


----------



## xenon54 out

lonelyman said:


> What does Syrian Kurds have to do with Turkey? What do you mean separatists? you mean Syria land belongs to Turkey Ottoman, that they want to split?
> 
> You are invading a sovereign country, plain and simple. Everybody in the intentional community condemn your actions, not just Chinese.


You talk so much, lets test your knowledge about the conflict:
Do you know the person on this poster and where the picture was shot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Bac Ho said:


> Turks an expert in "population exchange" is doing yet another one again. Kurds will be expelled. The families of Al Nursa, FSA will settle in Kurd land.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...s-syrian-safe-zone-advocates-fear-death-trap/
> ***************
> 
> Last month, the Turkish government unveiled the details of a controversial plan to manage Syrian refugees sheltering in Turkey. The solution: sending at least a million of them back over the border into Syria.
> 
> “Let’s carry them to the safe zones there,” Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan said in Ankara as he described the plan, which would resettle refugees in a 20-mile-deep area on the Syrian side of the two countries’ border.




Because ankara wont to host so many refugee like that better sent them back thats it


----------



## sammuel

xenon54 said:


> You raid Syria regularly yet i havent seen any attack from Syria into Israel either.
> 
> Now you will explain me things that i already know and i will tell you to find out the parallels to our case.
> I hope you understand what i mean.





So you Justify Israel actions in Syria since you do Turkey. How kind.

Israel has only operated in Syria against Iran attempt to attack us via proxies as they Just did in Saudi. Everyone in his right mind would understand why it is Israel duty to its citizens to blow those missile pile up ,before they reach our cities.

But other than that i see no resemblance to your issue in Syria. We have not interfered in the civil war.

You on the other hand ,have entered ( or invaded ), a land which is not your own and without a clear date or goal or when you are going to live.There is no escaping that fact.

As i said. Even superpowers run into trouble when they deploy their forces outside their countries.

I just think some of your countryman here take this matter too lightly , and are willing to jump into this Syrian swamp head on , without checking if there are water in this pool ...


~


----------



## Ruhnama

Dinky said:


> Why do Chinese members here on pdf support separatists such as the ypg terrorists when China's campaign against the "3 evils" includes separatists?
> 
> Big hypocrites



Nah i think china must behave like spanish
Spanish have problem with separatist so they support turks


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182673077991292933


----------



## Dai Toruko

Bac Ho said:


> Turks are responding to a few fatalities (false flag?) by stagging a massive invasion, with the target to cleanse 60,000.
> 
> Isn't the unprovoked aggression planned few months ago?



So is "Bac Ho" your compatriot or a fake chinese troll?

@Viet @Viva_Viet @AViet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Bac Ho said:


> Everyone else in the world were busy reporting civilian casualties in Syria caused by Turkish aggression force.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182646222504509443


----------



## Timur

lonelyman said:


> You are invading a sovereign country, plain and simple



kafirun.. you didnt reply who the peron on the picture is and where it was shot..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

sammuel said:


> So you Justify Israel actions in Syria since you do Turkey. How kind.
> 
> Israel has only operated in Syria against Iran attempt to attack us via proxies as they Just did in Saudi. Everyone in his right mind would understand why it is Israel duty to its citizens to blow those missile pile up ,before they reach our cities.


And how is that any different to pkk building up a de facto independant state just across Turkeys border?



sammuel said:


> You on the other hand ,have entered ( or invaded ), a land which is not your own and without a clear date or goal or when you are going to live.There is no escaping that fact.


You are occupying lands that dont belong to you for decades under the pretext of self defence, why is it suddenly bad when Turkey does the same?



sammuel said:


> As i said. Even superpowers run into trouble when they deploy their forces outside their countries.
> 
> I just think some of your countryman here take this matter too lightly , and are willing to jump into this Syrian swamp head on , without checking if there are water in this pool ...


Turkey must act before its too late or Syria will be another attacking base into Turkish territory.



Dai Toruko said:


> So is "Bac Ho" your compatriot or a fake chinese troll?
> 
> @Viet @Viva_Viet @AViet


Haidian got banned yesterday and he suddenly popped up, i guess we know who he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

Bac Ho said:


> The real legitimate Arabic government is Assad.




@TheEagle It is certain that this member opened a new account for trolling in those pages. Please take a look this troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lonelyman

dBSPL said:


> This operation will be carried out under the coordination of the Turkish Armed Forces without the direct support of a second country. Therefore, the operation deserves a title with its name, not with the rhetoric of other countries.



looks like trump economic sanctions coming

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/11/tru...-broad-powers-to-put-sanctions-on-turkey.html


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182710137523527682
The people who survived from the USA/PKK occupation are asking for help from Ceysul Vatani for their kidnapped children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

lonelyman said:


> looks like trump economic sanctions coming
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/11/tru...-broad-powers-to-put-sanctions-on-turkey.html


Read again, it will be a big disappointment for you once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

IMPORTANT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182711604573396993

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182716570516316161
Taxes of American citizens...

Ah, of course , this place isn't the finance ministry.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182725342747856896
bullseye!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Oublious

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182716570516316161
> Taxes of American citizens...
> 
> Ah, of course , this place isn't the finance ministry.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182725342747856896
> bullseye!




They should give that weapons to the millitias and they can use it against americans.


----------



## xenon54 out

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182716570516316161
> Taxes of American citizens...
> 
> Ah, of course , this place isn't the finance ministry.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182725342747856896
> bullseye!


Look at that arsenal, and they were claiming ypg is gonna fight isis with those....
And some fools here think Turkey should do nothing and watch how its enemies get armed to teeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Alshawi1234

Once this op is completed, Idlib is next. I feel like this is part of a broader strategy to allow Syrian forces in Idlib without having refugees flooding into Turkey. They’ll just relocate all the refugees to this zone instead.


----------



## raptor22

@xenon54 How long do you think the operation is gonna take? any estimation stated by your DOD?


----------



## maximuswarrior

Smoke the PKK scum. This is another PTM in the making.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

raptor22 said:


> @xenon54 How long do you think the operation is gonna take? any estimation stated by your DOD?


Ofcourse not, how are you gonna predict how long a conflict will go?
But it might take months considering the lenght of the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Alshawi1234 said:


> Once this op is completed, Idlib is next. I feel like this is part of a broader strategy to allow Syrian forces in Idlib without having refugees flooding into Turkey. They’ll just relocate all the refugees to this zone instead.



Yeah. And after the Idlib operation, there will be no more obstacles to peace. What I'm talking about is a Syria that isn't divided into federations.

BUT

There's a box that's not opened yet. Pandora's box. It's about the Deash inmates.

The PKK is not a state just a bunch of terorists. Therefore, other states do not accept prisoners, with using this void.

If this Prisoners, passes into the hands of Turkey: we will start to apply great pressure on this issue.

Or worse, these detainees will be questioned extensively by Turkey or new Syrian Administration. This is one of the biggest fears of France and England.


----------



## mangekyo

Im all for pushing Kurds back to were they belong. But Turkey claiming this is self defense is very lame. They just want a piece from the cake too.


----------



## Rogue1

lonelyman said:


> looks like trump economic sanctions coming
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/11/tru...-broad-powers-to-put-sanctions-on-turkey.html


He'll probably transfer the sanctions to the chinese, since you have experience in dealing with them.


----------



## xenon54 out

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182760448988504064
Fierce clashes between the pro-Assad forces and Iranian militias on the one hand and the SDF on the other hand on the outskirts of the town of Tabia Jazira east of Deir Ezzor



*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182762771483648006*Mortar shelling nu pro-Assad forces targets Hajin town of Deir Ezzor countryside, in conjunction with shelling of the international coalition targeting Iranian militias in Salhia town of Albukamal countryside


----------



## Hexciter

lonelyman said:


> looks like trump economic sanctions coming
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/11/tru...-broad-powers-to-put-sanctions-on-turkey.html



It seems that you will wait for a looooong time!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182715267815739392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182765467439697920


----------



## Dinky

lonelyman said:


> What does Syrian Kurds have to do with Turkey? What do you mean separatists? you mean Syria land belongs to Turkey Ottoman, that they want to split?
> 
> You are invading a sovereign country, plain and simple. Everybody in the intentional community condemn your actions, not just Chinese.


They are separatists because they want to break Syria up into pieces
They are separatists because they want to break Turkey up into pieces
Its not hard to understand. 

you didnt answer the other guys question, do you know, who that guy in the picture is, who they are and where this was taken








Bac Ho said:


> Their home are China or places like Aleppo and have nothing to do with Kurds. Turkey should hand these refugees to Assad.



All of Syria is for Syrians, stop being racist

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

Are armored corps deployed? Any news of movment?


----------



## lonelyman

Dinky said:


> They are separatists because they want to break Syria up into pieces
> They are separatists because they want to break Turkey up into pieces
> Its not hard to understand.



You muddy the water, you are attacking *Syrian* kurds and invade Syria unless you say the border is false.

Who wants to break up Syria into pieces, Syrian Kurds want genuine autonomy not independence, a big difference. Now you hypocrites say Assad is bad, his government oppress people, so we support FSA, but now Kurds want same thing, you attack and bomb Kurds civilians?

Even they want independence, that's Syria, who are you to say and attack them under this false pretense, do you attack Catalan people because they want independence from Spain?

Sanctions coming 

*Sec. Mnuchin announces possible sanctions against Turkey after invasion into northern Syria*

https://www.msnbc.com/velshi-ruhle/...fter-invasion-into-northern-syria-71083589557

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.AsfandYar

xenon54 said:


> Ofcourse not, how are you gonna predict how long a conflict will go?
> But it might take months considering the lenght of the border.


Considering west might sanction Turkey, taking and clearing the territory quickly could possibly halt that provided the fighting ends after the area is secured. Settling can carried out later or alongside. That could provide some respite. Thats just my opinion.



dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182673077991292933


Read yesterday somewhere that 83 Turkish civilians were killed in shelling across the border. Is it true? What kind of artillery do PKK have and where did they get it? Ex Syrian pieces?


----------



## sammuel

~


Trevor Noa in the daily show take on the matter . 

Watch from minute 1:50









p.s 

This is how TV shows reports news in a democracy.
How many members here can say the same about their press and media.



~


----------



## Timur

[


M.AsfandYar said:


> where did they get it


Mainly USA Europa Saudi and uae are the main sponsors of terrorism 

Also the terrorists may get some ex Syrian weapons 

In recent terror shellings you can be sure If someone suffers by pkk terrorism in turkey that the most casualties are on kurds. near the border it could also take some more casualties on Syrians. But pkk terrorist mainly let kurds suffer by murdering them , terror attacks on weddings, taking their money killing students and brining in drugs and so on.. 


May Allah grant us victory against our enemies and let them be humiliated 

And may Allah bless our soildiers and give them and their families glad tidings and sabır 


Minions of minions are small written

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.AsfandYar

sammuel said:


> ~
> 
> 
> Trevor Noa in the daily show take on the matter .
> 
> Watch from minute 1:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s
> 
> This is how TV shows reports news in a democracy.
> How many members here can say the same about their press and media.
> 
> 
> 
> ~


His words matter how? He has shown how ignorant he is on matters outside of US multiple times before.


----------



## xenon54 out

sammuel said:


> ~
> 
> 
> Trevor Noa in the daily show take on the matter .
> 
> Watch from minute 1:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s
> 
> This is how TV shows reports news in a democracy.
> How many members here can say the same about their press and media.
> 
> 
> 
> ~


The fact that you guys jump up and down even more than the US speaks volumes and show that Turkey is doing the right thing not only for its interests but the whole region.
And dome come up with "israel is not involved", you guys must be very disappointed about trump.


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

sammuel said:


> ~
> 
> 
> Trevor Noa in the daily show take on the matter .
> 
> Watch from minute 1:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s
> 
> This is how TV shows reports news in a democracy.
> How many members here can say the same about their press and media.
> 
> 
> 
> ~



How the recognised terrorists are portrayed as ''Humanists,Allies'' now hunts down their creaters in USA with the same tool ''Media'' in front of the same public. No sympathy! However, Turk diplomacy/embassy in USA should orchestrate this ''disappointment, hysteric crisis'' in USA public for the sake of Turk interests before the upcoming election in USA.

What you say ''This is how TV shows reports news in a democracy'' can dare to show the ethnic cleansing, assasinations, torturing,looting by K.rds/SDF/YPG in North of Syria will answer the claim of yours in the first part of this sentence.

I have personally engaged in many talks with hawks or liberals; unlike being ''arcenemies'', they have identical rhetoric just like what you cheer up here, however they cannot respond at some point when i welcome them with the realities on the ground thanks to the ''This is how TV shows reports news in a democracy''.


----------



## UzaySan

sammuel said:


> ~
> 
> 
> Trevor Noa in the daily show take on the matter .
> 
> Watch from minute 1:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s
> 
> This is how TV shows reports news in a democracy.
> How many members here can say the same about their press and media.
> 
> 
> 
> ~



This wans't the first time US betrayed its "ally". US also betrayed to his ally that fought together with US in korea, Kosova, Afganistan. That ally was a wall to NATO agains Soviet Union. That ally is also a NATO member since 1952. But US betrayed them and armed a terrorist organisation right next to their border. That ally's name is TURKEY.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182318193999634432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

lonelyman said:


> You muddy the water, you are attacking *Syrian* kurds and invade Syria unless you say the border is false.
> 
> Who wants to break up Syria into pieces, Syrian Kurds want genuine autonomy not independence, a big difference. Now you hypocrites say Assad is bad, his government oppress people, so we support FSA, but now Kurds want same thing, you attack and bomb Kurds civilians?
> 
> Even they want independence, that's Syria, who are you to say and attack them under this false pretense, do you attack Catalan people because they want independence from Spain?
> 
> Sanctions coming
> 
> *Sec. Mnuchin announces possible sanctions against Turkey after invasion into northern Syria*
> 
> https://www.msnbc.com/velshi-ruhle/...fter-invasion-into-northern-syria-71083589557


The fact you still havent answered my question about this picture tells me that your either a troll or an idiot or maybe both.





I know Chinese members here on pdf are triggered ever since Turkey talked about uyghurs but it doesnt mean you Chinese members have to go an support a terrorist organisation just to get back at Turkey. Your making yourself look pathetic lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

agent orange must have done serious brain damage to some chinese guys on the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UzaySan

Timur said:


> agent orange must have done serious brain damage to some chinese guys on the forum



Dude. You shouldn't make fun of down syndrome. They are people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Bac Ho said:


> Chanting and hailing Allah



kafir this is your most worst thing you see huh?

kafir I found something for you:

https://www.karadenizgazete.com.tr/External/Video/jkoxCfE82F1n2ZX.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Timur said:


> agent orange must have done serious brain damage to some chinese guys on the forum



Agent orange deployed in vietnam bro during vietnam war in 1960s-1970s

Still i am foreigner didnt know the truth in syria only watching the advance of ground troop of both side

(Idk but how many people other than turkish appear in this threat? They are vey interesting blame turkey etc)


----------



## Numerous

Why does the new Vietnam guy dislike Turkey? I didn't think Turkey had rivalry with Vietnam.


----------



## Ruhnama

Numerous said:


> Why does the new Vietnam guy dislike Turkey? I didn't think Turkey had rivalry with Vietnam.



Nah thats it why he post so much like that?
i see he active in posting something in here

Maybe vietnam forum is quiet? Are they have problem with south china sea? Have problem with other neighbor?
As i know vietnam only have problem with china

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Ruhnama said:


> Agent orange deployed in vietnam bro during vietnam war in 1960s-1970s
> 
> Still i am foreigner didnt know the truth in syria only watching the advance of ground troop of both side
> 
> (Idk but how many people other than turkish appear in this threat? They are vey interesting blame turkey etc)




for us its not uncommon to see this.. but for that guy he may be a chinese guy in vietnam there many many chinese ppl or he may be hardcore communist that would also make him brainwashed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Timur said:


> for us its not uncommon to see this.. but for that guy he may be a chinese guy in vietnam there many many chinese ppl or he may be hardcore communist that would also make him brainwashed



A vietnamese usualy in china and far eastern forum
Sometimes i see him in kfx/ifx development

(Maybe you will strange look an Indonesian in here lol)

I hope this forum not oot

I came here simple wait and see the turkish or ypd advancment and their strategies also their equipment.

Not kind political hatred etc


----------



## Timur

Ruhnama said:


> Maybe you will strange look an Indonesian in here lol



no aou are welcome brother! 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182685939056943105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Timur said:


> no aou are welcome brother!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182685939056943105



Turkish sent female soldier?

And where the city in this vid taken?


----------



## Timur

the first martyr because of YPG Terror








Ruhnama said:


> Turkish sent female soldier?
> 
> And where the city in this vid taken?




dunno the twitter account just said war zone.. but we have no problem with female soildiers or also pilots:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182376031371583489


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182916965557506049
BIM poşetlerinden sonra şimdi de TORKU kartonlarıyla adım adım Suriye içlerine ilerlemeye devam ediyoruz. 

While Op started in a limited pockets and with limited troops, now gradually turning into an operation where more elements in the field and rotational progress. (Field movements is very similar to OB and ES operations.) NSA troops talk to all civilians about their problems and offer treats somethings in all regions where they have rescue without exception. Dozens of videos are shared last 2 days.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182884693865324544
Hasan Abdullah Kulli, the commander responsible for the west side of the "Resulayn", addressed the Kurdish people. He is currently the commander of the Kurdish Falcons Special Operations unit.

"May my Kurdish brothers be good. Our account is with the terrorist organization PKK. We will crush the head of terror; we will embrace our brothers."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182713815517011970


----------



## damm1t

Numerous said:


> Why does the new Vietnam guy dislike Turkey? I didn't think Turkey had rivalry with Vietnam.



He is one of the Chinese who banned recently for trolling in Turkish section.



dBSPL said:


> [
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182713815517011970



I would kill'em just for that smile they have when they randomly fire mortar on civilian areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182941744473804802


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182943632925609984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boca120879

Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh
to my fellow Muslim.

Just ignore the negative comments
especially from the Kafir.

May Allah bless
the Turkey
& all the Mukmin around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## dBSPL

IMPORTANT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182953229216288768
Turkish Defense ministry says in a statement that the town of Rasulayn has been taken over by the Turkish Armed Forces.The town was invaded by the YPG/PKK in 2013, against Syrian Arab Turkmen opposition factions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

What's the progress? How long operation will take to reach its final objectives? Any time frame?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

The latest situation around Rasulayn:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Ruhnama said:


> Turkish sent female soldier?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

sammuel said:


>



Without US bombs, i dont think so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

sammuel said:


>


Lol, it wanst the female fotomodels of ypg that won over isis, it was US airstrikes.
Weak propaganda here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Timur

lebanese joungsters hissing turkish flag


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182692878730125317

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Timur said:


> lebanese joungsters hissing turkish flag
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182692878730125317


Selam to lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

ha you will smile and give nice poses.. and down goes your friends 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182774324643667971

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

ayyylmao


----------



## damm1t

Timur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182774324643667971



That guy still thinks rolling on ISIS scums after US airstrikes is the same thing fighting against a real army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammuel

xenon54 said:


> Lol, it wanst the female fotomodels of ypg that won over isis, it was US airstrikes.
> Weak propaganda here.




Come on , i have no stakes in this.

But there is no escaping the fact that the Kurds in Syria have been getting the bad side of the deal for years now.

First they where persecuted by the Assad"s regimes to the level they where not allowed to use their own language or give their children Kurdish names.

Than they had to fight ISIS ( and don't tell us they did not shed blood for that )

And after a long time they thought finely breeze a little free air , they are now attacked by you. 


~


----------



## maximuswarrior

lonelyman said:


> You muddy the water, you are attacking *Syrian* kurds and invade Syria unless you say the border is false.
> 
> Who wants to break up Syria into pieces, Syrian Kurds want genuine autonomy not independence, a big difference. Now you hypocrites say Assad is bad, his government oppress people, so we support FSA, but now Kurds want same thing, you attack and bomb Kurds civilians?
> 
> Even they want independence, that's Syria, who are you to say and attack them under this false pretense, do you attack Catalan people because they want independence from Spain?
> 
> Sanctions coming
> 
> *Sec. Mnuchin announces possible sanctions against Turkey after invasion into northern Syria*
> 
> https://www.msnbc.com/velshi-ruhle/...fter-invasion-into-northern-syria-71083589557



LOL Turkey will show a middle finger to Yanks. There is no negotiating on sovereignty and territorial integrity.



sammuel said:


> Come on , i have no stakes in this.
> 
> But there is no escaping the fact that the Kurds in Syria have been getting the bad side of the deal for years now.
> 
> First they where persecuted by the Assad"s regimes to the level they where not allowed to use their own language or give their children Kurdish names.
> 
> Than they had to fight ISIS ( and don't tell us they did not shed blood for that )
> 
> And after a long time they thought finely breeze a little free air , they are now attacked by you.
> 
> 
> ~



The Kurds won't get shit. Get used to it.



damm1t said:


> That guy still thinks rolling on ISIS scums after US airstrikes is the same thing fighting against a real army.



The Kurds have been riding high on US air support. Walking into ISIS areas after US airstrikes is not the same thing as facing Turkish armed forces.

The Indians also thought once they could walk into Pakistan. It is only when Pakistan taught the Indians a lesson on the 27th, which the whole world witnessed, the Indians came to their senses. Now they are buying Rafale fighters left and right to save face.

This is my advice to Turkish political and armed forces. Mincemeat the PKK until nothing is left. The West is using the PKK like they are using various other ethnic and secterian groups to do their bidding.

The same thing is happening in Pakistan with BLA and PTM. The West supports such groups and provides refuge to their higher ups in their lands to apply pressure on an entire nation. Pakistan will also one day come to the same conclusion that nothing is more sacred than sovereignty and territorial integrity. No amount money and free trade deals come close to securing your land. You have to demolish any groups that the West can use as a leverage against you. Put them straight into the ground.

Turkey is on the correct path and that is why they gang up against you. Nothing to sweat for Turkey. Their land, culture and history is the most precious commodity which is worth fighting for.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

Timur said:


> ha you will smile and give nice poses.. and down goes your friends
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182774324643667971



Lol, that was kinda funny.


----------



## xenon54 out

sammuel said:


> Come on , i have no stakes in this.
> 
> But there is no escaping the fact that the Kurds in Syria have been getting the bad side of the deal for years now.
> 
> First they where persecuted by the Assad"s regimes to the level they where not allowed to use their own language or give their children Kurdish names.
> 
> Than they had to fight ISIS ( and don't tell us they did not shed blood for that )
> 
> And after a long time they thought finely breeze a little free air , they are now attacked by you.
> 
> 
> ~


Have you seen the captured weapon by TSK? Dont tell me those were to be used against barely existent isis, Turkey has no other option than to act now or it will have another KRG next door with a much longer border.

Im surprised that you were expecting any other outcome than a Turkish invasion, maybe you understimated how serious Turkey is when its about territorial integrity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

I see the girl @sammuel in her periods now and throwing her gibberish around lol 

This goofy doesn't get the fact that comedy exists in every society. 



sammuel said:


> ~
> 
> 
> Trevor Noa in the daily show take on the matter .
> 
> Watch from minute 1:50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s
> 
> This is how TV shows reports news in a democracy.
> How many members here can say the same about their press and media.
> 
> 
> 
> ~





Timur said:


> agent orange must have done serious brain damage to some chinese guys on the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> I see the girl @sammuel in her periods now and throwing her gibberish around lol
> 
> This goofy doesn't get the fact that comedy exists in every society.



He is confused LOL Doesn't want to sound like someone who is in full opposition to Turkey, but at the same time confused how to respond in favor of the Kurds.

Remember that the Kurds are an ally of the Zionists and West. The PKK has been nurtured and groomed for chaos and anarchy. Turkey is smart and took this opportunity to dismantle the threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> This goofy doesn't get the fact that comedy exists in every society.



Care to elaborate on how many satirical TV shows are there In Iran or Saudi ? 

How many on TV in Turkey speak like this about their leader Erduagn ?

How many in the land of the Somali pirate ?


----------



## maximuswarrior

sammuel said:


> Care to elaborate on how many satirical TV shows are there In Iran or Saudi ?
> 
> How many on TV in Turkey speak like this about their leader Erduagn ?
> 
> How many in the land of the Somali pirate ?



Cute parrot you got there. Is he a Zionist?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammuel

maximuswarrior said:


> Cute parror you got there. Is he a Zionist?



Defender against Somalian pirates.


----------



## Timur

sammuel said:


> Care to elaborate on how many satirical TV shows are there In Iran or Saudi ?
> 
> How many on TV in Turkey speak like this about their leader Erduagn ?
> 
> How many in the land of the Somali pirate ?




thats why jews have long noses

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

sammuel said:


> Defender against Somalian pirates.



Says the Zionist cvnt who supports PKK.



Timur said:


> thats why jews have long noses



They lie too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rogue1

Timur said:


> ha you will smile and give nice poses.. and down goes your friends
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182774324643667971


I never seen such a video in my life. Why would the guy share the video after that happened? He probably realised that he wasn't get paid enough so by sharing the video he might get a pay rise. Shocking. Changed the guys mood straight away. Reality check for the PKK. You can retreat and leave the area but we prefer you to stay here til the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

every would understand which country he is talking about because he did not mentioned any name, Putin said the country which captured oil tankers and attack oil field

Russia west Asia (middle east) policy of President Putin : Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Rogue1 said:


> I never seen such a video in my life. Why would the guy share the video after that happened? He probably realised that he wasn't get paid enough so by sharing the video he might get a pay rise. Shocking. Changed the guys mood straight away. Reality check for the PKK. You can retreat and leave the area but we prefer you to stay here til the end.


Bro, when you look from above, here's how it looks.





Armed UCAVs and ISTAR UAVs are start to create huge results on the conflict fields. Old asymmetric warfare strategies are gradually losing their sudden attack advantage and surprise factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xbat

Timur said:


> ha you will smile and give nice poses.. and down goes your friends
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182774324643667971


it is ASSAD army in deyr zor, not YPG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

next level in Toyota Wars. Armoured Zu-23-2 with its Toyota pickup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakAlp

Most of the western media is blasting Erdogan for the operation. The same people didnt care when Syria was invaded by terrorists from all over the region and was supported by certain nations with weapons and trainings.


----------



## mohd497

sammuel said:


> Care to elaborate on how many satirical TV shows are there In Iran or Saudi ?
> 
> How many on TV in Turkey speak like this about their leader Erduagn ?
> 
> How many in the land of the Somali pirate ?


If you are against turkey then I am with turkey. I don't know the feud between Kurds and turkey but whoever is supported by Israelis I am against those.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

UzaySan said:


> Dude. You shouldn't make fun of down syndrome. They are people





Timur said:


> agent orange must have done serious brain damage to some chinese guys on the forum



Typical Turks behavior, dirty language for personal attack, this is only thing you are good at.

so frustrated because whole world sees through your lies and condemns your illegal despicable invasion?


----------



## xenon54 out

lonelyman said:


> Typical Turks behavior, dirty language for personal attack, this is only thing you are good at.
> 
> so frustrated because whole world sees through your lies and condemns your illegal despicable invasion?


Stop polluting the Thread, i want to see progress of the operation not your cry 24/7.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

xenon54 said:


> Stop polluting the Thread, i want to see progress of the operation not your cry 24/7.


So much people in this threat talking abt politic

By the way in this ops
Why tsk use m60? Not the leo2A4?

Likely turk adapt from mistake in al bab


----------



## xenon54 out

Ruhnama said:


> So much people in this threat talking abt politic
> 
> By the way in this ops
> Why tsk use m60? Not the leo2A4?
> 
> Likely turk adapt from mistake in al bab


The M60 are upgraded and just as capable, Leo have no edge over M60 for this purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

xenon54 said:


> The M60 are upgraded and just as capable, Leo have no edge over M60 for this purpose.



Are you sure? I prefer leo2a4 than that american tank 

Just look leo Revo kwkwkkw

Maybe m60 cheaper to use
Sorry if it is offense


----------



## Timur

Ruhnama said:


> Are you sure? I prefer leo2a4 than that american tank
> 
> Just look leo Revo kwkwkkw
> 
> Maybe m60 cheaper to use
> Sorry if it is offense



they have german spare parts so forget it.. germans are butthurt now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ruhnama said:


> So much people in this threat talking abt politic
> 
> By the way in this ops
> Why tsk use m60? Not the leo2A4?
> 
> Likely turk adapt from mistake in al bab


M60T and Leo A4 are more or less equal. M60T even slightly better: it has better thermals, commander can fire a machine gun without taking his head out, turret side is covered by ERA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

mohd497 said:


> If you are against turkey then I am with turkey. I don't know the feud between Kurds and turkey but whoever is supported by Israelis I am against those.



Well you are in trouble , cause i don't support either side. So i Guess you would just have to decide that for yourself.

I understand that the Kurds - Turkey conflict , is a long 40 years old complicated dispute .To divide this conflict to good guys and bad guys is shallow. Specially since both sides have done things that called for UN condemnation on human rights violations.

Kurdish people - number 35-40 millions.

I do not see this move by Erduagn against 1.5 millions Kurds, in this part of Syria , as solving the issues he has with the Kurds.

Nor do i think such matters can be resolved by force.


~


----------



## dBSPL

500 said:


> M60T and Leo A4 are more or less equal. M60T even slightly better: it has better thermals, commander can fire a machine gun without taking his head out, turret side is covered by ERA.


The main reason is the new modernization package, which includes laser warning system, an active protection system, 12.7 stabilized remote control turret and additional telescopic e/o mast. If you search with " M60T Fırat " you can find detailed information.













dBSPL said:


> Bro, when you look from above, here's how it looks:
> ...
> 
> Armed UCAVs and ISTAR UAVs are start to create huge results on the conflict fields. Old asymmetric warfare strategies are gradually losing their sudden attack advantage and surprise factor.



Another example :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183056149211471872

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rogue1

dBSPL said:


> The main reason is the new modernization package, which includes laser warning system, an active protection system, 12.7 stabilized remote control turret and additional telescopic e/o mast. If you search with " M60T Fırat " you can find detailed information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another example :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183056149211471872


I'll never drive a white van again.


----------



## maximuswarrior

sammuel said:


> Well you are in trouble , cause i don't support either side. So i Guess you would just have to decide that for yourself.
> 
> I understand that the Kurds - Turkey conflict , is a long 40 years old complicated dispute .To divide this conflict to good guys and bad guys is shallow. Specially since both sides have done things that called for UN condemnation on human rights violations.
> 
> Kurdish people - number 35-40 millions.
> 
> I do not see this move by Erduagn against 1.5 millions Kurds, in this part of Syria , as solving the issues he has with the Kurds.
> 
> Nor do i think such matters can be resolved by force.
> 
> 
> ~



It can be resolved by brute force. Turkey will terminate as many PKK terrorists as needed. Kurds who don't identify themselves as PKK terorrists have nothing to worry about. Turks have nothing against ordinary Kurds who don't seek independence and don't resort to terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

is there a thread on the military aspects of this operation??? 

would love to read on actual military progress... which villge was taken, how far the turks have gone, what they are bombing etc etc.... 

ive looked and cannot find such a thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## maximuswarrior

zartosht said:


> is there a thread on the military aspects of this operation???
> 
> would love to read on actual military progress... which villge was taken, how far the turks have gone, what they are bombing etc etc....
> 
> ive looked and cannot find such a thread.



There are reports of Turkish armed forces taking over areas and villages.


----------



## Dai Toruko

Families in Turkey’s border towns have been in mourning since YPG/PKK rocket attacks killed at least 17 civilians, including several children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

zartosht said:


> is there a thread on the military aspects of this operation???
> 
> would love to read on actual military progress... which villge was taken, how far the turks have gone, what they are bombing etc etc....
> 
> ive looked and cannot find such a thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

xenon54 said:


> Stop polluting the Thread, i want to see progress of the operation not your cry 24/7.



no, didn't say it's military only, these are important updates too

*World leaders unite in condemnation of Turkey's Syria operation*
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...ondemnation-turkey-s-syria-operation-n1064591

*Arab League calls for UN measures against Turkey*
*https://www.miamiherald.com/entertainment/celebrities/article236065808.html*

*Turkey's Syria offensive an 'invasion': Arab League secretary general*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...d-arab-league-secretary-general-idUSKBN1WR0C9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko

Here is how some Syrian refugees in Istanbul feel about Turkey’s operation in northern Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## maximuswarrior

France, Germany, UK, US, India, Israel and all others that support PKK/Kurds should take them in and donate bits of land and establish Kurdistan. Making false promises and throwing the Kurds under the bus won't achieve anything for the aforementioned nexus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dai Toruko

Hundreds of families from northern Syria were displaced after the YPG took control of the region in 2015. The Turkish military is now clearing the area of the militants in Operation Peace Spring – and hopes to ensure a safe return for the refugees. Shoaib Hasan explains.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oublious

Ruhnama said:


> Are you sure? I prefer leo2a4 than that american tank
> 
> Just look leo Revo kwkwkkw
> 
> Maybe m60 cheaper to use
> Sorry if it is offense




M60T, because we have a lot of ready to use a spare parts. And they are updated with self defence like the pulat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAN_TR

They will reach nothing with threats and sanctions.

PKKistan is not a option, TR will not negotiate, there is also nothing to negotiate.
TSK will eradicate this filth from N.Syria, if they continue with threats we should send them a warning in form of few thousand refugees.

DON‘T CROSS OUR RED LINE AQ COCUKLARI.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cabatli_53

While hired figures are barking, Turkish army is everywhere to protect the benefits of Turkish Republic. In Syria, E.Med...etc

Two T-129 Atak, 1 Milgem...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sammuel

maximuswarrior said:


> It can be resolved by brute force.



So how come it was not resolved in 40 years . Have " brute force " not been tried ? , or is it that it was not brutal enough for you ?


~


----------



## maximuswarrior

sammuel said:


> So how come it was not resolved in 40 years . Have " brute force " not been tried , or is it that it was not brutal enough for you ?
> 
> 
> ~



Like I said, Turkey will take care of PKK elements. Even if they are 50 million. There is nothing anyone can do about that.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183107665570009088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183109866107396096

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Pkk/ypg is falling like dominoes 
This battle wont take long

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

dBSPL said:


> Another example :
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183056149211471872



YPG/PKK got owned!! 
Yippee!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

sammuel said:


> So how come it was not resolved in 40 years . Have " brute force " not been tried ? , or is it that it was not brutal enough for you ?
> 
> 
> ~



Are you talking about Palestine?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rogue1

sammuel said:


> So how come it was not resolved in 40 years . Have " brute force " not been tried ? , or is it that it was not brutal enough for you ?
> 
> 
> ~


Are you talking about Palestine?



dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183107665570009088
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183109866107396096


This lady is excellent.



hussain0216 said:


> Are you talking about Palestine?


Sorry, I read his post and replied without reading to the end of the thread. Then I thought I had double posted because i typed the exact message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravenheer

If i was the Turkish General, when i capture that ISIS-prison, i would arm them and use them against those Kurdo-Yanks and Israeli special forces in the area.


----------



## CAN_TR

Ravenheer said:


> If i was the Turkish General, when i capture that ISIS-prison, i would arm them and use them against those Kurdo-Yanks and Israeli special forces in the area.



Good that you are not the Turkish General.
ISIS never attacked Israel even though they shared borders for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

For me thats all that matters

May God protect our Turks brothers in defeating ypg/pkk terrorists pigs and also guide to arab brother to stop from licking uncle Sam ***, have some dignity

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ruhnama

Oublious said:


> M60T, because we have a lot of ready to use a spare parts. And they are updated with self defence like the pulat.



Pulat is ukrainian made system right? Are m60 use akkor aselsan?



CAN_TR said:


> Good that you are not the Turkish General.
> ISIS never attacked Israel even though they shared borders for years.


If i was turkish commander i will kill all kind terro pkk or isis
Lets kill pkk after that destroy isis and said to the world that we kill isis also

If you arming isis it is very bad decision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> For me thats all that matters
> 
> May God protect our Turks brothers in defeating ypg/pkk terrorists pigs and also guide to arab brother to stop from licking uncle Sam ***, have some dignity


Thank you my brother. All we want to do is turn these PKK terrotshits into sausages.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ravenheer said:


> If i was the Turkish General, when i capture that ISIS-prison, i would arm them and use them against those Kurdo-Yanks and Israeli special forces in the area.



well we’re all glad your not any type of general. Please keep it that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

lonelyman said:


> no, didn't say it's military only, these are important updates too
> 
> *World leaders unite in condemnation of Turkey's Syria operation*
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...ondemnation-turkey-s-syria-operation-n1064591
> 
> *Arab League calls for UN measures against Turkey*
> *https://www.miamiherald.com/entertainment/celebrities/article236065808.html*
> 
> *Turkey's Syria offensive an 'invasion': Arab League secretary general*
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...d-arab-league-secretary-general-idUSKBN1WR0C9



Turkey needs to play its cards correctly. It needs support for the operation. They should contact all Turk nations and try to get support. Isolation is not good. The positivity is that Syrian government is quiet on this operation, one surprise is Iraq condemning the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

lonelyman said:


> no, didn't say it's military only, these are important updates too
> 
> *World leaders unite in condemnation of Turkey's Syria operation*
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...ondemnation-turkey-s-syria-operation-n1064591
> 
> *Arab League calls for UN measures against Turkey*
> *https://www.miamiherald.com/entertainment/celebrities/article236065808.html*
> 
> *Turkey's Syria offensive an 'invasion': Arab League secretary general*
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...d-arab-league-secretary-general-idUSKBN1WR0C9




No Germany tanks any more

*Germany bans exports of arms to Turkey*

*https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-bans-exports-of-arms-to-turkey-idUSKBN1WR0EL*


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Ruhnama said:


> If you arming isis it is very bad decision


Its a vicious cycle.


----------



## Numerous

The world is a weird place. They stay relatively silent whilst Assad massacres the sunni arabs. They ignore the mercenaries that Iran pours into the country. Sure they growled a bit now and then but they did nothing too serious. Alawites are okay to rule 60%+ of syria even though they are 10% of the population. YPG ethnoracists are not even 10% yet they too are okay to rule 30%+ of Syria. 

But the moment the Turks want to push back the YPG and give the land back to the millions of displaced syrian refugees, then the world acts as if some great massacre has been taking place. If the westerners want a country for the ypg so much then they should give up their own land instead of constantly expecting Muslim nations to be broken down into smaller and smaller nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## damm1t

lonelyman said:


> *Germany bans exports of arms to Turkey*



We don't need German tanks anymore.



Numerous said:


> The world is a weird place. They stay relatively silent whilst Assad massacres the sunni arabs. They ignore the mercenaries that Iran pours into the country. Sure they growled a bit now and then but they did nothing too serious. Alawites are okay to rule 60%+ of syria even though they are 10% of the population. YPG ethnoracists are not even 10% yet they too are okay to rule 30%+ of Syria.
> 
> But the moment the Turks want to push back the YPG and give the land back to the millions of displaced syrian refugees, then the world acts as if some great massacre has been taking place. If the westerners want a country for the ypg so much then they should give up their own land instead of constantly expecting Muslim nations to be broken down into smaller and smaller nations.



Yea man nobody wants an awakening and action taker Turkey. Europe specially scares to death of a strong independent Turkey because of reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Numerous

damm1t said:


> Yea man nobody wants an awakening and action taker Turkey. Europe specially scares to death of a strong independent Turkey because of reasons.



Normally they don't stop talking about democracy but they were quite happy to be sympathetic towards your coup plotters too. 

I went on facebook earlier though, the UK Muslim community is pretty much backing you in this offensive. Obviously it doesn't mean much as we are just normal people but it's good to see Muslims supporting you in this. I'm glad Imran Khan openly backed Turkey too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183265515386654720

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fadine

AViet, Bac Ho are not Vietnamese. Thank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

fadine said:


> AViet, Bac Ho are not Vietnamese. Thank.


 Hilarious irony is that a Chinese troll hiding behind Uncle Ho .


13.10.2019






Turkish military convoy consisting of mobile bridges and amphibious bulldozers entered from Jarablus border crossing yesterday, likely to be used to cross the Euphrates into Aynel Arab countryside.

https://imgyukle.com/i/Ea3PL0
https://imgyukle.com/i/Ea3kqv
https://imgyukle.com/i/EaedEY
https://imgyukle.com/i/Ea3o7x


----------



## maximuswarrior

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183107665570009088
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183109866107396096



The Turkish lady owned the chamcha. Awesome response.



PakAlp said:


> Turkey needs to play its cards correctly. It needs support for the operation. They should contact all Turk nations and try to get support. Isolation is not good. The positivity is that Syrian government is quiet on this operation, one surprise is Iraq condemning the operation.



Iraq is a US colony. There are also a lot of Iraqi Kurds there who sympathise with PKK cause. Turkey is not isolated.

The most important thing for any country worth fighting over is its identity, heritage and territory. If any of these become endangered a nation stands up and fights against all odds. It doesn't sit idle and let others hoist a flag in the middle of a square.

We Pakistanis can learn a thing or two from Turks. Turks don't have oil reserves. Turks can be blacklisted and are even threatened with diplomatic and economic sanctions. Yet the Turks don't compromise on their principles. Don't we Pakistanis always have a laundry list of fears? Did you see how the Turkish lady looked the coward straight in the eyes? She was the lion and the host was the jackal. That is how you confidently confront the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## damm1t

Again and again... Why people behave like they don't understand these videos. These are fvcking official.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182610096586723328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182393243436228608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

latest situation around Tel Abyad , 12:30 local time






13:15 local time

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183324773515960320
From Resulayn: Arabs and Kurds are taking back their cities.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183137062255550465
IMPORTANT :

*700 ISIS prisoners released from YPG/PKK in YPG/PKK-held Ain Issa town , just now.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183107665570009088



Turkish hypocrite weamen,
She thinks people are stupid and the world has forgot the video that Cumhuriyet newspaper that Turkey was Arming ISIS





or wehen Turkey was shipping and buying oil form ISIS and transfer to Israel





even Qatar former Prime Minister Hamad bin Jassim bin Jaber al-Thani Confesses Secrets Behind Syrian War





the evidance is overwhelming and in any international court can be proceeded

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Latest situation around Tal Abyad , local time 14:20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## damm1t

yavar said:


> Turkish hypocrite weamen,
> She thinks people are stupid and the world has forgot the video that Cumhuriyet newspaper that Turkey was Arming ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or wehen Turkey was shipping and buying oil form ISIS and transfer to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even Qatar former Prime Minister Hamad bin Jassim bin Jaber al-Thani Confesses Secrets Behind Syrian War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the evidance is overwhelming and in any international court can be proceeded



Cumhuriyet newspaper full of traitor sons of bitches who would do everything to put Turkey under bad situations on international arena. Those ammunitions were for militia and Turkmens. They labelled it like sent to ISIS.
Turkey supported militia and rebels is not secret. Even Turkey did it w/ the Usa openly. All of these are long discussed and debunked multiple times here in PDF. Nobody buys them anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

damm1t said:


> Cumhuriyet newspaper full of traitor sons of bitches who would do everything to put Turkey under bad situations on international arena. Those ammunitions were for militia and Turkmens. They labelled it like sent to ISIS.
> Turkey supported militia and rebels is not secret. Even Turkey did it w/ the Usa openly. All of these are long discussed and debunked multiple times here in PDF. Nobody buys them anymore.


The journalist who made this claim fled to Germany. At the moment, He is not only anti-Turkey but also making anti-Iran propaganda.

FETO militants and NATO gladio pawns hate Iran in general. And in the last 20 years they have made dozens of claims about Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oublious

yavar said:


> Turkish hypocrite weamen,
> She thinks people are stupid and the world has forgot the video that Cumhuriyet newspaper that Turkey was Arming ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or wehen Turkey was shipping and buying oil form ISIS and transfer to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even Qatar former Prime Minister Hamad bin Jassim bin Jaber al-Thani Confesses Secrets Behind Syrian War
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the evidance is overwhelming and in any international court can be proceeded




We will slaughter your brothers in north Syria, just wait...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL




----------



## yavar

Oublious said:


> We will slaughter your brothers in north Syria, just wait...


Not my brothers,( PKK, YPG all terrorist and all Kurdish armed groups are terrorist) please do i cant wait, even if kill Americans is not that we are.........

look at jokes Peshmerga
these are official Kurdish so called Army .with Tank, MLRS, and real heavy weapons,
look how they are crying













I think you got all wrong

we can't care less,
it is win win situation for us
just wait till you finish this so called operation then you find out what we have prepared for you ( Turkey)
we are sitting down and enjoying show, and even more some of our forces has crossed Euphrates river



Oublious said:


> slaughter your brothers


if you want i can send you link you can see the body count of what took place in Kirkuk.

if that make you more happy


----------



## dBSPL

*IMPORTANT*

President Erdoğan: "First of all, we concentrated on the 120 km area between Rasullayn and Tel Abyad. We will split the 480 km terror corridor from the middle.

Then we will take control of Ayn El Arab and Haseke. We're going to go down to a depth of about 30-35 km. "


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183348672739926016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183351047118606336

A small confession from a well-known anti-Turkey account

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183142044665110529
"Not there are airstrikes on the city. Something is definitely happening. Night time fighting is always brutal because that’s when the Turks come out. Or so they say."


----------



## Ruhnama

dBSPL said:


> Hilarious irony is that a Chinese troll hiding behind Uncle Ho .



Very ironic to see chinese behind vietnam and south east asian iconic man



dBSPL said:


> 13.10.2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish military convoy consisting of mobile bridges and amphibious bulldozers entered from Jarablus border crossing yesterday, likely to be used to cross the Euphrates into Aynel Arab countryside.



Turkish use unusual circlement as i see in this map


----------



## Imran Khan

MY only fear is ISIS and i don't to see them rise again in this messy situation


----------



## dBSPL

Ruhnama said:


> Very ironic to see chinese behind vietnam and south east asian iconic man
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish use unusual circlement as i see in this map


In fact, it is a very familiar TAF strategy. Collect the intensity of the enemy at certain points. Then launch a large encirclement.

Funny thing is that : The intensity of the operation is still very low for the first 4 days. There are only a few thousand elements in the field. Armored operations did not begin. We haven't seen any helicopter landing or attack helicopters yet. There is a very limited rotation in SNA side. Also Turkish soldier conducts operations almost only at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

yavar said:


> Not my brothers,( PKK, YPG all terrorist and all Kurdish armed groups are terrorist) please do i cant wait, even if kill Americans is not that we are.........
> 
> look at jokes Peshmerga
> these are official Kurdish so called Army .with Tank, MLRS, and real heavy weapons,
> look how they are crying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got all wrong
> 
> we can't care less,
> it is win win situation for us
> just wait till you finish this so called operation then you find out what we have prepared for you ( Turkey)
> we are sitting down and enjoying show, and even more some of our forces has crossed Euphrates river
> 
> 
> if you want i can send you link you can see the nodes count of what took place in Kirkuk.
> 
> if that make you more happy


Please shut the hell up. As a Iranian you should be happy about it. Seems you forgot that PKK also has a Iranian branch, the PJAK. Just like Turkey they are also a threat to Iranian unity and land.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruhnama

dBSPL said:


> In fact, it is a very familiar TAF strategy. Collect the intensity of the enemy at certain points. Then launch a large encirclement.
> 
> Funny thing is that : The intensity of the operation is still very low for the first 4 days. There are only a few thousand elements in the field. Armored operations did not begin. We haven't seen any helicopter landing or attack helicopters yet. There is a very limited rotation in SNA side. Also Turkish soldier conducts operations almost only at night.


Nah very diffrent compared to al bab when turkish deploy tank but many damaged

Likely turkish use better strategy in here


----------



## Rukarl

yavar said:


> stupid first learn that PJAK no longer excites and it has been dismantled before you talk,
> and please do favour don't quote my posts


If they are dismantled why do we still have skirmishes in the mountains inside our borders ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

They are inconvenient militants for someones , because they have beard and prayer.
For us, just another Syrian , today they returning to their homes.

Welcome home, brother, after 5 years exile. Never forget June 30, 2014. First A.Q. and Daesh terrorists, then by Pkk / ypg terrorists, destroyed the beautiful Tal Abyad. But we will rebuild together.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183364329774747649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183377920401821697

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dai Toruko

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183244147504877570

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

Dai Toruko said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183244147504877570


Sons of Sephardi Jews. Just one of the dozens of nations and communities with whom sharing the same destiny. The weight of being Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

dBSPL said:


> FETO militants and NATO gladio pawns hate Iran in general..



we know and no one in IRI has any doubt,
that why we supported Turkey during the Coup
it was about choosing between bad and worse

in Rurkish from 1:06









don't forget Turkey is NATO and we (IRI) knowthat very well, No One is can be fooled


----------



## Parsipride

More wars, more destruction, murder, rape, pillaging and suffering of the people of the region

Another show of cowardliness by the Turks and their lap dogs aka Sunni terrorist extremists spreading the religion of peace and brotherly love( Javan mardanege). Another chapter in this long devastating war and slaughter of poor civilians and people of different belief, and ethnic background. At end, it will be humiliation and defeat for the Turks who are led by the idiot Erdodog.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183059251385831426

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183118511293509632
*Senior female Kurdish political leader killed in ambush in Syria*
*Middle East*

*




Wladimir van Wilgenburg |*
*October 12-2019 02:11 PM*

*



*
The Future Syria Party's Secretary-General, Hevrin Khalaf. (Photo: Hawar News Agency)

Syria SDF Turkey Hevrin Khalaf 
ERBIL (Kurdistan 24) – The Future Syria Party’s Secretary-General, Hevrin Khalaf, was killed on Saturday when Turkish-backed groups tried to take control of a point on the international M4 road.

“With utmost grievance and sadness, the Syria Future Party mourns the martyrdom of engineer Havrin Khalaf, the General Secretary of Syria Future Party, while she was performing her patriotic and political duties,” the Future Party said in a statement.

Khalaf was reportedly killed when a Turkish-backed group ambushed her on the road to the city of Qamishlo.

“A group of Turkish mercenaries tried to control the M4 road and killed many people, and Hevrin was one of them,” one senior official told Kurdistan 24.

Nobahar Mustafa, the deputy of the co-head of the Future Party in Ain Issa, said the Kurdish politician was traveling from the Jazeera canton to Ain Issa and then to Raqqa before the mercenaries blocked the way at a checkpoint and killed all the people there.

“All the passengers they captured were martyred,” Mustafa told Kurdistan 24.

According to a statement released later in the afternoon by the Syrian Democratic Council (SDC), Khalaf was dragged out of the vehicle she was in and summarily executed on the spot. 

“She was taken out of her car during a Turkish-backed attack and executed by Turkish backed mercenary factions on the International Road between Qamishlo and Manbij, where her driver who was also martyred,” it read.

“This is a clear evidence that the Turkish state is continuing its criminal policy towards unarmed civilians.”

During a press conference in the city of Qamishlo on Oct. 5, Khalaf stated that the Turkish attempts “to occupy this land in order to defend the Turkish people don’t adjust to reality,” reminding that Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) had liberated northeast Syria from terror groups.

“We – all the political forces – reject these threats, especially because they impede our campaign to create a solution for the Syrian crisis,” she stated.

“For this reason, the international community should support the people living on Syrian land to keep the security and not allow the Turkish forces to occupy Syrian land.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dai Toruko

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183340123091542016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alpha

Keep oinking Persian It won't make any difference. Khameini lap pigs aka Shia terrorists have already shown their humanity in Iraq and Syria so kindly Stfu.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Attila the Hun

Parsipride said:


> Another show of cowardliness by the Turks and their lap dogs aka Sunni terrorist extremists spreading the religion of peace and brotherly love( Javan mardanege). Another chapter in this long devastating war and slaughter of poor civilians and people of different belief, and ethnic background. At end, it will be humiliation and defeat for the Turks who are led by the idiot Erdodog.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183059251385831426
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183118511293509632


Turkey is doing good if the Shia are getting upset.



Malik Abdullah said:


> Keep oinking Persian It won't make any difference. Khameini lap pigs aka Shias have already shown their humanity in Iraq and Syria so kindly Stfu.


This pig lives in USA. hahahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Ttp afghan gov agencies including india and other agencies spreading terrorism in Pakistan. 
Turk are doing the same thing to protect themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Attila the Hun said:


> Turkey is doing good if the Shia are getting upset.


We not upset 
Please do more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 50cent

Make Syria gun free


----------



## Parsipride

Attila the Hun said:


> Turkey is doing good if the Shia are getting upset.
> 
> 
> This pig lives in USA. hahahaha.


You are a genius Turke Khar. That is all I need to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Parsipride said:


> More wars, more destruction, murder, rape, pillaging and suffering of the people of the region
> 
> Another show of cowardliness by the Turks and their lap dogs aka Sunni terrorist extremists spreading the religion of peace and brotherly love( Javan mardanege). Another chapter in this long devastating war and slaughter of poor civilians and people of different belief, and ethnic background. At end, it will be humiliation and defeat for the Turks who are led by the idiot Erdodog.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183059251385831426
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183118511293509632
> *Senior female Kurdish political leader killed in ambush in Syria*
> *Middle East*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Wladimir van Wilgenburg |*
> *October 12-2019 02:11 PM*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The Future Syria Party's Secretary-General, Hevrin Khalaf. (Photo: Hawar News Agency)
> 
> Syria SDF Turkey Hevrin Khalaf
> ERBIL (Kurdistan 24) – The Future Syria Party’s Secretary-General, Hevrin Khalaf, was killed on Saturday when Turkish-backed groups tried to take control of a point on the international M4 road.
> 
> “With utmost grievance and sadness, the Syria Future Party mourns the martyrdom of engineer Havrin Khalaf, the General Secretary of Syria Future Party, while she was performing her patriotic and political duties,” the Future Party said in a statement.
> 
> Khalaf was reportedly killed when a Turkish-backed group ambushed her on the road to the city of Qamishlo.
> 
> “A group of Turkish mercenaries tried to control the M4 road and killed many people, and Hevrin was one of them,” one senior official told Kurdistan 24.
> 
> Nobahar Mustafa, the deputy of the co-head of the Future Party in Ain Issa, said the Kurdish politician was traveling from the Jazeera canton to Ain Issa and then to Raqqa before the mercenaries blocked the way at a checkpoint and killed all the people there.
> 
> “All the passengers they captured were martyred,” Mustafa told Kurdistan 24.
> 
> According to a statement released later in the afternoon by the Syrian Democratic Council (SDC), Khalaf was dragged out of the vehicle she was in and summarily executed on the spot.
> 
> “She was taken out of her car during a Turkish-backed attack and executed by Turkish backed mercenary factions on the International Road between Qamishlo and Manbij, where her driver who was also martyred,” it read.
> 
> “This is a clear evidence that the Turkish state is continuing its criminal policy towards unarmed civilians.”
> 
> During a press conference in the city of Qamishlo on Oct. 5, Khalaf stated that the Turkish attempts “to occupy this land in order to defend the Turkish people don’t adjust to reality,” reminding that Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) had liberated northeast Syria from terror groups.
> 
> “We – all the political forces – reject these threats, especially because they impede our campaign to create a solution for the Syrian crisis,” she stated.
> 
> “For this reason, the international community should support the people living on Syrian land to keep the security and not allow the Turkish forces to occupy Syrian land.”




Turks are taking care of terrorist kurdis Zionist piggs. !!

Good job turks!

Kurds are Sunni FYI... And Salahuddin was a Kurd FYI... One of the geatest Muslim Warrior.

https://twitter.com/fatiher99

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Malik Alpha

Clutch said:


> Turks are taking care of terrorist kurdis Zionist piggs. !!
> 
> Good job turks!
> 
> Kurds are Sunni FYI... And Salahuddin was a Kurd FYI... The greatest Muslim Warrior.



Every Great Muslim Conqueror, General, Warrior in the history of Islam is a Sunni. From Khalid Bin Al Walid(R.A) till Aurangzeb Alamgir. Even these arrogant Persians were subdued by Sunnis and converted to Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

These kurdish terrorist...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183296523599339520

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parsipride

Malik Abdullah said:


> Every Great Muslim Conqueror, General, Warrior in the history of Islam is a Sunni. From Khalid Bin Al Walid(R.A) till Aurangzeb Alamgir. Even these arrogant Persians were subdued by Sunnis and converted to Islam.



Keep basking in glory from 1500 years ago you arrogant Lizard eater. It is pure ignorance when you suffer from disease of the mind. I do not know how many ways you can get your *** kicked in the past decade alone and still talk shit. Just look around you. My statement stated clearly " Sunni extremist terrorist" It did not say all sunnis.

For your little brain, all of the glory attributed to Muslim dominated countries came from PERSIAN scientists and scholars and later on from NON-BEDOUIN countries and their indigenous populations. You first have to learn to read, write, and grow your own fruit before you talk shit.

The point of this thread is to shed light on the perpetual war instigated by outside forces. Your will see the drum beats of suffocating sanctions on Turkey soon. This was a trap and Erdodog fell right into.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Test7

@Parsipride Will you continue to use this hate language?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parsipride

Test7 said:


> @Parsipride Will you continue to use this hate language?



This is a serious event which will affect all the people of the region. I replied to hateful language at me "pig" .


----------



## Attila the Hun

Parsipride said:


> My statement stated clearly " Sunni extremist terrorist" It did not say all sunnis.


Sunnis need to see for what Iranians are dong to the region. People like you is whats causing all the problem.
And you will see Iran crushed into little pieces soon if you and your like keep this up.



Test7 said:


> @Parsipride Will you continue to use this hate language?


He isn't very subtle is he? He is basically calling out all terrorists thats against Iran interest as "Sunni terrorists"/ Sick person

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alpha

Parsipride said:


> Keep basking in glory from 1500 years ago you arrogant Lizard eater. It is pure ignorance when you suffer from disease of the mind. I do not know how ways you can get your *** kicked in the past decade alone and still talk shit. Just look around you. My statement stated clearly " Sunni extremist terrorist" It did not say all sunnis.
> 
> For your little brain, all of the glory attributed to Muslim dominated countries came from PERSIAN scientists and scholars and later on from NON-BEDOUIN countries and their indigenous populations. You first have to read, write, and grown your own fruit before you talk shit.
> 
> The point of this thread to shed light on the perpetual war instigated by outside forces. Your will see the drum beats of suffocating sanctions on Turkey soon. This was a trap and Erdodog fell right into.



Talking about the past decade while ignoring the centuries of humiliation by the hands of Arabs. Ok I get it.

Your pathetic problem is you think Islam cares about ethnicities. Persian Non Persian Arab Non Arab Turk Non Turk doesnt matter in Islam. You made these boundaries yourself and you are so blinded by your sectarian hypocrisy that you completely failed to see the atrocities committed by Assad and his allies.

Syria is not a country anymore. 6 million Syrians are displaced and half a million killed. I don't care if Turkey is securing her border or occupying Syria. Either way I am happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## damm1t

We erected for YPG/PKK. You are safe guys, no need to worry...

P.S.: Don't feed this troll. I am sure most of Iranian friends support us against these Israel puppets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11

i love this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

If you pass the microphone to the Turkish soldier:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183337007705141248They just said that: " The struggle is ours but Victory belongs to Allah "



The other battalion of the Kurdish Falcons also set out. They're in the border area to join the operation.
(I'm sorry for the music)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183394317508984834

Hamza Division Spokesperson:
As the Kurdish Falcons, we will end the persecution of the PKK in the east of the Euphrates against our Kurdish brothers. Syria belongs to all Syrians. We are the protector of our brothers there, not the pkk terrorist organization.


----------



## Test7

Attila the Hun said:


> Sunnis need to see for what Iranians are dong to the region. People like you is whats causing all the problem.
> And you will see Iran crushed into little pieces soon if you and your like keep this up.
> 
> 
> He isn't very subtle is he? He is basically calling out all terrorists thats against Iran interest as "Sunni terrorists"/ Sick person



He just sees what he wants to see. Turkey broke some plans. People do not accept this, That's why all the rage and dribble.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## litman

please stop this nonsense of sunni vs shia. whether we are sunnis or shias our enemies take us as muslims and their war is against islam. they have divided us and we are fighting among ourselves in the name of shia , sunni, country A and country B.



W.11 said:


> i love this forum


there is nothing to enjoy here. its a matter of shame that muslims from different sects are calling names to each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

As I said before, this Turkish-Kurdish conflict is nothing but a dream come true for Iran. And Syrian Kurds were never friendly to Iran. Excluding a bunch of leftists living in LA, Iranians generally are very happy about this turn of events because no matter the outcome, it will end in Iran's favor. All possible scenarios in this war are positive for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

litman said:


> please stop this nonsense of sunni vs shia.


Why not? It's reality, Shia and Sunni have hatred. Look at what the Shia extremist did to Syria. 
Should all just ignore whats been going on??

Turkey is now going to clean the mess up for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

QWECXZ said:


> As I said before, this Turkish-Kurdish conflict is nothing but a dream come true for Iran. And Syrian Kurds were never friendly to Iran. Excluding a bunch of leftists living in LA, Iranians generally are very happy about this turn of events because no matter the outcome, it will end in Iran's favor. All possible scenarios in this war are positive for Iran.




Obviously you are ignorant of your own culture. Kurds are of the Iranian family(Medes). You do not speak for most Iranians. Most of Iranians are sick and tired of wars in countries around us. Most Iranians do not wake up joyful at the sight of death and destruction of people and their countries. Most Iranians are not joyful seeing people whether Syrian, Arab, Kurd, Turk or whatever getting killed. Like I said, another war instigated by outside forces for their benefit and at the detriment of the local people.


----------



## litman

https://www.rt.com/news/470844-trump-powerful-sanctions-turkey/
i am afraid for turkey. turkey is one of the military power of the muslim world. france, germany have already imposed arms embargo. with economic sanctions it will become difficult for turkey to maintain a large military. zionists are already making their plans to destroy iran which is another military power in islamic world. they have already weakened iran through economic sanctions. arabs are already in their pockets. that leaves behind only pakistan which has been a target for past 2 decades thrugh 5th gen warfare. pak has successfully thwarted their attacks in past but now i think they are using idiot modi to engage pak militarily.
it seems plan is set to weaken or destroy all three military powers in islamic world and we muslims are idiots of the highest order. we are fighting among ourselves . shia vs sunni, iran vs arabs, iran vs turkey, arabs vs yemen. if IK gets iran and saudia closer it will be a great achievement but i think zionists wont like it and they will try to get rid of him and his government in pakistan.



Attila the Hun said:


> Why not? It's reality, Shia and Sunni have hatred. Look at what the Shia extremist did to Syria.
> Should all just ignore whats been going on??
> 
> Turkey is now going to clean the mess up for good.


brother Allah says in Quran. stick to his message and do not get divided into various groups. the egos and emotions of revenge are the greatest tools used by satan to take muslims away from the right path.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oublious

dBSPL said:


> If you pass the microphone to the Turkish soldier:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183337007705141248They just said that: " The struggle is ours but Victory belongs to Allah "
> 
> 
> 
> The other battalion of the Kurdish Falcons also set out. They're in the border area to join the operation.
> (I'm sorry for the music)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183394317508984834
> 
> Hamza Division Spokesperson:
> As the Kurdish Falcons, we will end the persecution of the PKK in the east of the Euphrates against our Kurdish brothers. Syria belongs to all Syrians. We are the protector of our brothers there, not the pkk terrorist organization.




I am using that for years as signature, I am happy to hear it from our soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Parsipride said:


> Obviously you are ignorant of your own culture. Kurds are of the Iranian family(Medes). You do not speak for most Iranians. Most of Iranians are sick and tired of wars in countries around us. Most Iranians do not wake up joyful at the sight of death and destruction of people and their countries. Most Iranians are not joyful seeing people whether Syrian, Arab, Kurd, Turk or whatever getting killed. Like I said, another war instigated by outside forces for their benefit and at the detriment of the local people.



I do speak for most Iranians. Syrian Kurds are not Iranian. Not even Iranic people, I would say. I don't consider Syrian Kurds as Iranian when they have never done a positive thing for Iran. Kurdish political groups have a long tradition of betraying their native countries in wars. And they want an independent state that is bigger than most countries in the region. Their ideal country is larger than 1 million square meters, which means that 4 countries in the region must enter eternal chaos for them to achieve their dream of independence. That won't happen. Period.

I hope Turkey beats the cra* out of them in Syria. And Syria is not one of our neighbors but war in Syria affects Turkey directly, a lot more than it affects Iran.

Meanwhile, whether Turkey defeats the Kurds or not, the outcome will be positive for Iran both in short term and long term. So, I support Turkey's decision 100%.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Attila the Hun

litman said:


> https://www.rt.com/news/470844-trump-powerful-sanctions-turkey/
> i am afraid for turkey. turkey is one of the military power of the muslim world. france, germany have already imposed arms embargo. with economic sanctions it will become difficult for turkey to maintain a large military. zionists are already making their plans to destroy iran which is another military power in islamic world. they have already weakened iran through economic sanctions. arabs are already in their pockets. that leaves behind only pakistan which has been a target for past 2 decades thrugh 5th gen warfare. pak has successfully thwarted their attacks in past but now i think they are using idiot modi to engage pak militarily.
> it seems plan is set to weaken or destroy all three military powers in islamic world and we muslims are idiots of the highest order. we are fighting among ourselves . shia vs sunni, iran vs arabs, iran vs turkey, arabs vs yemen. if IK gets iran and saudia closer it will be a great achievement but i think zionists wont like it and they will try to get rid of him and his government in pakistan.
> 
> 
> brother Allah says in Quran. stick to his message and do not get divided into various groups. the egos and emotions of revenge are the greatest tools used by satan to take muslims away from the right path.


Zionists support Kurds. We are going to crush the Kurdish terrorists for the betterment of the region. Not sure why anyone would be upset about this? 
Well, i do know, but, yeah, let's not get into that now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

dying in the name of a country, sect, race, tribe wont get any muslim into paradise. i dont know when we will open Quran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

QWECXZ said:


> I do speak for most Iranians. Syrian Kurds are not Iranian. Not even Iranic people, I would say. I don't consider Syrian Kurds as Iranian when they have never done a positive thing for Iran. Kurdish political groups have a long tradition of betraying their native countries in wars. And they want an independent state that is bigger than most countries in the region. Their ideal country is larger than 1 million square meters, which means that 4 countries in the region must enter eternal chaos for them to achieve their dream of independence. That won't happen. Period.
> 
> I hope Turkey beats the cra* out of them in Syria. And Syria is not one of our neighbors but war in Syria affects Turkey directly, a lot more than it affects Iran.
> 
> Meanwhile, whether Turkey defeats the Kurds or not, the outcome will be positive for Iran both in short term and long term. So, I support Turkey's decision 100%.




*"but war in Syria affects Turkey directly, a lot more than it affects Iran."*
Obviously you have not paid much attention in the last 8 years. I guess what goes on in Syria does not affect the policy makers in Tehran. That is why they propped up Assad, made sure he does not fall, and wiped out ISIS.

Further information: Origin of the Kurds



Roman dependency of Corduene (as of 31 BC)
Kurdish is a language of the Northwestern Iranian group which has likely separated from the other dialects of Central Iran during the early centuries AD (the Middle Iranian period). Kurdish has in turn emerged as a group within Northwest Iranian during the Medieval Period (roughly 10th to 16th centuries).[11]

The Kurdish people are believed to be of heterogeneous origins[16][Note 10] combining a number of earlier tribal or ethnic groups[Note 11] including Lullubi,[19] Guti,[19] Cyrtians,[20] Carduchi.[21][Note 12]

The present state of knowledge about Kurdish allows, at least roughly, drawing the approximate borders of the areas where the main ethnic core of the speakers of the contemporary Kurdish dialects was formed. The most argued hypothesis on the localisation of the ethnic territory of the Kurds remains D.N. Mackenzie's theory, proposed in the early 1960s.[23] Developing the ideas of P. Tedesco[24] and regarding the common phonetic isoglosses shared by Kurdish, Persian, and Baluchi, D.N. Mackenzie concluded that the speakers of these three languages form a unity within Northwestern Iranian. He has tried to reconstruct such a Persian-Kurdish-Baluchi linguistic unity presumably in the central parts of Iran. According to his theory, the Persians (or Proto-Persians) occupied the province of Fars in the southwest (proceeding from the fact that the Achaemenids spoke Persian), the Balochs (Proto-Balochs) inhabited the central areas of Western Iran, and the Kurds (Proto-Kurds), in the wording of G. Windfuhr (1975: 459), lived either in northwestern Luristan or in the province of Isfahan.[25]


----------



## QWECXZ

Parsipride said:


> "but war in Syria affects Turkey directly, a lot more than it affects Iran."
> Obviously you have not paid much attention in the last 8 years. I guess what goes on in Syria does not affect the policy makers in Tehran. That is why they propped up Assad, made sure he does not fall, and wiped out ISIS.
> 
> Further information: Origin of the Kurds
> 
> 
> 
> Roman dependency of Corduene (as of 31 BC)
> Kurdish is a language of the Northwestern Iranian group which has likely separated from the other dialects of Central Iran during the early centuries AD (the Middle Iranian period). Kurdish has in turn emerged as a group within Northwest Iranian during the Medieval Period (roughly 10th to 16th centuries).[11]
> 
> The Kurdish people are believed to be of heterogeneous origins[16][Note 10] combining a number of earlier tribal or ethnic groups[Note 11] including Lullubi,[19] Guti,[19] Cyrtians,[20] Carduchi.[21][Note 12]
> 
> The present state of knowledge about Kurdish allows, at least roughly, drawing the approximate borders of the areas where the main ethnic core of the speakers of the contemporary Kurdish dialects was formed. The most argued hypothesis on the localisation of the ethnic territory of the Kurds remains D.N. Mackenzie's theory, proposed in the early 1960s.[23] Developing the ideas of P. Tedesco[24] and regarding the common phonetic isoglosses shared by Kurdish, Persian, and Baluchi, D.N. Mackenzie concluded that the speakers of these three languages form a unity within Northwestern Iranian. He has tried to reconstruct such a Persian-Kurdish-Baluchi linguistic unity presumably in the central parts of Iran. According to his theory, the Persians (or Proto-Persians) occupied the province of Fars in the southwest (proceeding from the fact that the Achaemenids spoke Persian), the Balochs (Proto-Balochs) inhabited the central areas of Western Iran, and the Kurds (Proto-Kurds), in the wording of G. Windfuhr (1975: 459), lived either in northwestern Luristan or in the province of Isfahan.[25]



I said the Syrian war affects Turkey more than Iran because they're neighbors. Syria is not one of our neighbors. Yes, it affects Iran's regional security, but it affects Turkey's regional and internal security. You failed to see my point.

I know about all of the things you said, but at the end of the day, the thing that determines whether someone is Iranian or not is their loyalty to Iran. Syrian Kurds have been Israeli and US stooges for the last couple of years. They have been acting against Iran's interests in Syria. And nobody has undermined Syria's sovereignty more than them. All they want in the Syrian Civil War is the independence of Kurdistan. They don't care about what will happen to Syria or who will rule where as long as they have an independent state.

As I said, Kurdish political groups have a long history of betrayal. Iran helped Iraqi Kurds to fight the ISIS. As soon as they thought they could annex Kurdistan of Iraq, they went for it and insisted on holding a referendum, which didn't happen fortunately.

Whether Turkey wins this war or not, Iran's national security will be improved by this move.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alpha

litman said:


> dying in the name of a country, sect, race, tribe wont get any muslim into paradise. i dont know when we will open Quran.


Turkey is saving innocents by conducting this operation. There are millions of people displaced by Assadists and SDF aka YPG to change the demographics of Syria.

We can pray and hope for the safety of civilians in this operation and I am 100% sure Turkey will treat the prisoners better than ISIS, Assadists or YPG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wow

Parsipride said:


> More wars, more destruction, murder, rape, pillaging and suffering of the people of the region



coming form an Iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

QWECXZ said:


> I said the Syrian war affects Turkey more than Iran because they're neighbors. Syria is not one of our neighbors. Yes, it affects Iran's regional security, but it affects Turkey's regional and internal security. You failed to see my point.
> 
> I know about all of the things you said, but at the end of the day, the thing that determines whether someone is Iranian or not is their loyalty to Iran. Syrian Kurds have been Israeli and US stooges for the last couple of years. They have been acting against Iran's interests in Syria. And nobody has undermined Syria's sovereignty more than them. All they want in the Syrian Civil War is the independence of Kurdistan. They don't care about what will happen to Syria or who will rule where as long as they have an independent state.
> 
> As I said, Kurdish political groups have a long history of betrayal. Iran helped Iraqi Kurds to fight the ISIS. As soon as they thought they could annex Kurdistan of Iraq, they went for it and insisted on holding a referendum, which didn't happen fortunately.
> 
> Whether Turkey wins this war or not, Iran's national security will be improved by this move.


I agree with everything you wrote, OP is a retard insulting every country claiming to speak for "most Iranians" whilst living in the USA.

Iran's biggest FP objective is to remove outsiders from the region. Thus, the enablers of the presence of these outsiders are generally hostile to Iran. The Syrian Kurds are one of these enablers. The Syrian Kurds committed treason against their country to make an alliance with Israel and the US in hopes of getting independence. They are shameless mercenaries working against their own country. Now the US abandoned them (how unpredictable for the US to "pump and dump" an 'ally' in the region...!!) so they turn to the Syrian Government for help like whores after rejecting requests from the Government to return to Government control.

It is better for Iran to have Turkish forces in Syria than US/Israeli forces at invitation of the traitorous Syrian Kurds. With the US withdrawal this presents a great opportunity for the SAA to move East (into Manbij and to cross the Euphrates and reclaim the oil-rich eastern regions of Syria).

A northern Turkish buffer can be negotiated away eventually with Russian help and helps to permanently defeat 1) Kurdish traitorous plans to destroy Syrian territorial integrity, 2) Israel establishing a proxy ally in Syria and 3) US establishing a proxy ally in Syria to justify a permanent presence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ANMDT

Parsipride said:


> More wars, more destruction, murder, rape, pillaging and suffering of the people of the region
> 
> Another show of cowardliness by the Turks and their lap dogs aka Sunni terrorist extremists spreading the religion of peace and brotherly love( Javan mardanege). Another chapter in this long devastating war and slaughter of poor civilians and people of different belief, and ethnic background. At end, it will be humiliation and defeat for the Turks who are led by the idiot Erdodog.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183059251385831426
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183118511293509632
> *Senior female Kurdish political leader killed in ambush in Syria*
> *Middle East*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Wladimir van Wilgenburg |*
> *October 12-2019 02:11 PM*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The Future Syria Party's Secretary-General, Hevrin Khalaf. (Photo: Hawar News Agency)
> 
> Syria SDF Turkey Hevrin Khalaf
> ERBIL (Kurdistan 24) – The Future Syria Party’s Secretary-General, Hevrin Khalaf, was killed on Saturday when Turkish-backed groups tried to take control of a point on the international M4 road.
> 
> “With utmost grievance and sadness, the Syria Future Party mourns the martyrdom of engineer Havrin Khalaf, the General Secretary of Syria Future Party, while she was performing her patriotic and political duties,” the Future Party said in a statement.
> 
> Khalaf was reportedly killed when a Turkish-backed group ambushed her on the road to the city of Qamishlo.
> 
> “A group of Turkish mercenaries tried to control the M4 road and killed many people, and Hevrin was one of them,” one senior official told Kurdistan 24.
> 
> Nobahar Mustafa, the deputy of the co-head of the Future Party in Ain Issa, said the Kurdish politician was traveling from the Jazeera canton to Ain Issa and then to Raqqa before the mercenaries blocked the way at a checkpoint and killed all the people there.
> 
> “All the passengers they captured were martyred,” Mustafa told Kurdistan 24.
> 
> According to a statement released later in the afternoon by the Syrian Democratic Council (SDC), Khalaf was dragged out of the vehicle she was in and summarily executed on the spot.
> 
> “She was taken out of her car during a Turkish-backed attack and executed by Turkish backed mercenary factions on the International Road between Qamishlo and Manbij, where her driver who was also martyred,” it read.
> 
> “This is a clear evidence that the Turkish state is continuing its criminal policy towards unarmed civilians.”
> 
> During a press conference in the city of Qamishlo on Oct. 5, Khalaf stated that the Turkish attempts “to occupy this land in order to defend the Turkish people don’t adjust to reality,” reminding that Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) had liberated northeast Syria from terror groups.
> 
> “We – all the political forces – reject these threats, especially because they impede our campaign to create a solution for the Syrian crisis,” she stated.
> 
> “For this reason, the international community should support the people living on Syrian land to keep the security and not allow the Turkish forces to occupy Syrian land.”


So, based on what you imply an unarmed terrorist simply becomes a political person? It wasnt such back in ISIS times, all terrorists were killed whether they are armed or not.
For turkey, either YPG/PYD/PKK terrorists,are simply terrorists they are armed or not, they dont become stripped of terrorist title just by dropping their arms to ground unless they are arrrested.


----------



## Clutch

Parsipride said:


> Sunni extremist terrorist" .



Promoting shia extremism here will not get you any listeners here... 

May get you banned...


----------



## MMM-E

South Azerbaijan and 40 million TURKS in Iran


----------



## 500

So far all areas captured are Arab areas.

Kurds are negotiating handover of their areas to Assad. If it happens it will worsen situation for Turkey, because Kurds under Assad aka Putin aka Khamenei are much more dangerous than under US.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

MMM-E said:


> South Azerbaijan and 40 million TURKS in Iran


Why are you trolling against an entire country just because of one moronic troll who lives in USA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damm1t

Parsipride said:


> Kurds are of the Iranian family(Medes).



Oh wait! Give a land for them then all problems are solved! Iran is a big country man. They are your family!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good work Turkey !!! Keep moving forward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

MMM-E said:


> South Azerbaijan and 40 million TURKS in Iran


Math as done by Turkish trolls: 0.16*83 = 40.



Battle of Waterloo said:


> I agree with everything you wrote, OP is a retard insulting every country claiming to speak for "most Iranians" whilst living in the USA.
> 
> Iran's biggest FP objective is to remove outsiders from the region. Thus, the enablers of the presence of these outsiders are generally hostile to Iran. The Syrian Kurds are one of these enablers. The Syrian Kurds committed treason against their country to make an alliance with Israel and the US in hopes of getting independence. They are shameless mercenaries working against their own country. Now the US abandoned them (how unpredictable for the US to "pump and dump" an 'ally' in the region...!!) so they turn to the Syrian Government for help like whores after rejecting requests from the Government to return to Government control.
> 
> It is better for Iran to have Turkish forces in Syria than US/Israeli forces at invitation of the traitorous Syrian Kurds. With the US withdrawal this presents a great opportunity for the SAA to move East (into Manbij and to cross the Euphrates and reclaim the oil-rich eastern regions of Syria).
> 
> A northern Turkish buffer can be negotiated away eventually with Russian help and helps to permanently defeat 1) Kurdish traitorous plans to destroy Syrian territorial integrity, 2) Israel establishing a proxy ally in Syria and 3) US establishing a proxy ally in Syria to justify a permanent presence.



Exactly. The OP seems more worried about Kurdish fighters than Iran's national and regional interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

500 said:


> So far all areas captured are Arab areas.
> 
> Kurds are negotiating handover of their areas to Assad. If it happens it will worsen situation for Turkey, because Kurds under Assad aka Putin aka Khamenei are much more dangerous than under US.




They will not, they will lose more if they handover to assad. They will contineu to cry, but they will never hand over to assad. They managed to take over 1/3 of the country, so tell me what gaing they will when they handover?


----------



## MMM-E

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Why are you trolling against an entire country just because of one moronic troll who lives in USA?



Iranian and Israeli leaders are also crying

*Iran warns against possible Turkish military operation in northern Syria *
*https://www.tehrantimes.com/news/44...ssible-Turkish-military-operation-in-northern*

*Israel rips Turkish invasion of Syria*
*http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/269989*


Cry more cry
No more tolerance to your ugly smelly criminal murderer PKK/YPG Terrorists




QWECXZ said:


> Math as done by Turkish trolls: 0.16*83 = 40.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

MMM-E said:


> Iranian and Israeli leaders are also crying


Is it a good idea for Turkey to make enemies of Saudi, Iran, Israel, Russia and the US?

Last time Turkey came under even threat of sanctions from the US they quickly caved and sent Brunson to USA after watermelon seller Erdodog swore he would never give in to US pressure to return criminal Brunson to the US. That was pragmatic, but pragmatism is the first victim of arrogance, so calm down...

Iran wants to preserve Syrian territorial integrity hence officially opposes Turkey's invasion of Syria and violation of Syria's territorial integrity. Israel is worried that their proxy ally in the Syrian Kurds will be defeated and they will lose an ally. Very different.


----------



## QWECXZ

MMM-E said:


>


Math as done by a retarded Turkish troll: 70,000 = 0.16*83,000,000 = 40,000,000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## damm1t

500 said:


> So far all areas captured are Arab areas.
> 
> Kurds are negotiating handover of their areas to Assad. If it happens it will worsen situation for Turkey, because Kurds under Assad aka Putin aka Khamenei are much more dangerous than under US.



Negotiation? PYD is about to be slaughtered, if regime gives land to PYD after US troops are already withdrawn, means Assad is the most stupid human being ever. When the US backed PYD, they showed middle finger to the regime. They are being considered as traitors therefore Assad will never ever trust them. Shortly that won't happen.

https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/n...talks-with-traitor-kurds-amid-turkish-assault


----------



## mike2000 is back

To be honest, Syria is not even a state per se anymore. Every power can basically intervene in the country as long as they think it's necessary for their interests. So I don't think Turkey's invasion should be viewed any differently from that of Russia,US , Iran, Hezbollah, and many other Shi'a militias groups from Syria,Iraq, Yemen, Lebanon, Afghanistan, Pakistan etc etc.
So why pick only on Turkey ?


----------



## MMM-E

QWECXZ said:


> Math as done by a retarded Turkish troll: 70,000 = 0.16*83,000,000 = 40,000,000



Sıra bir gün Iranada gelecek .. another 900 years Turkish rule over Iran


----------



## mike2000 is back

MMM-E said:


> Iran support Turkey or stfu and get out of Syria with your proxies terrorist groups


Lol Good one.


----------



## QWECXZ

MMM-E said:


> Sıra bir gün Iranada gelecek .. another 900 years Turkish rule over Iran



Turks are Mongoloid bastards that Iranians rejected them because they weren't Iranian anymore. That's why they're butt-hurt so much. I have never seen a nation so much proud of being raped by East Asians.

Even the name Turkey is a joke. Turkistan refers to Central Asia in all historical texts. The truth is that Anatolian people got raped and surrendered to Mongol invaders of Asia and since then, because they were never an important country in the region, decided to call themselves Turks to steal the glory of Central Asians but in reality, they were a nation of Anatolian people that subdued to Mongols.

And you Torke Khar, the game has just started. You will bleed in Syria, but at the end of the day, you will be forced to leave Syria to Iran. The only thing that will happen during this time is that you will defeat Kurds for Iran. In other words, you will do our dirty work in Syria and once we're done with you, we will kick you out the same way that the US did our dirty work in Iraq but at the end, got their asses handed to them.

And 38% of Turkey are Kurds. By the donkey math (i.e. Turkish math), 90% of Turkey are Kurds. So, wait for a lot of pain soon when you have done what we have fooled you to do in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Iran wants to preserve Syrian territorial integrity hence officially opposes Turkey's invasion of Syria and violation of Syria's territorial integrity. Israel is worried that their proxy ally in the Syrian Kurds will be defeated and they will lose an ally. Very different.



after invasion of Iraq by 1991 the US and the UK created terror corridor in N.Iraq
and PKK Terrorists always attacked Turkey from Pkk Terror camps in N.Iraq since 1991

Turkey lost hundreds of billions of dollars and more than 40.000 people to fight Pkk terrorism in the last 30 years


today same senario in N.Syria
the US , the UK , France , Israel wants to create terror state called Kurdistan in N.Syria to destroy Syria's territorial integrity


Kurdish Population is about 5% in Syria ..... but the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab cities including Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,etc (30% of Syrian territory ) under the mask of fighting ISIS

and PKK/YPG Terrorists killed thousands of Arabs-Turkmens and forced hundreds of thousands of Arabs-Turkmens to move to Turkey from their lands in N.Syria




the US supplied the YPG/PKK terrorists with over 30,000 trucks of weapons to fight with Turkey
PKK/YPG Terrorists attacked Turkish cities more than 700 times from N.Syria since 2016
and many Turkish citizens dead

even in the last 4 days 18 civilians including 1 baby , 11-12 and 15 years old girls have been killed and 270 others injured in rocket and mortar attacks launched by PKK/YPG terrorists from northern Syria to Turkey's southeastern Şanlıurfa and Mardin provinces


*this time We will not allow the US , the UK , France , Israel backed PKK/YPG terrorists in N.Syria to attack on Turkey for another 30 years to lose hundreds of billions of dollars and tens of thousands of innocent people including women, children and infants
*

Now the Turkish Armed Forces has started kicking PKK/YPG Terrorists out of Arab cities to protect Syria's territorial integrity
*
TURKEY has right to be in Syria to fight terrorism ( UN article 51 self defense )*

Iran support Turkey to protect Syria's territorial integrity or stfu and get out of Syria with your proxies terrorist groups

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Bac Ho said:


> Leader of world no1 serial ethnic cleansers, explains why Turks should do ethnic cleansing yet one more time.
> 
> *********
> 
> Erdogan Lashes Out: Saudis & Egypt's Sisi Are "Murderers" - Claims Assad Killed 1 Million People
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/political...i-are-murderers-claims-assad-killed-1m-people


We will remove all TERRORIST inside Syria that wish to harm the GREAT TURKEY!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parsipride

MMM-E said:


> South Azerbaijan and 40 million TURKS in Iran



Not impressed!
Small group of pan-Turkish clowns paid for by Erdodog to make a political statement at an sporting event hardly represent Azari population of Iran.

I have bad news for you. The joining of Easten Azerbaijan to motherland Iran is inevitable. 

I guess you are implying why Iranian talking about Turkish harboring and unleashing is Jihadi terrorists against Syrian Kurds. 

What will happen is that the Kurds will roll back and kill Arabs and the cycle of hatred will continue . Turkey will gain nothing . They will be forced to roll back 
This is just the beginning of Erdog not obeying his masters in the grand plan


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

mike2000 is back said:


> To be honest, Syria is not even a state per se anymore. Every power can basically intervene in the country as long as they think it's necessary for their interests. So I don't think Turkey's invasion should be viewed any differently from that of Russia,US , Iran, Hezbollah, and many other Shi'a militias groups from Syria,Iraq, Yemen, Lebanon, Afghanistan, Pakistan etc etc.
> So why pick only on Turkey ?


Clearly you have no grasp of international law. Russia and Iran are in Syria legally at the invitation of the Syrian Government. The US and Turkey are not. 

Speaking of international law, you should focus on telling the UK to stop aiding war crimes in Yemen by supplying the Saudis with lethal weapons to massacre Yemenis. Even the UK's own legal advisers advised the UK to end their complicity in Saudi war crimes and that the UK was violating international law in failing to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Parsipride said:


> Not impressed!
> Small group of pan-Turkish clowns paid for by Erdodog to make a political statement at an sporting event hardly represent Azari population of Iran.
> 
> I have bad news for you. The joining of Easten Azerbaijan to motherland Iran is inevitable.
> 
> I guess you are implying why Iranian talking about Turkish harboring and unleashing is Jihadi terrorists against Syrian Kurds.
> 
> What will happen is that the Kurds will roll back and kill Arabs and the cycle of hatred will continue . Turkey will gain nothing . They will be forced to roll back
> This is just the beginning of Erdog not obeying his masters in the grand plan




Pathetic loser Persian stop crying and pray for your master British who destroyed Turkic Dynasty in Iran by 1925

Iran was ruled by the Turks for over 900 years until 1925


btw FSA kicked ASSAD Regime+Iran but RUHANI called helping from PUTIN in 2015 to save pathetic ASSAD
Regime+Iran

without Russian military helping you Persians are loser clowns



Battle of Waterloo said:


> Clearly you have no grasp of international law. Russia and Iran are in Syria legally at the invitation of the Syrian Government. The US and Turkey are not.



Learn about politics

*TURKEY has right to be in Syria to fight terrorism ( UN article 51 self defense )*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Attila the Hun

QWECXZ said:


> Turks are Mongoloid bastards that Iranians rejected them because they weren't Iranian anymore. That's why they're butt-hurt so much. I have never seen a nation so much proud of being raped by East Asians.
> 
> Even the name Turkey is a joke. Turkistan refers to Central Asia in all historical texts. The truth is that Anatolian people got raped and surrendered to Mongol invaders of Asia and since then, because they were never an important country in the region, decided to call themselves Turks to steal the glory of Central Asians but in reality, they were a nation of Anatolian people that subdued to Mongols.
> 
> And you Torke Khar, the game has just started. You will bleed in Syria, but at the end of the day, you will be forced to leave Syria to Iran. The only thing that will happen during this time is that you will defeat Kurds for Iran. In other words, you will do our dirty work in Syria and once we're done with you, we will kick you out the same way that the US did our dirty work in Iraq but at the end, got their asses handed to them.
> 
> And 38% of Turkey are Kurds. By the donkey math (i.e. Turkish math), 90% of Turkey are Kurds. So, wait for a lot of pain soon when you have done what we have fooled you to do in Syria.


You call us Mongols. But you most likely look like a Mongol, as do the rest of your PERSIANS. 
Racially you people are dark, and you have your countrymen and women wishing to be white. 
But go ahead call me a Mongol even though I look nothing like one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

MMM-E said:


> Pathetic loser Persian stop crying and pray for your master British who destroyed Turkic Dynasty in Iran by 1925
> 
> Iran was ruled by the Turks for over 900 years until 1925
> 
> 
> btw FSA kicked ASSAD Regime+Iran but RUHANI called helping from PUTIN in 2015 to save pathetic ASSAD
> Regime+Iran
> 
> without Russian military helping you Persians are loser clowns



Anatolians were an Iranic group that were raped by East Asians. You speak the language of your invaders. Shame. And your country is named after the people who raped you. Shame. 

But no matter how hard you try, Turkey can never steal the glory of Mongols who invaded you and forced you to submit to them.

It is because of Iran's support that your president survived the coup. If Iran stops supporting you, you will return to the US stooges you were before Erdogan, begging Europeans to let you join the EU to be their slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Attila the Hun

QWECXZ said:


> Anatolians were an Iranic group that were raped by East Asians. You speak the language of your invaders. Shame. And your country is named after the people who raped you. Shame.
> 
> But no matter how hard you try, Turkey can never steal the glory of Mongols who invaded you and forced you to submit to them.
> 
> It is because of Iran's support that your president survived the coup. If Iran stops supporting you, you will return to the US stooges you were before Erdogan, begging Europeans to let you join the EU to be their slaves.


Iranians look like Indians and Mongolians. How on earth can you call my beautiful Anatolian race as Iranic??
You are raped Arabs my friend, but it's fine. You have amazing great scientists and superpower haha.


----------



## QWECXZ

Attila the Hun said:


> You call us Mongols. But you most likely look like a Mongol, as do the rest of your PERSIANS.
> Racially you people are dark, and you have your countrymen and women wishing to be white.
> But go ahead call me a Mongol even though I look nothing like one.



Your language is an Altaic language. You know what languages are Altaic? Mongolic languages, Korean, Japanese, etc.

Iran is more than twice larger than Turkey and we have all kinds of people in Iran. Northern regions of Iran are light-skinned, most of them are way lighter than Turkish people. And 38% of Turkey are Kurdish according to official statistics. You tell the most racist jokes about them which is funny because you're literally making fun of more than one-third of your rootless joke of a nation.

Unlike Turks, who don't have a history and want to pretend that they're connected to Central Asians to have some fake pride, Iranians do not have a problem with our ethnic diversity and we respect all Iranians regardless of their skin colors. And we do not want others to think we're European while Europeans laugh in your face for even the thought of that and they have milked you for decades just for that.



Attila the Hun said:


> Iranians look like Indians and Mongolians. How on earth can you call my beautiful Anatolian race as Iranic??
> You are raped Arabs my friend, but it's fine. You have amazing great scientists and superpower haha.



Funny, because you have been raped by Arabs, Iranians, Greeks and Mongols. Truth hurts. Your fellow donkey Mongols shouldn't have trolled so much to get a response like this.

And most Turks are dark-skinned as ****. If you think producing a bunch of wannabe European TV shows change that, good luck with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

QWECXZ said:


> But no matter how hard you try, Turkey can never steal the glory of Mongols who invaded you and forced you to submit to them.



TURKS and Mongols raped Iran for over 900 years .... you pathetic slave

in 2010 only ERDOGAN's Turkey and Brazil supported Iran in the world for nuclear program against the US and Israel .... you ungrateful clowns

the US and Israel destroyed the government in Brazil and they found a puppet leader in Brazil
the US and Israel many times tried destroying ERDOGAN but they failed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

QWECXZ said:


> Northern regions of Iran are light-skinned, most of them are way lighter than Turkish people


Please prove it. I really do not believe it to be true. But I hope you are right. because the ones I come across are looking like Indians. maybe I just met the southern ones. LOL



QWECXZ said:


> And most Turks are dark-skinned as ****. If you think producing a bunch of wannabe European TV shows change that, good luck with that.


Kurds and Iranics are the ones that make Europe think w're gypsy looking. They are not Turks though. 
I know what I look like. My mother is dark though, but my father is pale with European eyes. i mean, I dont want to insult. but you guys are being racist to Mongoloids. But look at you people, it's all so mixed up.


----------



## QWECXZ

MMM-E said:


> TURKS and Mongols raped Iran for over 900 years .... you pathetic slave
> 
> in 2010 only ERDOGAN's Turkey and Brazil supported Iran in the world for nuclear program against the US and Israel .... you ungrateful clowns
> 
> the US and Israel destroyed the government in Brazil and they found a puppet leared in Brazil
> the US and Israel many times tried destroying ERDOGAN but they failed


Turks? LOL. Why do you keep saying Turks and Mongols? Mongols invaded Asia. They raped you and forced you to act like them because you had no culture, no history and no significance to stay independent.

Unlike you, Iran survived both the Arab and Mongol invasions because we had culture and influence. You're just a fart in the air with nothing of your own who wants to steal the name Turk from Central Asians and Mongols.

And no matter how much you say that joke, the truth remains that Anatolia has always been an extension of Greater Iran and you will join the motherland soon. 

If it weren't for Iran, a military coup had already ousted Erdogan. Erdogan cried like a baby and asked Iran for help and even spent all the time during the coup in Iran. It was Iran that saved his ***. Otherwise, you were back to US stooges again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

MMM-E said:


> TURKS and Mongols raped Iran for over 900 years .... you pathetic slave
> 
> in 2010 only ERDOGAN's Turkey and Brazil supported Iran in the world for nuclear program against the US and Israel .... you ungrateful clowns
> 
> the US and Israel destroyed the government in Brazil and they found a puppet leader in Brazil
> the US and Israel many times tried destroying ERDOGAN but they failed


Brother, stop trolling, there's not 40-million Turks in Iran. I doubt it's even 10 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Attila the Hun said:


> Please prove it. I really do not believe it to be true. But I hope you are right. because the ones I come across are looking like Indians. maybe I just met the southern ones. LOL


Is that avatar you? If yes, have you ever tried to sell your non-European features to Europeans as European? ) Seriously? Didn't they laugh in your face right away?




> Kurds and Iranics are the ones that make Europe think w're gypsy looking. They are not Turks though.
> I know what I look like. My mother is dark though, but my father is pale with European eyes. i mean, I dont want to insult. but you guys are being racist to Mongoloids. But look at you people, it's all so mixed up.



Go tell people on stormfront that Turks look European and you will see what they will say. Please create a thread on stormfront and claim that Turks are white people and then post it here. I'd love to see how they will react to it. LOL

And here's a challenge for you: take a piece of paper right now and write KXLC5QOE8 on it. Then hold it next to your face and take a picture. I will do the same. We will decide who looks what.

It's funny that you guys hate Greece but now you're proud of having Greek genes! LOL

P.S. By the way, in case you don't know, the reason that this started was because one of your fellow Turks started trolling Iranians and threatened us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

QWECXZ said:


> Is that avatar you? If yes, have you ever tried to sell your Mongol looking face to Europeans and European? ) Seriously? Didn't they laugh in your face right away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell people on stormfront that Turks look European and you will see what they will say. Please create a thread on stormfront and claim that Turks are white people and then post it here. I'd love to see how they will react to it. LOL
> 
> It's funny that you guys hate Greece but now you're proud of having Greek genes! LOL



That is a picture of me. I can show more if you want??If it makes you happy we can compare if the Northern Iranians. 
I live in UK too. And i have typical Southern European features. 
Now, call me a Mongol please.


----------



## QWECXZ

Attila the Hun said:


> That is a picture of me. I can show more if you want??If it makes you happy we can compare if the Northern Iranians.



Sure. Let's do it. So, do you accept the challenge?



> And here's a challenge for you: take a piece of paper right now and write KXLC5QOE8 on it. Then hold it next to your face and take a picture. I will do the same. We will decide who looks what.


----------



## MMM-E

QWECXZ said:


> Turks? LOL. Why do you keep saying Turks and Mongols? Mongols invaded Asia



Learn history ignorant loser

Turks and Mongols are COUSIN
and most of Army of Chengis Khan were Turkic soldiers

I am saying again Iran was ruled by the Turks for over 900 years until 1925
go and cry with your loser ugly smelly persian-kurdish-armenian Pkk/Ypg terrorists

TOPIC IS OVER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

QWECXZ said:


> Sure. Let's do it. So, do you accept the challenge?


Sure, I can do that haha. give me a moment.


----------



## TheImmortal

Not sure why people are getting upset that Turkey is establishing a 35KM buffer zone inside Syria.

Who cares. It helps Iran in the fact that once again weakens the Kurds who do nothing but grovel to US/Israel. It helps Syria in the sense it weakens the Kurd in future negotiations and already we see Kurds contacting Syrian government for reconciliation.

For those fake Iranians crying over this “invasion” please see this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183309492823441408
Let our Turkish brothers do as they please. In the end it helps us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

MMM-E said:


> Learn history ignorant loser
> 
> Turks and Mongols are COUSIN
> and most of Army of Chengis Khan were Turkic soldiers
> 
> I am saying Iran was ruled by the Turks for over 900 years until 1925
> go and cry with your loser persian-kurdish-armenian Pkk/Ypg terrorists
> 
> TOPIC IS OVER



LOL. No, you are not cousins. You are just a bunch of losers raped by Mongols who were forced to change their language and culture and now you're trying so hard to save face by associating yourselves with East Asians. LOL You're just rejects from Greater Iran that lost your culture during the Mongol invasion of Asia. That's all that you are.


----------



## Attila the Hun

QWECXZ said:


> LOL. No, you are not cousins. You are just a bunch of losers raped by Mongols who were forced to change their language and culture and now you're trying so hard to save face by associating yourselves with East Asians. LOL You're just rejects from Greater Iran that lost your culture during the Mongol invasion of Asia. That's all that you are.









This is me, now show me you...


----------



## QWECXZ

Attila the Hun said:


> View attachment 583769
> 
> 
> This is me, now show me you...


See? Point proven.   You forgot to add the challenge code in the photo by the way.  xD

Anyway, now that you're being all cool and fun about it, you have to know that the reason that the thread was derailed in the first place was because one of you fellow Turks decided to troll Iranians by threatening our national security, which was totally uncalled for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Parsipride said:


> More wars, more destruction, murder, rape, pillaging and suffering of the people of the region
> 
> Another show of cowardliness by the Turks and their lap dogs aka Sunni terrorist extremists spreading the religion of peace and brotherly love( Javan mardanege). Another chapter in this long devastating war and slaughter of poor civilians and people of different belief, and ethnic background. At end, it will be humiliation and defeat for the Turks who are led by the idiot Erdodog.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183059251385831426
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183118511293509632
> *Senior female Kurdish political leader killed in ambush in Syria*
> *Middle East*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Wladimir van Wilgenburg |*
> *October 12-2019 02:11 PM*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The Future Syria Party's Secretary-General, Hevrin Khalaf. (Photo: Hawar News Agency)
> 
> Syria SDF Turkey Hevrin Khalaf
> ERBIL (Kurdistan 24) – The Future Syria Party’s Secretary-General, Hevrin Khalaf, was killed on Saturday when Turkish-backed groups tried to take control of a point on the international M4 road.
> 
> “With utmost grievance and sadness, the Syria Future Party mourns the martyrdom of engineer Havrin Khalaf, the General Secretary of Syria Future Party, while she was performing her patriotic and political duties,” the Future Party said in a statement.
> 
> Khalaf was reportedly killed when a Turkish-backed group ambushed her on the road to the city of Qamishlo.
> 
> “A group of Turkish mercenaries tried to control the M4 road and killed many people, and Hevrin was one of them,” one senior official told Kurdistan 24.
> 
> Nobahar Mustafa, the deputy of the co-head of the Future Party in Ain Issa, said the Kurdish politician was traveling from the Jazeera canton to Ain Issa and then to Raqqa before the mercenaries blocked the way at a checkpoint and killed all the people there.
> 
> “All the passengers they captured were martyred,” Mustafa told Kurdistan 24.
> 
> According to a statement released later in the afternoon by the Syrian Democratic Council (SDC), Khalaf was dragged out of the vehicle she was in and summarily executed on the spot.
> 
> “She was taken out of her car during a Turkish-backed attack and executed by Turkish backed mercenary factions on the International Road between Qamishlo and Manbij, where her driver who was also martyred,” it read.
> 
> “This is a clear evidence that the Turkish state is continuing its criminal policy towards unarmed civilians.”
> 
> During a press conference in the city of Qamishlo on Oct. 5, Khalaf stated that the Turkish attempts “to occupy this land in order to defend the Turkish people don’t adjust to reality,” reminding that Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) had liberated northeast Syria from terror groups.
> 
> “We – all the political forces – reject these threats, especially because they impede our campaign to create a solution for the Syrian crisis,” she stated.
> 
> “For this reason, the international community should support the people living on Syrian land to keep the security and not allow the Turkish forces to occupy Syrian land.”


*Syrian liberation not invasion



QWECXZ said:


> See? Point proven.   You forgot to add the challenge code in the photo by the way.  xD
> 
> Anyway, now that you're being all cool and fun about it, you have to know that the reason that the thread was derailed in the first place was because one of you fellow Turks decided to troll Iranians by threatening our national security, which was totally uncalled for.


Reported for racism

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Attila the Hun

QWECXZ said:


> See? Point proven.   You forgot to add the challenge code in the photo by the way.  xD


Lmao. I am not writing shit on a paper pal. But, maybe another time.


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## QWECXZ

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Reported for racism



Can't care less. It was MMM-E that started this whole thing and I reported him to the mods. Nobody took care of his trolling and I had to deal with it on my own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

QWECXZ said:


> See? Point proven.   You forgot to add the challenge code in the photo by the way.  xD
> 
> Anyway, now that you're being all cool and fun about it, you have to know that the reason that the thread was derailed in the first place was because one of you fellow Turks decided to troll Iranians by threatening our national security, which was totally uncalled for.


He is a troll. and I saw. I was just having fun. this is all fun for me, when I'm bored.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Is it a good idea for Turkey to make enemies of Saudi, Iran, Israel, Russia and the US?
> 
> Last time Turkey came under even threat of sanctions from the US they quickly caved and sent Brunson to USA after watermelon seller Erdodog swore he would never give in to US pressure to return criminal Brunson to the US. That was pragmatic, but pragmatism is the first victim of arrogance, so calm down...
> 
> Iran wants to preserve Syrian territorial integrity hence officially opposes Turkey's invasion of Syria and violation of Syria's territorial integrity. Israel is worried that their proxy ally in the Syrian Kurds will be defeated and they will lose an ally. Very different.


An English lad shouldn't be talking about territorial integrity. Sit your arse down, boi


----------



## Parsipride

MMM-E said:


> Pathetic loser Persian stop crying and pray for your master British who destroyed Turkic Dynasty in Iran by 1925
> 
> Iran was ruled by the Turks for over 900 years until 1925
> 
> 
> btw FSA kicked ASSAD Regime+Iran but RUHANI called helping from PUTIN in 2015 to save pathetic ASSAD
> Regime+Iran
> 
> without Russian military helping you Persians are loser clowns
> 
> 
> 
> Learn about politics
> 
> *TURKEY has right to be in Syria to fight terrorism ( UN article 51 self defense )*



Pathetic Loser Turke Khar who is a second class citizen cabby driver in Germany. Go and run your kabob shop. You soon will not be kissing ***, you will be licking ***.

Tell me , why can't the Russian get us loser Persians to leave Syria? Why can't the Americans get the loser Persians to leave Iraq, Lebanon?

The only loser here is you. Turkey is not a player in Syria. After initially supporting the US/UK/Israel, you switched sides one you saw who has the winning hand in the hopes of getting some benefit and you got a big fat zero. 

Enlighten me, what does Turkey control in Syria? Nothing. All the Turkish backed groups were eliminated one after another. You are nothing without NATO. NATO is not going to back Turkey.

As for the Seljuks, they are not your friends or your allies. They never have been. If you want to look at it in a religious context, they are all Shia. We do not have a problem with each other, we marry each other and get along just fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Attila the Hun said:


> He is a troll. and I saw. I was just having fun. this is all fun for me, when I'm bored.


I know. I'm trolling for fun too. Otherwise, I have many Turkish friends and as I said at the beginning of the thread, I strongly support Turkey's operation in Syria because I see it as a positive development for Iran and the region.

Cheers, man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## Pakhtoon yum

QWECXZ said:


> Can't care less. It was MMM-E that started this whole thing and I reported him to the mods. Nobody took care of his trolling and I had to deal with it on my own.


What he said is correct


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## Attila the Hun

QWECXZ said:


> I know. I'm trolling for fun too. Otherwise, I have many Turkish friends and as I said at the beginning of the thread, I strongly support Turkey's operation in Syria because I see it as a positive development for Iran and the region.
> 
> Cheers, man.


He also believes we're related to the Japanese and Koreans. He is one of the biggest trolls on the Turkish section.


----------



## 500

damm1t said:


> Negotiation? PYD is about to be slaughtered, if regime gives land to PYD after US troops are already withdrawn, means Assad is the most stupid human being ever. When the US backed PYD, they showed middle finger to the regime. They are being considered as traitors therefore Assad will never ever trust them. Shortly that won't happen.
> 
> https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/n...talks-with-traitor-kurds-amid-turkish-assault




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183440236174594048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183404807207444480


----------



## MMM-E

*WHATS GOING ON IN SYRIA ?*


the US , the UK , France , Israel wants to create terror state called Kurdistan in N.Syria to destroy Syria's territorial integrity

Kurdish Population is about 5% in Syria ..... but the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab cities including Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,etc (30% of Syrian territory ) under the mask of fighting ISIS

and PKK/YPG Terrorists killed thousands of Arabs-Turkmens and forced hundreds of thousands of Arabs-Turkmens to move to Turkey from their lands in N.Syria


the US supplied the YPG/PKK terrorists with over 30,000 trucks of weapons to fight with Turkey
PKK/YPG Terrorists attacked Turkish cities more than 700 times from N.Syria since 2016
and many Turkish citizens dead

even in the last 4 days 18 civilians including 1 baby , 11-12 and 15 years old girls have been killed and 270 others injured in rocket and mortar attacks launched by PKK/YPG terrorists from northern Syria to Turkey's southeastern Şanlıurfa and Mardin provinces


the Turkish Armed Forces has started kicking PKK/YPG Terrorists out of Arab cities to protect Syria's territorial integrity
*
TURKEY has right to be in Syria to fight terrorism ( UN article 51 self defense )*


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

MMM-E said:


> *TURKEY has right to be in Syria to fight terrorism ( UN article 51 self defense )*


It is you that has revealed yourself to be ignorant in the field of international law with this hilariously weak justification of Turkey's illegal invasion of Syria. 

Article 51 of the UN Charter only applies for inter-State conflict. Try again.


----------



## QWECXZ

Attila the Hun said:


> He also believes we're related to the Japanese and Koreans. He is one of the biggest trolls on the Turkish section.



Really? I didn't know that. I did notice that he was trolling too hard, but I didn't know trolling is all that he's here for.


----------



## gangsta_rap

srs question in thos communal fights (turk vs kurd etc) that they have in europe if they get charged with assault does that impact their chances of employment????


----------



## MMM-E

Attila the Hun said:


> He also believes we're related to the Japanese and Koreans. He is one of the biggest trolls on the Turkish section.



Kes sesini kodugumun cahil ezigi


----------



## cabatli_53

Turkey started moving towards Menbic !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183434428170801153

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## Attila the Hun

MMM-E said:


> Kes sesini kodugumun cahil ezigi


Sus lan


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Pakhtoon yum said:


> An English lad shouldn't be talking about territorial integrity. Sit your arse down, boi


Both of your countries (Pakistan and Canada) are British colonial subjects, so I advise you speak with respect to your masters.


----------



## Attila the Hun

QWECXZ said:


> Really? I didn't know that. I did notice that he was trolling too hard, but I didn't know trolling is all that he's here for.


He is a terrorist 100% bro. He even supports Erdogan I believe.



MMM-E said:


> Kes sesini kodugumun cahil ezigi


Please everyone report him.!!!!!


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

QWECXZ said:


> Really? I didn't know that. I did notice that he was trolling too hard, but I didn't know trolling is all that he's here for.


Turkish dynasties ruling over Persia is a fact nothing to do with trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Attila the Hun said:


> He is a terrorist 100% bro. He even supports Erdogan I believe.
> 
> 
> Please everyone report him.!!!!!



Well, I don't have a problem with Turkey, her president and Turkey's internal affairs do not concern me really.

I just wanted to troll him because he was trolling all the time and no one was stopping him. xD I reported one of his posts but none of the moderators bothered to take care of it. I think this thread has derailed so much that it's better to just close it. Specially because the main post of the topic has been worded poorly as well.


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Both of your countries (Pakistan and Canada) are British colonial subjects, so I advise you speak with respect to your masters.


Come again? Didn't I tell you to sit your arse down boi? Dont make me get rough with you like my ancestors did. Before thumbing your chest like a fool and displaying your false bravado. It should be beneficial for you to read your own history. Your nation got its ars handed to it in western Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Turkish dynasties ruling over Persia is a fact nothing to do with trolling.


There's not 40 million Turks in Iran, that's just trolling dude. I doubt it's even 3 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Come again? Didn't I tell you to sit your arse down boi? Dont make me get rough with you like my ancestors did.


you tell him nigga these crackas out here dont know who they be talkin with homie real talk


----------



## QWECXZ

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Turkish dynasties ruling over Persia is a fact nothing to do with trolling.


I ignored you once, but it seems that you want to drag me into another fight. Everything you need to know has already been written by me once. Read them over and over. Because that's all the response you will get from me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Battle of Waterloo said:


> It is you that has revealed yourself to be ignorant in the field of international law with this hilariously weak justification of Turkey's illegal invasion of Syria.
> 
> Article 51 of the UN Charter only applies for inter-State conflict. Try again.



You try ignorant LIAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

QWECXZ said:


> I ignored you once, but it seems that you want to drag me into another fight. Everything you need to know has already been written by me once. Read them over and over. Because that's all the response you will get from me.


You quoted me the second time, that doesnt count has "ignoring" someone. Also that whole paragraphs just shows how much of debating skills you possess.



GIANTsasquatch said:


> you tell him nigga these crackas out here dont know who they be talkin with homie real talk


Watch your mouth


----------



## QWECXZ

Attila the Hun said:


> There's not 40 million Turks in Iran, that's just trolling dude. I doubt it's even 3 million.


There are nearly 16 million Azeris in Iran and most of them are incredibly patriotic and fought very bravely for Iran during the Iraq-Iran war. Some 8 million people live in Eastern Azerbaijan Province, Western Azerbaijan Province, Qazvin Province, Arak Province and Hamedan Province. The rest live in other Iranian cities among other people peacefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

MMM-E said:


> TURKS and Mongols raped Iran for over 900 years .... you pathetic slave
> 
> in 2010 only ERDOGAN's Turkey and Brazil supported Iran in the world for nuclear program against the US and Israel .... you ungrateful clowns
> 
> the US and Israel destroyed the government in Brazil and they found a puppet leader in Brazil
> the US and Israel many times tried destroying ERDOGAN but they failed




If you want to get real technical, we fucked your mothers first. In reality, you are more Iranian than some hybrid race. Kinda of like breading a dog.

The maps show a span of 1100 years under Iranian yoke.










Can you read the part reads Anatolia Jack ***.

Now as for your Pan- Turkish dream

Roza Arambievna. "Genogeografiya tyurkoyazichnikh narodov Kavkaza: analiz izmenchivosti Y-khromosomy." Dissertation. Moscow, 2013.
125 Azerbaijani men from Azerbaijan and Daghestan were tested and compared with other peoples of the Caucasus. Azerbaijanis and Kumyks have similar genetic profiles in terms of what Y-DNA haplogroups they tend to have. They share the same 6 main Y-DNA haplogroups but possess them in different frequencies. Excerpts from the paper:

"[...] For Eastern Caucasus Turks - Azerbaijanis and Kumyks - the majority have the haplogroups J1-M267 and J2a-M172 that are also found among other indigenous peoples of the Eastern Caucasus. [...] Analysis of the various subhaplogroups of R1b-M343 indicates an Asiatic influence upon the gene pool of Azerbaijanis and Kumyks. [...]"
Levon Yepiskoposian, Shot Margarian, Laris Andonian, and Vahid Rashidvash. "The Location of Azaris on the Patrilineal Genetic Landscape of the Middle East (A Preliminary Report)." _Iran and the Caucasus_ 15:1-2 (2011): pages 73-78.
*The Azeris are more closely related to neighboring peoples than to Central Asians. They are mostly an Iranian people who adopted a Turkic language.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Attila the Hun said:


> There's not 40 million Turks in Iran, that's just trolling dude. I doubt it's even 3 million.


Arabs and perian have great amounts of ignorance and racism within them and you can see it, right here.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Watch your mouth



y u hatin man i thought we were homies man bros for life knwowhatimsayin im just tryin to help a brotha out it aint pretty in the hood tonight


----------



## QWECXZ

Parsipride said:


> If you want to get real technical, we fucked your mothers first. In reality, you are more Iranian than some conducted race.
> 
> The maps show a span of 1100 years under Iranian yoke.
> View attachment 583779
> 
> View attachment 583780
> 
> 
> Can you read the part reads Anatolia Jack ***.
> 
> Now as for Pan- Turkish dream
> Roza Arambievna. "Genogeografiya tyurkoyazichnikh narodov Kavkaza: analiz izmenchivosti Y-khromosomy." Dissertation. Moscow, 2013.
> 125 Azerbaijani men from Azerbaijan and Daghestan were tested and compared with other peoples of the Caucasus. Azerbaijanis and Kumyks have similar genetic profiles in terms of what Y-DNA haplogroups they tend to have. They share the same 6 main Y-DNA haplogroups but possess them in different frequencies. Excerpts from the paper:
> 
> "[...] For Eastern Caucasus Turks - Azerbaijanis and Kumyks - the majority have the haplogroups J1-M267 and J2a-M172 that are also found among other indigenous peoples of the Eastern Caucasus. [...] Analysis of the various subhaplogroups of R1b-M343 indicates an Asiatic influence upon the gene pool of Azerbaijanis and Kumyks. [...]"
> Levon Yepiskoposian, Shot Margarian, Laris Andonian, and Vahid Rashidvash. "The Location of Azaris on the Patrilineal Genetic Landscape of the Middle East (A Preliminary Report)." _Iran and the Caucasus_ 15:1-2 (2011): pages 73-78.
> *The Azeris are more closely related to neighboring peoples than to Central Asians. They are mostly an Iranian people who adopted a Turkic language.*



Man, leave him alone. He's a troll.


----------



## gangsta_rap



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

It’s going to be a race between Russian backed SAA and Turkey+ mercenaries. Their not going to clashe but whoever is going to control the area first will keep it. For the meantime that is, until the next deal. 

I have a feeling after this is all resolved, Idlib will be next. Turkey will eventually give up its mercenaries and a US withdrawal from the south Syria iraq border pocket.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Parsipride said:


> If you want to get real technical, we fucked your mothers first. In reality, you are more Iranian than some conducted race.
> 
> The maps show a span of 1100 years under Iranian yoke.
> View attachment 583779
> 
> View attachment 583780
> 
> 
> Can you read the part reads Anatolia Jack ***.
> 
> Now as for Pan- Turkish dream
> Roza Arambievna. "Genogeografiya tyurkoyazichnikh narodov Kavkaza: analiz izmenchivosti Y-khromosomy." Dissertation. Moscow, 2013.
> 125 Azerbaijani men from Azerbaijan and Daghestan were tested and compared with other peoples of the Caucasus. Azerbaijanis and Kumyks have similar genetic profiles in terms of what Y-DNA haplogroups they tend to have. They share the same 6 main Y-DNA haplogroups but possess them in different frequencies. Excerpts from the paper:
> 
> "[...] For Eastern Caucasus Turks - Azerbaijanis and Kumyks - the majority have the haplogroups J1-M267 and J2a-M172 that are also found among other indigenous peoples of the Eastern Caucasus. [...] Analysis of the various subhaplogroups of R1b-M343 indicates an Asiatic influence upon the gene pool of Azerbaijanis and Kumyks. [...]"
> Levon Yepiskoposian, Shot Margarian, Laris Andonian, and Vahid Rashidvash. "The Location of Azaris on the Patrilineal Genetic Landscape of the Middle East (A Preliminary Report)." _Iran and the Caucasus_ 15:1-2 (2011): pages 73-78.
> *The Azeris are more closely related to neighboring peoples than to Central Asians. They are mostly an Iranian people who adopted a Turkic language.*


That's the Persian empire not the population of Persians. Also Persian empires had turkic dynasties so does that mean that is the range of the Turkish population? Seriously these fallises are out of control and quiet frankly, hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

https://www.rt.com/news/470859-syria-army-turkey-agression/
if this is true then a disaster is going to happen . two muslim armies are going to kill each other. and the responsibility goes to turkish arrogance. they are falling pray to zionists plans. once again they have succeeded in making muslims fight against each other and destroy each other.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

GIANTsasquatch said:


> y u hatin man i thought we were homies man bros for life knwowhatimsayin im just tryin to help a brotha out it aint pretty in the hood tonight


Sure


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## Pakhtoon yum

litman said:


> https://www.rt.com/news/470859-syria-army-turkey-agression/
> if this is true then a disaster is going to happen . two muslim armies are going to kill each other. and the responsibility goes to turkish arrogance. they are falling pray to zionists plans. once again they have succeeded in making muslims fight against each other and destroy each other.


Remember those that stood by you during this Kashmir disaster. It's the Turks not the arabs


----------



## Attila the Hun

GIANTsasquatch said:


>


Are you black??


----------



## gangsta_rap

Attila the Hun said:


> Are you black??


das rite homie im down from the hood yo down from the streets gangsta man gotta keep it gangsta

makin deals makin dolla thats how i roll you dealin??


----------



## cabatli_53

PKK/YPG realised their end is imminent against Turkish Army so they are playing the final games with inviting Asad army to the place where Turkish Army is planning to enter at first waves. YPG will never make a bargain issue for the rest of territory they are controlling. What they are planning to do is to make Asad fight with Turkey to gain more time. Putin should order his dog to stay away from Turkey's road.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## litman

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Remember those that stood by you during this Kashmir disaster. It's the Turks not the arabs


sorry it doesnt give them license to kill innocent muslims. my friendship and enmity is for Allah's sake. it is not bound to borders, nationality, race , sect etc. this is what islam teaches.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Well done Turkey. Well done my brothers and sisters. Continue to do the necessary. With full conviction and belief. They are going to gang up and pretend they are outraged. They will have 1001 tricks up their sleeves. Don't lose focus. Get on with the extremely important job you started and may success be with you God willing.



cabatli_53 said:


> PKK/YPG realised their end is imminent against Turkish Army so they are playing the final games with inviting Asad army to the place where Turkish Army is planning to enter at first waves. YPG will never make a bargain issue for the rest of territory they are controlling. What they are planning to do is to make Asad fight with Turkey to gain more time. Putin should order his dog to stay away from Turkey's road.



They are testing and pushing the US and specifically Trump. Threatening to go to Russia LOL The Russians would suck these bastards dry and dispose them like a filthy tissue.

Finish them off and do it efficiently and swiftly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

litman said:


> sorry it doesnt give them license to kill innocent muslims. my friendship and enmity is for Allah's sake. it is not bound to borders, nationality, race , sect etc. this is what islam teaches.


And the arabs have thr right to ignore innocent Kashmiris dying? Same coin different sides, know where your interests lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183442858562375680

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Attila the Hun

litman said:


> sorry it doesnt give them license to kill innocent muslims. my friendship and enmity is for Allah's sake. it is not bound to borders, nationality, race , sect etc. this is what islam teaches.


Innocent Muslims? Show where these innocent Muslims being killed.


----------



## litman

Pakhtoon yum said:


> And the arabs have thr right to ignore innocent Kashmiris dying? Same coin different sides, know where your interests lie.


please open the Quran which is placed at the top shelf your book shelf wrapped in a piece of cloth. i am sure you have never pondered over it.



Attila the Hun said:


> Innocent Muslims? Show where these innocent Muslims being killed.


they will once syrian army fights against yours. if the news on RT is true.


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## litman

i used to think that its only us the pakistani muslims who dont know anything about Quran and the instructions of the Prophet Muhammad SAW but now i have realized that majority of the muslims have never opened Quran.


----------



## Malik Alpha

litman said:


> https://www.rt.com/news/470859-syria-army-turkey-agression/
> if this is true then a disaster is going to happen . two muslim armies are going to kill each other. and the responsibility goes to turkish arrogance. they are falling pray to zionists plans. once again they have succeeded in making muslims fight against each other and destroy each other.



These Alawite Kafirs need to be culled like pests. They have nothing to do with Islam you should watch the torture and killing videos of Syrian army against their own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Come again? Didn't I tell you to sit your arse down boi? Dont make me get rough with you like my ancestors did. Before thumbing your chest like a fool and displaying your false bravado. It should be beneficial for you to read your own history. Your nation got its ars handed to it in western Pakistan.


Lol.


----------



## MMM-E

Parsipride said:


> If you want to get real technical, we fucked your mothers first. In reality, you are more Iranian than some hybrid race. Kinda of like breading a dog.
> 
> The maps show a span of 1100 years under Iranian yoke.
> View attachment 583779
> 
> View attachment 583780
> 
> 
> Can you read the part reads Anatolia Jack ***.
> 
> Now as for your Pan- Turkish dream
> 
> Roza Arambievna. "Genogeografiya tyurkoyazichnikh narodov Kavkaza: analiz izmenchivosti Y-khromosomy." Dissertation. Moscow, 2013.
> 125 Azerbaijani men from Azerbaijan and Daghestan were tested and compared with other peoples of the Caucasus. Azerbaijanis and Kumyks have similar genetic profiles in terms of what Y-DNA haplogroups they tend to have. They share the same 6 main Y-DNA haplogroups but possess them in different frequencies. Excerpts from the paper:
> 
> "[...] For Eastern Caucasus Turks - Azerbaijanis and Kumyks - the majority have the haplogroups J1-M267 and J2a-M172 that are also found among other indigenous peoples of the Eastern Caucasus. [...] Analysis of the various subhaplogroups of R1b-M343 indicates an Asiatic influence upon the gene pool of Azerbaijanis and Kumyks. [...]"
> Levon Yepiskoposian, Shot Margarian, Laris Andonian, and Vahid Rashidvash. "The Location of Azaris on the Patrilineal Genetic Landscape of the Middle East (A Preliminary Report)." _Iran and the Caucasus_ 15:1-2 (2011): pages 73-78.
> *The Azeris are more closely related to neighboring peoples than to Central Asians. They are mostly an Iranian people who adopted a Turkic language.*




2500 years ago Turks were in Siberia , Mongolia and Central Asia
TURKS came and ruled India , Iran , Anatolia , Egypt , all Middle East , Caucasia , Ukraine and all Balkans , Hungary


Persians are nothing to do with Europeans ( haplogroup R ) ... persians-gypsies-kurds are same



TURKS are FATHER of Europeans , Russians ( haplogroup R ) and Native Americans ( haplogroup Q )

Haplogroup P-M45 ( proto TURKS )
Time of origin : 45.000 years ago
Place of origin : Central asia and Southeast_Asia
Descendants Haplogroup Q and R

Haplogroup R ( Russians,,French,,Germans,,British )
Time of origin : 26,800 years ago
Place of origin : Central Asia

watch you fcking loser ugly smelly persian-kurdish-armenian terrorists fck your kurdistan and persian
*Genetic history of P1-M45: Proto-Turkic ancestors of Europeans, Native Americans and Indians*
*



*


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## Rukarl

cabatli_53 said:


> PKK/YPG realised their end is imminent against Turkish Army so they are playing the final games with inviting Asad army to the place where Turkish Army is planning to enter at first waves. YPG will never make a bargain issue for the rest of territory they are controlling. What they are planning to do is to make Asad fight with Turkey to gain more time. Putin should order his dog to stay away from Turkey's road.


So what will happen ? SAA vs Turk clash ?


----------



## litman

Malik Abdullah said:


> These Alawite Kafirs need to be culled like pests. They have nothing to do with Islam you should watch the torture and killing videos of Syrian army against their own people.


when a muslim calls another muslim as kaffir then either one of them is kaffir for sure as per the hadith of the Prophet. so be careful. if they have just recited kalima and believe in Allah and Muhammad and you are calling them kaffir just because they are from different sect then dear as per this hadith you can decide what you are.


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## Attila the Hun

GIANTsasquatch said:


>


You are the best homie.


----------



## Mithridates

people please refrain from racist commenting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alpha

litman said:


> when a muslim calls another muslim as kaffir then either one of them is kaffir for sure as per the hadith of the Prophet. so be careful. if they have just recited kalima and believe in Allah and Muhammad and you are calling them kaffir just because they are from different sect then dear as per this hadith you can decide what you are.








Please watch this video.


----------



## litman

if syrian army fights against turkish and both the armies destroy each other then guess who will be real victor. zionists.
and funny thing is that both these armies will be calling each other as kaffir. muslims of today are the biggest idiots .
an idiot muslim once sais to Quaid e azam that he wont support you because you are a shia. jinnah replied you must vote for gandhi as he may be a muslim.


----------



## Mithridates

Attila the Hun said:


> You are the best homie.


it's not Turkish cavalry pal, it's Sassanian cataract.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

The mods have their hands full cleaning up this trollfest of a thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

Malik Abdullah said:


> Please watch this video.


sorry . anyone can make any type of video even about your religion trying to prove you as kaffir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Attila the Hun

Mithridates said:


> it's not Turkish cavalry pal, it's Sassanian cataract.


Its Mongolian!!


----------



## MMM-E

litman said:


> if syrian army fights against turkish and both the armies destroy each other then guess who will be real victor. zionists.



Syrian National Army is with Turkish Army against evangelist-zionist lapdogs pkk-ypg terrorists to liberate Arab lands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Rukarl said:


> So what will happen ? SAA vs Turk clash ?




You know Turkish perspective is simple. No problem for us If Assad wants. They had attempted to do same While We were preparing for Afrin and I think You remember the results !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969963816833384450

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183452619844542464

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parsipride

MMM-E said:


> 2500 years ago Turks were in Siberia , Mongolia and Central Asia
> TURKS came and ruled India , Iran , Anatolia , Egypt , all Middle East , Caucasia , Ukraine and all Balkans , Hungary
> 
> 
> Persians are nothing to do with Europeans ( haplogroup R ) ... persians-gypsies-kurds are same
> 
> 
> 
> TURKS are FATHER of Europeans , Russians ( haplogroup R ) and Native Americans ( haplogroup Q )
> 
> Haplogroup P-M45 ( proto TURKS )
> Time of origin : 45.000 years ago
> Place of origin : Central asia and Southeast_Asia
> Descendants Haplogroup Q and R
> 
> Haplogroup R ( Russians,,French,,Germans,,British )
> Time of origin : 26,800 years ago
> Place of origin : Central Asia
> 
> watch you fcking loser ugly smelly persian-kurdish-armenian terrorists fck your kurdistan and persian
> *Genetic history of P1-M45: Proto-Turkic ancestors of Europeans, Native Americans and Indians*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Did I hit a nerve kaboby?

No Actually you Turke Khar savar came from Mars and ruled not over entire world but all of the planets. In Kabob shop you learned about DNA?

I am still waiting for the any historical maps showing Turke Khar map over Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

cabatli_53 said:


> Turkey started moving towards Menbic !
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183434428170801153





500 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183440236174594048
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183404807207444480


no worries
Turkish Army got Nothing to worries about
Hajj Qassem deal with YPG terrorists is to hand over weapons
and after YPG terrorist done that they will be taken by buses to
be released father east , so Turkish Army is not going run out of target to shoot at

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

litman said:


> please open the Quran which is placed at the top shelf your book shelf wrapped in a piece of cloth. i am sure you have never pondered over it.
> 
> 
> they will once syrian army fights against yours. if the news on RT is true.


And what does that have to do with anything? Pakistan before anyone else. You should grow up


----------



## gangsta_rap

Mithridates said:


> it's not Turkish cavalry pal, it's Sassanian cataract.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride




----------



## zartosht

why are people crying over American agents getting destroyed?

the whole point of the US presence there is to cockblock Iran by having a proxy there separating Iraq and Syria and preventing an Iran to Lebanon continuous corridor. (to serve their Zionist masters security interests)

Let the turks crush the traitors.. That territory bordering turkey and Syria has very little strategic value to Iran. Iran will make verbal condemnations because its an official Syrian ally and the Syrian government obviously cannot endorse an invasion by a foreign country. 

and medium to long term, turkey will eventually hand that territory back to the official syrian government. this is probably the best way to eject the americans out of syria for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## litman

Pakhtoon yum said:


> And what does that have to do with anything? Pakistan before anyone else. You should grow up


islam before anything else. if you are a muslim. Prophet Muhammad before your parents and even before your own self. once i will be in my grave there wont be a single question about pakistan, iran, saudia, or whatever country i am from. no question regarding jinnah will be asked.


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## Malik Alpha

litman said:


> sorry . anyone can make any type of video even about your religion trying to prove you as kaffir.








Assad and his supporters are not Muslims. They even desecrated the tomb of Hazrat Khalid Bin Al Walid(R.A) in Syria yet you think they are Muslims. If any of the first 4 Caliphs were alive today they would be killing these rats instead of calling them Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

litman said:


> islam before anything else. if you are a muslim. Prophet Muhammad before your parents and even before your own self. once i will be in my grave there wont be a single question about pakistan, iran, saudia, or whatever country i am from. no question regarding jinnah will be asked.


I'm a pakistani Muslim. So for me my religion is only slightly above my nationality. If you love the arabs so much go live with them. Pakistan doesn't need traitors.

My so called brother arent anywhere to be seen when I needed them, expect for the Turks and Malaysians and so I will support them when they need me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## litman

Malik Abdullah said:


> Assad and his supporters are not Muslims.


so what i have seen so many idiots in pakistan bowing in front of graves of sufis and saints


----------



## MMM-E

Parsipride said:


> I am still waiting for the any historical maps showing Turke Khar map over Iran.





Ghaznavids 963 - 1186








The State of Khorezm (1097-1231)








Great Seljuk Empire 1037-1194








Safavid Empire 1502-1736







The Qajar dynasty was an Iranian royal dynasty of Turkic origin, specifically from the Qajar tribe, ruling over Iran from 1789 to 1925

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I'm a pakistani Muslim. So for me my religion is only slightly above my nationality. If you love the arabs so much go live with them. Pakistan doesn't need traitors.
> 
> My so called brother arent anywhere to be seen when I needed them, expect for the Turks and Malaysians and so I will support them when they need me.


salam.


----------



## Mithridates

Parsipride said:


> Turke Khar


you are insulting me and a big part of your country men and women along with me right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

litman said:


> salam.


Peace be upon you too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Mithridates said:


> you are insulting me and a big part of your country men and women along with me right now.



You need to read the previous pages of the discussion. MMM-E started to insult Iran and our territorial integrity which caused the fight in this thread. If you want to feel insulted by the responses to him, please feel as much insulted as you may.


----------



## Attila the Hun

MMM-E said:


> Ghaznavids 963 - 1186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State of Khorezm (1097-1231)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Seljuk Empire 1037-1194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safavid Empire 1502-1736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Qajar dynasty was an Iranian royal dynasty of Turkic origin, specifically from the Qajar tribe, ruling over Iran from 1789 to 1925


Mongols are enemies of Turks!!


----------



## Mithridates

QWECXZ said:


> You need to read the previous pages of the discussion. MMM-E started to insult Iran and our territorial integrity which caused the fight in this thread. If you want to feel insulted by the responses to him, please feel as much insulted as you may.


so you approve racist comments??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Mithridates said:


> so you approve racist comments??


Do you approve racist comments and threatening Iran's territorial integrity by a foreigner?


----------



## Mithridates

QWECXZ said:


> Do you approve racist comments and threatening Iran's territorial integrity by a foreigner?


there is no need to questioning my loyalty to *my* country, but the fact is if you make a country based on nationality of each ethnic group you will have a country restricted to your ethnicity.
one thing sucks about Iran is the fact that you can get away with racist insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Mithridates said:


> there is no need to questioning my loyalty to *my* country, but the fact is if you make a country based on nationality of each ethnic group you will have a country restricted to your ethnicity.
> one thing sucks about Iran is the fact that you can get away with racist insults.



Then please do feel insulted by those comments, my dear Iranian "patriot".


----------



## MMM-E

Mithridates said:


> you are insulting me and a big part of your country men and women along with me right now.



Persian loser attacked Turkey , Turkish Army and President ERDOGAN

You TURKS ruled Iran for over 900 years until the British destroyed Turkic Qajar dynasty in 1925

Persians are losers ... nothing else 


Long live South Azerbaijan BAKU-TABRIZ-ANKARA


----------



## libertad

https://southfront.org/syrian-army-may-soon-enter-manbij-and-kobane-to-rescue-mighty-sdf-from-turks/


----------



## Rukarl

cabatli_53 said:


> You know Turkish perspective is simple. No problem for us If Assad wants. They had attempted to do same While We were preparing for Afrin and I think You remember the results !
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969963816833384450
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183452619844542464


Please tell us what we can expect this time ?


----------



## Parsipride

MMM-E said:


> Ghaznavids 963 - 1186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State of Khorezm (1097-1231)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Seljuk Empire 1037-1194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safavid Empire 1502-1736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Qajar dynasty was an Iranian royal dynasty of Turkic origin, specifically from the Qajar tribe, ruling over Iran from 1789 to 1925



Wrong! Wrong!

You want to take a Iranian Dynasty consisting of people from the Iranian Plateu and claim some kind Turkish supremacy.

See also: Safavid dynasty family tree, Safavid order, Safvat as-safa, Silsilat-al-nasab-i Safaviya, Firuz-Shah Zarrin-Kolah, and List of the mothers of the Safavid Shahs
The Safavid Kings themselves claimed to be sayyids,[38] family descendants of the Islamic prophet Muhammad, although many scholars have cast doubt on this claim.[39] There seems now to be a consensus among scholars that the Safavid family hailed from Iranian Kurdistan,[29] and later moved to Azerbaijan, finally settling in the 11th century CE at Ardabil. Traditional pre-1501 Safavid manuscripts trace the lineage of the Safavids to the Kurdish dignitary, Firuz-Shah Zarrin-Kolah.[40][41]


The *Safavid dynasty* (/ˈsæfəvɪd, ˈsɑː-/; Persian: دودمان صفوی‎, romanized: _Dudmâne Safavi_,[22] pronounced [d̪uːd̪ˈmɒːne sæfæˈviː]) was one of the most significant ruling dynasties of Iran, often considered the beginning of modern Iranian history.[23] The Safavid shahs ruled over one of the gunpowder empires[24] and one of the greatest Iranian empires after the 7th-century Muslim conquest of Iran.[25][26][27][28] They established the Twelver school of Shia Islam as the official religion of the empire,[29] marking one of the most important turning points in Muslim history.

The Safavids ruled from 1501 to 1722 (experiencing a brief restoration from 1729 to 1736) and, at their height, they controlled all of what is now Iran, Azerbaijan Republic, Bahrain, Armenia, eastern Georgia, parts of the North Caucasus, Iraq, Kuwait, and Afghanistan, as well as parts of Turkey, Syria, Pakistan, Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan.

Safavids were Bitter enemies of the Osmoni Turks. They fought bitter battles for a span of 250 years. Complete detachment from reality. Only in a Pan-Turkish pipe dreams you would think of Safavid Dynasty as Turkish domination of Iran. As a matter of fact quite the opposite, During the Safavid rein, they even controlled parts of Turkey.



MMM-E said:


> Persian loser attacked Turkey , Turkish Army and President ERDOGAN
> 
> You TURKS ruled Iran for over 900 years until the British destroyed Turkic Qajar dynasty in 1925
> 
> Persians are losers ... nothing else
> 
> 
> Long live South Azerbaijan BAKU-TABRIZ-ANKARA




You should check your DNA Kabob boy, you will be shocked when find out how much Iranian is in you.

In the real world, everything happens in chronological order. Open your eyes and read where it says Anatolia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

MMM-E said:


> Persian loser attacked Turkey , Turkish Army and President ERDOGAN
> 
> You TURKS ruled Iran for over 900 years until the British destroyed Turkic Qajar dynasty in 1925
> 
> Persians are losers ... nothing else
> 
> 
> Long live South Azerbaijan BAKU-TABRIZ-ANKARA


Iran is worry about the new realities would be created by this act of turkey otherwise everyone knows how kurds were threatening Iran just days after we armed them against ISIS...
people too much like to live in the sweet past times when they were ruling others *because *the bitter fact is right now all ME countries suck and we all are dependent to foreigners to some extent. we all should burst our bobbles and face reality that no one is superior to other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

Rukarl said:


> Please tell us what we can expect this time ?





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183463747832160258
Turkish army entered into Syria to clean the PKK/YPG terrorists while Turkish state closed the ears to embargoes coming from West but It seems Asad suppose He can do what West can't with making a deal with YPG to protect them against Turkey. We will see !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

Parsipride said:


> Safavids were Bitter enemies of the Osmoni Turks. They fought bitter battles for a span of 250 years.



Turks always fought Turks in History

Safavids in Iran vs Ottoman
Mamluks in Egypt vs Ottoman

but today Azerbaijan and Turkey are one nation - two states
and South Azerbaijan in Iran so hate Persian racism

Azerbaijan and Turkey have over 90 million populationn + South Azerbaijan in Iran + 40 million Turks in Iran

better be careful instead of dreaming about Persian Empire


----------



## maximuswarrior

libertad said:


> https://southfront.org/syrian-army-may-soon-enter-manbij-and-kobane-to-rescue-mighty-sdf-from-turks/



LOL what are they going to do? They are cannon fodder for the Turks.


----------



## Timur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182554930319691777


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## libertad

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL what are they going to do? They are cannon fodder for the Turks.


 
Turks will not engage Russia backed SAA.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

QWECXZ said:


> Then please do feel insulted by those comments, my dear Iranian "patriot".


I have to disagree with you here, just because some Turkish troll insults Iran doesn't mean it's a good idea to insult an ethnic group that is a big part of Iran... We should be more careful with our language because this only serves the foreign agenda to split Iran among ethnic/sectarian lines. Persian Kurd Lor Azeri - all are patriotic equal citizens of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

libertad said:


> Turks will not engage Russia backed SAA.



When the Turks can target US forces they can do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Ypg gave manbij to Assad regime now Turks tank have entered manbij also 

Turks will teach Assad a lesson he never forgets now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Timur said:


> this is how the pkkypg scum really are
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183274648194211841



Execute these PKK pigs. On the spot. No mercy.

I had predicted this outcome months ago. It is happening folks.


----------



## Timur

I deleted that video beause of graphical scenes

I wanted to share the second one


----------



## Alshawi1234

Turkey-Russia have achieved their objective in forcing the US forces out of the area. Negotiations right now to stop all Turkey/ mercenary advances towards SAA positions. Kurds have opened the gates for the SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Turks will teach Assad a lesson he never forgets now



Will see about that. 

I be holding you accountable to your statement


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Alshawi1234 said:


> Turkey-Russia have achieved their objective in forcing the US forces out of the area. Negotiations right now to stop all Turkey/ mercenary advances towards SAA positions. Kurds have opened the gates for the SAA.


Turk tanks also entered manbij they will eat assadists alive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

yavar said:


> Will see about that.
> 
> I be holding you accountable to your statement


A khomenists? May God curse be upon khomenists


----------



## QWECXZ

Battle of Waterloo said:


> I have to disagree with you here, just because some Turkish troll insults Iran doesn't mean it's a good idea to insult an ethnic group that is a big part of Iran... We should be more careful with our language because this only serves the foreign agenda to split Iran among ethnic/sectarian lines. Persian Kurd Lor Azeri - all are patriotic equal citizens of Iran .



Anyone who is an Iranian patriot can understand why those responses were given to the troll who insulted Iran. And only facts were said in response to the baseless claims by that troll. If some minorities feel insulted by those comments and do not have "gheirat" to defend their fellow compatriots, let them feel insulted.


----------



## maximuswarrior

Vergennes said:


> If the Syrians are a little bit smart,they'll enter Manbij with the Russians. And if the Russians are there,there's no much Turkey will do.



That is what you lot said about US forces in the area. We all saw what happened to them a few days ago.


----------



## Parsipride

MMM-E said:


> Turks always fought Turks in History
> 
> Safavids in Iran vs Ottoman
> Mamluks in Egypt vs Ottoman
> 
> but today Azerbaijan and Turkey are one nation - two states
> and South Azerbaijan in Iran so hate Persian racism
> 
> Azerbaijan and Turkey have over 90 million populationn + South Azerbaijan in Iran + 40 million Turks in Iran
> 
> better be careful instead of dreaming about Persian Empire




Here we go

Shah Abbas I , mother , Khayr al-Nisa Begum, who was Mazandarani 
explanation of Mazandarani 

The *Mazanderani people* (Mazanderani: مازرون‎; Persian: مردم مازندرانی‎) or *Tabari people* (Mazanderani: تپورون‎; Persian: مردم تبری‎) are an Iranian people[3][4][5] who are indigenous to northern Iran. They are a Caspian people who inhabit the sea's south coast and are part of the historical region known as Tabaristan. The Alborz mountains mark the southern boundary of Mazanderani settlement.[6][7]

Shah Safi, mother, Dilaram Khanum, was Georgian
*Dilaram Khanum* (Persian: دلارام خانم‎, also spelled Del Aram or Delaram; died c. 1647) was a Safavid crown princess of Georgian origin. A concubine, she was the second wife of Safavid crown prince Mohammad Baqer Mirza,[1][2] and the mother of King Safi (r. 1629–1642).[1][3]

Safavid Dynasty were a combination of inhabitants of Iranian Plateau.It was not Seljuk Supreme empire consisting of only Seljuk but rather many Iranian Tribes.

You are obviously very wet behind the ears. I am done wasting my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

500 said:


> So far all areas captured are Arab areas.
> 
> Kurds are negotiating handover of their areas to Assad. If it happens it will worsen situation for Turkey, because Kurds under Assad aka Putin aka Khamenei are much more dangerous than under US.


I dont think the Russians are capable to supply ypg as much as the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Parsipride said:


> You should check your DNA Kabob boy, you will be shocked when find out how much Iranian is in you.
> 
> In the real world, everything happens in chronological order. Open your eyes and read where it says Anatolia



Persians-Gypsies-Kurds are same ..You Abgoosht boy

Ottoman Dynasty and I have DNA Haplogroup R1a ( Turkic DNA ) Most of Iranians , Uygurs ,Kyrgiz , Baskirs , Tatars and other Turkic nations have DNA Haplogroup R1a and R1b as like British,French,Germans,Russians


TURKS were not in Anatolia when Persian Empire and Sassanids ruled Anatolia

between 651 and 1925 pathetic Persians were ruled by Arabs and Turks


----------



## Numerous

So predictably, the ypg have joined up with the regime. What places are regimes forces trying to stop the Turks from entering? And will Turkey target the regime soldiers if they get in their way? Does the regime even have the capability to spare enough troops to cover the whole of eastern syria?

Sorry for many questions, just curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Turk tanks also entered manbij they will eat assadists alive



No they won’t, do you think the Russian deal to sell advanced fighter jets and S-400 came for free? Turkey’s main objective is to remove Kurdish influence. In fact just wait you’ll see that their eventually going to sell their own mercenaries. Turkey is eventually going to coordinate with SAA and Russia. 

Neither the SAA nor Turkey want clashes. Otherwise both sides going to get ripped through with Russian and Turkish Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

MMM-E said:


> I have DNA Haplogroup R1a ( Turkic DNA ) Most of Iranians



R1a is the premier indo-european ydna loooooooooool not turkic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

lets remind this again after years first adhan in freed tal abayad


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183387611483774978

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

Vergennes said:


> If the Syrians are a little bit smart,they'll enter Manbij with the Russians. And if the Russians are there,there's no much Turkey will do.



Russians are not stupid to fight with the Turks for American-Israeli interests

btw Russians in Syria have no power to stop the Turkish Armed Forces+ National Syrian Army


bye bye French dream


----------



## Parsipride

MMM-E said:


> Persians-Gypsies-Kurds are same ..You Abgoosht boy
> 
> Ottoman Dynasty and I have DNA Haplogroup R1a ( Turkic DNA ) Most of Iranians , Uygurs ,Kyrgiz , Baskirs , Tatars and other Turkic nations have DNA Haplogroup R1a and R1b as like British,French,Germans,Russians
> 
> 
> TURKS were not in Anatolia when Persian Empire and Sassanids ruled Anatolia
> 
> between 651 and 1925 pathetic Persians were ruled by Arabs and Turks



They were on their way from Mars Khar savari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

xenon54 said:


> I dont think the Russians are capable to supply ypg as much as the US.


Tens of thousands Turks were killed by PKK then Assad controlled them. Not a single attack came from US controlled areas.

Russia supplied Strela which shot down Turkish helicopter. Russia supplied Kornets which attacked Turkish tanks.

I think that Assadists are talking now about Manbij just for sake of bargain. What they need oil and power plants.


----------



## BATMAN

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Turk tanks also entered manbij they will eat assadists alive



Pakistan can help Turkey by stopping all travel from Pakistan to Iran, Iraq, at least as long Turkish operation is underway.
Actually Pakistan can help bringing peace in region by barring it's citizen from travelling to Iran and Iraq.
On the contrary Pakistan's new regime is aggressively undertaking arrangements to push people to the war zones and states responsible for using Pakistan for militancy.
It's a complex world... if i may say lead by a hypocrites.


----------



## xenon54 out

500 said:


> Tens of thousands Turks were killed by PKK then Assad controlled them. Not a single attack came from US controlled areas.


Yeah this is a temporary situation, we have seen the arsenal of ypg so close to turkish border, whom were they gonna fight with those?


----------



## Timur

how bkk and üpg makes their videos behind the scenes.....



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183469841455423490

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

GIANTsasquatch said:


> R1a is the premier indo-european ydna loooooooooool not turkic



R1a and R1b are Turkic DNA and Most of Europeans , Indians are come from Turkic


Haplogroup P-M45 ( proto Turkic Peoples )
Time of origin : 45.000 years ago
Place of origin : Central asia and Southeast Asia
Descendants Haplogroup Q and R

Tuvinian (Turkic) 35% Altaian-Kizhi (Turkic) 28% Todjin (Turkic) 22% P-P295-Q-M242 Kets , Selkups, Turkmen, Altai, Tuvans, Far East Siberia, Americas (Ancient Samples Anzick from Montana, Prehistoric Alaskan + Ancient Greenlander+Xirong, Mongolian Altai Kurgans (R1a-z93 mixed with Q1a2a1-L54) and possibly Afantova.

Haplogroup R ( Russians,,French,,Germans,,British ) 
Time of origin : 26,800 years ago 
Place of origin : Central Asia


----------



## Timur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182093386897076230


----------



## gangsta_rap

MMM-E said:


> R1a and R1b are Turkic DNA and Most of Europeans , Indians are come from Turkic
> 
> 
> Haplogroup P-M45 ( proto Turkic Peoples )
> Time of origin : 45.000 years ago
> Place of origin : Central asia and Southeast Asia
> Descendants Haplogroup Q and R
> 
> Tuvinian (Turkic) 35% Altaian-Kizhi (Turkic) 28% Todjin (Turkic) 22% P-P295-Q-M242 Kets , Selkups, Turkmen, Altai, Tuvans, Far East Siberia, Americas (Ancient Samples Anzick from Montana, Prehistoric Alaskan + Ancient Greenlander+Xirong, Mongolian Altai Kurgans (R1a-z93 mixed with Q1a2a1-L54) and possibly Afantova.
> 
> Haplogroup R ( Russians,,French,,Germans,,British )
> Time of origin : 26,800 years ago
> Place of origin : Central Asia


This is the first time i'm hearing of y dna R being associated with turkic populations. That isn't really the mainstream view. For the most part R1a and R1b have been considered as a marker of indo-european decent.
Then again this is ydna (paternal). i don't like going to deep into it all since it gets very murky very fast.

https://www.eupedia.com/europe/origins_haplogroups_europe.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

GIANTsasquatch said:


> This is the first time i'm hearing of y dna R being associated with turkic populations. That isn't really the mainstream view. For the most part R1a and R1b have been considered as a marker of indo-european decent.
> Then again this is ydna (paternal). i don't like going to deep into it all since it gets very murky very fast.
> 
> https://www.eupedia.com/europe/origins_haplogroups_europe.shtml




then watch and educate yourself
Genetic history of P1-M45: Proto-Turkic ancestors of Europeans, Native Americans and Indians


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

QWECXZ said:


> Anyone who is an Iranian patriot can understand why those responses were given to the troll who insulted Iran. And only facts were said in response to the baseless claims by that troll. If some minorities feel insulted by those comments and do not have "gheirat" to defend their fellow compatriots, let them feel insulted.


I understand but my only point is it's best not to unintentionally aid a foreign hostile intention to turn Iranians against each other to divide Iran into different states and destroy Iran from the inside out...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183358338823675904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

litman said:


> https://www.rt.com/news/470859-syria-army-turkey-agression/
> if this is true then a disaster is going to happen . two muslim armies are going to kill each other. and the responsibility goes to turkish arrogance. they are falling pray to zionists plans. once again they have succeeded in making muslims fight against each other and destroy each other.



Have you seen the videos where this "muslim" army of Assad's mocks the Qur'an? The video where they tried to force an old man to drink some liquid (probably urine in a bottle) even though he was fasting? Or read about the the 10,000s of Muslim women who this army has raped and the 100,000s of Muslims they have killed? 

The real Muslims deserted Assad a long time ago. All those are left fighting for him are scum of the earth.

The Turks are head and shoulders over the regime. Not everything is a zionist plot bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lonelyman

dBSPL said:


> This operation will be carried out under the coordination of the Turkish Armed Forces without the direct support of a second country. Therefore, the operation deserves a title with its name, not with the rhetoric of other countries.



*'950 IS supporters escape Syria camp because of Turkey'*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAN_TR

Escape or set free? It's not the first time YPG threat to release ISIS terrorists if Turkey attacks.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/20/world/middleeast/isis-syria-prisoner-release-trump.html

Cuz the escaped ISIS terrorist were from the Ain Issa camp, the town still has US presence and a US Military 
base is nearby.


----------



## Parsipride

*update2:* A top Turkish official warns of bigger escalation now that Syrian Army units appear to be heading to besieged Kurdish towns along the border with Turkey.

Erdogan aide Yasin Aktay has said *"conflict between the two armies"* is likely if pro-Assad forces enter the northeast region which has now been abandoned by US troops. 




Ali Özkök@Ozkok_A
https://twitter.com/Ozkok_A/status/1183470090500694016

#Erdogan's adviser Yasin Aktay spoke to the Russian news agency Sputnik Arabic: 

"If the Syrian Army tries to enter the northeast of #Syria, #Turkey will resist. It may come to a conflict between the two armies."


86
12:50 PM - Oct 13, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

93 people are talking about this



Danny Makki, a well-known war correspondent in Damascus. 

This as multiple videos have spread online showing pro-Damascus forces entering Manbij:




Sotiri Dimpinoudis@sotiridi
https://twitter.com/sotiridi/status/1183446572631236612
Replying to @sotiridi

#Update: Also another video of this Syrian Arab Army #SAA convoy advancing near into #Manbij with tanks also spotted in this convoy to help #SDF and #YPG forces drive the Turkish aggression out of #Syria. #Turkey





60
11:17 AM - Oct 13, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

44 people are talking about this



Erdogan has reportedly vowed that pro-Turkish forces will continue their advance despite the Syrian Army apparently coming to the defense of besieged Kurdish forces. 




Danny Makki@Dannymakkisyria
https://twitter.com/Dannymakkisyria/status/1183453458554413056

What we know so far about Syrian army deployment in N. #Syria so far#Manbej #Kobani#Shiekhmaqsoud 
All to be entered this evening #Qamishly #Hasakeh 

Reports of gradual control within 48 hours


16
11:44 AM - Oct 13, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

18 people are talking about this



It's as yet unclear what the Russian military's role in supporting its Syrian ally will be; however, we could be witnessing the beginnings of Putin's 'deal of the century' unfolding, as we explained previously. 




Joshua Landis

✔@joshua_landis
https://twitter.com/joshua_landis/status/1183449659324416000

Putin is capitalizing on the chaotic retreat of the US & Turkey's brutality toward the Kurds in order to assert Russia's leadership. He contrasts how Russia has stood beside its beleaguered ally, Syria, while the US has abandoned both its allies, the Kurds and the Turks. https://twitter.com/ivan8848/status/1183009437742747648 …

ivan@ivan8848

PUTIN: ¨Syria must be free from other states military presence and the and territorial integrity the Syrian Arab Republic must be completely restored. ¨#Syria #Kurds #Turkey #OperationSpringPeace





56
11:29 AM - Oct 13, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

56 people are talking about this



But *Russia is most definitely a lead player* in the Damascus-YPG (and SDF) reunion that now appears to be unfolding. 




Danny Makki@Dannymakkisyria
https://twitter.com/Dannymakkisyria/status/1183459639087845380

#Russia now confirmed as the chief power-broker in #Syria https://twitter.com/JennyCafarella/status/1183455113991655425 …

Jennifer Cafarella

✔@JennyCafarella
Replying to @JennyCafarella
Negotiations at #Russia's Hmeimim Airbase in Latakiahttps://www.reuters.com/article/us-syria-security-turkey-kurds-damascus/exclusive-damascus-kurdish-led-sdf-held-talks-at-russian-airbase-kurdish-politician-idUSKBN1WS0MY …


50
12:09 PM - Oct 13, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

52 people are talking about this



* * *

A huge development after earlier in the day Sunday Defense Secretary Mark Esper announced Trump has ordered a "deliberate withdrawal" of 1,000 US troops in northeast Syria amid the advancing Turkish incursion: sources close to the Syrian government have announced  *the Syrian Army will move in to assist Kurdish militias in Kobani and Manbij*. 

This after shocking statements over the weekend by the head of the US-backed Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), Mazlum Abdi, who told CNN, "I've been holding myself for two days from going to the press and saying that* America abandoned us* and that I would like you to get out of our areas now so that* I can invite Russian and [Syrian] regime planes to take over this airspace*." 





Syrian Army, via AFP/Getty
Reuters now reports on the significant development which could see the Turkish and Syrian armies enter into direct confrontation: "The Lebanese broadcaster al-Mayadeen said on Sunday *the Syrian army would deploy within 48 hours *to the town of Kobani which is held by the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces and the nearby town of Manbij which is controlled by SDF-aligned forces."

"The Syrian Governmental Forces (SAA) are preparing to enter the region of Kobani today, based on an agreement with the Syrian Democratic Forces," Syrian official Mohammed Shaheen, was cited as saying. 

As early as last week the SDF was reportedly engaged in intensifying talks with Damascus over assistance from the Syrian Army, after the US withdrew its air support for the Kurdish-led group amid the Turkish assault. 

On Monday the commander of the US trained and armed SDF, Mazlum Abdi, indicated just that in a bombshell statement: *“We are considering a partnership with Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, with the aim of fighting Turkish forces.”* 

*



*

Though Damascus has yet to confirm an official deal with YPG/SDF forces, state-run SANA did say on Sunday that national forces were moving north to *"confront" Turkish forces and its "aggression"*. 

Military analysis site, The Defense Post, reports on the potential direct cooperation between the Syrian Army and SDF to push out the Turks:

Kobani official General Ismet Sheikh Hasan said that Russian and Syrian government troops *could enter Kobani and Manbij by Sunday night to help secure the cities from a Turkish incursion*.

“We did everything we could,” he said. “We have called upon the West [and] the Arab Union but no one is coming to help, so we have no one other than ourselves to defend [Kobani]. Kurdish youth should come and defend their homes, and people should not abandon their homes – this is our land. It looks like this is the fate of the Kurds, to go through this each time.”




Babak Taghvaee@BabakTaghvaee
https://twitter.com/BabakTaghvaee/status/1183439265696493568
Replying to @BabakTaghvaee

#BREAKING: Official statement of #Syria Arab Army: Soon, the #SAA will enter #Qamishli, #Manbij & other cities to prevent their fall into hands of #Turkish backed terrorists. They will also confront terrorists in Ras al-Ayn & Tal Abyad.#SAA defends the Kurds against #Erdogan





175
10:48 AM - Oct 13, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

185 people are talking about this



Damascus officials had subsequently denied that it was engaged in a wide-ranging deal, however, Sunday's reported development of Syrian Army forces to the north could be the beginning of a more significant deal in the words.

The United States has blocked such talks and cooperation for years, but the White House now appears ready to wash its hands of the matter. 

Politics

501 
44334


----------



## maximuswarrior

LOL The Western nations are banking on Russian/Syrian help now that they have been red-faced and humiliated for not being there for their PKK brothers.

It is ironic how the Western world is being forced to cheerlead Assad and Russians which they despise so much.

Not that it will make any difference to Turkey’s advancements.

LOL the PKK terrorists are now begging and seeking assistance from the very forces that humiliated and destroyed them not so long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ruhnama

WHY THIS THREAD BECAME OOT


----------



## Rogue1

Not only isis escaped today but a whole bunch of nut jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Malaysians and so I will support them when they need me.



Pakistan in Indonesian side when 1965 confrontation. Wkwkk while malaysia is helped by indian. Thats politic can change side.....

Oot

Any update about advance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rogue1

There may be no news til morning. It goes quiet at this time.


----------



## Malik Alpha

Ruhnama said:


> Pakistan in Indonesian side when 1965 confrontation. Wkwkk while malaysia is helped by indian. Thats politic can change side.....
> 
> Oot
> 
> Any update about advance?



We love both countries.

SDF aka YPG chickened out again. They are letting regime forces to control their occupied territory in North Syria. Let's hope Turkish and SNA forces manage to control as much territory as they can before it happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

The first thing to do is to bomb the crap out of places that ISIS prisoners are held, The Western MMS are crying all over the place that Trump abandoning Kurds means the return of ISIS, Maybe SDF gets the wrong idea and lets go of these bastards. The second thing to do is to capture every Westerner f@ggot fighter that's in Syrian soil, First, They should be tortured for good, Then they should be reconditioned to the extent that they think they are goats. There should be a live-stream of these goats on YouTube for the Westerner trouble makers who want to take the good fight for "democracy" to the Middle East. Lastly, Since Syria's infrastructure are a mess, Some of the Syrian refugees should be resettled in SDF controlled areas, Good for the human-rights and democracy that SDF likes so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

My question is USA has left the area but it may still not have left YPG/SDF. They invested quite a lot in them so they might use them somewhere or would not let them be destroyed so easily. 

Also, by clearing the area, what is the guarantee these terrorists wont find another refuge? 

Now that the terror war launched on Syrian govt is over, cant Turkey reach out to Assad to forge an alliance against Kurdish terrorists? These are enemies of Syria in equal measure. 

This Kurdish problem is, I suspect, being given encouragement from somewhere. Some regional actor which would like to see this controlled chaos going on for decades. To keep Syria, Iraq, Turkey and even Iran unstable.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1510623/f...ts-to-turkey-over-military-offensive-in-syria

This means France and Germany have picked terrorists over their NATO ally. Bravo!!

What a troll fest this thread is!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Rogue1 said:


> Not only isis escaped today but a whole bunch of nut jobs.


Where did they escaped and how?
Why were they kept their on first place?


----------



## GiannKall

Al Hawl Camp. The place that Kurds have jailed 70.000 women and children. These are stalinist tactics. According to to the west there are the "good guys"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

Kurds announce deal with Damascus. SAA moving into Manbij and Kobane.

https://southfront.org/kurdish-led-...-damascus-syrian-army-marches-towards-kobani/


----------



## Damir877

airmarshal said:


> This means France and Germany have picked terrorists over their NATO ally. Bravo!!



France has actually quite a tradition of supporting terrorists targeting Turks.ASALA was freely operating there until they broke the deal of not committing attacks on French territory and moreover killed a few french by mistake in 1983 in Orly.
Only then they started arresting them,while before that they turned a blind eye to their activities allowing ASALA to freely and safely operate from France.


----------



## yavar

Syrian government forces enter Qamishli, Hasakah, Manbij cities


----------



## PakAlp

Guys stop personal attacks against each other and your ancestors. Dont forget we all are one Ummah, even if it's on paper these days. Where are the moderators???

If the YPG has done a deal with the Syrian Arab army to let them overtake their territory then this should be fine with the Turks as their war is against YPG not SAA. I am sure once Turks make the Zone then they will hand it over to the SAA after all development is done. It would be a mistake if this does not take please. 

The Turks need to make sure to not let the Muslim Brotherhood come in power in the zone area because otherwise they will make big enmity with Saudi Arabia, Uae and Egypt, aswell as Syrian government. This will isolate Turkey in the region. They should instead get rid of the YPG and make a deal with Syrian government and Russia to not let Syrian territory be used against Turkey and let all the refugees go back to Syria. With this there will be no YPG on Turkish border areas and Syrian SAA will make sure no threat to Turkey is posed. Turkey should also normalise relations with Syria and help rebuild the country.

This is why I always believed it was a big blunder for Turkey to support the rebels in the first place. The Syrian government never posed any threat to Turkey nor it ever supported YPG like groups because they posed threats to Syria aswell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dai Toruko

A video used to propagate the idea that the Turkish army is killing children was deemed misleading after many viewers pointed out the girl in the video appeared to show signs of life as her mother spoke to the camera.


----------



## PakAlp

War between Turkey and SAA backed by Russia would be a disaster in making. Turkey already has rivalry with Saudi Arabia, Egypt and UAE and cannot afford to add SAA, Russia and Iran to it. Unless SAA will not enter the SAFE ZONE as Turkey is not planning to go any further in to Syrian territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Bac Ho said:


> There is no such thing as "SAFE ZONE", this is Syrian land and SAA can go in anytime she wants.



Why didnt the SAA enter it before and only now?

I am hoping this the plan, with SAA overtaking all YPG land and making again a United Syria and Turkey setting up a safe zone until all refugees return and then handing it back to Syria with the agreement that Syrian territory wont be used against Turkey and Turkey wont support anti Syrian rebels. Win win for Syria and Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

PakAlp said:


> Why didnt the SAA enter it before and only now?


Cause Kurds didn't agree, Kurds were counting on U.S to create a self autonomous kurd state (and possibly uniting their sects from Iran and Iraq as well)

Syria was smart too and didn't force into their lands, U.S eventually pulled out and Kurds were left no choice but to turn back to Syrian government.

Now either Turkey will cooperate with Syrian government, or will have to face a very costly war and see true insecurity along their borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

Bac Ho said:


> War between Syria and Turkey imminent?





mohsen said:


> Now either Turkey will cooperate with Syrian government, or will have to face a very costly war and see true insecurity along their borders.




The Turkish Armed Forces cleaned Afrin , Jarablus , Azez , Rai , Dabıq , Al Bab , Tel Abyad and Rasulayn from ISIS and PKK/YPG Terrorists

and now over 60.000 Turkish troops , 20.000 National Syrian Army soldiers , thousands of Tanks , Howitzers , IFVs , AFVs , MLRS , Tactical Ballistic Missiles and Turkish Airforce are ready to clean Manbij , Ayn Al Arab , Hasake , Qamishli and Ayn al Isa from PKK/YPG Terrorists


Neither PKK/YPG and SSA can not stand against the Turkish Armed Forces ( the strongest military power in the region )


----------



## IblinI

MMM-E said:


> The Turkish Armed Forces cleaned Afrin , Jarablus , Azez , Rai , Dabıq , Al Bab , Tel Abyad and Rasulayn from ISIS and PKK/YPG Terrorists
> 
> and now over 60.000 Turkish troops , 20.000 National Syrian Army soldiers , thousands of Tanks , Howitzers , IFVs , AFVs , MLRS , Tactical Ballistic Missiles and Turkish Airforce are ready to clean Manbij , Ayn Al Arab , Hasake , Qamishli and Ayn al Isa from PKK/YPG Terrorists
> 
> 
> Neither PKK/YPG and SSA can not stand against the Turkish Armed Forces ( the strongest military power in the region )


Only if you could understand the word "costly", it could be militarily or politically, economically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

MMM-E said:


> The Turkish Armed Forces cleaned Afrin , Jarablus , Azez , Rai , Dabıq , Al Bab , Tel Abyad and Rasulayn from ISIS and PKK/YPG Terrorists
> 
> and now over 60.000 Turkish troops , 20.000 National Syrian Army soldiers , thousands of Tanks , Howitzers , IFVs , AFVs , MLRS , Tactical Ballistic Missiles and Turkish Airforce are ready to clean Manbij , Ayn Al Arab , Hasake , Qamishli and Ayn al Isa from PKK/YPG Terrorists
> 
> 
> Neither PKK/YPG and SSA can not stand against the Turkish Armed Forces ( the strongest military power in the region )


It took decades for Americans to realize their mighty, strong and unstoppable army has wasted $8 trillion in middle east without achieving anything, Saudis are noticing it after 5 years.

you guys just started drinking the same kool-aid, enjoy the flavor for now...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

YuChen said:


> Only if you could understand the word "costly", it could be militarily or politically, economically.





mohsen said:


> It took decades for Americans to realize their mighty, strong and unstoppable army has wasted $8 trillion in middle east without achieving anything, Saudis are noticing it after 5 years.
> 
> you guys just started drinking the same kool-aid, enjoy the flavor for now...




You better worry about Iran who started drinking the same kool-aid, enjoy the flavor for now in Iraq , Syria , Lebanon and Yemen



Who cares about militarily or politically, economically ? Nobody

Turkey and Turkish Economy under attack since 2013


after invasion of Iraq by 1991 the US and the UK created terror corridor in N.Iraq
and PKK Terrorists always attacked Turkey from Pkk Terror camps in N.Iraq since 1991

Turkey lost hundreds of billions of dollars and more than 40.000 people to fight Pkk terrorism in the last 30 years


today same senario in N.Syria
the US , the UK , France , Israel wants to create terror corridor in N.Syria

the US supplied the YPG/PKK terrorists with over 30,000 trucks of weapons to fight with Turkey
PKK/YPG Terrorists attacked Turkish cities more than 700 times from N.Syria since 2016
and many Turkish citizens dead

even in the last 4 days 18 civilians including 1 baby , 11-12 and 15 years old girls have been killed and 270 others injured in rocket and mortar attacks launched by PKK/YPG terrorists from northern Syria to Turkey's southeastern Şanlıurfa and Mardin provinces


*this time We will not allow the US , the UK , France , Israel backed PKK/YPG terrorists in N.Syria to attack on Turkey for another 30 years to lose hundreds of billions of dollars and tens of thousands of innocent people including women, children and infants


Turkey *has right to be in Syria to fight terrorism ( UN article 51 self defense )

Syria should pray for the Turkish Armed Forces who clean Syrian cities from American-Israeli-European proxies PKK/YPG Terrorists to protect Syria's territorial integrity


----------



## Saho

The war just turned 360 out of nowhere, it’s basically everyone vs Turkey now and White House vs Pentagon.

What a mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

If Syria start fighting turkey with tacit support of Russian will be a disastrous war for turkey . It seems whole world is turning against turkey .



Bac Ho said:


> All these toys are useless against Vietnamese, and we defeated USA. Unfortunately Kurds or Arabs are not Vietnamese.
> 
> Whether Turks' evil plan works depend on how much Putin or Khamanei want raise the stake.



Vietnam had direct support of Russian Chinese but Arab are fighting each other where Europe us Chinese supporting everyone resulting a war without result.


----------



## mohsen

MMM-E said:


> You better worry about Iran who started drinking the same kool-aid, enjoy the flavor for now in Iraq , Syria , Lebanon and Yemen
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about militarily or politically, economically ? Nobody
> 
> Turkey and Turkish Economy under attack since 2013
> 
> 
> after invasion of Iraq by 1991 the US and the UK created terror corridor in N.Iraq
> and PKK Terrorists always attacked Turkey from Pkk Terror camps in N.Iraq since 1991
> 
> Turkey lost hundreds of billions of dollars and more than 40.000 people to fight Pkk terrorism in the last 30 years
> 
> 
> today same senario in N.Syria
> the US , the UK , France , Israel wants to create terror corridor in N.Syria
> 
> the US supplied the YPG/PKK terrorists with over 30,000 trucks of weapons to fight with Turkey
> PKK/YPG Terrorists attacked Turkish cities more than 700 times from N.Syria since 2016
> and many Turkish citizens dead
> 
> even in the last 4 days 18 civilians including 1 baby , 11-12 and 15 years old girls have been killed and 270 others injured in rocket and mortar attacks launched by PKK/YPG terrorists from northern Syria to Turkey's southeastern Şanlıurfa and Mardin provinces
> 
> 
> *this time We will not allow the US , the UK , France , Israel backed PKK/YPG terrorists in N.Syria to attack on Turkey for another 30 years to lose hundreds of billions of dollars and tens of thousands of innocent people including women, children and infants
> 
> 
> Turkey *has right to be in Syria to fight terrorism ( UN article 51 self defense )
> 
> Syria should pray for the Turkish Armed Forces who clean Syrian cities from American-Israeli-European proxies PKK/YPG Terrorists to protect Syria's territorial integrity


When mentioning U.S, just remember after Israel, Turkey is the biggest ally of U.S in middle east and is hosting their troops, when mentioning terrorist groups, remember Turkey was the main ally of U.S in destabilizing the Syria and the main corridor for entrance and weapons supplies of tens of terrorist groups.

The only right which you have is to place the name of your country beside U.S!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MMM-E

monitor said:


> If Syria start fighting turkey with tacit support of Russian will be a disastrous war for turkey . It seems whole world is turning against turkey .



Russia is not stupid to lose Turkey
btw Russia has no power in Syria to stop the Turkish Armed Forces+National Syrian Army

in 1974 whole world turned against Turkey but Turkish Armed Forces did peace operation in Cyprus

its our national security to protect Turkish People and Turkey's territorial integrity


Syria and Russia should pray for the Turkish Armed Forces who clean Syrian cities from American-Israeli-European proxies PKK/YPG and ISIS Terrorists to protect Syria's territorial integrity





mohsen said:


> When mentioning U.S, just remember after Israel, Turkey is the biggest ally of U.S in middle east and is hosting their troops, when mentioning terrorist groups, remember Turkey was the main ally of U.S in destabilizing the Syria and the main corridor for entrance and weapons supplies of tens of terrorist groups.
> 
> The only right which you have is to place the name of your country beside U.S!



Iran and Iran backed terrorist groups are destabilizing Arab countries Iraq , Syria , Lebanon and Yemen



Turkey and Turkish Economy under attack by the US since 2013
and since 2013 Turkey kick the US-Israel and their proxies PKK/YPG , ISIS and FETO Terrorists

so the US block sale of F35 to Turkey and TRUMP attack Turkish Economy


----------



## sammuel

lonelyman said:


> Erdo fucked up, he thought Assad went down fast and ditched “old friend”, turns out Russia is a good ally.




Always thought ditching the Americans for the S-400 deal was a huge mistake. Though i am surprised it took so fast for Erduagn to face this reality.

A surprising turn of event Kurds agreeing to let Assad forces in. 

Though Kurds preferring to suffer Assad, the bloody dictator , that barrel bombs his own people , Over Erduagn . Is not saying much for Turkey ... 


~


----------



## Malik Alpha

sammuel said:


> Always thought ditching the Americans for the S-400 deal was a huge mistake. Though i am surprised it took so fast for Erduagn to face this reality.
> 
> A surprising turn of event Kurds agreeing to let Assad forces in.
> 
> Though Kurds preferring to suffer Assad, the bloody dictator , that barrel bombs his own people , Over Erduagn . Is not saying much for Turkey ...
> 
> 
> ~



Assad is the enemy of Sunni Arabs in Syria. Kurds are safe under him. SDF and SAA never confronted eachother for a reason.
Now it depends on Turkey if they want to keep pushing or just stop the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Many chinese troll? What purpose of chinese in mid east conflict. Is turk ops threatening theor state? Why not go to east sea or south sea blah

This thread almost derailed

Btw how advanced of turkish? Tel abyad etc? How condition?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Ruhnama said:


> Many chinese troll? What purpose of chinese in mid east conflict. Is turk ops threatening theor state? Why not go to east sea or south sea blah
> 
> This thread almost derailed
> 
> Btw how advanced of turkish? Tel abyad etc? How condition?



Welcome to trollfest. What they love to do is trolling left and right of this forum. You can realise their availability with nonsense statements.


----------



## boca120879

Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh to Muslim
& good day to the rest

If you can't contribute something useful
in this thread,
please keep quiet.

I'm only interested in the
ongoing operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183652981989871617
It is officially underlined that Turkey is entering into Menbij. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183658141332000768

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

bl33d said:


> Syria, Kurds and Russia come to agreement to defend Syrian borders. US just gave another edge to Russia to meddle in Middle East. There is nothing peaceful or good intent about Turkey's operation. If anything, it leaves a very dangerous precedent for other nations to follow.
> It even strengthens India's position of striking terror camps across our borders. Turkeys example will be used whenever Pakistan opposes any such action in its border.



Difference is we will humiliate India like we did in February 2019 if India gets too stupid



Bac Ho said:


> You sure you be happy when gangsters with rifles and tanks charge into your neighborhood. Everyone flee. These thugs make sex slaves out of every woman and kill every men who remain.



Memories from Vietnam war?


----------



## hussain0216

Bac Ho said:


> Vietnam war is something we can be proud of.
> 
> Elsewhere, when USA raped, killed and robbed, either militarily or financially, most men of nations have no balls.



Vietnam was turned into a brothel

You loved big white man long time for dolla!


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183655995395973122


----------



## jamahir

MMM-E said:


> Turkish Armed Forces+National Syrian Army



National Syrian Army... what is that ?? A bunch of international terrorists, coming in from various countries, from Indonesia to Belgium ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ravenheer

Everyblind man could sea that this is a great theather with actors like Russia, Turkey and Syria. 

The US and SDF are neutralized effectively. Putin and Erdogan set Trump checkmate. Civil war us over. Kurdistan is over. US meddling is over. Israeli plans are over.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183680403854499841


----------



## jamahir

MMM-E said:


> Syria and Russia should pray for the Turkish Armed Forces who clean Syrian cities from American-Israeli-European proxies PKK/YPG and ISIS Terrorists to protect Syria's territorial integrity



Syria's territorial integrity can be protected by the Syrian government forces and their allies, and remove the terrorists that have been rampaging in Syria since 2011. There is no need for Turkey to get involved in Syria, unless Assad and his government specifically call upon Turkey for help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

The US is coming out of Syria.

Stop demogogy, sloganist rhetorics.

*We've accomplished something you can't even imagine.*

The territorial integrity of Syria guaranteed.

We will now complete the final step by working for the success of the constitutional commission.

Stop crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jamahir

dBSPL said:


> We've accomplished something you can't even imagine.



And what is that ??



dBSPL said:


> The territorial integrity of Syria guaranteed.



How ??


----------



## CAN_TR

Isn't it funny that Turkish operation pushed France out and soon the US (or they retreat to the oilfields)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

jamahir said:


> National Syrian Army... what is that ?? A bunch of international terrorists, coming in from various countries, from Indonesia to Belgium ??


Those who went to Tel Abyad yesterday were Syrians who lost their homeland in the 2014 A.Q occupation and the 2015 pkk occupation, You dont have any limits in inferiority.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183377920401821697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183364329774747649
If you know Arabic, listen it,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

bl33d said:


> Syria, Kurds and Russia come to agreement to defend Syrian borders. US just gave another edge to Russia to meddle in Middle East. There is nothing peaceful or good intent about Turkey's operation. If anything, it leaves a very dangerous precedent for other nations to follow.
> It even strengthens India's position of striking terror camps across our borders. Turkeys example will be used whenever Pakistan opposes any such action in its border.


Pakistan isn't Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

jamahir said:


> National Syrian Army... what is that ?? A bunch of international terrorists, coming in from various countries, from Indonesia to Belgium ??




National Syrian Army = 100% Syrian People

Ex- Syrian Army Soldiers created National Syrian Army to protect innocent Syrian People being slaughtered by criminal murderer dictator ASSAD Regime and Iran backed Terrorist Groups



jamahir said:


> Syria's territorial integrity can be protected by the Syrian government forces and their allies, and remove the terrorists that have been rampaging in Syria since 2011.



the biggest terrorists are ASSAD Regime , Iran and Iran backed Terrorist Groups who killed over 600.000 innocent Syrian People to protect criminal murderer dictatorial regime since 2011





jamahir said:


> There is no need for Turkey to get involved in Syria, unless Assad and his government specifically call upon Turkey for help.



There is no need for call upon from anyone
Turkey has right to be in Syria to fight terrorism ( UN article 51 self defense )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

Bac Ho said:


> War between Syria and Turkey imminent?
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...y-in-northern-syria-state-media-idUSKBN1WS0MS
> Syrian army begins to move troops to 'confront' Turkey in northern Syria: state media



There's no Syria... so it will be wrong to call any group as Syrian Army. Real Syrian army refused to kill it's brethren in the beginning of the conflict, deserted Assad and actually after some time joined together under the umbrella of FSA to fight Isisi, IRGC and their Afghan and Pakistanis slaves.


----------



## cabatli_53

Turkey’s Peace spring operation provided;

Establishment of US/France backed YPG state (West and their puppies Al-Saud and UAE poured billion $ to make them a “tiger” with sweat perception operations) become a sweat dream.
US and France had to be withdrawn from N. Syria.
Russia will become more dominant in region and Turkish/Rusian cooperation will improve in geopolitic matters If they keep their words to Turkiye.
Syrian unity will be formed again only If they accept Turkey’s options with cleaning all anti-Turkey elements from Syrian territory in peace talk process but I do not suppose the Arabian refugees to be stationed in security zone region will accept to live under the rules of Asad so I believe Turkey will form a new solution for autonomy If Asad insists on staying in power.
Turkish supported SNA and million of Arabian refugees will have a larger safe place alonside with their protector Turkiye. Asad forces can not be threat for their lives anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

MMM-E said:


> National Syrian Army = 100% Syrian People



Did you personally interview all those Syrian people on their views about this "National Syrian Army" ( or FSA to use its older name ) ??

Assad is the President after eight years of war. Surely if he did not have the loyalty of the Syrian public he wouldn't have been the President for so long. This is just one example.



BATMAN said:


> Real Syrian army refused to kill it's brethren in the beginning of the conflict, deserted Assad and actually after some time joined together under the umbrella of FSA



Did a similar thing happen in Libya in 2011 ??


----------



## BATMAN

MMM-E said:


> the biggest terrorists are ASSAD Regime , Russia , Iran and Iran backed Terrorist Groups who killed over 600.000 innocent Syrian People to protect criminal murderer dictatorial regime



Pakistan agencies are over stressed, they lack resources to handle those trained militants and their supporters.
Anytime state try to make investigation against them, they get alerted and carry out a sabotage act to create mess.


----------



## dBSPL

jamahir said:


> And what is that ??


The US withdrawal from Syria today, and taking the pyd card's from them, has been realized thanks to the Turkey's determination of the operation.

The white house's statements confirm that this operation took place despite the opposition of the United States. (There may be mentioned coordination between Erdogan and Putin.) When you look at the international Zionist media anyway, the reason for this anger against Turkey can be seen.

One of the neo-con wing's leading names , L. Graham, todays saying that Turkey's new policy start to hurt US'(and its allies) policy interest in ME , more than any country. As a result, certain strategies in the US have had to change without the Pentagon's will.

So there's nothing here that interests you. Your country is a state that deals with its problems within a limited region in Asia. I'm talking about the actors in the Syrian problem.



jamahir said:


> How ??



The political wing of the NSA is the legitimate opposition side in the constitutional commission that will begin in Geneva. Russia, Iran and Turkey reached consensus on this issue. This is also provide the regime must see them as legitimate opposition. Together they will make a constitution.

Without following the agenda, with lots of ignorance and twitter slogans, you doing anti-Turkey blabbering here

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BATMAN

Bac Ho said:


> Pakistan should talk in the same spirit to China when discussing HK riot.



Why should we?
HK is a social economic unrest. China is more than capable to deal with it.


----------



## jamahir

dBSPL said:


> Russia, Iran and Turkey reached consensus on this issue. This is also provide the regime must see them as legitimate opposition. Together they will make a constitution.



Can you provide me a neutral news source ( preferably Russian ) to know more ??


----------



## cabatli_53

Thanks to Peace Spring operation, Sound of prayer call was heard 6 years after YPG invasion in Tel Abyad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183494265621700608

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## BATMAN

jamahir said:


> Did a similar thing happen in Libya in 2011 ??


Got not much idea about the Libyan civil war.
There as well Europe and US funded and armed some dissidents, don't know further.
Does India supplies arms and explosives there as well?



Bac Ho said:


> You are entitled your own opinions. Chinese says CIA is working for blood to be spilled.


My opinion is based on my limited knowledge... i can't study all conflicts and protests in details.


----------



## Rogue1

PakAlp said:


> Guys stop personal attacks against each other and your ancestors. Dont forget we all are one Ummah, even if it's on paper these days. Where are the moderators???
> 
> If the YPG has done a deal with the Syrian Arab army to let them overtake their territory then this should be fine with the Turks as their war is against YPG not SAA. I am sure once Turks make the Zone then they will hand it over to the SAA after all development is done. It would be a mistake if this does not take please.
> 
> The Turks need to make sure to not let the Muslim Brotherhood come in power in the zone area because otherwise they will make big enmity with Saudi Arabia, Uae and Egypt, aswell as Syrian government. This will isolate Turkey in the region. They should instead get rid of the YPG and make a deal with Syrian government and Russia to not let Syrian territory be used against Turkey and let all the refugees go back to Syria. With this there will be no YPG on Turkish border areas and Syrian SAA will make sure no threat to Turkey is posed. Turkey should also normalise relations with Syria and help rebuild the country.
> 
> This is why I always believed it was a big blunder for Turkey to support the rebels in the first place. The Syrian government never posed any threat to Turkey nor it ever supported YPG like groups because they posed threats to Syria aswell.


Where have you been getting your info? Muslim Brotherhood in Syria? Too much BBC Propaganda. A Blunder for Turkey to support rebels? Everyone supported the rebels, the US, EU and the GCC but who was directly effected by the conflict in Syria having to take most the refugees? Turkey. Also you expect Turkey to normalise relations with a Regime who has slaughtered 500,000 of their own people. Imprisoning and torturing thousands of women and children to death in many cases. Turkey was a nation that took a moral stand against Assad and I pray that never changes. And GCC and Egypt can go fuc$ themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

BATMAN said:


> There as well Europe and US funded some dissidents, don't know further.



Libya 2011 was another NATO + GCC + Al Qaeda + MB operation.



BATMAN said:


> Does India supplies arms and explosives there as well?



To the opposition ?? I don't think so.

But the Indian government certainly did one wrong thing. It allowed gun camera vids of the Typhoon jets to be shown to the Indian Air Force. These jets were bombarding Gaddafi's compound and the Typhoon was being pitched for sale to the IAF and these particular vids were being presented as advertisement for the Typhoon's abilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Bac Ho said:


> Turkey vision for Syria, is unfortunately an anti Allah regime run by Al Qaeda/FSA/ISIS, wearing the coat of pious Muslims, who are in the business of genocide, sex slave and terrorism.




@Dubious Bro, Please find a solution to this new troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

jamahir said:


> Can you provide me a neutral news source ( preferably Russian ) to know more ??


Instead of exhibiting lies based on propaganda, you should spend some time for reading.

Start here : https://www.google.com/search?q=Guterres announces constitution commission for Syria


----------



## BATMAN

jamahir said:


> Libya 2011 was another NATO + GCC + Al Qaeda + MB operation.
> 
> 
> 
> To the opposition ?? I don't think so.
> 
> But the Indian government certainly did one wrong thing. It allowed gun camera vids of the Typhoon jets to be shown to the Indian Air Force. These jets were bombarding Gaddafi's compound and the Typhoon was being pitched for sale to the IAF and these particular vids were being presented as advertisement for the Typhoon's abilities.



can't say how credible is your info. Not much informed /interested at the moment.
I can discuss Kashmir killings with you.


----------



## Ravenheer

jamahir said:


> Did you personally interview all those Syrian people on their views about this "National Syrian Army" ( or FSA to use its older name ) ??
> 
> Assad is the President after eight years of war. Surely if he did not have the loyalty of the Syrian public he wouldn't have been the President for so long. This is just one example.
> 
> 
> 
> Did a similar thing happen in Libya in 2011 ??



Please eh? If Assad was a good guy than those 7 million Syrian refugees worldwide would go back to the liberated Assad-areas. If he was a real good president, those Syrian wont flee or desert the army but fight against the rebels. Even Putin said yesterday that Assad was responsible for what happened.

Assad just get the trone from his dad, and after him his son will get the throne and so on if nothing changes. Maybe this time, if the constitutional commitee is etablishes by the Astana Three there will be free election's.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dubious

cabatli_53 said:


> @Dubious Bro, Please find a solution to this new troll.


Brother always mention 2-3 mods.....so that others can also see the type of headache these type of trolls offer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Dubious said:


> Brother always mention 2-3 mods.....so that others can also see the type of headache these type of trolls offer




Thanks brother.


----------



## MMM-E

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183694424875978752


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183689587991945217

REVENGE REVENGE! Turkish Commandos are coming for revenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Ravenheer said:


> Please eh? If Assad was a good guy than those 7 million Syrian refugees worldwide would go back to the liberated Assad-areas. If he was a real good president, those Syrian wont flee or desert the army but fight against the rebels.



Here is news from August this year :


> The Syrian TV showed footage of the military presence in the recently taken areas, citing government sources as saying that efforts are being exerted to secure the medical help and other basic necessities for the people who will return to their homes after the liberation


----------



## dBSPL

Ruhnama said:


> Many chinese troll? What purpose of chinese in mid east conflict. Is turk ops threatening theor state? Why not go to east sea or south sea blah
> 
> This thread almost derailed
> 
> Btw how advanced of turkish? Tel abyad etc? How condition?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183702346288848901
"Tunnel detections" continue in the town centers. And the mines are being removed. On the other hand, along the border line, the operation of Tel Abyad and Rasullayn areas physically merged.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183703094200360960
However, the expected operation this day will be in Manbic. The Turkish soldier usually make its operation at night time but this time will be an exception.

The advance of the regime from the south made it necessary for the pkk / pyd organization to negotiate with Russia. A heavy defeat for neocons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BL33D

Enigma SIG said:


> Pakistan isn't Syria.


I only said it bolsters India's position as to the reason Turkey is giving for its offensive. Of cuz Pakistan isnt Syria, Duh.


----------



## dBSPL

cabatli_53 said:


> Thanks to Peace Spring operation, Sound of prayer call was heard 6 years after YPG invasion in Tel Abyad.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183494265621700608


Minor note: Tel Abyad was invaded by A.Q and DAESH in July 2014. They killed hundreds of FSA members.

Then Pkk / Pyd invaded from daesh. Pkk took this region with a forty-five-day siege. They destroyed the whole town. Turkmen and Arab townspeople were forced to emigrate to Turkey with this 2 invasion.

They returned home today.

*Alhamdulillah*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cabatli_53

Munbij operation is starting in following hours. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183492488138514432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183708711778508804

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

cabatli_53 said:


> Munbij operation is starting in following hours.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183492488138514432


Bro, Commando's marching videos appeared in first hours of the morning. So tactical maneuvers were completed hours ago. The Arabian tribes in the Manbij issued a declaration in favor of the NSA last week. Inside is our boys, only formality will take place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertad

I'm starting to think this whole operation is a nothingburger. SAA is already in Manbij and Kobane. SAA will enter all Kurdish majority areas, none of which Turkish army nor their jihadii rats have managed to take after almost a week. If Erdogan is determined to go into these areas his smartest move is to use his jihadi rat cannon fodder. However if they fail to take these areas Turkey will now have 2 enemies, unified against it, right at its border. Which will defeat the purpose of the whole operation in the first place.

I think his dream of settling jihadi rats in Kurdish areas is over. Best thing is to talk things through with Assad and Russia and get a deal he can live with to avoid unnecessary bloodshed. Already international consensus is against Turkey and this operation so any major bloodletting will be blamed squarely on Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Its Master Plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

libertad said:


> I think his dream of settling jihadi rats in Kurdish areas is over.



Manbij is Arab city , not Kurdish

and We have seen trash SAA and Iran backed terrorist rats in Afrin .. you pathetic losers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oublious

libertad said:


> I'm starting to think this whole operation is a nothingburger. SAA is already in Manbij and Kobane. SAA will enter all Kurdish majority areas, none of which Turkish army nor their jihadii rats have managed to take after almost a week. If Erdogan is determined to go into these areas his smartest move is to use his jihadi rat cannon fodder. However if they fail to take these areas Turkey will now have 2 enemies, unified against it, right at its border. Which will defeat the purpose of the whole operation in the first place.
> 
> I think his dream of settling jihadi rats in Kurdish areas is over. Best thing is to talk things through with Assad and Russia and get a deal he can live with to avoid unnecessary bloodshed. Already international consensus is against Turkey and this operation so any major bloodletting will be blamed squarely on Turkey.




It is matter of time we will liberate that city from pkk and dumb keyboard warriors...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

Time to face the reality.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183688991398354945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183718620448395264*
*
*
f**king ba**ards , they opened the doors of all DAESH prisons while retreat .

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183721923974483971

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183723254608990217

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

cabatli_53 said:


> Turkey’s Peace spring operation provided;
> 
> Establishment of US/France backed YPG state (West and their puppies Al-Saud and UAE poured billion $ to make them a “tiger” with sweat perception operations) become a sweat dream.
> US and France had to be withdrawn from N. Syria.
> Russia will become more dominant in region and Turkish/Rusian cooperation will improve in geopolitic matters If they keep their words to Turkiye.


Take area from US ally and give it to Assad and Russia who are directly responsible for killing tens of thousands Turks. Genius plan.


----------



## libertad

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183718620448395264*
> *
> *
> f**king ba**ards , they opened the doors of all DAESH prisons while retreat .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183721923974483971
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183723254608990217



So what are they implying here, that Kurds are supporting daesh? The same daesh they battled with so bitterly a few years ago? 

I call bs on this Turkish propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

libertad said:


> So what are they implying here, that Kurds are supporting daesh? The same daesh they battled with so bitterly a few years ago?
> 
> I call bs on this Turkish propaganda.



They didn't battle ISIS because they hate them. They battled ISIS because they saw an opportunity for power. Now they've lost their power, they have no need to pretend like they care about ISIS anymore.

Doesn't mean that the ypg support ISIS but rather that if they no incentive to keep them imprisoned then they won't keep them imprisoned.


----------



## dBSPL

libertad said:


> So what are they implying here, that Kurds are supporting daesh? The same daesh they battled with so bitterly a few years ago?
> 
> I call bs on this Turkish propaganda.


Prisons are empty, in PKK's retreat areas. What are you talking about?

I mean, this terrorist organization, like all the others, is fighting for their own interests. Deash was a lever for them. With using this leverage, they became the proxy force of the Pentagon and dominated the east of Syria with over 50.000 truck military aid.. In return, they were allowed to do doctrinal work, including the education system, throughout the region under US protection. 

Today, as they have lost this attribute, many European citizens DAESH terrorists escaped prisons thanks to PKK.


----------



## libertad

Numerous said:


> They didn't battle ISIS because they hate them. They battled ISIS because they saw an opportunity for power. Now they've lost their power, they have no need to pretend like they care about ISIS anymore.
> 
> Doesn't mean that the ypg support ISIS but rather that if they no incentive to keep them imprisoned then they won't keep them imprisoned.



Why would they just release them when they could turn them over to SAA or just execute them?


----------



## dBSPL

500 said:


> Take area from US ally and give it to Assad and Russia who are directly responsible for killing tens of thousands Turks. Genius plan.


Is this Turkey's fault? Since Obama's period, we were saying that this would come to this point.

The Pentagon ruined it all.

The Pentagon's this situation is really pathetic.

They have harmed the interests of all of their allies in the field. They forced Turkey to break from coordination. And in doing so, they put Israel's security at greater risk.



500 said:


> Take area from US ally and give it to Assad and Russia who are directly responsible for killing tens of thousands Turks. Genius plan.


btw, Please review the videos showing the doctrine centers and the official buildings in the seized areas. Just a year ago, almost all of you argued that there was no interest between the Pkk and the PYD. Today we see that the PKK in everywhere in east syria itself with its doctrinal and institutional structure


----------



## Numerous

libertad said:


> Why would they just release them when they could turn them over to SAA or just execute them?



Same reason the regime releases ISIS fighters in rebel areas sometimes- they expect ISIS to regroup and then attack the rebels which it normally does. Likewise the ypg expect ISIS to make trouble for the turks & syrian national army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183727029658771457See what you've done to Resulayn, a predominantly Arab and muslim/christian religious town. You were turning East Syria into a bad replica of North Ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183734537563594752

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mustafa erkan

500 said:


> Take area from US ally and give it to Assad and Russia who are directly responsible for killing tens of thousands Turks. Genius plan.


 I think Russians more trustable than Europe ,USA ,Arab countries and Israel
YPG is giving the land we are not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

mustafa erkan said:


> I think Russians more trustable than Europe ,USA ,Arab countries and Israel


"Trust is put on the illusion of Power"...
and
"Trust in Power is Failure"


No need to put your Trust in others (ie Those with Power)... since those you put yours in do NOT trust you... but actually despise you.


----------



## MMM-E

500 said:


> Take area from US ally and give it to Assad and Russia who are directly responsible for killing tens of thousands Turks. Genius plan.



PENTAGON's ally PKK/YPG Terrorists killed tens of thousands of Turks to destroy Turkey's territorial integrity

The US can give Manbij area to NATO ally Turkey ... are you agree ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mustafa erkan

HannibalBarca said:


> "Trust is put on the illusion of Power"...
> and
> "Trust in Power is Failure"
> 
> 
> No need to put your Trust in others (ie Those with Power)... since those you put yours in do NOT trust you... but actually despise you.


I mean They do what they say like us.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Northern Syria is Arab land and will remain as such. No amount of Kurdish terrorists will change that. They are being dealt with currently by Syrian Arabs (whether the Syrian opposition or the Syrian Arab Army) and will be dealt with until they will no longer create problems for Syria. In any case it is a question of time before that region will be flooded by Syrian Arabs and the Kurds will be outbreed very easily. Which is even happening in the imaginary Barzanistan in Northern Iraq.

Some imaginary Erdogan dreams (if he and his supporters have such silly ideas) of annexing that land will remain as such too.

If not for Syria being in turmoil for almost 10 years, those Kurds would have been dealt with by just a few Arab clans alone. Like always throughout recorded history ever since they migrated to Arab lands.

It seems that most of the ground fighting is done by local Syrian Arabs. I hope that they capture every anti-Arab Kurd terrorist and put a pullet in their heads of those stateless trouble makers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Northern Syria is Arab land and will remain as such. No amount of Kurdish terrorists will change that. They are being dealt with currently by Syrian Arabs (whether the Syrian opposition or the Syrian Arab Army) and will be dealt with until they will no longer create problems for Syria. In any case it is a question of time before that region will be flooded by Syrian Arabs and the Kurds will be outbreed very easily. Which is even happening in the imaginary Barzanistan in Northern Iraq.
> 
> Some imaginary Erdogan dreams (if he and his supporters have such silly ideas) of annexing that land will remain as such too.
> 
> If not for Syria being in turmoil for almost 10 years, those Kurds would have been dealt with by just a few Arab clans alone. Like always throughout recorded history ever since they migrated to Arab lands.
> 
> It seems that most of the ground fighting is done by local Syrian Arabs. I hope that they capture every anti-Arab Kurd terrorist and put a pullet in their heads of those stateless trouble makers.



The Irony of some Arab countries ... is their support for those Anti-Arab Kurdish groups...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Northern Syria is Arab land and will remain as such. No amount of Kurdish terrorists will change that. They are being dealt with currently by Syrian Arabs (whether the Syrian opposition or the Syrian Arab Army) and will be dealt with until they will no longer create problems for Syria. In any case it is a question of time before that region will be flooded by Syrian Arabs and the Kurds will be outbreed very easily. Which is even happening in the imaginary Barzanistan in Northern Iraq.
> 
> Some imaginary Erdogan dreams (if he and his supporters have such silly ideas) of annexing that land will remain as such too.
> 
> If not for Syria being in turmoil for almost 10 years, those Kurds would have been dealt with by just a few Arab clans alone. Like always throughout recorded history ever since they migrated to Arab lands.
> 
> It seems that most of the ground fighting is done by local Syrian Arabs. I hope that they capture every anti-Arab Kurd terrorist and put a pullet in their heads of those stateless trouble makers.




I advise you to tell your fairy tales to Al Saud pigs supporting YPG terrorists for decades. Today, The rules of the game are written by Turkish and Syrian national army troops in N. Syria. Feel free to cry for your hundreds of millions of dollars which was wasted on the YPG for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

HannibalBarca said:


> The Irony of some Arab countries ... is their support for those Anti-Arab Kurdish groups...



Which are those Arab countries and why do you think that a few regimes and everything they are doing speaks for all 500+ million Arabs? I don't know a single Arab that will take the side of some hostile foreigners (the Kurds in question, not all of them of course) over their own Arab brethren.

I want to remind you that when Iraq used to deal with terrorist Kurds most effectively in the region (for breakfast) for decades, you had volunteer Arabs on the frontline from abroad, including KSA. Not to mention that Arabs of Northern Iraq and Northern Syria are closely related to people of KSA on every front. They are our sons and daughters, some left just 150 years ago.

Anyway the mess that we see in Syria, is all thanks to the incompetent and traitorous Al-Assad regime. There is nothing "Arab" about that regime despite their fake nationalism and bravado. Look at what they have turned a proud nation and people like Syria into. A regional brothel.



cabatli_53 said:


> I advice you to tell your fairy tales to Al Saud pigs supporting YPG terrorists since decades. Today, The rules of games are written by Turkey and Syrian national army troops in N. Syria. Feel free to cry for your hundreds of million $ which was wasted to YPG for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Northern Syria is Arab land and will remain as such. No amount of Kurdish terrorists will change that. They are being dealt with currently by Syrian Arabs (whether the Syrian opposition or the Syrian Arab Army) and will be dealt with until they will no longer create problems for Syria. In any case it is a question of time before that region will be flooded by Syrian Arabs and the Kurds will be outbreed very easily. Which is even happening in the imaginary Barzanistan in Northern Iraq.
> 
> Some imaginary Erdogan dreams (if he and his supporters have such silly ideas) of annexing that land will remain as such too.
> 
> If not for Syria being in turmoil for almost 10 years, those Kurds would have been dealt with by just a few Arab clans alone. Like always throughout recorded history ever since they migrated to Arab lands.
> 
> It seems that most of the ground fighting is done by local Syrian Arabs. I hope that they capture every anti-Arab Kurd terrorist and put a pullet in their heads of those stateless trouble makers.




Wahhabism in Saudi enterprise to support western policy of divide and conquer of "Arab" lands.

*Saudi Arabia says it’s given $100 million to northeast Syria*
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/17/saudi-arabia-says-its-given-100-million-to-northeast-syria.html

*Saudi minister requests support for YPG/PKK terrorists*
https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/saudi-minister-requests-support-for-ypg-pkk-terrorists/1504938

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Dai Toruko said:


> Wahhabism in Saudi enterprise to support western policy of divide and conquer of "Arab" lands.
> 
> *Saudi Arabia says it’s given $100 million to northeast Syria*
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/17/saudi-arabia-says-its-given-100-million-to-northeast-syria.html
> 
> *Saudi minister requests support for YPG/PKK terrorists*
> https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-east/saudi-minister-requests-support-for-ypg-pkk-terrorists/1504938



Baseless propaganda that I have zero interest in. No such thing as "Wahhabism" either. Islam and all its branches originate in modern-day KSA, including sufism.
80% of Northeastern Syria is inhabited by Syrian Sunni Arabs that KSA has close ties to on all fronts. All the Arab clans in the region are supported by KSA economically and politically. Will remain to be the case.

Kurds have nothing to do with KSA, unlike your reality of hosting the largest Kurdish population in the world and even having Kurdish separatist parties operating inside your country. Erdogan too was/is the biggest backer of Barzanistan in Northern Iraq too. So please stop embarrassing yourself.

I stand with the Syrian people against terrorist Kurdish usurpers. Always been the case and will always be the case. Go cry elsewhere. In fact you might in fact be a Kurd yourself.


----------



## cabatli_53

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Which are those Arab countries and why do you think that a few regimes and everything they are doing speaks for all 500+ million Arabs? I don't know a single Arab that will take the side of some hostile foreigners (the Kurds in question, not all of them of course) over their own Arab brethren.
> 
> I want to remind you that when Iraq used to deal with terrorist Kurds most effectively in the region (for breakfast) for decades, you had volunteer Arabs on the frontline from abroad, including KSA. Not to mention that Arabs of Northern Iraq and Northern Syria are closely related to people of KSA on every front. They are our sons and daughters, some left just 150 years ago.
> 
> Anyway the mess that we see in Syria, is all thanks to the incompetent and traitorous Al-Assad regime. There is nothing "Arab" about that regime despite their fake nationalism and bravado. Look at what they have turned a proud nation and people like Syria into. A regional brothel.
> 
> 
> 
> Go take your medicine my Arabized and Turkified Anatoli. As I see it the fighting is done by local Syrian Arabs and that land belongs to them and will remain as such. I have zero interest in your ridiculous troll posts.




It seems Your back is burning as hell. You played the wrong horse with supporting YPg terrorists against your Arab brothers and Turkiye. Today, You are trying to save your day with your delusion stories. It seems Humiliation you have faced against Yemen made you fall into serious trouble but those are your good days. The future will be more destructive for your psicological health. Turkey should certainly support all elements that is stationed against anti-Alsaud pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ruhnama

cabatli_53 said:


> Welcome to trollfest. What they love to do is trolling left and right of this forum. You can realise their availability with nonsense statements.



Really I want said what joe taslim said in fast furious movie


jamahir said:


> National Syrian Army... what is that ?? A bunch of international terrorists, coming in from various countries, from Indonesia to Belgium ??



What said you said huh? Indonesian never join that NSA. If there are some radical bunch inhere they join daesh moron. Not that turkish backed faction. 

Ok just rant back to ops



cabatli_53 said:


> @Dubious Bro, Please find a solution to this new troll.


Just take to him spratly island mod


Ok i just post rant

What is now posiyion in manbij? Are SAA also going to manbij?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

cabatli_53 said:


> It seems Your back is burning as hell. You played the wrong horse with supporting YPg terrorists against your Arab brothers and Turkiye. Today, You are trying to save your day with your delusion stories. It seems Humiliation you have faced against Yemen made you fall into serious trouble but those are your good days. The future will be more destructive for your psicological health. Turkey should certainly support all elements that is stationed against anti-Alsaud pigs.



I have zero interest in your fairytale stories and Arab-obsession, Anatoli.

This is the ground reality in Yemen. 90% of control. All main ports, oil, gas everything. With incredibly small casualties.







An Arab-obsessed Ajami is not going to dictate who I support or shall support. Go cry for your Kurdish brethren. They are your people, not mine. KSA and the people have always supported Syrian Arabs against Kurdish and non-Kurdish terrorism in Syria. End of story. As have the Arab people.

@Dubious

Take a look at this anti-Arab and Arab-obsessed "moderator" making unmotivated insults, using insults and giving negative warnings while trolling.

@Horus 

What kind of behavior is this? I voice support for our Arab brethren in Syria to regain their lawful land, and this individual is writing unmotivated insults and writing fairytales of KSA support for some anti-Arab Kurds (lol) and his brain is incapable of understanding that even if that nonsense claim was true, it does not mean that 500 million Arabs agree with everything their rulers do. His beloved Erdogan has committed 100's of political blunders but using his logic, he must have blindly supported all of them!

Calling regional government leaders for pigs, leaders with incredibly strong ties to Pakistan, while nobody insulted him, his country or leadership, does not amount to a negative warning but my reply to his trolling does? What is going on here? You want to chase away the last Arab users here and let non-Arabs become spokesmen of 500 million Arabs here on PDF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> I have zero interest in your fairytale stories and Arab-obsession, Anatoli.
> 
> This is the ground reality in Yemen. 90% of control. All main ports, oil, gas everything. With incredibly small casualties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Arab-obsessed Ajami is not going to dictate who I support or shall support. Go cry for your Kurdish brethren. They are your people, not mine. KSA and the people have always supported Syrian Arabs against Kurdish and non-Kurdish terrorism in Syria. End of story. As have the Arab people.
> 
> @Dubious
> 
> Take a look at this anti-Arab and Arab-obsessed Anatolian "moderator" making unmotivated insults, using insults and giving negative warnings while trolling.




That is the ground reality in Al Saud’s land created by Yemen. Take it easy ! 






It seems Troll-Saif al Arab started crying to Moderators with lies to make a perception operation again. How type a shameless creature you are ? Al saud pigs specially educated you to make disinformation and belly dancing in forums?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

cabatli_53 said:


> That is the ground reality in Al Saud’s land created by Yemen. Take it easy !
> 
> View attachment 583883



Shall I post your reality? Economic, political or in terms of Erdogan land and its 40 year old failure to defeat PKK? You think that Iran was not humiliated by KSA prior to that? Their parliament attacked in broad daylight, military parades, monthly attacks on their soldiers and kidnappings, 30+ IRGC killed in 1 single attack, oil pipelines attacked regularly in Al-Ahwaz, trains derailed, oil tankers attacked outside of KSA etc.

The sanctions have destroyed their country and caused 10.000 of direct or indirect casualties. KSA has been humiliating them for decades using your logic. In any case no war will erupt between the two regional powers. So keep dreaming.

Full production returned within 10 days. KSA's enormous reserves ready to be shipped never interrupted any oil flow. The sharp rise in oil prices covered the damage. Security measures have been further taken and indigenous military projects speeded up. Putin is visiting while we speak. THAAD and S-400 arriving etc.

Anyway beautiful map.






I have wasted enough of my time on this Arabized anti-Arab troll and his fantasies that have 0 importance outside of a protected PDF environment and echo chamber.



cabatli_53 said:


> That is the ground reality in Al Saud’s land created by Yemen. Take it easy !
> 
> View attachment 583883
> 
> 
> It seems Troll-Saif al Arab started crying to Moderators with lies to make a perception operation again. How type a shameless creature you are ? Al saud pigs specially educated you to make disinformation and belly dancing in forums?



Your behavior will be reported, have no doubt about that. Also as a foreigner, I advice you to refrain from speaking in the name of Arabs, if not wanting to further humiliate yourself.


----------



## dBSPL

Please discuss other polemics in the relevant topics which are outside the scope of the operation. Mr Bone Saw's trolls can drown in their own sh*t, you don't have to take it seriously. Also you do not have to respond to fakes/propagandas that is not confirmed by any official sources.

@The Eagle @Dubious @WebMaster @cabatli_53


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183744926984605696Last warning. Everyone needs to retreat south of the M4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

@cabatli_53

I suggest to remove those 2 negative ratings and reconsider your abuse of moderation power or this issue will be brought up with the senior moderation team very quickly. Either that or you give yourself negative ratings for your unmotivated insults, fairytales and derailing of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> @cabatli_53
> 
> I suggest to remove those 2 negative warnings and reconsider your abuse of moderation power or this issue will be brought up with the senior moderation team very quickly. Either that or you give yourself negative warnings for your unmotivated insults, fairytales and derailing of this thread.


You don't deserve any less. After start to trolling the topic, u cant you play the victim. Nobody eats these tricks anymore. Wherever you try to insult the Turkish nation, we will put you in the dog's ***.

If you don't have anything else to say about relevant to topic , the worst thing you can do is keep this malicious attitude. Because there will be a return.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

dBSPL said:


> You don't deserve any less. After start to trolling the topic, u cant you play the victim. Nobody eats these tricks anymore. Wherever you try to insult the Turkish nation, we will put you in the dog's ***.





tesla said:


> you dont nothing. you smells just ypg '*** like piggies



@waz @Horus @Dubious

Another example of unmotivated insults from desperate keyboard warriors. I suggest taking a look at the last 2 pages.

Here we have a bunch of non-Arabs speaking in the name of 500 million Arabs, KSA, 35 million Saudi Arabians and me personally as well after I have voiced my support for my brethren in Syria and the territorial integrity of the Syrian state.

They see Kurds everywhere (despite 99.9% of all Arabs, outside of Northern Iraq and Northern Syria, having not even a distant relation to Kurds), but in reality there are more Kurds in Turkey than anywhere else, including Kurdish terrorists (PKK 40 + years) and unlike their reality, the Arabs knew how to deal with them, prior to US involvement in Iraq and other regional entities.

In fact I might be discussing with Kurds themselves.

Baseless Erdogan propaganda of imaginary YPG support (  ) that is left unproven. Speaking in the names of regimes as if individuals have a direct say in foreign policies. Erdogan has committed 100's of foreign policy blunders, in Syria alone, yet using the logic of those trolls, they all blindly supported it and still do!

Unmotivated insults, personal insults, countrymen heavily insulting without negative ratings etc., derailing the topic of this thread etc. 100% case of misuse of moderation power abuse.

I have put those trolls on my ignore list as they are nobodies and simple keyboard warriors that have nothing to do with any internal Arab matters but I intend to highlight the above mentioned problematics. PDF has already declined severely in recent years. If such a status quo continues, PDF will further suffer.


----------



## dBSPL

NSA announced they are heading to Manbij, at the same time YPG have already started handing Manbij and Tabqa over to Assad.

The third myth that collapsed today : "YPG represents Syrian opposition"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

friends ignore this honourless idiot . dont wast time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Ruhnama said:


> What said you said huh? Indonesian never join that NSA. If there are some radical bunch inhere they join daesh moron. Not that turkish backed faction.



I meant individual Indonesians like those connected to Jemaah Islamiyah.

The "Free Syrian Army" has a large percentage of foreign terrorists.


----------



## Ruhnama

jamahir said:


> I meant individual Indonesians like those connected to Jemaah Islamiyah.
> 
> The "Free Syrian Army" has a large percentage of foreign terrorists.



Still more pipel join isis. Dont know why maybe more popular. Just hope those moron can beaten by Indonesian govt of they back
(Sorry if derailing turkish threat this is super oot)

Btw in this thread we have many turkish, arab chinese, pakistani, indian, indonesian, vietnamese ,iranian and so on.
Wah wah........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

MMM-E said:


> PENTAGON's ally PKK/YPG Terrorists killed tens of thousands of Turks to destroy Turkey's territorial integrity
> 
> The US can give Manbij area to NATO ally Turkey ... are you agree ?





mustafa erkan said:


> I think Russians more trustable than Europe ,USA ,Arab countries and Israel
> YPG is giving the land we are not


PKK was created by Assad and Russia. Tens of thousands Turks were killed from areas controlled by Assad and Russia. Zero attacks against Turkey came out from US controlled areas.


----------



## dBSPL

jamahir said:


> I meant individual Indonesians like those connected to Jemaah Islamiyah.
> 
> The "Free Syrian Army" has a large percentage of foreign terrorists.


Which battalions in the field are foreign fighters, for example? Would you please give me a exact name of units? Which fraction and which front?

I told you not to comment on things you didn't know about. Just a few hours ago. Although you didn't know about the constitutional commission, you were writing nonsense here.

Now you continue to speak without knowing the difference between the FSA and the Ceysul Vatan . The main factor in the PS operation is the Ceysul Vatani groups , aka NSA. It is different from the classical coaliton backed FSA structuring ( some of them joined SDF later ) or southern elements or Idlib area.

The main feature of this structure is that its military and organizational structure is completely reshaped according to the regular army plan. Within the scope of the NSA are the factions that agree to regular army formation, and the situation of foreign fighters:





If you're looking for foreign fighters, you're going to look at the ranks of the SDF. Or look at AQ-supported structures like El Nusra in Idlib. If you want to see more crowded groups, you will look at the gangs that sent by the Saudi to the Yemen front.

All 4 million Syrians in Turkey did not come from the Regime held areas. Also they came because DAESH and PKK terorism. Hundreds of thousands of Aynel Arabs , Tel Abyad, AynIsa , Suluk , Haseke, Rasullayn etc. landowner brothers and sisters are returning home today. People enter their villages with tears. I can't let you humiliate this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183739672184401920


----------



## Malik Alpha

jamahir said:


> I meant individual Indonesians like those connected to Jemaah Islamiyah.
> 
> The "Free Syrian Army" has a large percentage of foreign terrorists.



Shut the hell up Jamadar. Likes of you are selling your women to Hindus and cheering for the killings of Muslims elsewhere in the world. Just because you don't have the balls to fight doesn't mean others are same as you. If your daddy Assad was so holy, Millions of Syrians wouldn't be fleeing the country. Any Non Syrian who is fighting against Assad is a hero to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183745115204083718

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

dBSPL said:


> Which battalions in the field are foreign fighters, for example? Would you please give me a exact name of units? Which fraction and which front?
> 
> I told you not to comment on things you didn't know about. Just a few hours ago.



Should I actually know that much detail to know what FSA really is ??

I am a remote observer of the Syrian War since 2011 but I know enough to determine which is the good side and which is bad.

I know small facts, like the assassination of the Press TV journalist, Maya Nasser, in 2012. He was killed by an anti-government sniper, probably of FSA.

I also know another fact, the Syrian cosmonaut, Muhammad Faris, defected to the opposition also in 2012.

Things like that.

I don't have to follow every detail to know what the truth is.



Malik Abdullah said:


> Shut the hell up Jamadar. Likes of you are selling your women to Hindus and cheering for the killings of Muslims elsewhere in the world. Just because you don't have the balls to fight doesn't mean others are same as you. If your daddy Assad was so holy, Millions of Syrians wouldn't be fleeing the country. Any Non Syrian who is fighting against Assad is a hero to me.



What is your interest in the Syrian war ??

I follow it, though not so closely, because Syria is the last country in West Asia where Progressiveism / Socialism is the governing system. Though I must say that the Syrian Ba'ath movement should proceed more towards True Socialism.

And why should I have objection if some Muslim woman in India decides to marry a non-Muslim ?? The Muslim-majority African country of Tunisia passed a law about two years ago allowing Muslim women to marry non-Muslims. There is no sale going on there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

jamahir said:


> Should I actually know that much detail to know what FSA really is ??
> 
> I am a remote observer of the Syrian War since 2011 but I know enough to determine which is the good side and which is bad.
> 
> I know small facts, like the assassination of the Press TV journalist, Maya Nasser, in 2012. He was killed by an anti-government sniper, probably of FSA.
> 
> I also know another fact, the Syrian cosmonaut, Muhammad Faris, defected to the opposition also in 2012.
> 
> Things like that.
> 
> I don't have to follow every detail to know what the truth is.



If you make claims that are incompatible with reality, yes, you have to know.

Man, please don't get me wrong, but what I'm really saying is that you not about every detail. But you make such big mistakes that it seems that you are really far from the Syria's last 2 or 3 years... The FSA you're talking about has long since died.(The period when the United States turned its attention to the pkk/pyd after Russia intervened into Syria) Some of the looters joined the SDF, while others joined AQ-related organizations in Idlib.

Even structure consisting of Turkey is not yet at the optimum level. However, it is possible to intervene as soon as a radicalist attitude is seen. Because all the factions within a main structure are closed by joining the regular army one by one. The command level of Ceysul Vatani is largely for those who left the Syrian army between 2010-2014.


----------



## Ruhnama

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Where the TSK will based their tank in this ops?


----------



## MMM-E

500 said:


> PKK was created by Assad and Russia. Tens of thousands Turks were killed from areas controlled by Assad and Russia. Zero attacks against Turkey came out from US controlled areas.



are you care about the Turks ? never


We very well know about that Pkk was born in Afrin/Syria and The leader of Pkk OCALAN lived in Damascus until 1999


*but We also know about your plans*

after invasion of Iraq by 1991 the US and the UK created terror corridor in N.Iraq
and PKK Terrorists always attacked Turkey from Pkk Terror camps in N.Iraq since 1991

Turkey lost hundreds of billions of dollars and more than 40.000 people to fight Pkk terrorism in the last 30 years


today same senario in N.Syria
the US , the UK , France , Israel wants to create terror corridor in N.Syria

the US supplied the YPG/PKK terrorists with over 30,000 trucks of weapons to fight with Turkey
PKK/YPG Terrorists attacked Turkish cities more than 700 times from N.Syria since 2016
and many Turkish citizens dead

even in the last 4 days 18 civilians including 1 baby , 11-12 and 15 years old girls have been killed and 270 others injured in rocket and mortar attacks launched by PKK/YPG terrorists from northern Syria to Turkey's southeastern Şanlıurfa and Mardin provinces


*this time We will not allow the US , the UK , France , Israel backed PKK/YPG terrorists in N.Syria to attack on Turkey for another 30 years to lose hundreds of billions of dollars and tens of thousands of innocent people including women, children and infants*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

Ruhnama said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Where the TSK will based their tank in this ops?


What was in the link you provided? Not seen in my screen.

On the other side of the border, armored brigades are waiting (large enough to cover almost the entire Syrian territory), but hardly anything is seen during the day, except for NSA elements.


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Falcon29 said:


> @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> Just get out of here man. It's not up moderation team to change things here. They are going with the flow of the members. The ME section is dominated by radical Iranian/Pakistani/Iraqi Shia. And they are gonna push their line there unhinged and without consequences. Then you simply have it that Arabs are not popular anymore or well liked. Many Pakistani's here also want to get closer to Iran and Turkey which is fine but in the process they are abusing Arabs and making fun of Arabs all the time. We can't have an opinion on anything in the ME without people attacking us with their tropes.
> 
> I got banned for no reason again and I'm done, I quit. I just read the forum for certain news. We all moved here and the forum is picking up pace: google search world defense forum
> 
> My advice for you is to just come there and join us. This place is not tolerant or welcoming of Arabs unless they are Shia radical ones. So I just wanted to give you the link and I'm off now.



@Falcon29

The topic is under investigating with moderations and forum administrator (have known him here for 6+ years when Mosab was still a moderator here and we had a sizable Arab community on PDF) and might also contact @WebMaster and give him the opinions of old Arab members who left and the few that remain.

Leaving is letting those trolls "win" (although at the end of the day social media is irrelevant in terms of ground realities) and we will have a bunch of Arab-obsessed foreigners speaking in the name of 500 million of us, 20 + Arab countries and what not.

We can easily attract 100's if not 1000's of Arab users to PDF just from the diaspora alone. All it takes is a few Twitter hashtags and exposure. The problem with the other forum is that it is nowhere near as active and when you have been an PDF member for this long, you tend to stick to the same forum.

Arab forums, while many and extensive, have their weaknesses as well as any other forum and naturally are not international outside of the odd foreigner here and there who is capable of writing in Arabic.

Leaving is the easy way and quite frankly, a tiny number (overall) of anti-Arab users and a few anti-Arab Pakistanis here will never change the ground realities.

The ancient civilizational ties that date back to the IVC, the geographical proximity, the fact that we share religion, Urdu has tons of Arab loanwords (the most of all foreign languages), Arab countries host the largest Pakistani diaspora in the world, many I consider like our own and should/will be given citizenship one day, tons of Arab-Pakistani marriages, cultural, ethnic etc. ties.

The reality is that Arabs are incredibly well-liked in Pakistan. All it takes is to visit social media for a simple confirmation if you are completely ignorant. Same with our African Muslim brothers, South East Asian and everyone else by large. So the trolling on PDF is just that. An echo chamber that has nothing to do with the ground reality.

The reality is that Arab-Pakistani people to people ties are much bigger than any Pakistani relations with Turks, Iranians or what not. That's a fact.

We should not allow for this forum to have no Arab voice. We need to tackle the propaganda and lies and argue our case and the moderation team should help ensure that as in the past.

If completely nothing changes, I will probably follow your example, but it is a shame that we lost so many good Arab users. We should attract some of them back (if they wish to return and have the time for it) and add new ones. I think that we could easily attract 100's of new Arab users just from the diaspora alone very quickly. WebMaster would be happy about the traffic and we might finally get an Arab moderator as well.

I will reconsider for the time being, bro. I too have received ridiculous bans and just in this thread you saw the absolutely ridiculous biased moderation abuse in action. Something that will hopefully be dealt with.


----------



## tesla

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183728255129604096


----------



## dBSPL

MMM-E said:


> We very well know about that Pkk was born in Afrin/Syria and The leader of Pkk OCALAN lived in Damascus until 1999



Bro, 9 October 1998 . 

Turkey has given an ultimatum to the Syrian and Turkish tanks had arrived at the border. Father Assad stepped back and gave up protecting Ocalan.

This date marks the turning point in limiting the activities of the PKK in Syria.

Therefore, exactly 21 years later, the same day, an operation for similar purposes takes place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pkuser2k12

*ABC News Busted Using Gun Range Footage To Report Turkish 'Slaughter' Of Kurd Civilians*

by Tyler Durden
Mon, 10/14/2019 - 09:51 


_ABC News_ was just busted using *two year old gun range footage* while reporting on Turkey 'slaughtering' the kurds in the wake of a US withdrawal from the region. 

*This video right here appearing to show Turkey's military bombing Kurd civilians in a Syrian border town*. The Kurds, who fought alongside the US against ISIS now horrific reports of atrocities committed by Turkish-backed fighters on those very allies" -ABC News 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183695628288827392

And here's the footage they used - from the Knob Creek gun range in West Point, Kentucky in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

dBSPL said:


> What was in the link you provided? Not seen in my screen.
> 
> On the other side of the border, armored brigades are waiting (large enough to cover almost the entire Syrian territory), but hardly anything is seen during the day, except for NSA elements.



Instgram link bro
Sometimes like that. Sometimes can see sometimes cannot dont know why....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Ruhnama said:


> Instgram link bro
> Sometimes like that. Sometimes can see sometimes cannot dont know why....




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183760984529346560
Oh finally we see a tank... But wait, its regime's mbt ?

Seized by NSA around Menbij. 



pkuser2k12 said:


> *ABC News Busted Using Gun Range Footage To Report Turkish 'Slaughter' Of Kurd Civilians*
> 
> by Tyler Durden
> Mon, 10/14/2019 - 09:51
> 
> 
> _ABC News_ was just busted using *two year old gun range footage* while reporting on Turkey 'slaughtering' the kurds in the wake of a US withdrawal from the region.
> 
> *This video right here appearing to show Turkey's military bombing Kurd civilians in a Syrian border town*. The Kurds, who fought alongside the US against ISIS now horrific reports of atrocities committed by Turkish-backed fighters on those very allies" -ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183695628288827392
> 
> And here's the footage they used - from the Knob Creek gun range in West Point, Kentucky in 2017.


The foundations of this ongoing powerful propaganda campaign are so weak that they can only produce false news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

jamahir said:


> What is your interest in the Syrian war ??
> 
> I follow it, though not so closely, because Syria is the last country in West Asia where Progressiveism / Socialism is the governing system. Though I must say that the Syrian Ba'ath movement should proceed more towards True Socialism.
> 
> And why should I have objection if some Muslim woman in India decides to marry a non-Muslim ?? The Muslim-majority African country of Tunisia passed a law about two years ago allowing Muslim women to marry non-Muslims. There is no sale going on there.



I have Syrian friends. My colleagues are Syrians and in my neighborhood alone there are two Syrians families are living. 
All of them despise Assad while you who I doubt ever met a Syrian in his life supports Assad which is understandable as most of the Indian Muslims are cucks in nature and can't stand for what is right.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183770036344897542

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183774119046909952

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dBSPL

cabatli_53 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183770036344897542
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183774119046909952


The Americans and the British are leaving. Now its French turn. If they refuse, their troops won't be safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183765178950791168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rogue1

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> The topic is under investigating with moderations and forum administrator (have known him here for 6+ years when Mosab was still a moderator here and we had a sizable Arab community on PDF) and might also contact @WebMaster and give him the opinions of old Arab members who left and the few that remain.
> 
> Leaving is letting those trolls "win" (although at the end of the day social media is irrelevant in terms of ground realities) and we will have a bunch of Arab-obsessed foreigners speaking in the name of 500 million of us, 20 + Arab countries and what not.
> 
> We can easily attract 100's if not 1000's of Arab users to PDF just from the diaspora alone. All it takes is a few Twitter hashtags and exposure. The problem with the other forum is that it is nowhere near as active and when you have been an PDF member for this long, you tend to stick to the same forum.
> 
> Arab forums, while many and extensive, have their weaknesses as well as any other forum and naturally are not international outside of the odd foreigner here and there who is capable of writing in Arabic.
> 
> Leaving is the easy way and quite frankly, a tiny number (overall) of anti-Arab users and a few anti-Arab Pakistanis here will never change the ground realities.
> 
> The ancient civilizational ties that date back to the IVC, the geographical proximity, the fact that we share religion, Urdu has tons of Arab loanwords (the most of all foreign languages), Arab countries host the largest Pakistani diaspora in the world, many I consider like our own and should/will be given citizenship one day, tons of Arab-Pakistani marriages, cultural, ethnic etc. ties.
> 
> The reality is that Arabs are incredibly well-liked in Pakistan. All it takes is to visit social media for a simple confirmation if you are completely ignorant. Same with our African Muslim brothers, South East Asian and everyone else by large. So the trolling on PDF is just that. An echo chamber that has nothing to do with the ground reality.
> 
> The reality is that Arab-Pakistani people to people ties are much bigger than any Pakistani relations with Turks, Iranians or what not. That's a fact.
> 
> We should not allow for this forum to have no Arab voice. We need to tackle the propaganda and lies and argue our case and the moderation team should help ensure that as in the past.
> 
> If completely nothing changes, I will probably follow your example, but it is a shame that we lost so many good Arab users. We should attract some of them back (if they wish to return and have the time for it) and add new ones. I think that we could easily attract 100's of new Arab users just from the diaspora alone very quickly. WebMaster would be happy about the traffic and we might finally get an Arab moderator as well.
> 
> I will reconsider for the time being, bro. I too have received ridiculous bans and just in this thread you saw the absolutely ridiculous biased moderation abuse in action. Something that will hopefully be dealt with.


Turks and Pakistani have one thing in common, we don't like Arabs especially the ones that think they can buy us, which is what you are trying to do in this post. Why don't you bugger off to an Arab Forum and continue your nonsense posts there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Assad regime: "We lost 16 fighters and a tank at Manbij. The Turkish attack is very violent."

Ouch , u forgot barell bombing on Syrians , bastard 
Rott in hell

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Attila the Hun

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> The reality is that Arabs are incredibly well-liked in Pakistan.


I can only speak for Turks . But we absolutely dislike Arabs. 



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> The reality is that Arab-Pakistani people to people ties are much bigger than any Pakistani relations with Turks, Iranians or what not. That's a fact.



No one cares pal.



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> We should not allow for this forum to have no Arab voice.



You are so muc loved by Pakistanis and yet have no voice in this forum. LOL



ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> Something that will hopefully be dealt with.



Please leave this forum now!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Pakistanis have no problem with arabs except for the khomenists , there are million of them working in arab countries sending billions of dollars remittance back to Pakistan 
Where as Iran hire them as mercenaries do fight for the mullahs in Syria for 500$ wage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Attila the Hun

Rogue1 said:


> Turks and Pakistani have one thing in common, we don't like Arabs especially the ones that think they can buy us



Well said!



Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Pakistanis have no problem with arabs except for the khomenists , there are million of them working in arab countries sending billions of dollars remittance back to Pakistan
> Where as Iran hire them as mercenaries do fight for the mullahs in Syria for 500$ wage


Iranians are worst than Arabs. which is quite an achievement. LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rogue1

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Pakistanis have no problem with arabs except for the khomenists , there are million of them working in arab countries sending billions of dollars remittance back to Pakistan
> Where as Iran hire them as mercenaries do fight for the mullahs in Syria for 500$ wage


Bro ask any Pakistani working there how they feel about them. Ask any Pakistani who has met a Turk or visited Turkey how they feel about them.
Someone told me once that they witnessed a group from Pakistan going to perform Hajj. The saudi official when he was returning the groups passports emptied them on the ground. If i personally witnessed it I would not be around today. Truth is most Pakistanis would not accept this behaviour but I suppose they did not want to jeopardise their Hajj.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183792266491637760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183796132159336451

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183796997163233280


----------



## cabatli_53

Austin Powers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183792266491637760
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183796132159336451
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183796997163233280




The news looks like BS. Erdogan didn’t say such a thing at first. There are evidences showing the advance of SNA&Turkish Army forces inside Manbij.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

cabatli_53 said:


> The news looks like BS. Erdogan didn’t say such a thing at first. There are evidences showing the advance of SNA&Turkish Army forces inside Manbij.



Erdogan has deal with Putin. Putin gets Manbij and Raqqa and Hasakah and Tabqa.


----------



## Rogue1

Post on livemap (proppk) denies any presence of government forces in the city.


----------



## mustafa erkan

Austin Powers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183792266491637760
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183796132159336451
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183796997163233280


Erdoğan said we dont but NSA(backed by TSK) will enter.


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Rogue1 said:


> Bro ask any Pakistani working there how they feel about them. Ask any Pakistani who has met a Turk or visited Turkey how they feel about them.
> Someone told me once that they witnessed a group from Pakistan going to perform Hajj. The saudi official when he was returning the groups passports emptied them on the ground. If i personally witnessed it I would not be around today. Truth is most Pakistanis would not accept this behaviour but I suppose they did not want to jeopardise their Hajj.


My father is in saudia for 35 plus and one of my brother is there for 10 years now 
I spent 3 years in abu dhabi having my own office 
There are all types of arabs u meet


----------



## Ravenheer

jamahir said:


> Here is news from August this year :



I believe you but are they returned? How many did return then? If Assad stays in power i think the most will not return. I hope some serious candidates will emerge in the elections


----------



## Oublious

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183659511934050304


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

mustafa erkan said:


> Erdoğan said we dont but NSA(backed by TSK) will enter.



No they won't.


----------



## waz

Brothers stop the insults please. 

Can we not use terms such as "Al- Saud pig', 'Arabnised Anatolian' etc.



If I see it again I will delete and refract. 
The Turks and Arabs are dear to us on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Max

Trump tweets, he is imposing sanctions on Turkish officials.

Not economic sanctions. Turkey can go ahead.


----------



## cabatli_53

Max said:


> Trump tweets, he is imposing sanctions on Turkish officials.
> 
> Not economic sanctions. Turkey can go ahead.




%50 tarrif to Turkish steel, Suspending the trade deal aiming to improve volume around 100 billion $. What a joke. Arm trade is not included into sanction list. ☺️


----------



## Max

cabatli_53 said:


> %50 tarrif to Turkish steel, Suspending the trade deal aiming to improve volume around 100 billion $. What a joke. Arm trade is not includes into sanction list. ☺️



Yeah.. just trying to calm Turk hating lobbies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Most likely, Turkey will improve the steel export to US via British Steel factory that is purchased in recent months. Britain has special privilages for US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

cabatli_53 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183770036344897542
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183774119046909952



Sums it up for me. Turkey means serious business this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Max said:


> Yeah.. just trying to calm Turk hating lobbies.



I suspect Trump has some special plans to deliver even F35 to Turkey. ☺️

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

It will be interesting to see if the Syrian Arab Army (Assadists) will reach another deal with Erdogan, with Russia being the mediator, in order to deal with Kurdish terrorist separatist elements. The problem is that Assadists consider the local Syrian Arabs (doing most of the ground fighting for now as they should in their native lands) to be "enemies of Syria" as in enemies of the Al-Assad regime. So once the Kurds will be dealt with (if that occurs 100%), there will be another clash, most likely, between the two local Syrian fractions. With Russia being onboard, I cannot see how the Syrian opposition will survive on such a tiny area of Syria. Will Erdogan and most importantly the Syrians doing the fighting on the ground, contrary to what he claims, give that territory to Al-Assad forces willingly if the Kurdish threat has been neutralized? I cannot see the local anti-Al-Assad Syrians accept such a deal. What will happen with the refugees who will resettle that small area of Syria? Will they accept Al-Assad? Many questions, few answers for now.

However genuine Syrian patriots, with no political affiliations to either side in the civil war, must be pulling their hair out. In particular Assadists who have turned Syria into a regional brothel for non-Syrian elements.

The Al-Assad regime should not have any future in a Syria when this civil war has ended. Zero legitimacy left.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

maximuswarrior said:


> Sums it up for me. Turkey means serious business this time.




I think Menbij issue will be resulted with decision to be taken by Turkey and Russian officials. SAA is a tool on field. Turkish Army can waste them within hours If It is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

LOL the French are threatening to boycott a Euro 2020 qualifier between Turkey and French football teams.

*Several leading French politicians have called for France's Euro 2020 qualifier against Turkey in Paris to be called off after Turkish players enacted a military salute in Friday's victory over Albania.*

https://edition-m.cnn.com/2019/10/14/football/french-politicians-france-turkey-uefa-football-military-salute-spt-intl/index.html?r=https://edition.cnn.com/

Well done Turkey. These French frogs are an enemy of all Islamic nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cabatli_53

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL the French are threatening to boycott a Euro 2020 qualifier between Turkey and French football teams.
> 
> *Several leading French politicians have called for France's Euro 2020 qualifier against Turkey in Paris to be called off after Turkish players enacted a military salute in Friday's victory over Albania.*
> 
> https://edition-m.cnn.com/2019/10/14/football/french-politicians-france-turkey-uefa-football-military-salute-spt-intl/index.html?r=https://edition.cnn.com/




France:1-1:Turkiye

That is what make them angry. They acknowledge it something like middle finger to their ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gangsta_rap

herr biji apo


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

cabatli_53 said:


> I think Menbij issue will be resulted with decision to be taken by Turkey and Russian officials. SAA is a tool on field. Turkish Army can waste them within hours If It is needed.



SAA wouldn't fight Turkey on its own. i think other Arab countries like Egypt, Iraq, Lebanon would get involved. Northern Cyprus is especially vulnerable to an Egyptian invasion which has Mistral amphibious assault ships armed with Ka-52K combat helicopters.

As per Putin Erdogan agreement, Putin has taken Raqqa, the biggest city in eastern Syria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183840875362820096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertad

American fake news caught doctoring video showing 'Turkish attacks on Kurds' It was actually a 2017 video from a Kentucky gun range.


----------



## Ruhnama

cabatli_53 said:


> Most likely, Turkey will improve the steel export to US via British Steel factory that is purchased in recent months. Britain has special privilages for US.


Wait country put weapon sanction is finlan, sweden, french, italy, norway, dutch

And british not right?


----------



## Rogue1

Austin Powers said:


> SAA wouldn't fight Turkey on its own. i think other Arab countries like Egypt, Iraq, Lebanon would get involved. Northern Cyprus is especially vulnerable to an Egyptian invasion which has Mistral amphibious assault ships armed with Ka-52K combat helicopters.
> 
> As per Putin Erdogan agreement, Putin has taken Raqqa, the biggest city in eastern Syria.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183840875362820096


They can take all they like but it's not for keeps.

And whichever countries want to get involved, the more the merrier. But those that are talking, can only pay others to fight their wars, they don't have the balls to fight themselves.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Something is odd about the faux outrage shown by the western leaders and their mainstream media (MSM) with respect to to the current Turkish army's operations in Northern Syria. They seem to have so much concern, at least publicly, to the "fate" of Kurds in Syria. 

My question is, almost 1 million Syrians were killed, tens of millions were made homeless and refugees, so since when the western leaders and their MSM had any concern for the lives of Syrians? Why are they so obsessed with Syrian Kurds?

Or is the real outrage not about Syrian Kurds but some designs that they have for the border areas (oil rich regions) along the Syria, Iraq, and Turkish borders that somehow being busted by the current operation of the Turkey?

Or is it the understanding between Turkey and Russia that is rattling some nerves in western capitals?

Whatever the case, it seems something has touched the nerves of western capitals that they're adamant on derailing the current Turkish offensive in Northern Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rogue1

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Something is odd about the faux outrage shown by the western leaders and their mainstream media (MSM) with respect to to the current Turkish army's operations in Northern Syria. They seem to have so much concern, at least publicly, to the "fate" of Kurds in Syria.
> 
> My question is, almost 1 million Syrians were killed, tens of millions were made homeless and refugees, so since when the western leaders and their MSM had any concern for the lives of Syrians? Why are they so obsessed with Syrian Kurds?
> 
> Or is the real outrage not about Syrian Kurds but some designs that they have for the border areas (oil rich regions) along the Syria, Iraq, and Turkish borders that somehow being busted by the current operation of the Turkey?
> 
> Or is it the understanding between Turkey and Russia that is rattling some nerves in western capitals?
> 
> Whatever the case, it seems something has touched the nerves of western capitals that they're adamant on derailing the current Turkish offensive in Northern Syria.


The zionist plan for a buffer zone to protect them from the north, namely turkey and iran, (their main perceived threat) has been flushed down the toilet. Years of scheming has gone to waste. Their creation isis will now be totally exterminated from the region. And who is responsible, the same Trump that signed over the Golan.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183833299824848896


----------



## PakAlp

Update on the Turkish offensive. The SAA has already reached many areas where Turkey is planning a safe zone. City like Manbij.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

PakAlp said:


> Update on the Turkish offensive. The SAA has already reached many areas where Turkey is planning a safe zone. City like Manbij.
> View attachment 584004



Russia is shipping thousands of Kornet anti tank missiles to Assad in case Turkey goes to war with Syria. God forbid. Erdogan should not expect to gain the big cities in eastern Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakAlp

Austin Powers said:


> Russia is shipping thousands of Kornet anti tank missiles to Assad in case Turkey goes to war with Syria. God forbid. Erdogan should not expect to gain the big cities in eastern Syria.



I don't understand why Turkey did not make a deal with Russia before hand. They have trapped themselves because if they attack Manbij where Syrian troops are then it will be PYG and SAA v Turkey. The FSA who Turkey supports are not powerful because otherwise they would be holding a huge chunk of Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

PakAlp said:


> I don't understand why Turkey did not make a deal with Russia before hand. They have trapped themselves because if they attack Manbij where Syrian troops are then it will be PYG and SAA v Turkey. The FSA who Turkey supports are not powerful because otherwise they would be holding a huge chunk of Syria.



The White Man imperialists like Russia, Britain, France, Germany would never approve Muslim reunification. Erdgoan may spark a very big war. Ottoman was dismembered by The White Man in WW1.


----------



## PakAlp

Rogue1 said:


> Where have you been getting your info? Muslim Brotherhood in Syria? Too much BBC Propaganda. A Blunder for Turkey to support rebels? Everyone supported the rebels, the US, EU and the GCC but who was directly effected by the conflict in Syria having to take most the refugees? Turkey. Also you expect Turkey to normalise relations with a Regime who has slaughtered 500,000 of their own people. Imprisoning and torturing thousands of women and children to death in many cases. Turkey was a nation that took a moral stand against Assad and I pray that never changes. And GCC and Egypt can go fuc$ themselves.



So are you saying there is no MB as Syrian opposition in Turkey?

Blunder because it has become difficult for Turkey since the Syrian rebellion started, Bashar al Assad was no threat to Turkey and he did not support the Kurdish rebels who fight Turkey because the same rebels would fight him afterwards. 
And since the rebellion the YPG has become very powerful so no benefit for Turkey. 

Slaughtered 500,000 civilians or does the 500,000 include the 150,000 SAA soldiers and militias killed, and around 150,000 opposition rebels killed. Around 20,000 YPG killed. 100,000+ civilians killed. 
Figures are disputed. 

Yes Turkey can tell the GCC and Egypt to go hell but it still needs partnership and allies in the region. If it makes Russia, SAA, Iran as enemies. What benefit will this bring to Turkey? 

Turkey should be thinking of getting rid of YPG as they are separatist and then make a deal with Syrian government to not let their territory be used against Turkey. Then give the Safe Zone back to Syria and bring the opposition and Syrian government on one page for a unified government. 

This way they can have good relations with Syria, Russia and Iran and also keep the PKK and YPG in check. Also send back the 3,000 000 refugees. 

What do you think are Turkey plans for Syria because if SAA is enemy and so is YPG then what can Turkey do? Conquer all of Syria?


----------



## Alshawi1234

The offensive is halted it seems. 
Turkey already succeeded and won the war with fear factor alone. The main objective was to destroy the Kurdish dream of self rule and drive YPG away from its borders, the goals have been achieved.

I highly doubt Turkey is interested in facing backlash and sanctions from the entire world just to satisfy some mercenaries. Erdogan is smart. He uses Islam to draw the arabs behind him until he achieves what’s best for Turkey. The “Syrian national army” mercenaries are in for a surprise. If they want to face the SAA and it’s allies the Turkish troops won’t be on the frontline with them, which means the Russian Air Force will obliterate them. 

Excellent news for Syria though. This step has saved thousands of lives and possibly a year or two of conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Austin Powers said:


> Northern Cyprus is especially vulnerable to an Egyptian invasion which has Mistral amphibious assault ships armed with Ka-52K combat helicopters.




2 MISTRAL LHD can carry max 2.000 soldiers
on the other hand there are 40.000 Turkish troops , STINGER MANPADS , Tanks , Howitzers , AFVs , IFVs and MLRS in N.Cyprus

N.Cyprus is only 70km away from Turkey .. Turkish Transport Aircrafts ( A400M , CN-235 , C-160 , C-130s and Helicopters S70 , AS532 , CHINOOKs can carry thousands of Turkish troops to be in N.Cyprus within hours

even Egyptian Navy can not reach to Cyprus because of Turkish Airforce will welcome them
btw Pathetic Egyptian Navy's 2 MISTRAL LHD easly will be destroyed by Turkish Navy within hours

and of course S400 Air Defense System to turn Egyptian Fighter Jets into crap of metal over the Eastern Mediterranean

-- Turkish Navy has more anti ship missiles than Egyptian+Greek Navies combined
-- Turkish Navy has more air defense missiles than Egyptian+Greek Navies combined
-- Turkish Airforce has far more cruise missiles than Egyptian+Greek Airforces combined


better Egypt should worry about upcoming Turkish Ballistic , Cruise Missile and Kamikaze Drone attack capability

-- 280/500 km SOM-SOM-ER air launched Cruise Missiles
-- 800/1400 km GEZGIN land and naval based Cruise Missiles
-- 1000+ km BORA Ballistic Missile
-- 1000/2000 km KARGI Kamikaze Drone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

cabatli_53 said:


> France:1-1:Turkiye
> 
> That is what make them angry. They acknowledge it something like middle finger to their ego.
> View attachment 583980


Whatt? Turks tackle french in Paris? That is crazy
The match is draw. Great !! Selama


PakAlp said:


> So are you saying there is no MB as Syrian opposition in Turkey?
> 
> Blunder because it has become difficult for Turkey since the Syrian rebellion started, Bashar al Assad was no threat to Turkey and he did not support the Kurdish rebels who fight Turkey because the same rebels would fight him afterwards.
> And since the rebellion the YPG has become very powerful so no benefit for Turkey.
> 
> Slaughtered 500,000 civilians or does the 500,000 include the 150,000 SAA soldiers and militias killed, and around 150,000 opposition rebels killed. Around 20,000 YPG killed. 100,000+ civilians killed.
> Figures are disputed.
> 
> Yes Turkey can tell the GCC and Egypt to go hell but it still needs partnership and allies in the region. If it makes Russia, SAA, Iran as enemies. What benefit will this bring to Turkey?
> 
> Turkey should be thinking of getting rid of YPG as they are separatist and then make a deal with Syrian government to not let their territory be used against Turkey. Then give the Safe Zone back to Syria and bring the opposition and Syrian government on one page for a unified government.
> 
> This way they can have good relations with Syria, Russia and Iran and also keep the PKK and YPG in check. Also send back the 3,000 000 refugees.
> 
> What do you think are Turkey plans for Syria because if SAA is enemy and so is YPG then what can Turkey do? Conquer all of Syria?



This is better solution for turkish. First destroy the separatist made peace for a while maybe with assad. And wait until syria more stable


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183685519764611072
So there are agreement with SDF and SAA
SDF will absorbed under russian control


----------



## jamahir

Malik Abdullah said:


> I have Syrian friends. My colleagues are Syrians and in my neighborhood alone there are two Syrians families are living.
> All of them despise Assad while you who I doubt ever met a Syrian in his life supports Assad which is understandable as most of the Indian Muslims are cucks in nature and can't stand for what is right.



You should ask yourself, what kind of Syrian will be comfortable in the place you are living in - Saudia ??

Would he be the secular type who would support the Syrian government ??

Will a Christian Syrian ( like our own member @Syrian Lion ) feel comfortable in Saudia ??



Ravenheer said:


> I believe you but are they returned? How many did return then?



That I don't know. Maybe some have returned. I have to do a detailed search for that.



Ravenheer said:


> If Assad stays in power i think the most will not return. I hope some serious candidates will emerge in the elections



Well, I would say that Assad is the best hope for now.

After the war, Assad can consult with the Syrian citizens and should step down as President if the Syrians want him to.

What I desire for Syria is for it to become more Socialist by adopted the Direct Democracy Socialism system that governed Libya until 2011.


----------



## dBSPL

Agreement between US and Russia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184021483166883846
You can watch the video below to see what purpose the US has entered Syria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183843374790516741Hundreds of thousands of people died because of this theater.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183779739275812871


----------



## Malik Alpha

dBSPL said:


> Agreement between US and Russia
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184021483166883846
> You can watch the video below to see what purpose the US has entered Syria.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183843374790516741Hundreds of thousands of people died because of this theater.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183779739275812871



All the Kafirs are friends of eachother. US Russia Assad Iran Israel they will always bark against eachother but never attack and each have own excuse to bomb Muslims.

Turkey should not stop before taking Manbij and Kobane.


----------



## dBSPL

*IMPORTANT*

Now we will go to a very different point of relationship between United States and Turkey. Nothing will be the same.

Why ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183864758157697024
Who is Mazloum ?

His code name is Sahin Cilo aka Mazlum Kobani one of the high ranked PKK terrorist. His real name is Ferhat Abdi Şirin.

He joined the PKK in 1990. In 1996, he was appointed to senior member in PKK's terror attacks. In 2005, he became a member of the PKK executive council. Between the years 2009-2012, he assumed the task of establishing HPG with the mountain staff of the PKK. HPG is the PKK's special operations unit in Syria. *This terrorist located in Turkey's most wanted list, is also located on Interpol's red list.*

He is directly responsible for the deaths of 41 civilian citizens and the wounding of over 400 citizens until day.

*Interlocutoring an international Narco terrorist directly by the White House, not by intelligence or military bodies; it is a proof that the US is now an official terrorist-supporter state.

PS:
*
This terrorist was directly raised by Öcalan. As you can see this photo below is the boy standing behind Ocalan. The photo was taken in Latakia. Ocalan lived for more than 10 years under the protection of the Syrian chief of intelligence, Hafiz Assad's brother. For years Ocalan lived in his villa in Latakia. ( When Turkey threatens Syria with WAR in 1998 , they had to deport Ocalan. )

*






He is a terrorist who has deep relations with the Syrian regime and has been a direct interlocutor of the Pentagon for years. Here's the theater.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rogue1

The operation is going superbly, thank God. They have taken an area the size of Afrin in less than a week with little casualties and damage to infrastructure. The swiftness of the operation has forced the other parties to make decisions and take measures that they didn't anticipate. There are many surprises yet ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rogue1

PakAlp said:


> So are you saying there is no MB as Syrian opposition in Turkey?
> 
> Blunder because it has become difficult for Turkey since the Syrian rebellion started, Bashar al Assad was no threat to Turkey and he did not support the Kurdish rebels who fight Turkey because the same rebels would fight him afterwards.
> And since the rebellion the YPG has become very powerful so no benefit for Turkey.
> 
> Slaughtered 500,000 civilians or does the 500,000 include the 150,000 SAA soldiers and militias killed, and around 150,000 opposition rebels killed. Around 20,000 YPG killed. 100,000+ civilians killed.
> Figures are disputed.
> 
> Yes Turkey can tell the GCC and Egypt to go hell but it still needs partnership and allies in the region. If it makes Russia, SAA, Iran as enemies. What benefit will this bring to Turkey?
> 
> Turkey should be thinking of getting rid of YPG as they are separatist and then make a deal with Syrian government to not let their territory be used against Turkey. Then give the Safe Zone back to Syria and bring the opposition and Syrian government on one page for a unified government.
> 
> This way they can have good relations with Syria, Russia and Iran and also keep the PKK and YPG in check. Also send back the 3,000 000 refugees.
> 
> What do you think are Turkey plans for Syria because if SAA is enemy and so is YPG then what can Turkey do? Conquer all of Syria?


Who is MB? Who has labelled them terrorists?

There are over 200,000 documented civilian deaths in Syria to date and this number is acknowledged as not accounting for all civilian deaths.

But 100,000 civilian deaths is fine for you?

You want allies with Butchers? Sisi has a great record, a true democrat, specialises in counter demonstrations and military coups. MBS could carry out the Assassination operations. They both have vast experience in killing civilians too and getting into conflicts in other countries, Libya just one example. Together with Assad they can be like the A-team.

Or we'll make Allies with Russia and Iran. What a match they are?

There is so much choice out there for allies, but sometimes it's best to act alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184055525018886144


*Worldwide reactions show one truth:
WE ARE NOT IN THE NORTH OF SYRIA, We ARE IN THE LAND OF ISRAEL*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184073520709541889


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184065982911959040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183774836537155584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184022969149984768
http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/ekonomi/bakan-pakdemirliden-macaristanda-baris-pinari-mesaji-41351010
Hungarian Deputy Prime Minister Semjen;
We have two priorities: the first is to ensure border security in the regions, and the other is the independence and return of the Syrian people to their lands. We believe that peace spring operation will have good results for the independence of the Syrian people.
...
We, as Hungary, have adopted the EU's approach to VETO and we will continue this stance! We said we were next to Turkey's accession, and we will continue to have continue to stance that applies to opposites of Turkey.
...
We are ready to show all kinds of assistance to Turkey for cities that will be reconstructed in Syria.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183713595697315840


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184061617560084480

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rogue1

Austin Powers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184073520709541889


Seems you are celebrating something. Kurds made a similar deal with Tel Rifat area, but continued to use the area for attacks against Turkish held areas. So if you think that the map is going to stay this colour, think again.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Rogue1 said:


> Seems you are celebrating something. Kurds made a similar deal with Tel Rifat area, but continued to use the area for attacks against Turkish held areas. So if you think that the map is going to stay this colour, think again.



Well, I sure know one thing. Turkey don't dare fight Russia. The last time they did that in WW1 ended Ottoman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rogue1

Austin Powers said:


> Well, I sure know one thing. Turkey don't dare fight Russia. The last time they did that in WW1 ended Ottoman.


I'm trying to work out what you are exactly, but one thing is for sure, you are certainly not normal. Who is talking about a conflict with Russia? The PKK was saying the same thing about US. ''Turkey don't dare fight US" Where are they now?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Rogue1 said:


> I'm trying to work out what you are exactly, but one thing is for sure, you are certainly not normal. Who is talking about a conflict with Russia? The PKK was saying the same thing about US. ''Turkey don't dare fight US" Where are they now?



Turkey don't dare fight US. True. Trump gave the big cities to Putin on a silver plate. Deal between The White Man imperialists.


----------



## Damir877

Austin Powers said:


> Well, I sure know one thing. Turkey don't dare fight Russia. The last time they did that in WW1 ended Ottoman.



You do realize that Russian Empire crumbled 6 years earlier than the Ottoman did?
You may want to find a better example for you analogy than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Damir877 said:


> You do realize that Russian Empire crumbled 6 years earlier than the Ottoman did?
> You may want to find a better example for you analogy than that.



Irrelevant. Russia flag is the oldest country flag in the world. Today's Russia is the same as before WW1.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Russia


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183246540766371840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184088038164615168


----------



## Damir877

Austin Powers said:


> Irrelevant. Russia flag is the oldest country flag in the world. Today's Russia is the same as before WW1.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Russia



Not really sure what's that got to do with anything but you are wrong on both points(as with everything else).Nice trolling job though.

Nevermind I just realized you are that guy "undertakerfan" or something,thought you were banned around here lol...For a moment there I was thinking we are having serious discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184125081422893057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184122750413279234

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184119781546434561


----------



## lonelyman

Damir877 said:


> You do realize that Russian Empire crumbled 6 years earlier than the Ottoman did?
> You may want to find a better example for you analogy than that.



Russia kept most of land, but Ottoman turks collapsed and lost majority of hers. Even fighting a bitter battle with Kurd tribes in Syria to avoid further break up.


----------



## MMM-E

lonelyman said:


> Russia kept most of land, but Ottoman turks collapsed and lost majority of hers. Even fighting a bitter battle with Kurd tribes in Syria to avoid further break up.



Turkey blocked terror corridor .... Turkish Army control Jarablus , Azez , Dabıq , Rai , Al Bab , Afrin , Tel Abyad and Rasulayn and Turkish Army blocked Idlib

soon Ayn Al Arab and Manbij


now Turkey laughs on stupid the US+the EU vs Russia+Iran to fight over PKK/YPG Terrorists


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

MMM-E said:


> Turkey blocked terror corridor .... Turkish Army control Jarablus , Azez , Dabıq , Rai , Al Bab , Afrin , Tel Abyad and Rasulayn and Turkish Army blocked Idlib
> 
> soon Ayn Al Arab and Manbij
> 
> 
> now Turkey laughs on stupid the US+the EU vs Russia+Iran to fight over PKK/YPG Terrorists



Easy to take land. Hard to keep land. America is so powerful and they cannot occupy Iraq. Assad got thousands of Kornet missiles from Russia. If Turkey goes to war with Assad the Turkish public won't approve it due to high casualties and Erdogan will lose election.


----------



## dBSPL

We do not want the PKK terrorist organization on our border. It is a positive development for us that Russia provides control in these regions.

The operation had two strategic objectives: 1. Creating a safe corridor for Syrian refugees, 2. Ensuring the territorial integrity of Syria. Both goals are about to be achieved. Turkey forced US to quit from Syria the most important development in the last five years. And others couldn't have ever imagined it.

But I want to tell you about a very strange situation. There's something weird about the SAA militia videos in downtown Menbic and Raqqa.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184035525742727169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183828753945903114
One of the people watching regime forces go to northern Raqqa says "They will soon eat shit". He means they will be crushed. Also They make fun on the other video. Soon we'il know what that means.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

MMM-E said:


> soon Ayn Al Arab and Manbij



That would mean war with Russia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184115139693436931


----------



## LeGenD

Rogue1 said:


> Who is talking about a conflict with Russia? The PKK was saying the same thing about US. ''Turkey don't dare fight US" Where are they now?


Turkish military operation have _tacit approval_ from Trump administration. American troops have been ordered to abandon their positions from areas where Turkish military advances are expected, and latest view of developments across Syria indicate as much.

SDF-YPG have called upon the Syrian regime and Russia to protect Syrian towns, cities, bridges, and facilities among other stuff that fall within SDF-YPG administrative domain. 

Situation on the ground is increasingly complicated, and over 130,000 Syrian nationals have been displaced by fighting so far.

Latest in a series of developments:-







I am not sure how Turkey will pull off its originally-envisioned buffer zone.


----------



## MMM-E

Austin Powers said:


> Assad got thousands of Kornet missiles from Russia



keep dreaming with useless Kornet




Austin Powers said:


> If Turkey goes to war with Assad the Turkish public won't approve it due to high casualties and Erdogan will lose election.



82% of Turkish People support the government and the Turkish Armed Forces to be in Syria to fight terrorism
Its our national security .... and No power to force Turkey leave Syria

I am saying again Turkey blocked terror corridor .... Turkish Army control Jarablus , Azez , Dabıq , Rai , Al Bab , Afrin , Tel Abyad and Rasulayn and Turkish Army blocked Idlib

sooner or later Ayn Al Arab and Manbij

now Turkey laughs on stupid the US+the EU vs Russia+Iran to fight over PKK/YPG Terrorists


----------



## Rogue1

LeGenD said:


> This military operation is occurring with _tacit approval_ of Trump administration. American troops have been ordered to abandon their positions from areas where Turkish military advances are expected, and latest view of developments across Syria indicate as much.
> 
> SDF-YPG have called upon the Syrian regime and Russia to protect Syrian towns, cities, bridges, and facilities among other stuff that fall within SDF-YPG administrative domain. Situation on the ground is increasingly complicated and over 130,000 people displaced so far.
> 
> Latest in a series of developments:-


We have seen this before, these Kurds are really good at putting up flags and changing in and out of uniforms and well as putting on other entity's uniforms. We are not yet a week into the operation, give it a few months and we'll see where we are at. 

But what are you trying to say? I don't understand your point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

MMM-E said:


> keep dreaming with useless Kornet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 82% of Turkish People support the government and the Turkish Armed Forces to be in Syria to fight terrorism
> Its our national security .... and No power to force Turkey leave from Syria
> 
> I am saying again Turkey blocked terror corridor .... Turkish Army control Jarablus , Azez , Dabıq , Rai , Al Bab , Afrin , Tel Abyad and Rasulayn and Turkish Army blocked Idlib
> 
> sooner or later Ayn Al Arab and Manbij
> 
> now Turkey laughs on stupid the US+the EU vs Russia+Iran to fight over PKK/YPG Terrorists



Russia loves to see weak Turkey. Weak Turkey can only afford Su-57. So Russia want to see Assad Turkey war.


----------



## dBSPL

We're not in a hurry, the operation is proceeding confidently.

If Zionist camp so excited because of a few thousand soldiers crossing the border,; Let's see what happens when the main phase of the operation begins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Austin Powers said:


> That would mean war with Russia.



Russia is not stupid to fight with Turkey for American-European-Israeli interest to destroy Syria's territorial integrity

PUTIN and ERDOGAN can solve this issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Austin Powers said:


> If Turkey goes to war with Assad the Turkish public won't approve it due to high casualties and Erdogan will lose election.


 You keep talking silly without knowing any shit. You're the biggest wanker in this forum history.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184139234472579077


----------



## MMM-E

Austin Powers said:


> Russia loves to see weak Turkey. Weak Turkey can only afford Su-57. So Russia want to see Assad Turkey war.



Very funy .... even FSA beat ASSAD Regime+Iran but RUHANI called helping from PUTIN in 2015 to save Regime and their pathetic forces


over 60.000 Turkish troops and thousands of Tanks , Howitzers , IFVs , AFVs , MLRS , Tactical Ballistic Missiles are waiting in Turkey-Syria border line for the main phase of the operation 

to send 100 Turkish F-16s at the same time to burn hostile targets
btw 50km Turkish HAWK Air Defense Systems are in area to protect Turkish forces


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184068436881805312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184068943595610112


----------



## LeGenD

Rogue1 said:


> We have seen this before, these Kurds are really good at putting up flags and changing in and out of uniforms and well as putting on other entity's uniforms. We are not yet a week into the operation, give it a few months and we'll see where we are at.
> 
> But what are you trying to say? I don't understand your point


I see a new chapter of humanitarian crisis (in the making) in Syria. ISIS will definitely take advantage of these developments.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184140437143072768


LeGenD said:


> I see a new chapter of humanitarian crisis (in the making) in Syria. ISIS will definitely take advantage of these developments.



No worry. Russian attack helicopters will vanmooze ISIS.


----------



## LeGenD

Austin Powers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184140437143072768
> 
> 
> No worry. Russian attack helicopters will vanmooze ISIS.


If things were so easy...

ISIS do not wear uniform and can easily blend among civilians.

There are disturbing reports of hundreds of ISIS captives managing to escape from a large prison under SDF-YPG control in one of the locations where Turkish military strikes have occurred.

This is first major foreign policy blunder of Trump administration. I see lack of planning in regards to how to manage ISIS captives under SDF-YPG control during this saga. Morons.


----------



## dBSPL

Ahahaha, I've been laughing for 10 minutes,
you have to watch this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184146495685169154
Menbic people are chasing Assad regime militias as terrorists. They are removed from the village with insults. Okay nice. If you're so brave (!) Why not chase ypg terrorists?

Also I feel very sorry for these Afghani militias. They're being taken to one village to another just for a passport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rogue1

LeGenD said:


> I see a new chapter of humanitarian crisis (in the making) in Syria. ISIS will definitely take advantage of these developments.


Where was the humanitarian crisis in Turkey's last two operations? You are just repeating what you hear in western media. The same media that has been silent on any possibility of humanitarian crises every time Assad and co heavily bombed and made offensives into Rebel held areas. 

How often do the same media mention Yemen or Libya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Rogue1 said:


> Where was the humanitarian crisis in Turkey's last two operations? You are just repeating what you hear in western media. The same media that has been silent on any possibility of humanitarian crises every time Assad and co heavily bombed and made offensives into Rebel held areas.
> 
> How often do the same media mention Yemen or Libya?


It is absolutely foolish to assume that a military operation does not cause humanitarian crisis in targeted sectors; displacement of people and destruction are expected outcomes.

As for your generalization about Western media coverage, numerous Western sources were absolutely vocal about atrocities in Syria, Yemen and Libya. Shall I post links?

I expect logic and reason in responses to my posts, not inherent biases.


----------



## Rogue1

LeGenD said:


> It is absolutely foolish to assume that a military operation does not cause humanitarian crisis in targeted sectors; displacement of people and destruction are expected outcomes.
> 
> As for your generalization about Western media coverage, numerous Western sources were absolutely vocal about atrocities in Syria, Yemen and Libya. Shall I post links?
> 
> I expect logic and reason in responses to my posts, not inherent biases.


So why is there a total lack of logic in your own posts. This is a war zone, war zones are known for such things. There will continue to be displacement and destruction until the end of the conflict, and this will not happen until all terrorist elements in Syria are disarmed or brought under control. The mere presence of the PKK has led the the displacement of hundreds of thousands of people from northern syria. If anything this operation will begin to bring an end to an existing humanitarian crisis that has external displaced 7 million, killed half a million and internally displaced many more. 

Already there are reports of people returning to their homes in Tel Abyd.

And regarding Western media, Is the reporting proportionate to the magnitude of the actual events? That is all I will say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184158317779836928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184159787493265412

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184168272343851008


Rogue1 said:


> So why is there a total lack of logic in your own posts. This is a war zone, war zones are known for such things. There will continue to be displacement and destruction until the end of the conflict, and this will not happen until all terrorist elements in Syria are disarmed or brought under control. The mere presence of the PKK has led the the displacement of hundreds of thousands of people from northern syria. If anything this operation will begin to bring an end to an existing humanitarian crisis that has external displaced 7 million, killed half a million and internally displaced many more.
> 
> Already there are reports of people returning to their homes in Tel Abyd.
> 
> And regarding Western media, Is the reporting proportionate to the magnitude of the actual events? That is all I will say.



It's going to get a whole lot worse before it gets better. Land has been fought over every day since the first day of humanity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184172353103781888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

I like how Europe is trying to act relevant in the conflict, imposing sanctions and pressure but Turkey ignores and gives zero fks about them because they know USA and Russia only matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

dBSPL said:


> ...
> 
> But I want to tell you about a very strange situation. There's something weird about the SAA militia videos in downtown Menbic and Raqqa.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184035525742727169
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183828753945903114
> One of the people watching regime forces go to northern Raqqa says "They will soon eat shit". He means they will be crushed. Also They make fun on the other video. Soon we'il know what that means.





dBSPL said:


> Ahahaha, I've been laughing for 10 minutes,
> you have to watch this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184146495685169154
> Menbic people are chasing Assad regime militias as terrorists. They are removed from the village with insults. Okay nice. If you're so brave (!) Why not chase ypg terrorists?
> 
> Also I feel very sorry for these Afghani militias. They're being taken to one village to another just for a passport.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184194699868938245
The Arab population in these regions was not in alliance because of liked the SDF, theirs priority was about to opposed the regime forces.

Now the YPG is sitting at the bargaining table to save its own azz without consulting a tribal chiefs and theirs people?

It's not that simple.


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Unknown airstrikes destroyed a whole Assad-iranian military convoy in the outskirts of manbij tonight.
Assad pages are saying that 190 of their fighters were killed & 13 tanks destroyed.
Most probably the airstrikes were Turkish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Unknown airstrikes destroyed a whole Assad-iranian military convoy in the outskirts of manbij tonight.
> Assad pages are saying that 190 of their fighters were killed & 13 tanks destroyed.
> Most probably the airstrikes were Turkish



Fake. Assad has S-300PM2 and Turkey don't have strategic bombers to deal with it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184182501608177665

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Austin Powers said:


> Fake. Assad has S-300PM2 and Turkey don't have strategic bombers to deal with it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184182501608177665


I know ur a troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> I know ur a troll



That's a well known pro rebel twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Latest situation on field :


----------



## Ritual

dBSPL said:


> Latest situation on field :



Why aren’t the Turkish & allied Syria forces entering the far right of the region which borders Iraq? They are leaving it open for Assad


----------



## Damir877

lonelyman said:


> Russia kept most of land, but Ottoman turks collapsed and lost majority of hers. Even fighting a bitter battle with Kurd tribes in Syria to avoid further break up.



That had little to do with Russia or Turkey but with the fact that the Russian allies eventually went on to win the war,despite their collapse,thanks to the US intervention.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Damir877 said:


> That had little to do with Russia or Turkey but with the fact that the Russian allies eventually went on to win the war,despite their collapse,thanks to the US intervention.



Yeah but Russia maintained its core territorial integrity and retained the same flag before WW1.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Russia


----------



## dBSPL

Ritual said:


> Why aren’t the Turkish & allied Syria forces entering the far right of the region which borders Iraq? They are leaving it open for Assad



All the the total population of the area you see as yellow is nearly 2.5 million. In 2011 ! But now may be around 1.5 million.

Why is that ? Because 1 to 2 million people left their homes because of DAESH and then PKK / YPG terrorism. Of these, approximately 1 million ( 340,000 Kurds ) eastern syrian live in Turkey. Around 200,000 people from this region now live in Iraq. As refugees and in most tents.

Where is the population density? Raqqa and Deirizor are still populated by Arab tribes. However, the actual population density is exactly in the area extending from the region you mentioned to Haseke. More than half a million or maybe nearly a million Kurds live there. The residential area is too much. Therefore, I do not think that NSA elements will enter that region.

Resulayn-Tel Abyad phase 1 line will be completed until the Manbic problem is clarified. Then we will see the course of the operation together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Damir877

Austin Powers said:


> Yeah but Russia maintained its core territorial integrity and retained the same flag before WW1.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Russia



Right but your point was that Ottoman Empire's demise had to do with them fighting Russia in WW1,(which is incorrect like pretty much everything else you write)not about who got which flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Damir877 said:


> Right but your point was that Ottoman Empire's demise had to do with them fighting Russia in WW1,(which is incorrect like pretty much everything else you write)not about who got which flag.



Both Turkey and Russia retained their core ethnic territories after WW1 and their flags after WW1.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184210952272650240


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184202237452673024


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184195518345428992


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184205828921974784


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184209090861584384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184215539985637376

What transpired in the last 8 years, esp. last 6 days, demonstrated that the only lives in Syria that matter for many Western policy makers are the lives of PKK terrorists. 100k’s of Syrians were butchered, every single redline crossed. It now seems that PKK is the only redline.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/am...-against-turkey-main-opposition-leader-147539

So this....


----------



## Saddam Hussein

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184215539985637376
> 
> What transpired in the last 8 years, esp. last 6 days, demonstrated that the only lives in Syria that matter for many Western policy makers are the lives of PKK terrorists. 100k’s of Syrians were butchered, every single redline crossed. It now seems that PKK is the only redline.



Why are they copying Isis style rants to sound tough and cool.

"We love death as they love life"

He should keep his mouth shut, does more harm than good to his own cause

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Rogue1 said:


> So why is there a total lack of logic in your own posts. This is a war zone, war zones are known for such things. There will continue to be displacement and destruction until the end of the conflict, and this will not happen until all terrorist elements in Syria are disarmed or brought under control. The mere presence of the PKK has led the the displacement of hundreds of thousands of people from northern syria. If anything this operation will begin to bring an end to an existing humanitarian crisis that has external displaced 7 million, killed half a million and internally displaced many more.
> 
> Already there are reports of people returning to their homes in Tel Abyd.
> 
> And regarding Western media, Is the reporting proportionate to the magnitude of the actual events? That is all I will say.


Notice following 'gems' in your post? 
_
"Where was the humanitarian crisis in Turkey's last two operations? You are just repeating what you hear in western media. The same media that has been silent on any possibility of humanitarian crises every time Assad and co heavily bombed and made offensives into Rebel held areas."_

*Yet* you see total lack of logic in my posts. 

Sometimes I wonder if I am dealing with high school dropouts here.

Point is that Syria was almost peaceful but Turkey have opened a new chapter of humanitarian crises in Syria with the ongoing military operation. From Turkish standpoint, concerns about PKK are valid, but to go as far as to create a buffer zone in another country amount to act of aggression. This issue could be handled in a much better way. 

Your lack of empathy is palpable. Your home is not burning in it therefore it is easy for you to pick sides on political grounds here. 

As for declaring an entire bloc of people as terrorists without any understanding of demographics of the region, is utterly stupid. Imagine yourself living in a region where administration is declared terrorist by a foreign entity and bombs start falling in the surroundings.

Now STFU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rogue1

LeGenD said:


> Notice following 'gems' in your post?
> _
> "Where was the humanitarian crisis in Turkey's last two operations? You are just repeating what you hear in western media. The same media that has been silent on any possibility of humanitarian crises every time Assad and co heavily bombed and made offensives into Rebel held areas."_
> 
> *Yet* you see total lack of logic in my posts.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if I am dealing with high school dropouts here.
> 
> Point is that Syria was almost peaceful but Turkey have opened a new chapter of humanitarian crises in Syria with the ongoing military operation. From Turkish standpoint, concerns about PKK are valid, but to go as far as to create a buffer zone in another country amount to act of aggression. This issue could be handled in a much better way.
> 
> Your lack of empathy is palpable. Your home is not burning in it therefore it is easy for you to pick sides on political grounds here.
> 
> As for declaring an entire bloc of people as terrorists without any understanding of demographics of the region, is utterly stupid. Imagine yourself living in a region where administration is declared terrorist by a foreign entity and bombs start falling in the surroundings.
> 
> Now STFU.


Syria was almost peaceful? I don't know what your idea of peaceful is but the two posts I have seen of yours contain some sort of insult.

Declaring an entire block of people terrorists? Erdogan has always said that the Kurds are our brothers and we are fighting the YPG/PKK not Kurds. It's the Media(again) that constantly say that he is fighting the Kurds.

Demographics of Region: The Kurds made up 7%- 10% (some even say 5%) of Syria before the conflict. But they now control 25-30% of the region including most of the water and oil resources and well as a large percentage of the agricultural land. Also this same group has been silencing political opposition in the region as well as forcefully displacing people, or not allowing them to return to their homes.

We have seen this all before in Iraq, Afghanistan and even Bosnia with change of demographics. It seems to be US policy to create "endless wars".

I really don't want to argue with you, It appears you are just a child. The best thing is to wait a few years and see the consequences of the actions that are happening today and you may see a better picture. Also you may have grown up by then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Rogue1 said:


> Syria was almost peaceful? I don't know what your idea of peaceful is but the two posts I have seen of yours contain some sort of insult.
> 
> Declaring an entire block of people terrorists? Erdogan has always said that the Kurds are our brothers and we are fighting the YPG/PKK not Kurds. It's the Media(again) that constantly say that he is fighting the Kurds.
> 
> Demographics of Region: The Kurds made up 7%- 10% (some even say 5%) of Syria before the conflict. But they now control 25-30% of the region including most of the water and oil resources and well as a large percentage of the agricultural land. Also this same group has been silencing political opposition in the region as well as forcefully displacing people, or not allowing them to return to their homes.
> 
> We have seen this all before in Iraq, Afghanistan and even Bosnia with change of demographics. It seems to be US policy to create "endless wars".
> 
> I really don't want to argue with you, It appears you are just a child. The best thing is to wait a few years and see the consequences of the actions that are happening today and you may see a better picture. Also you may have grown up by then.


Kurd demographics at a glance.

















_"That splash of red in the middle is really important: ethnic Kurds, who have no country of their own but big communities in Iran, Iraq, Syria, and Turkey."_

REFERENCES

https://www.vox.com/a/maps-explain-the-middle-east

So how are you going to single out PKK individuals from all that?

SDF-YPG is a Syrian kurd regime. Members of PKK might be involved but they do not represent this organization on the whole. Syrian kurd regime was created by US to counter ISIS in the region because ISIS posit greatest threat to modern civilizations and peace in the world at present.

Maybe it is time for you to grow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

QWECXZ said:


> Turks? LOL. Why do you keep saying Turks and Mongols? Mongols invaded Asia. They raped you and forced you to act like them because you had no culture, no history and no significance to stay independent.
> 
> Unlike you, Iran survived both the Arab and Mongol invasions because we had culture and influence. You're just a fart in the air with nothing of your own who wants to steal the name Turk from Central Asians and Mongols.
> 
> And no matter how much you say that joke, the truth remains that Anatolia has always been an extension of Greater Iran and you will join the motherland soon.
> 
> If it weren't for Iran, a military coup had already ousted Erdogan. Erdogan cried like a baby and asked Iran for help and even spent all the time during the coup in Iran. It was Iran that saved his ***. Otherwise, you were back to US stooges again.


Hi Bro, I create a table comparing Iran and China history, let me know if you are interested.
@*Parsipride @QWECXZ*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

LeGenD said:


> Point is that Syria was almost peaceful but Turkey have opened a new chapter of humanitarian crises in Syria with the ongoing military operation



Kurdish Population is about 5% in Syria ..... but the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab cities including Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,Deir al Zour , etc (30% of Syrian territory ) under the mask of fighting ISIS

and PKK/YPG Terrorists killed thousands of Arabs-Turkmens and forced hundreds of thousands of Arabs-Turkmens to move to Turkey from their lands in N.Syria

*over 300.000 Syrian Kurds and millions of Syrian Arabs are in Turkey now*
and Turkish Army has started cleaning muslim Arab cities from christian the US-France backed invader communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists 

so humanitarian crises will be resolved and millions of Syrian refugees will return to their lands


now STFU



LeGenD said:


> Syrian kurd regime was created by US to counter ISIS in the region because ISIS posit greatest threat to modern civilizations and peace in the world at present.



Syrian kurd regime was created by the US to invade 30% Syrian territory under the mask of fighting ISIS to destroy Syria's territorial integrity and to create so-called Kurdistan for Israeli interests

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LeGenD

MMM-E said:


> Kurdish Population is about 5% in Syria ..... but the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab cities including Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,etc (30% of Syrian territory ) under the mask of fighting ISIS
> 
> and PKK/YPG Terrorists killed thousands of Arabs-Turkmens and forced hundreds of thousands of Arabs-Turkmens to move to Turkey from their lands in N.Syria
> 
> *over 300.000 Syrian Kurds and millions of Syrian Arabs are in Turkey *
> and Turkish Army has started cleaning muslim Arab cities from christian the US-France backed invader communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists
> 
> so humanitarian crises will be solved and millions of Syrian refugees will return to their lands
> 
> 
> now STFU




Turkey have its own narrative to justify its excesses in Syria much like other stakeholders in the region such as Russia, Iran and USA. Being a Turkish national, it is logical for you to toe the line of your state. Therefore, I will be easy on you.

I would like to clarify a few things.

*1.* I absolutely oppose politically-motivated separatist ambitions of any organization in Turkey be it PKK or any other rogue entity. What I do not wish to happen in Pakistan, I do not wish to happen in Turkey or another Islamic country either. This is a matter of having a principle, and not being a hypocrite.

*2.* I have also provided an overview of kurd demographics in my previous post. Link: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/oper...create-safe-zone.638588/page-55#post-11836506

It is unrealistic to overlook _*kurd demographics*_ in a discussion about the SDF-YPG regime in Syria.

Syrian kurd encompass The Yezidi, The Kurmanj, and The Badni. Take a good look at where these ethnic groups are/were located prior to Syrian Civil War: http://gulf2000.columbia.edu/images/maps/Syria_Group_Divisions_lg.png

When Syria plunged into civil war in 2011, the aforementioned groups had no choice but to take up arms to protect themselves from all manner of aggression.

Under American guidance, the aforementioned groups banded together to establish the SDF-YPG regime when ISIS showed up at their doors (i.e. Operation Inherent Resolve). In fact, kurd from all over the world joined the SDF-YPG regime to fight ISIS, and therefore, this regime have a multi-ethnic character at present.






The SDF-YPG regime have administrative mandate in Syria only - in areas which it recaptured from ISIS during the course of Operation Inherent Resolve (2014 - 2018).

*3.* Turkish agenda is to create a buffer zone between Turkey and Syria:-






Now_* that*_ is literally 'regional demographics altering' proposal and move, and Turkey is going as far as to uproot Syrian kurd groups in the process under the mask of countering PKK.

How is this move justifiable?

This move is utterly devoid of rationalism and not well-received by the international community consequently. Turkey is risking a prolonged war with kurd in this manner. Not just the kurd *but* the original Assad-led Syrian regime + Russia are getting involved in this matter.

Now that US is out from Syria, Turkey is on its own in this endeavor. Assad-led Syrian regime + Russia will find it much easier to drive Turkey from Syria now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

LeGenD said:


> It is unrealistic to overlook _*kurd demographics*_ in a discussion about the SDF-YPG regime in Syria.



Do you think all Kurds support PKK/YPG Terrorists ? never
most of muslim Kurds so hate communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists , therefore communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists forced hundreds of thousands of muslim Kurds to move Turkey and Iraq from their lands in Syria

also in Turkey most of Kurds vote for AKP , CHP and MHP instead of HDP ( pro-PKK )


*so stop calling all Kurds as PKK/YPG Terrorist supporter*
Kurdish FALCONS Brigade (400 Kurdish and 200 Arab Fighters ) was formed as part of the Hamza Division of FSA to fight PKK/YPG

















LeGenD said:


> The SDF-YPG regime have administrative mandate in Syria only - in areas which it recaptured from ISIS during the course of Operation Inherent Resolve (2014 - 2018).



Syrian kurd regime was created by the US to invade 30% Syrian territory under the mask of fighting ISIS to destroy Syria's territorial integrity and to create so-called Kurdistan for Israeli interests





LeGenD said:


> _*That*_ is literally regional demographics altering move, and Turkey is going as far as to uproot Syrian kurd groups in the process under the mask of countering PKK.



stop lying

I am saying again
Kurdish Population is about 5% in Syria ..... but the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab cities including Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,Deir al Zour , etc (30% of Syrian territory ) under the mask of fighting ISIS

and PKK/YPG Terrorists killed thousands of Kurds-Arabs-Turkmens and forced hundreds of thousands of Kurds-Arabs-Turkmens to move to Turkey from their lands in N.Syria

*that was literally regional demographics altering move by PKK/YPG Terrorists*

now over 300.000 muslim Syrian Kurds are in Turkey because fear of communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists
now millions of muslim Syrian Arabs are in Turkey because fear of communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists and ASSAD Regime

now Turkish Army clean muslim Syrian cities from christian the US-France backed invader communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists

*and millions of Syrian refugees will return to their lands


*



LeGenD said:


> Not just the kurd *but* the original Assad-led Syrian regime + Russia are getting involved in this matter and will eventually work to push Turkey out.




*keep dreaming dream is free*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

MMM-E said:


> Do you think all Kurds support PKK/YPG Terrorists ? never
> most of muslim Kurds so hate communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists , therefore communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists forced hundreds of thousands of muslim Kurds to move Turkey and Iraq from their lands in Syria
> 
> also most of Kurds vote for AKP , CHP and MHP instead of HDP ( pro-PKK )
> 
> so stop calling all Kurds as PKK/YPG Terrorist supporter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian kurd regime was created by the US to invade 30% Syrian territory under the mask of fighting ISIS to destroy Syria's territorial integrity and to create so-called Kurdistan for Israeli interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop lying
> 
> I am saying again
> Kurdish Population is about 5% in Syria ..... but the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab cities including Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,Deir al Zour , etc (30% of Syrian territory ) under the mask of fighting ISIS
> 
> and PKK/YPG Terrorists killed thousands of Kurds-Arabs-Turkmens and forced hundreds of thousands of Kurds-Arabs-Turkmens to move to Turkey from their lands in N.Syria
> 
> *that was literally regional demographics altering move by PKK/YPG Terrorists*
> 
> now over 300.000 muslim Syrian Kurds are in Turkey because fear of communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists
> now millions of muslim Syrian Arabs are in Turkey because fear of communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists and ASSAD Regime
> 
> now Turkish Army clean muslim Syrian cities from christian the US-France backed invader communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists
> 
> *and millions of Syrian refugees will return to their lands
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *keep dreaming dream is free*


You sound more like a 'propaganda bot' and not an independent observer. You intentionally and deliberately overlook Syrian kurd demographics and its role in the formation of SDF-YPG regime to counter ISIS movement in the region during the course of Syrian Civil War, in your views.

PKK/YPG Terrorists? Give me a break.

ISIS displaced huge number of people from the region, not this PKK/YPG nonsense. This kind of branding is utterly dishonest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

LeGenD said:


> You sound more like a 'propaganda bot' and not an independent observer.



No more your lies and propaganda wont work



LeGenD said:


> PKK/YPG Terrorists? Give me a break.



American Defense Secretary Ashton Carter confirms "substantial ties" between the PYD/YPG and PKK





so PKK was recognized as terrorist organization by the US , the EU , Syria , Iran , Iraq and many more countries





LeGenD said:


> ISIS displaced huge number of people in the region, not this PKK-YPG nonsense.



Then why still over 300.000 muslim Syrian Kurds are in Turkey ?
Then why still over 200.000 muslim Syrian Kurds are in Iraq ?

because fear of communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists who killed thousands of muslim Syrian Kurds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

@LeGenD
Insistently, you use maps that have nothing to do with reality to support your perceptions. This is definitely not a moral attitude. It is no different from terrorist propaganda.

While accusing others of ethnic changes, you don't even get the amnesty reports of the PKK/YPG. You don't want to remember what you did in Raqqa in Menbic. Look at the TelAbyad report, see what happened in Resulayn a few years ago.

The ethnic structure of Syria is as follows: (1935)




(2011)




This is the situation that occurred when the civil war began.




Now, ignoring this basic reality and defending the truth of the picture created by the US and Russian occupation: in its lightest terms, it is foolish.

***

Another issue is to persistently try to address this situation in the Kurdish-Turkish dilemma. The truth is that Turkey is the world's largest Kurdish country. Istanbul is the largest Kurdish city in the world. Today there are about 150 Kurdish parliamentarians in 3 different parties in Parliament. About half of them are on the conservative wing and the other half on the nationalist left wing.There is also an extreme religious and pkk enemy structure that fails to enter the parliament. Locally strong but often boycott the elections.

Turkish blood and Kurdish blood are intertwined. It has been a family for generations. My mother is Kurdish and my father is Turkish. How are you gonna separate me? How will you classify millions of families?

Our struggle is related to the Pkk-Kck structure. If there will be a Kurdish state: It cant be created by who located in terrorist activities in the territory of Turkey and Iraq over 40 years or by who killed tens of thousands of civilians without separationor by who international drug smuggler gangs. Come to yourself, what you're defending now is a terrorist organization. Today, you are the advocate of a state that comes from 12,000 kilometers away and what Israel has decided. And with great prejudice. This is an unconscious policy that ruins all such balances here and it decides to destroy everything else.

Until the year 2011, there was a peace process In Turkey . The state showed great common sense against the PKK. We've made our goodwill. So what did we get in return? Powered by the US, and also armed PKK by US, which has used this power to occupy cities in Turkey. Even now, do you know that mortars fall every day in our border areas? Once you have shared our pain? But now you judging us now?

Look, the BBC, came to border areas after operation start. Its purpose is make news that the Kurdish rebellion in Turkey. But what did they see? Turkey flag Kurds celebrating the operation

Anyway, I clearly see that you know these things. You know as a Pakistani. And I see very well what you want to do.

Anyone who has tampered with some message history of you, they can see how different perspective when issues comes to your homeland. This operation will be over soon. And We'il be able to spend more time here. Then we start judging your understandings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

MMM-E said:


> No more your lies and propaganda wont work
> 
> 
> 
> American Defense Secretary Ashton Carter confirms "substantial ties" between the PYD/YPG and PKK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so PKK was recognized as terrorist organization by the US , the EU , Syria , Iran , Iraq and many more countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why still over 300.000 muslim Syrian Kurds are in Turkey ?
> Then why still over 200.000 muslim Syrian Kurds are in Iraq ?
> 
> because fear of communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists who killed thousands of muslim Syrian Kurds


Again, your entire focus is on political statements instead of kurd demographics in Syria. I won't waste my time on you further.


----------



## Timur

I have a video wich shows ypg mistreatment of two ppl their skin is coverd by blood because they are permanently wiped

a red yellow star flag some ypg sign on the uniform

I do not post it because of grafics content ban on the forum!


but here some videos of freed zones:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183842479428296704
I am sorry I could not delete the topic above my twitter post

the above picture is from jewish german media wich lies and says brutal erdogans fight against the kurds and in the video you can see how brutal it really is.. the freed kurds and arabs are in happiness to get free from the ultrakommunist nazis ypg and their brutal inhuman terror reign


----------



## Indos

dBSPL said:


> @LeGenD
> 
> Our struggle is related to the Pkk-Kck structure. If there will be a Kurdish state: It cant be created by who located in terrorist activities in the territory of Turkey and Iraq over 40 years or by who killed tens of thousands of civilians without separationor by who international drug smuggler gangs. Come to yourself, what you're defending now is a terrorist organization. Today, you are the advocate of a state that comes from 12,000 kilometers away and what Israel has decided. And with great prejudice. This is an unconscious policy that ruins all such balances here and it decides to destroy everything else.
> 
> Until the year 2011, there was a peace process In Turkey . The state showed great common sense against the PKK. We've made our goodwill. So what did we get in return? Powered by the US, and also armed PKK by US, which has used this power to occupy cities in Turkey. Even now, do you know that mortars fall every day in our border areas? Once you have shared our pain? But now you judging us now?
> 
> Look, the BBC, came to border areas after operation start. Its purpose is make news that the Kurdish rebellion in Turkey. But what did he see?
> 
> Anyway, I clearly see that you know these things. You know as a Pakistani. And I see very well what you want to do.
> 
> Anyone who has tampered with some message history of you, they can see how different perspective when issues comes to your homeland. This operation will be over soon. And We'il be able to spend more time here. Then we start judging your contries policies and understandings.



Can you show me prove that Kurdish rebel has killed 10.000 civilians ? Can you just show me any link in English (international media) about any recent bombing those Kurds rebel done in Turkey ?

Is there any war happen between Kurdish rebel and Turkish military inside Turkey? How big is the scale ?


----------



## MMM-E

LeGenD said:


> Again, your entire focus is on political statements instead of kurd demographics in Syria. I won't waste my time on you further.



the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab cities including Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,Deir al Zour , etc (30% of Syrian territory ) under the mask of fighting ISIS

Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,Deir al Zour , etc are not Kurdish cities 


and I am saying again 
Do you think all Kurds support PKK/YPG Terrorists ? never
most of muslim Kurds so hate communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists , therefore communist-atheist PKK/YPG Terrorists forced hundreds of thousands of muslim Kurds to move Turkey and Iraq from their lands in Syria

also in Turkey most of Kurds vote for AKP , CHP and MHP instead of HDP ( pro-PKK )


*so stop calling all Kurds as PKK/YPG Terrorist supporter*
Kurdish FALCONS Brigade (400 Kurdish and 200 Arab Fighters ) was formed as part of the Hamza Division of FSA to fight PKK/YPG


----------



## dBSPL

Turkey has a reasonable demand for a full 5 years. Protecting the territorial integrity of Syria, a new constitution and a free election of all Syrians.

You call us an invader today. But


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184405756541583360
Those who want to see a smashed Syria in EU will find more than 1 million Syrians at their borders in less than a year. That's not the point I'm paying attention to.

However, it is a very important learning process for us that the people we think that we agree on the integrity of Syria , and now they attack us as a union with the Atlantic camp. Right now we clearly see who our friend is and who our enemy is. And in fact, this was the biggest gain for us. We do not see this struggle as a few weeks or a few years. If anyone briefly looking at the history of Turkey , can understandt it well enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Rogue1 said:


> A-team.



lol nice one (Arab-Team)

Tal Abyad 859 isis members were held in this prison but ypg released them all..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183731197865811969


----------



## LeGenD

If people want to learn how popular Turkish invasion of Syrian territory is, then take a good look at Syrian exclusive coverage of events: https://www.sana.sy/en/

---

Link: https://www.sana.sy/en/?p=175977

_"Citizens of al-Mayadin salute the army, condemn the Turkish aggression on Syrian lands."_







Scenes of protests in different towns of Syria are slowly surfacing, and Syrian nationals are calling for withdrawal of Turkish troops in them.

Link: https://www.sana.sy/en/?p=175993

_"Hasaka, Raqqa, SANA- Forces of the Turkish occupation and their mercenaries continued their offensive on the Syrian territories through targeting a number of villages and towns in the northern countryside of Hasaka and Raqqa with artillery and warplanes causing the displacement of citizens who fled the brutality of the Turkish occupation and its terrorist mercenaries against the locals."_

*NOTE: *SANA is the primary media outlet of the original pre-war Assad-led regime in Syria; nothing to do with the SDF-YPG regime. So much love for Turkey in there.


----------



## Timur

a little video in english about the conflict with bkk


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184381674035056641


----------



## Oublious

LeGenD said:


> If people want to learn how popular Turkish invasion of Syrian territory is, then take a good look at Syrian exclusive coverage of events: https://www.sana.sy/en/
> 
> ---
> 
> Link: https://www.sana.sy/en/?p=175977
> 
> _"Citizens of al-Mayadin salute the army, condemn the Turkish aggression on Syrian lands."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scenes of protests in different towns of Syria, and Syrian nationals calling for withdrawal of Turkish troops in them.
> 
> Another: https://www.sana.sy/en/?p=175993
> 
> _"Hasaka, Raqqa, SANA- Forces of the Turkish occupation and their mercenaries continued their offensive on the Syrian territories through targeting a number of villages and towns in the northern countryside of Hasaka and Raqqa with artillery and warplanes causing the displacement of citizens who fled the brutality of the Turkish occupation and its terrorist mercenaries against the locals."_
> 
> *NOTE: *SANA is the primary media outlet of the original pre-war Assad-led regime in Syria; nothing to do with the SDF-YPG regime. So much love for Turkey in there.




You should come with better news, a several people gathered and protest. Turkey not welcome, should go and look place wher Turkey have saved people from yph before you are desperate looking for something.


----------



## Timur

LeGenD said:


> So much love for Turkey in there.



just for fun: are you shia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

LeGenD said:


> If people want to learn how popular Turkish invasion of Syrian territory



*Real Invaders *= The US-France and their multinational terrorist organization PKK/YPG who invaded 30% of Syrian territory under the mask of fighting ISIS

*Criminal Murderers *= Assad Regime , Russia , Iran and Iran backed terrorist groups who killed hundreds of thousands of innocent Syrian People including childs and women to protect dictatorial regime


on the other hand Turkey saved 4 million Syrian People , around 365.000 of them returned to their lands in Turkish Army controlled cities Afrin , Dabıq , Rai , Azez , Jarablus and Al Bab and soon more Syrian refugees will return to their lands in Tel Abyad , Rasulayn , Manbij , etc

over 7 million Sunni muslim Syrians are with Turkey .... I can show you tons of photos about it


*so keep crying *.. Turkey never will allow criminal bandit countries and their ugly smelly terrorists to create terror corridor in Syria for Israeli interests


----------



## LeGenD

Oublious said:


> You should come with better news, a several people gathered and protest. Turkey not welcome, should go and look place wher Turkey have saved people from yph before you are desperate looking for something.


If you are under the impression that Turkish incursions in Syria enjoy popular support in Syria then you are utterly clueless, or Turkish exclusive coverage of events is in question.

SANA = Syrian official coverage of developments across Syria, and its coverage does not favor Turkish moves _at all_.

Syrians, irrespective of their ethnicity, are not not happy with recent developments. SANA will show you protests that Turkish media will not.

Kurd are protesting even in Europe.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-turkish-incursion-into-syria-idUSKBN1WR0JY

https://www.dw.com/en/germany-thousands-protest-turkish-operation-in-syria/a-50809300

If want to take a look at independent coverage of events, then this source is best: https://syria.liveuamap.com/



Timur said:


> just for fun: are you shia?


No.


----------



## Timur

story of fypg forcefully recuit ppl


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184093642903969793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184109897572478977

by the way why do I have bad connection to pdf if I use german ip adresses? and why do I have better results with far away mexico? who blocks me?



LeGenD said:


> No.



takiyya?


----------



## Indos

Erdogan has just said that he will not stop the assault until military operation reach its target to create the intended safe zone. I dont know what it is so important for Turkish to do it despite so many potential sanction from US and EU. 

Turkey of course will guard the captured safe zone if the military operation is success. And the result of it is that Turkey will get economic, military, and technology sanction from US and European countries for long time. I know that many in US and EU dont want to see an advanced Turkey, so this operation has given them surprising opportunity to hit Turkey progress as nation.


----------



## Zulfiqar

dBSPL said:


> @LeGenD
> Insistently, you use maps that have nothing to do with reality to support your perceptions. This is definitely not a moral attitude. It is no different from terrorist propaganda.
> 
> While accusing others of ethnic changes, you don't even get the amnesty reports of the PKK/YPG. You don't want to remember what you did in Raqqa in Menbic. Look at the TelAbyad report, see what happened in Resulayn a few years ago.
> 
> The ethnic structure of Syria is as follows: (1935)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2011)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the situation that occurred when the civil war began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, ignoring this basic reality and defending the truth of the picture created by the US and Russian occupation: in its lightest terms, it is foolish.
> 
> ***
> 
> Another issue is to persistently try to address this situation in the Kurdish-Turkish dilemma. The truth is that Turkey is the world's largest Kurdish country. Istanbul is the largest Kurdish city in the world. Today there are about 150 Kurdish parliamentarians in 3 different parties in Parliament. About half of them are on the conservative wing and the other half on the nationalist left wing.There is also an extreme religious and pkk enemy structure that fails to enter the parliament. Locally strong but often boycott the elections.
> 
> Turkish blood and Kurdish blood are intertwined. It has been a family for generations. My mother is Kurdish and my father is Turkish. How are you gonna separate me? How will you classify millions of families?
> 
> Our struggle is related to the Pkk-Kck structure. If there will be a Kurdish state: It cant be created by who located in terrorist activities in the territory of Turkey and Iraq over 40 years or by who killed tens of thousands of civilians without separationor by who international drug smuggler gangs. Come to yourself, what you're defending now is a terrorist organization. Today, you are the advocate of a state that comes from 12,000 kilometers away and what Israel has decided. And with great prejudice. This is an unconscious policy that ruins all such balances here and it decides to destroy everything else.
> 
> Until the year 2011, there was a peace process In Turkey . The state showed great common sense against the PKK. We've made our goodwill. So what did we get in return? Powered by the US, and also armed PKK by US, which has used this power to occupy cities in Turkey. Even now, do you know that mortars fall every day in our border areas? Once you have shared our pain? But now you judging us now?
> 
> Look, the BBC, came to border areas after operation start. Its purpose is make news that the Kurdish rebellion in Turkey. But what did they see? Turkey flag Kurds celebrating the operation
> 
> Anyway, I clearly see that you know these things. You know as a Pakistani. And I see very well what you want to do.
> 
> Anyone who has tampered with some message history of you, they can see how different perspective when issues comes to your homeland. This operation will be over soon. And We'il be able to spend more time here. Then we start judging your understandings.



Don't spend time on the legend guy. He is more pro american than Americans themselves even on policies concerning Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Indos said:


> Can you show me prove that Kurdish rebel has killed 10.000 civilians ? Can you just show me any link in English (international media) about any recent bombing those Kurds rebel done in Turkey ?
> 
> Is there any war happen between Kurdish rebel and Turkish military inside Turkey? How big is the scale ?



Oh, my God. That's the level of knowledge

Below is a short list of the mass killings of the PKK. (Assassinations are not included. These are terrorist attacks in which 3 or more civilians are killed, between 1984-2009) The post-2009 process needs to be addressed separately. Two major attempts have taken place.

Massacres of 1984

1. November 8, 1984 massacre of the "village of Karagecit"

2. December 15, 1984 "The Cattle Mazra" massacre
-------------------------------------------------- ------------------

Massacres of 1985

3. January 7, 1985 "Tekçınar village" massacre

4. April 3, 1985 "Şırnak Health Team" massacre

5. June 6, 1985 "The village of Sırmalı" massacre

6. The July 14, 1985 "Kozedirbaz hamlet" massacre

7. August 5, 1985 "Taşbucak hamlet" massacre

8. August 23, 1985 "Kismet village" massacre

9. September 3, 1985 "Tatars" massacre

1986 massacres

10. March 19, 1986 The massacre in the village of Ulasi

11. 25 June 1986 Gechit village massacre

12. July 27, 1986 Goremeçç village massacre

13. July 28, 1986 EKLENCEa hamlet massacre

14. September 4, 1986 Serenköy massacre
-------------------------------------------------- ------------------

1987 massacres

15. January 22, 1987 The massacre of the "village of Ortabakh"

16. 23 January 1987 Gündükörte hamlet massacre

17. February 22, 1987 Taşdelen village massacre

18. March 7, 1987 Açıkyol village massacre

19. April 12, 1987 Kavuncu village massacre

20. April 12, 1987 Pınarcık village massacre

21. July 8, 1987 Anıklı village massacre

22. July 8, 1987 Pecheneg village massacre

23. July 8, 1987 Haraberk hamlet massacre

24. July 9, 1987 Kermen hamlet massacre

25. July 21, 1987 Akdemir hamlet massacre

26. August 9, 1987 Cirali village massacre

27. August 18, 1987 Milan hamlet massacre

28. August 20, 1987 the massacre of the Dargecit

29. September 3, 1987 Tekkuyu village massacre

30. September 17, 1987 The massacre of the village of Karageçit

31. September 21, 1987 Çiftekavak village massacre

32. 10 October 1987 The massacre of Çobandere

33. November 13, 1987 Yoğurtçular village teacher massacre


1988 massacres

34. 11 January 1988 The massacre of the Kısranık caves

35. March 28, 1988 the massacre of the village of Yağızoymak

36. May 2, 1988 Evil hamlet massacre

37. May 7, 1988 The massacre of the Taraklı hamlet

38. May 8, 1988 Balmimin massacre

39. August 30, 1988 Simone Creek massacre

40. October 19, 1988 Beşkonak-Gürses road crossing massacre

41. November 6, 1988 Teacher massacre in the Sumerian village
-------------------------------------------------- ------------------

1989 massacres

42. May 27, 1989 Belkis neighborhood massacre

43. May 29, 1989 Anilmish village massacre

44. The massacre of the village of Kuşluca on 28 June 1989

45. July 29, 1989 Gülburnu village massacre

46. August 8, 1989 rejgar plateau massacre

47. 9 August 1989 Bogazoren village massacre

48. August 10, 1989 Massacre of the village of Hisar

49. August 12, 1989 Bahçesaray Massacre

50. August 12, 1989 Çukurca massacre

51. August 18, 1989 Gurcukaya Hill Massacre

52. Aktaş village massacre on August 21, 1989

53. September 6, 1989 siirt-eruh highway teachers massacre

54. September 7, 1989 calnuk plateau massacre

55. September 12, 1989 Tavuklu village massacre

56. October 11, 1989 the massacre of the village of Tepeonu

57. The massacre of the village of Yumurcak on October 17, 1989

58. November 9, 1989 bekirhan hamlet massacre

59. November 24, 1989 Two massacres of the village of Ikiyaka

60. December 12, 1989 The massacre of the Cevizlik village
-------------------------------------------------- ------------------

The massacres of 1990

61. January 9, 1990 The massacre of the "Düğünyurdu" village

62. February 26, 1990 the massacre of the derebaşı village

63. March 1, 1990 mamrastepe massacre

64. March 5, 1990 Baglıca village raid.

65. March 10, 1990 The massacre of the "Düenli" hamlet

66. May 21, 1990 Elazığ Highway 9 Engineer Massacre

67. March 29, 1990 The "Mezralıkk" massacre

68. April 9, 1990 The massacre of Övecek village

69. April 10, 1990 Örtülü * The hamlet massacre

70. 11 April 1990 The massacre of the village of Övecik

71. 14 April 1990 Massacre of the Aşağıkon hamlet

72. Five Teachers Massacre in Bukardi Village

73. The massacre of the village of Yazlıca * on 4 May 1990

74. May 9, 1990 "Train 3005" massacre

75. June 9, 1990 Bağlar locality massacre

76. 10 June 1990 The massacre of the Çevriml village

77. The massacre of Beşpınarlar village on 17 June 1990

78. 14 August 1990 The massacre of the Kemerli village

79. 28 August 1990 Özyurt village massacre

80. September 30, 1990 Bağlıca massacre

81. October 9, 1990 Lutlu village massacre

82. November 1, 1990 The massacre of the Yukarıkara-Güney

83. December 9, 1990 Cumhuriyet neighborhood massacre

(to be continued)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Zulfiqar said:


> Don't spend time on the legend guy. He is more pro american than Americans themselves even on policies concerning Pakistan.


It is in the nature of fellow Pakistani to cross each other in different forums, no wonder why our country is in such a mess. At the least, you could stay silent.

What pro-US views I have in regards to policies concerning Pakistan? Only War On Terror come to mind, and even its case, I felt uncomfortable about drone strikes in Pakistan.

I am just getting back at some of the Turkish members here because of their 'attitude'. I want them to see that Turkish moves in Syria are not necessarily favorably received and perceived from within Syria and outside Syria.

My posts in this thread contain references from different sources, and not just American.

In case you do not know, Trump administration gave the green light to Erdogan administration to commence Operation Peace Spring in order to create a buffer zone in Syria and abandoned the SDF-YPG to its fate (betrayal). Therefore, American government is onboard with this chapter of madness. As an independent observer, I do not have to toe the line of either administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

LeGenD said:


> SANA = Syrian official coverage of events, and its coverage does not favor Turkish moves.



over 7 million Sunni muslim Syrians favor Turkish moves

We dont care about bandit countries the US , the EU , Israel , criminal murderer ASSAD Regime Iran and Iran backed terrorist groups who killed hundreds of thousands of innocent Syrian People including childs and women to protect dictatorial regime

Turkey has right to be in Syria to fight terrorism ( UN article 51 self defense )


----------



## dBSPL

@Indos 

1991 massacres

84. April 15, 1991 Kantarmacı village massacre

85. The Solhan massacre of April 28, 1991

86, June 28, 1991 Şenoba village massacre

87. July 6, 1991 The Yunağlı Plateau Massacre

88. July 13, 1991 Harmancık village massacre

89. July 13, 1991 Çağlayan massacre of cerites

90. July 22, 1991 Yemişli locality massacre

91. 27 August 1991 tamarisks village massacre

92. September 2, 1991 Kasımlı village massacre

93. September 12, 1991 Selamet hamlet massacre

94. September 18, 1991 Bardakci village massacre

95. 3 October 1991 Bahçebaşı village massacre

96. November 15, 1991 Shirvan massacre

97. November 17, 1991 Tarlabaşı massacre

98. 25 December 1991 Massacre of the Çetinkaya store
-------------------------------------------------- ------------------

Massacres of 1992

99. March 3, 1992 Tepeköy massacre

100. April 20, 1992 The massacre of the Tulgali area

101. April 20, 1992 Çalpınar locality massacre

102. May 21, 1992 The massacre of the Bulmuşlar village

103. May 23, 1992 The massacre of the village of Dumanli

104. May 28, 1992 Asmaaya massacre

105. 10 June 1992 The massacre of the village of Kokarsu

106. June 16, 1992 The massacre in the Ardıçdibi area

107. 18 June 1992 Massacre of the village of Bulumuşlar

108. 21 June 1992 The massacre of the Elmasırtı village

109. 22 June 1992 The massacre of the village of Karahacılı

110. 22 June 1992 The massacre of the village of Seki

111. 25 June 1992 The massacre of the Yolaç village

112. 26 June 1992 Massacre in the Tepeköy locality

113. The 26th of June 1992 Erencik massacre

114. July 2, 1992 Yaniktaş village massacre

115. July 11, 1992 Yolindi village massacre

116. July 16, 1992 Isiklar neighborhood massacre

117. July 22, 1992 Seyran hamlet massacre

118. 4 August 1992 The massacre of the village of Doğançay

119. August 15, 1992 The massacre in the village of Özyar

120. 24 August 1992 The massacre of the Yolaç village

121. August 31, 1992 Massacre in the village of Gürmeşe

122. September 5, 1992 Bingöl-young road massacre

123. September 12, 1992 Kozluk three engineer massacre

124. September 15, 1992 The massacre of the district of Kozluk

125. September 17, 1992 The massacre of the village of Ulubahçe

126. September 20, 1992 The massacre of Savur

127. September 22, 1992 Bağıvar village massacre

128 29 September 1992 massacre in the village sugel

129. September 29, 1992 the massacre of the Derecik hamlet

130. The massacre of the Cevizdali village on 1 October 1992

131. October 9, 1992 Gzlu massacre

132. October 9, 1992 the massacre of the village of Yarımca

133. The first uludere massacre of 11 October 1992

134. The massacre of the Kaledibi Village on 17 October 1992

135 19 October 1992 belenoluk village massacre

136. On December 20, 1992 hazarşah village massacre

137. The massacre of the village of Dedebağ on 22 October 1992

138. 25 October 1992 The Kizilagac massacre

139. November 7, 1992 Cizre massacre

140. November 10, 1992 HANI massacre

141. November 14, 1992 Bademli village massacre

142. November 15, 1992 The massacre of the village of Ortaalişan

143. November 19, 1992 Massacre in the village of Aydınlık

144. 1 December 1992 massacre of the village of hakverdi

145. Massacre of the first Derik hamlet on 7 December 1992

146. 17 December 1992 The massacre of the Tepecik-arkbaşı road

to be continued

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rogue1

LeGenD said:


> Kurd demographics at a glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"That splash of red in the middle is really important: ethnic Kurds, who have no country of their own but big communities in Iran, Iraq, Syria, and Turkey."_
> 
> REFERENCES
> 
> https://www.vox.com/a/maps-explain-the-middle-east
> 
> So how are you going to single out PKK individuals from all that?
> 
> SDF-YPG is a Syrian kurd regime. Members of PKK might be involved but they do not represent this organization on the whole. Syrian kurd regime was created by US to counter ISIS in the region because ISIS posit greatest threat to modern civilizations and peace in the world at present.
> 
> Maybe it is time for you to grow up.







We must help these oppressed people to form their own nation. We'll call it GINGERstan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

@Indos

Massacres of 1993

147. January 12, 1993 Kolgezer hamlet massacre

148. January 13, 1993 Elbeğendi village massacre

149. January 16, 1993 Kuruçay hamlet massacre

150. 23 January 1993 Köşk teahouse massacre

151. 6 February 1993 massacre of the village of Ortaca

152. February 27, 1993 massacre of the Masjid neighborhood

153. March 2, 1993 massacre of the village of Elmabahce

154. 6 March 1993 The massacre of the village of Evci

155. March 7, 1993 The massacre of the Kulaçlı hamlet

156. March 16, 1993 The massacre in the village of Karataş

157. The Bingöl massacre (24 May 1993)

158. The massacre of the Bahçebaşı Village on 2 June 1993

159. 6 June 1993 massacre of the village of Bozdoğan

160. 9 June 1993 The massacre of the Gölet village

161. The massacre of the Yaylacık village on 13 June 1993

162. 14 June 1993 Gözlüce village massacre

163. The massacre of the Koyunlu village on 25 June 1993

164. The massacre of the hamzabey hamlet on June 30, 1993

165. The massacre of the Muti Creek on June 30, 1993

166. July 3, 1993 The Çelik hamlet massacre

167. Massacre of the Başbağlar (5 July 1993)

168. July 10, 1993 The massacre in the village of Beklemez

169. July 12, 1993 The massacre of the village of Cevizlik

170. The massacre of the Sundus (18 July 1993)

171. July 24, 1993 The massacre of the village of Karakoyun

172. July 30, 1993 the massacre of the village of Dolutekne

173. August 1, 1993 the massacre in the village of Aşağıçarıkçı

174. August 3, 1993 Massacre of Hafi locality

175. The massacre of the Kavakbaşı sub-district on 4 August 1993

176. August 4, 1993 massacre of the village of Aslanbeyli

177. The massacre of the village of Asmakaya on 4 August 1993

178. 6 August 1993 Tilver village massacre

179. 7 August 1993 massacre of the village of Akpinar

180. August 8, 1993 massacre of the Uzunyazı village

180. 8 August 1993 Uzunyazı village massacre

181. August 8, 1993 Seslice village massacre

182. August 10, 1993 SOGAN hamlet massacre

183. August 13, 1993 The massacre of Eşkin hamlet

184. 15 August 1993 Massacre in the village of Güneybaşı

185. August 16, 1993 massacre of the Yekekümbet hamlet

186. On 23 August 1993 the massacre of the village of Akcayir

187. August 26, 1993 The massacre of the Uzunyazı

188. 26 August 1993 The massacre of the village of Neboglu

189. August 27, 1993 The massacre of the Yeşilsır neighborhood

190. 29 August 1993 Yoncalıbayır village massacre

191. September 5, 1993 Sahintepesi massacre

192. September 13, 1993 Zi4yaret locality massacre

193. 18 September 1993 Massacre in the Cankurtaran area

194. September 18, 1993 "Egil" massacre of bureaucrats

195. September 25, 1993 Ismailboğazı location massacre

196. September 29, 1993 Serikhan hamlet massacre

197. 29 September 1993 Birecik district teacher massacre

198. September 30, 1993 Yüksekova massacre

199. October 3, 1993 Altinova village massacre

200. The 4 October 1993 Kayapınar massacre

201. 4 October 1993 The massacre of the Bokazönü

202. The massacre of the poplar town of October 4, 1993

203. October 4, 1993 the massacre in the village of Daltepe

204. October 4, 1993 the massacre of the village of Kalkancık

205. October 4, 1993 Bebek massacre

206. The 4 October 1993 silvan massacres

207. On 7 October 1993 the massacre of the Mirgan Plateau

208. October 7, 1993 the massacre of the town of Altınova

209. 7 October 1993 Pirincl teacher massacre

210. October 10, 1993 the Doğanköy massacre

211. October 12, 1993 massacre in the mencinek area

212. The massacre of the Derince hamlet on 21 October 1993

213. October 22, 1993 teacher massacre in the village of Dadaş

214. 23 October 1993 massacre of the village of Zengkök

215. 23 October 1993 Massacre in the village of Gunluk

216. 24 October 1993 the massacre of the village of Koçak

217. 24 October 1993 Sarıbahçe village massacre

218. 24 October 1993 Yaylabaşı village massacre

219. 25 October 1993 The massacre of the KARASU bridge

220. 25 October 1993 The massacre of Yavili

221. 25 October 1993 massacre of the Sarıcan neighborhood

222. The massacre of the Belencik village on 28 October 1993

223. October 30, 1993 Massacre of the village of Ciceki

224. November 6, 1993 Massacre of the Immigrant Houses

225. November 7, 1993 massacre of the boarding school in Cizre

226. November 8, 1993 Inceler village massacre

227. November 22, 1993 yedisu massacre

228. November 27, 1993 Dilu Hill massacre

229. December 12, 1993 agaçkonak massacre

230. The massacre of the cudi neighborhood on 16 December 1993

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zulfiqar

LeGenD said:


> It is in the nature of fellow Pakistani to cross each other in different forums, no wonder why our country is in such a mess. At the least, you could stay silent.
> 
> What pro-US views I have in regards to policies concerning Pakistan? Only War On Terror come to mind, and even its case, I felt uncomfortable about drone strikes in Pakistan.
> 
> I am just getting back at some of the Turkish members here because of their 'attitude'. I want them to see that Turkish moves in Syria are not necessarily favorably received and perceived from within Syria and outside Syria.



Fellow pakistani members and me can quote countless pro american posts of yours mate. However, that will derail the thread so I just gave him a suggestion to move along as it is not worth it.

When some of the entities have vested interests then obviously they will portray their opponents in negative light. 

One has to see the BS vitriol churned out by Western media against Pakistan in support of their PTM lackeys when we all Pakistanis especially us pushtuns know that the situation is quite different on the ground. 

Similarly the Syrian and the western media are just pushing their narrative.

The reality on the ground is different. One has to ask those living in Turkish border areas and millions of refugees that are in turkey to gauge the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

@Indos

1994 massacres

231. 1 January 1994 The massacre of the Diyarbakır-Elazığ Highway

232. 1 January 1994 massacre of the village of Dikbogaz

233. January 1, 1994 hamzalı village massacre

234-239. 21 January 1994 Ormancık and Akyürek massacres

240. The massacre of the second derik hamlet on 24 January 1994

241. February 12, 1994 the massacre of military students in Tuzla

242. 12 February 1994 The massacre of the Kovuk village

243. February 16, 1994 TOPRAKL massacre

244. The 19 February 1994 bilgeköy massacre

245. The slaughter of the hamlet on 23 February 1994

246. February 23, 1994 the second massacre of the uludere

247. The 24 February 1994 Dağkonak massacre

248. February 24, 1994 the massacre of the village of Köprücek

249. The sason massacre of 25 February 1994

250. March 3, 1994 Cizre district center massacre

251. March 9, 1994 Kirish hamlet massacre

252. March 10, 1994 the massacre of the village of Haltaş

253. March 24, 1994 Çaldere village massacre

254. The massacre of Üçok March 30, 1994

255. April 8, 1994 The massacre of the Saraycık hamlet

256. April 9, 1994 Pamukçayı massacre of the locality

257. April 14, 1994 The massacre of Sandıklı

258. The massacre of the Menment Creek on April 20, 1994

259. April 20, 1994 The massacre of Çobanbaşı locality

260. April 26, 1994 The massacre of the Güvikibesti herds

261. May 8, 1994 erzurum-erzincan highway massacre

262. May 15, 1994 The massacre of the literary village of Edebük

263. May 15, 1994 The massacre of the village of Alacabuk

264. May 17, 1994 Budakli village massacre

265. The massacre of the Budak hamlet on 18 May 1994

266. May 23, 1994 Ardıçalı village massacre

267. May 29, 1994 The massacre of the village of Karamese

268. 3 June 1994 Massacre of the village of Görece

269. The massacre of the village of Yeniköprü on 19 June 1994

270. The massacre of the village of Gedikaşar on 26 June 1994

271. July 6, 1994 The massacre of the Mezharlık neighborhood

272. The massacre of the village of Uğrak on 16 July 1994

273. August 3, 1994 Baluşağı Neighborhood Massacre

274. 10 August 1994 Massacre of the village of Yukarınarlıca

275. August 13, 1994 Massacre in the Renter area

276. August 22, 1994 Massacre of Çayüstü hamlet

277. August 28, 1994 Massacre of the Geznik Strait

278. 31 August 1994 The massacre of the village of Kalemte

279. September 7, 1994 Köprülü village massacre

280. September 9, 1994 ulukale village massacre

281. September 10, 1994 massacre of the Cemikari Bridge

282. September 11, 1994 Darıkent 6 massacres of teachers

283. 11 September 1994 Selimiye village massacre

284. September 12, 1994 Massacre of the Dere neighborhood

285. September 13, 1994 the massacre of the Halkalı neighborhood

286. September 14, 1994 Balveren village massacre

287. September 17, 1994 The massacre of the village of Direkli

288. September 24, 1994 young-republic street massacre

289. September 29, 1994 Eastern Beyazit / Kazan massacre

290. 4 October 1994 The massacre of the village of Kömürcü

291. October 5, 1994 Nevran hamlet massacre

292. 10 October 1994 The massacre of the village of Hüseyinağa

293. October 18, 1994 Yücebağ village massacre

294. October 22, 1994 The massacre of the village of Tokacli

295. The massacre of the Kırımlı village on 30 October 1994

296. October 31, 1994 Massacre of the Dara-2 Bridge

297. November 6, 1994 Pinardere village teacher massacre

298. November 17, 1994 Çöl village massacre

299. 19 December 1994 Ormanardı village massacre

Massacres of 1995

300. January 1, 1995 hamzalı village massacre

301. The massacre of the village of Narlıca on 12 January 1995

302. January 20, 1995 Tohtak massacre of the plateau

303. February 23, 1995 the massacre of the village of Kocakuyu

304. March 27, 1995 Massacre in the village of Görümlü

305. April 8, 1995 The massacre of Ahmedçedüzü

306. 5 April 1995 7 Shepherds and 3 Red Crescent officers massacre

307. April 8, 1995 batman-siirt highway massacre

308. The April 17 th 1995 Harmancık Massacre

309. The massacre of the village of Yarbuz on April 18, 1995

310. 4 May 1995 Küçükçekmece massacre

311. May 16, 1995 the massacre of the village of Kayabalı

312. 16 May 1995 Massacre in the village of Dağcı

313. May 22, 1995 Massacre of the Islimağara Plateau

314. May 25, 1995 Massacre of the Hürriyet Primary School

315. The June 1, 1995 Kahveci-1 massacre

316. 11 June 1995 massacre of the village of Yukarıagaçeli

317. The massacre of the well village on 24 June 1995

318. June 25, 1995 The massacre of the Olukbasi Plateau

319. July 17, 1995 The massacre in the village of Evciler

320. July 23, 1995 Atabinen hamlet massacre

321. The massacre of the village of Gazeluşağı on 5 August 1995

322. 20 August 1995 The massacre of Köybaşı

323. 5 September 1995 Seldiren, - quarry - massacre

324. September 10, 1995 bulakbasi village massacre

325. September 12, 1995 Gökçebulak hamlet massacre

326. 23 September 1995 Massacre in the Kanlıarmut area

327. December 9, 1995 Ortaca village massacre

Massacres of 1997

344. March 23, 1997 Yoncadüzü village massacre

345. May 26, 1997 Hayden hamlet massacre

346. May 26, 1997 Massacre of the Kurtuluş flour factory

347. June 1, 1997 Sarıevler locality massacre

348. The massacre of the pampinar on 3 June 1997

349. The massacre of the Çaltepe village on 18 June 1997

350. July 7, 1997 İçpınar village massacre

351. 11 August 1997 Massacre in the village of Sırmalı

352. The massacre of the Malahüseyin hamlet on 6 October 1997

353. November 8, 1997 the Doğanköy massacre

354. December 15, 1997 the dargecit massacre

Massacres of 1998

355. May 31, 1998 Altınsu and the Altınkapı massacre

356. 3 June 1998 Massacre in the Arılar neighborhood

357. Explosion in the Mısır Çarşısı/Grand Spice Bazaar on July 9, 1998

358. July 12, 1998 the Hamuchimen massacre

359. July 13, 1998 Massacre of the Yokuşun başı hamlet

360. October 1998 massacre of the Yayladere

361. November 26, 1998 the massacre of Kırıkkale-Samsun

1999 massacres

362. January 27, 1999 Kuzucu town massacre

363. The 25 February 1999 massacre of the Kupar neighborhood

364. The massacre of Maviçarşı (13 March 1999)

365. 5 April 1999 Massacre in the village of Tepe

366. July 1, 1999 massacre of the Yenimahalle district

367. July 9, 1999 The massacre of the Kışlak hamlet

368. The 14th of July 1999 massacre of the Aydogan

369. 2 August 1999 Massacre of the village of Çiğdemli

-In 1999, the leader of the organization, sob Abdullah Öcalan was arrested and imprisoned.This part is important and I will mention later. -

Massacres of 2000

370. The massacre of the Kavaklı village on 19 October 2000

Massacres of 2001

371. June 12, 2001 The massacre of the Yazli village

Massacres of 2003

372. The massacre of the Pul hamlet on 10 July 2003

Massacres of 2004

373. July 2, 2001 The Blue Plaza Massacre

Massacres of 2005

374. July 2, 2005 train massacre

375. The explosion on 16 July 2005 in Kusadasi

2006 massacres

376. April 2, 2006 pkk's burning of the bus in Bagcilar

377. May 13, 2006 Atatürk neighborhood massacre

378. August 28, 2006 the explosion in Antalya

379. September 12, 2006 bomb attacks in the Diyarbakır

2007 massacres

380. May 22, 2007 the explosion in the Ulus district

381. May 31, 2007 Çiçekdere massacre

382. September 29, 2007 Sirnak minibus attack.

Massacres of 2008

383. The explosion in Diyarbakir on 3 January 2008

384. May 9, 2008 Yuvalıçay neighborhood massacre

385. The massacre of the plateau of the Bestereş on 27 July 2008

386. July 27, 2008 the day that saw the explosion

Since mid-2009, the Pkk's action practice has been developing through the KCK (city structuring) and the massive bomb attacks branch TAK. After the US to increase its presence in the region and actively support, get the help that they used weapons in numerous actions in Turkey. Hundreds of people lost their lives especially in 2013 and in 2015 as a result of the attempts.

They tried to occupy a part of Turkey, but took a heavy defeat.

In the bombings, 2015-2016 were the years when the PKK attacked with all its power.

More than 500 people lost their lives during the 18-month bomb attacks. The most important terrorist attacks were:






What pain did you share with us? and now you are asking account without shame?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

LeGenD said:


> If you are under the impression that Turkish incursions in Syria enjoy popular support in Syria then you are utterly clueless, or Turkish exclusive coverage of events is in question.
> 
> SANA = Syrian official coverage of developments across Syria, and its coverage does not favor Turkish moves _at all_.
> 
> Syrians, irrespective of their ethnicity, are not not happy with recent developments. SANA will show you protests that Turkish media will not.
> 
> Kurd are protesting even in Europe.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-turkish-incursion-into-syria-idUSKBN1WR0JY
> 
> https://www.dw.com/en/germany-thousands-protest-turkish-operation-in-syria/a-50809300
> 
> If want to take a look at independent coverage of events, then this source is best: https://syria.liveuamap.com/
> 
> 
> No.




If you are under the impression that Syrian news agency give you the right picture and this is the popular support to assad regime then you are utterly cleules. Base your argument to a 1 only 1 news agency with not more then 200 people. Kurds can protests, did you ask the 10 million people who fled north side of Syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

LeGenD said:


> My posts in this thread contain references from different sources, and not just American.
> 
> In case you do not know, Trump administration gave the green light to Erdogan administration to commence Operation Peace Spring in order to create a buffer zone in Syria and abandoned the SDF-YPG to its fate (betrayal). Therefore, American government is onboard with this chapter of madness. As an independent observer, I do not have to toe the line of either administration.



Yet as an independent observer do you not see the betrayal of some Turkish allies when they supported the PKK in the first place. 


It is their AfPak policy all over again. Leaving their ally high and dry in order to cover their own interests.

America was strong armed into green lightning it. However, the media is still pushing the counter narrative and making the SDF/YPG e.t.c as some heroes when they are not.


----------



## LeGenD

Zulfiqar said:


> Fellow pakistani members and me can quote countless pro american posts of yours mate. However, that will derail the thread so I just gave him a suggestion to move along as it is not worth it.
> 
> When some of the entities have vested interests then obviously they will portray their opponents in negative light.
> 
> One has to see the BS vitriol churned out by Western media against Pakistan in support of their PTM lackeys when we all Pakistanis especially us pushtuns know that the situation is quite different on the ground.
> 
> Similarly the Syrian and the western media are just pushing their narrative.
> 
> The reality on the ground is different. One has to ask those living in Turkish border areas and millions of refugees that are in turkey to gauge the reality.


My views are mostly context-based in regards to any theme.

As a reminder, Erdogan administration (Turkey) had _tacit approval_ of Trump administration (USA) to commence Operation Peace Spring in order to create a buffer zone between Turkey and Syria, and Trump administration abandoned the SDF-YPG regime to its fate in connection (betrayal). Therefore, American government is onboard with the ongoing chapter of madness in Syria. However, as an independent observer, I do not have to toe the line of either administration.

Go through my posts in this thread; do you see me cheering for Americans here?

I am an independent observer in all matters, and my views might not sit well with one camp or another depending upon what stance I am adopting. I just speak my mind.

I might give the vibe of being pro-American in certain discussions (not a crime by the way), but I am not pro-American in general (I am not indebted to US in any way or form). However, I do not feel the need to be anti-American only to be in the good books of some members here. This isn't constructive posture.

WE are all users of American platforms and technologies. This very forum (PDF) is hosted on an American server actually. I admire US for making our lives better but I do not have a favorable view of American policies in relation to every matter - this is FREE and OBJECTIVE thinking on my end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rogue1

Indos said:


> Erdogan has just said that he will not stop the assault until military operation reach its target to create the intended safe zone. I dont know what it is so important for Turkish to do it despite so many potential sanction from US and EU.
> 
> Turkey of course will guard the captured safe zone if the military operation is success. And the result of it is that Turkey will get economic, military, and technology sanction from US and European countries for long time. I know that many in US and EU dont want to see an advanced Turkey, so this operation has given them surprising opportunity to hit Turkey progress as nation.


Turkey has been suffering before this crisis. The Feto attempted coup was supported by US along with Arab states and others. Members that escaped have sought refuge in Europe especially Germany. The leader is still allowed to operate freely in US.
Turkey has come under economic attacks for several years now including massive currency manipulation. Something that your country has had experience with.

So what i'm trying to say is that, when a nation is under constant attack, eventually they will strike back regardless of the cost in order to preserve their existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulfiqar

LeGenD said:


> My views are mostly context-based in regards to any theme.
> 
> In case you do not know, Erdogan administration (Turkey) had _tacit approval_ of Trump administration (USA) to commence Operation Peace Spring in order to create a buffer zone between Turkey and Syria, and Trump administration abandoned the SDF-YPG regime to its fate in connection (betrayal). Therefore, American government is onboard with the ongoing chapter of madness in Syria. However, as an independent observer, I do not have to toe the line of either administration.
> 
> Go through my posts in this thread; do you see me cheering for Americans here?
> 
> I am an independent observer in all matters, and my views might not sit well with one camp or another depending upon what stance I am not adopting. I just speak my mind.
> 
> Being pro-American is not a crime, but I am not pro-American actually. I just do not feel the need to be anti-American to be in the good books of some members here.
> 
> I do not wish to be dragged into this discussion further.



Regarding greenlighting see my above post.


An ind observer analyzes both sides of the story which you clearly do not (at least not in your posts).

No body is asking anyone to be in good books. However presenting a skewed narrative while portraying yourself as "independent" will clearly raise flags among the members.


----------



## dBSPL

@Indos

Let us come to the ideology and leadership of Abdullah Ocalan

What ideology do you think is institutionalized under education and doctrine activities in all areas occupied by the PKK / YPG in Syria?

*Ulan beynini siktiğim, after Pkk-ypg destroyed all Raqqa, opened a 10-meter poster of Abdullah Ocalan and posed to the whole world in front of him.*

Now some of yours telling us about ethnicity, and so on. But you're bunch of idiots who can't even see what's going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Timur

a nice video about pkk hyenas attacking syrian muslims- turkey comes to rescue:

https://gofile.io/?c=d3mBtj



dBSPL said:


> 10-meter poster of Abdullah Ocalan



who is capable of creating a 10 m poster? is it that simple?


----------



## dBSPL

This operation's starts day, is the anniversary of the events initiated by KCK(which is the the PKK/YPG/PJAK's urban structure) in 2014, causing the 46 deaths and wounding of 682 citizens in the October 6-8 events .

One of the martyrs was our Kurdish son, 16-year-old YASIN BÖRÜ. He was lynched by pkk militants while distributing sacrificial meat to the elderly and the poor people.






What can westerners who make PR on behalf of Pkk say today about the pain of thousands of our sons?

The pain within us never ceases. Now , we saying :


(3:151) We will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve for what they have associated with Allah of which He had not sent down [any] authority. And their refuge will be the Fire, and wretched is the residence of the wrongdoers.

***

The message above was my first message under first title related to topic.

I'm still in the same spot. If you have the courage, continue to stand where you are now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Zulfiqar said:


> Regarding greenlighting see my above post.
> 
> 
> An ind observer analyzes both sides of the story which you clearly do not (at least not in your posts).
> 
> No body is asking anyone to be in good books. However presenting a skewed narrative while portraying yourself as "independent" will clearly raise flags among the members.


Refer back to this post: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/oper...create-safe-zone.638588/page-56#post-11836596

I put it all together to:

1. Highlight the true picture of the Syrian demographics.
2. Explain how the SDF-YPG regime came into existence and the extent of its administrative mandate in Syria.
3. For what purpose, the SDF-YPG regime was created in Syria.

I clearly recognize the Turkish-PKK issue and I absolutely oppose separatists ambitions of any group in Turkey (no country would want to split on political grounds).

However, Erdogan administration want us all to believe that the SDF-YPG regime is merely re-branded PKK in order to justify Turkish excesses in Syria. Turkish members here refuse to acknowledge the fact that Syrian kurd factions (check the link above) have been living near Turkish border for a long time and they will be uprooted by Turkish-led forces in the course of Operation Peace Spring.

Members and/or former members of PKK might be involved in the composition of the SDF-YPG regime at certain capacity (I do not deny this), but this regime is much larger in scale*, a recent development, not responsible for prior Turkish-PKK history. This regime have two political objectives; 1) neutralizing ISIS in the region; and 2) having administrative autonomy in Syria to the extent of territories under its control. Nothing more.

My contention is that Trump administration should have considered a better approach to address this matter; allowing Turkey to create a buffer zone between Syria and Turkey, as to how to create this buffer zone. _Only this_.

But here I am, facing members left, right and center, trying to cast me in negative light because I dared to have a difference of opinion about Operation Peace Spring. 

Members here need to see this military operation in the larger context of the suffering of Syrian nationals, beyond the lens of what 'any' administration will want YOU to see.

*Composition of the SDF-YPG regime at a glance.






---

What do you have to say about Turkish and Emirati hands in the most recent chapter of the Libyan Civil War? Whose camp is HALAL and whose camp is HARAM in this theater? 

I shall tell you this much; Recep Tayyip Erdogan is a ruthless politician, and he should not be mistaken for being righteous. He is only interested in strengthening his regime, to the point of meddling in the affairs of other countries if he has to. Anybody who is not in his good books, is a potential target for Erdogan administration.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184406708606496768


----------



## MMM-E

LeGenD said:


> I shall tell you this much; Recep Tayyip Erdogan is a ruthless politician, and he should not be mistaken for being righteous. He is only interested in strengthening his regime, to the point of meddling in the affairs of other countries if he has to. Anybody who is not in his good books, is a potential target for Erdogan administration.



SDF/YPG = PKK

PKK terror organization is enemy to Turkey since 1985
ERDOGAN rules Turkey since 2002 .. 

keep crying .. zionist dream so-called Kurdistan is over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

MMM-E said:


> SDF/YPG = PKK
> 
> PKK terror organization is enemy to Turkey since 1985
> ERDOGAN rules Turkey since 2002 ..
> 
> keep crying .. zionist dream iso-called Kurdistan is over


I do not give a shit about Zionism and its dreams.

Composition of the SDF-YPG at a glance.






You desire war with these people, be my guest.

This war will not end anytime soon though, given the size of this regime, and now Assad-led regime as well as Russia joining the show.

Slowly but surely things are going in favor of Russia in Syria. You will see.


----------



## MMM-E

LeGenD said:


> I do not give a shit about zionism and its dreams.



You are working for zionism and its dreams ...nothing else

wth the US , the EU , Israel and pathetic slaves Arab League support PKK/YPG Terror Organization and trying to create so-called Kurdistan ? for the Kurds ? never

everything is for security of Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

MMM-E said:


> You are working for zionism and its dreams ...nothing else
> 
> wth the US , the EU , Israel and pathetic slaves Arab League support PKK/YPG Terror Organization and trying to create so-called Kurdistan ? for the Kurds ? never
> 
> everything is for security of Israel


I am not working for Zionism and its dreams, stupid moron.

You have mental problems; you see everything in black and white.

ISIS = serving Israel
SDF = serving Israel
Assad-led regime = serving Israel
Russia = serving Israel
Iran = serving Israel

Everybody in your books is serving Israel.

Did you just forget that Turkey have diplomatic relations with Israel?

Fresh reminder: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel–Turkey_relations

Should I show you the location of Israeli embassy in Turkey?

Enough with this shit.


----------



## Zulfiqar

LeGenD said:


> Refer back to this post: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/oper...create-safe-zone.638588/page-56#post-11836596
> 
> I put it all together to:
> 
> 1. Highlight the true picture of the Syrian demographics.
> 2. Explain how the SDF-YPG regime came into existence and the extent of its administrative mandate in Syria.
> 3. For what purpose, the SDF-YPG regime was created in Syria.
> 
> I clearly recognize the Turkish-PKK issue and I absolutely oppose separatists ambitions of any group in Turkey (no country would want to split on political grounds).
> 
> However, Erdogan administration want us all to believe that the SDF-YPG regime and PKK are the same entities in order to justify Turkish excesses in Syria. Turkish members here refuse to acknowledge the fact that Syrian kurd factions have been living near Turkish border for a long time and they will be uprooted by Turkish-led forces in the course of Operation Peace Spring.
> 
> PKK elements might be involved in the composition of the SDF-YPG regime at certain capacity but this regime is a recent development and not responsible for prior Turkish-PKK history. This regime is primarily focused on containing ISIS and having administrative autonomy in Syria to the extent of territories under its control - nothing more.
> 
> My contention is that Trump administration should have considered a better approach to address this matter, of allowing Turkey to create a buffer zone between Syria and Turkey. _Only this_.
> 
> But here I am, facing members left, right and center, trying to cast me in negative light because I dared to have a difference of opinion about Operation Peace Spring.
> 
> ---
> 
> What do you have to say about Turkish and Emirati hands in the most recent chapter of the Libyan Civil War? Whose camp is HALAL and whose camp is HARAM in that theater?
> 
> I shall tell you this much; Recep Tayyip Erdogan is a ruthless politician, and he is not interested in being righteous. He is only interested in strengthening his regime, to the point of meddling in the affairs of other countries if he has to.




For crying out loud man! Stop editing your posts that many times.

It would be unwise to think that YPG/J is just here to counter ISIS just because US said so and because US special forces feel guilty now leaving them.

You need to check the demographic pre-2011 and not what it controls now. Why should the YPG have autonomy have over area that it did not have back then. YPG represents syrian Kurds as much as PTM represents pushtuns. Do not confuse between the two.

Why should the refugees suffer in Turkey at the expense of YPG/J's autonomy.

The refugees have just as much stake in Syria as the Kurds or assadists.

Again not presenting the full picture.

I don't care about erdogan or Libyan politics. However, as a Pakistani I do care about Turkey especially considering they are facing the same situation as we did.

If we did not have an enemy 7 times larger and this economic mess, we would have done the same to create a buffer zone in Afghanistan and seal the border once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

LeGenD said:


> I am not working for Zionism and its dreams, stupid moron.



are you working for the Kurds from Pakistan ? you liar stupid idiot

You and the US , the EU , pathetic slaves Arab League are working for Zionism and its dreams

keep crying zionist dream so-called Kurdistan is over


----------



## Timur

everywhere this image pops out







may his supporters be resurrected right next to him on the day of judgemend!

lets look what our soildiers are doing in syria with civilians and children:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184470428628197376

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fdip3ry%252F


----------



## LeGenD

MMM-E said:


> are you working for the Kurds from Pakistan ? you liar stupid idiot
> 
> You and the US , the EU , pathetic slaves Arab League are working for Zionism and its dreams
> 
> keep crying zionist dream so-called Kurdistan is over


No, I am not working for kurd.

I am anti-ISIS, and I have a favorable view of forces which worked to neutralize ISIS in any part of the world.

One of the centers of Zionism is in Istanbul: https://embassies.gov.il/Istanbul-en/Pages/Default.aspx

And here you are accusing others of working for Zionism and its dreams.


----------



## Dai Toruko

Members of the Syrian National Army, which is fighting YPG/PKK terrorists alongside the Turkish army, welcomed civilians who were returning to their homes in Tal Abyad after they were forced to leave.


----------



## Timur

LeGenD said:


> favorable view





LeGenD said:


> working for kurd




I do not like Ice cream but I like choclate vanillia milk frozen and made creamy..


----------



## Dai Toruko

A US delegation, including Vice President Mike Pence and Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, went to Turkey on Wednesday to ask its president for a ceasefire in northern Syria.

But Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has said he will ignore Pence and Pompeo because he will only deal with President Donald Trump.

"I am not going to talk to them, they will be talking to their counterparts," he told Sky News. "When Trump comes here I will talk."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

LeGenD said:


> I am anti-ISIS, and I have a favorable view of forces which worked to neutralize ISIS in any part of the world.



Do you think are Turks stupid ? We Turks very well know about dirty plans
stop lying ... all of you are working for Zionism and its dreams *under the mask of fighting ISIS*


wtf ISIS ? The US-The UK-Israel created ISIS for their dirty plan in Syria and Iraq

Turkish Army is only Army in NATO and Coalition Forces that fought against ISIS in Syria
and Turkish Army killed over 3.000 ISIS Terrorists and cleaned Jarablus , Dabıq , Rai , Azez , Al Bab

so Turkey said that lets clean Raqqa too from ISIS Terrorists but the US said NO ,
and the US has started working with PKK/YPG Terrorists , because of the US had its own dirty plan in Syria *under the mask of fighting ISIS*

Kurdish Population is about 5% in Syria ..... but the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab cities including Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,Deir al Zour , etc (30% of Syrian territory ) *under the mask of fighting ISIS*

smart the US,The UK,Israel uses PKK/YPG and ISIS terrorists as pawns for their dirty plans in the region


now Turkish Army re-take Arab lands from the US,The UK,Israel,France,S.Arabia backed PKK/YPG terrorists
*
therefore all of you are so crying*



Egypt, the UAE, Saudi Arabia and Israel are set to implement a strategy to combat importantly Turkey

so Syria has led to serious conflict between Turkey and Israel- Arab States alliance
and smart Israel uses stupid Arab States in Syria for its own zionist dream

also smart Israel uses stupid Arab States to take the holy city of Jerusalem ... pathetic slaves MBS ( S.Arabia ) and MBZ (The Uae ) support zionist KUSHNER's plan about Palestine


----------



## LeGenD

MMM-E said:


> Do you think are Turks stupid ? We Turks very well know about dirty plans
> stop lying ... all of you are working for Zionism and its dreams *under the mask of fighting ISIS*
> 
> 
> wtf ISIS ? The US-The UK-Israel created ISIS for their dirty plan in Syria and Iraq
> 
> Turkish Army is only Army in NATO and Coalition Forces that fought against ISIS in Syria
> and Turkish Army killed over 3.000 ISIS Terrorists and cleaned Jarablus , Dabıq , Rai , Azez , Al Bab
> 
> so Turkey said that lets clean Raqqa too from ISIS Terrorists but the US said NO ,
> and the US has started working with PKK/YPG Terrorists , because of the US had its own dirty plan in Syria *under the mask of fighting ISIS*
> 
> Kurdish Population is about 5% in Syria ..... but the US backed PKK/YPG Terrorists invaded Arab cities including Munbij , Telabyad , Rasulayn , Raqqa ,Deir al Zour , etc (30% of Syrian territory ) *under the mask of fighting ISIS*
> 
> smart the US,The UK,Israel uses PKK/YPG and ISIS terrorists as pawns for their dirty plans in the region
> 
> 
> now Turkish Army re-take Arab lands from the US,The UK,Israel,France,S.Arabia backed PKK/YPG terrorists
> *
> therefore all of you are so crying*
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt, the UAE, Saudi Arabia and Israel are set to implement a strategy to combat importantly Turkey
> 
> so Syria has led to serious conflict between Turkey and Israel- Arab States alliance
> and smart Israel uses stupid Arab States in Syria for its own zionist dream
> 
> also smart Israel uses stupid Arab States to take the holy city of Jerusalem ... pathetic slaves MBS ( S.Arabia ) and MBZ (The Uae ) support zionist KUSHNER's plan about Palestine


Oh dear...





















My sincere advice to you [as a potential friend - take this as a friendly gesture from me towards you] is that you need to revisit your homework. I am not sure who are mentoring you but it looks like that they are misleading you, or you are looking at wrong sources.

You continue to lambast Arab states for warming up to Israel; please tell me why Turkey have diplomatic relations with Israel?

Principles, man. Principles.

I do not wish to have further arguments and do not wish to put you on the defensive further.

Let us 'disengage' at this stage, and I wish you all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184477875140988929


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183413070573518849


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183413070573518849



Language isn't so important in the ME as religion is.


----------



## libertad

Austin Powers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184477875140988929



I've been surprised at how ineffective the Turkish backed SNA have been. Maybe executing people and chanting Allah Akbar is all they're good for. Turks are apparently compelled to do some of the fighting themselves which is why they are taking casualties. This alone shows failure. You don't hear Russian soldiers being killed as they support SAA. SAA is competent so Russians don't have to get in the mud. Just air and logistical support. If SNA was competent, Turkey wouldnt have needed this grand operation in the first place.


----------



## MMM-E

LeGenD said:


> You continue to lambast Arab states for warming up to Israel; please tell me why Turkey have diplomatic relations with Israel?
> 
> Principles, man. Principles.



Yes Principles, man. Principles

Turkey is not working with Israel to implement a strategy to combat Egypt, the UAE, Saudi Arabia

on the other hand Egypt, the UAE, Saudi Arabia and Israel are set to implement a strategy to combat importantly Turkey


btw ugly smelly PKK/YPG Terrorists are same shit as like ISIS Terrorists ... both of them are cancer of humanity

and never forget that without American Airforce , PKK/YPG Terrorists were suckers against ISIS


----------



## dBSPL

Approximately 50 villages, 3 district centers. An area of 1200 square kilometers. It's all rural area, not desert. Despite all the international pressure. SNA so ineffective that it shattered the 150 km frontline in 7 days. And then Pkk/ypg jumped into the lap of Russia. /facepalm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

dBSPL said:


> Approximately 50 villages, 3 district centers. An area of 1200 square kilometers. It's all rural area, not desert. Despite all the international pressure. SNA so ineffective that it shattered the 150 km frontline in 7 days. And then Pkk/ypg jumped into the lap of Russia. /facepalm


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184501081046441984

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fdir4d6%252F


----------



## dBSPL

Austin Powers said:


>


What kind of troll are you?
Well, please explain us what you're trying to explain in this video.


----------



## Ravenheer

Austin Powers said:


> Well, I sure know one thing. Turkey don't dare fight Russia. The last time they did that in WW1 ended Ottoman.


 
If there is one country at this planet that is not afraid from a war against Russia, it is Turkey.

Turks fought 12 wars against Russia.

But the United States never took a shot against Russia, only bluffing, talking and sanctioning and attacking weak failed states (Iraq, Serbia, Honduras, Nicaragua, Vietnam, El Salvador, Afghanistan etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184205206877343747

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

Tbh, as a punishment against the west we should open the gates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

cabatli_53 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184205206877343747


What is the ground position right now?
Apparently a Kurd supply line has been captured and the Turkish alliance has around 40km depth in Syria under its control?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

Nah, regime and PKK right now advancing in some areas. Since OP-SEC not much to see what Turkey does but turkeys error here is not having engaged in a larger scale. Another disgusting thing is the americans handing over the areas to the russian and regime rather then Turkey shows much of an alliance is left

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Oscar said:


> What is the ground position right now?
> Apparently a Kurd supply line has been captured and the Turkish alliance has around 40km depth in Syria under its control?




From 08.10 to 14.10.2019, The area controlled by Turkey have introduced in this image.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184518437697134594

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184526252478287872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184525923770621952
The saddest thing is that the whole world, "even with a terrorist organization", is developing sensitivity to the Kurds; While nobody cares about the oppressed Arab people of Syria. 10 members of the Arab League condemns Turkey but can not open their mouths even against the Russian government that bombed a hospital in Idlib yesterday. More than 100,000 people have died in Syria. And almost all of them are Arab, Kurdish or Turkmen Sunni community in Syria, which ultimately fate unity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184524943586975750Too late . This fire will burn the whole world. The Turkish people will show their help for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rogue1

cabatli_53 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184205206877343747


Sometimes diplomacy and brute force can work hand in hand.

The PKK have been celebrating handing over control of the territories they held. All the propaganda paint a picture that they are actually gaining something. This is real fascism.


----------



## Timur

dBSPL said:


> 10 members of the Arab League condemns Turkey but can not open their mouths even against the Russian government that bombed a hospital in Idlib yesterday. More than 100,000 people have died in Syria.



some ppl talking about the greatness of these arab nations... we can say elhamdulillah we are shown the reality again and again.. biased monkeys they are..

let the monkeys talk, laugh and bable in the trees.. the lion does not care

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

What is Turkish opinion on the rebel organisations holed up in Indilib. Do you consider them terrorist or freedom fighters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

PakAlp said:


> What is Turkish opinion on the rebel organisations holed up in Indilib. Do you consider them terrorist or freedom fighters?


All organizations that have a direct or indirect relationship with al-Qaeda are considered terrorists. After the termination of the existence of YPG, Turkey's other priority will be this terrorist structures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fdiuy4l%252F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184564371357360130

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184564371357360130


----------



## PakAlp

dBSPL said:


> All organizations that have a direct or indirect relationship with al-Qaeda are considered terrorists. After the termination of the existence of YPG, Turkey's other priority will be this terrorist structures.



Like Al Nusra front and Tahrir al Sham. Do you know there many extremist elements like Tahrir al Sham in the FSA. I hope they dont become a threat to Turkey later on.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184557673305595905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184558467941617669

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184526297197940738

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184512404551548930


----------



## Mustafa27

bu yaziya bak

source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184559361638748161

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

PakAlp said:


> Like Al Nusra front and Tahrir al Sham. Do you know there many extremist elements like Tahrir al Sham in the FSA. I hope they dont become a threat to Turkey later on.


Again ?

You threw a bait in the middle of tittle and no one eats, then you make such a vague expression now. I don't take serious without proof. Because the only purpose of these subjective interpretations is to have a perceptual manipulation. Knowingly or unknowingly.

What is NSA? What is the difference from FSA? Whose are in military command cadres of NSA ? What is the political wing of the NSA and whose are? Which factions -now within the NSA- have fought where in the past, and from whom have they received support? Whose project is the fact that the factions within the NSA are extinguished one by one and become a regular army?

Basic level of knowledge you need about these issues is under this heading. Please read past pages.

It is true that Turkey is in a delicate balance. In order to defeat radicalism, the Syrian opposition must move to a regular army structure. We do this step by step.

Turkey is working on this program since 2016. And we've come to a serious point.

The old fragmented structure has no chance against the Aq-linked organizations in Idlib. However, we have seen that even the NSA, which has not yet been ready, can show serious success here, even against the most equipped and prepared terrorist organization in Syria.

However, it must be a complete hypocrisy for a person who hinted at these possibilities about NSA while completly blind about Regime's secterian milita groups or pyd/pkk terorist structure. I don't want to believe you're one of those people. Our priority here is the elimination of ypg. All other agendas are second to us. But I see that our priorities grimace everyone, included "brothers".

Could you share your opinions about Pyd? Can you compare it to AQ affiliated groups?

God Sake, say something about our dozens of martyred childrens and babies for once , which are victims of PYD / PKK terrorist's , just since 2015.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184577845366054913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184579045138337794
Such a huge media campaign ongoing with lies and manipulation effort that even the US president can no longer handle it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184418554835288064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184584641539379200

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakAlp

dBSPL said:


> Again ?
> 
> You threw a bait in the middle of tittle and no one eats, then you make such a vague expression now. I don't take serious without proof. Because the only purpose of these subjective interpretations is to have a perceptual manipulation. Knowingly or unknowingly.
> 
> What is NSA? What is the difference from FSA? Whose are in military command cadres of NSA ? What is the political wing of the NSA and whose are? Which factions -now within the NSA- have fought where in the past, and from whom have they received support? Whose project is the fact that the factions within the NSA are extinguished one by one and become a regular army?
> 
> Basic level of knowledge you need about these issues is under this heading. Please read past pages.
> 
> It is true that Turkey is in a delicate balance. In order to defeat radicalism, the Syrian opposition must move to a regular army structure. We do this step by step.
> 
> Turkey is working on this program since 2016. And we've come to a serious point.
> 
> The old fragmented structure has no chance against the Aq-linked organizations in Idlib. However, we have seen that even the NSA, which has not yet been ready, can show serious success here, even against the most equipped and prepared terrorist organization in Syria.
> 
> However, it must be a complete hypocrisy for a person who hinted at these possibilities about NSA while completly blind about Regime's secterian milita groups or pyd/pkk terorist structure. I don't want to believe you're one of those people. Our priority here is the elimination of ypg. All other agendas are second to us. But I see that our priorities grimace everyone, included "brothers".
> 
> Could you share your opinions about Pyd? Can you compare it to AQ affiliated groups?
> 
> God Sake, say something about our dozens of martyred childrens and babies for once , which are victims of PYD / PKK terrorist's , just since 2015



I don't see any manipulation or as you say "bait" from my ends. I was only trying to understand this situation at a deeper level. I certainly dont agree with the Muslim Brotherhood and their use of Islam as a political tool so this is why I wanted to learn more about Turkish plans for Syria Zone and the FSA. The Syrian government has many extremists fighting for its government but also has many baath nationalists. I consider PKK, YPG as terrorist organisations as they seek harm to Turkey and it's people. The same position is taken by the Pakistani government.

New map. Looks like Turkey is making alot of progress in short timing







Old map


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184549648347942914

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184602390466572288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

*YPG released Daesh terrorists to attack Turkey, FM Çavuşoğlu says*
*



*
https://www.dailysabah.com/war-on-terror/2019/10/16/ypg-released-daesh-terrorists-fm-cavusoglu-says


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184800994502336512


----------



## GiannKall

Well US foreign policy is controlled by zionists who want an independent Kurdistan in order to arm Kurd terrorists and threaten the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

GiannKall said:


> Well US foreign policy is controlled by zionists who want an independent Kurdistan in order to arm Kurd terrorists and threaten the area.



smart Israel ( Jews ) uses pathetic nations as slaves for Israeli interests

Kurds = are dying for zionist plan
Arabs = are giving money for zionist plan

ZIONIST EMPIRE control The US ,The UK , Frrance , Germany to work for Israeli interests


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184747496293187585


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184800582466453504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184804714375979009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Our Syrian brothers;

Don't be afraid, the persecution is over!

Now the whole world will watch the smiling face of innocent children!


Turkish Army in TELABYAD 15.10.2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

Austin Powers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184800582466453504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184804714375979009



I want to see Assad dividing his army in order to assert the control of whole Syria.His deployment should go short of like this. 10 soldiers at Kobane. 50 soldiers at Raqqah. 20 soldiers at Manbij. Another 50 at Qamishli etc etc. Those 50 soldiers especially in Raqqah will turn the war against the rebels!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Turkey must create mutawa'een in Northern Syria to Islamify the Kurds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GiannKall

Westerners are more angry about the Turkish invasion than Assad and Putin lol. But as i said when you are bribed with zionist money you will do anything, from illegal invasions to genocides in order to keep the money floating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184842784773169152


GiannKall said:


> I want to see Assad dividing his army in order to assert the control of whole Syria.His deployment should go short of like this. 10 soldiers at Kobane. 50 soldiers at Raqqah. 20 soldiers at Manbij. Another 50 at Qamishli etc etc. Those 50 soldiers especially in Raqqah will turn the war against the rebels!



They put 1 Russian MP in each city. Russia is super power. No one dares to attack Russians.


----------



## dBSPL

This Kirpi-2 MRAP was abandoned two days ago due to engine failure. YPG videos showed that they could not move the vehicle and loaded it into a truck. Then this vehicle was bombed by Turkish airforce.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184857326853017600


----------



## Rogue1

If thats the case TAF will have to move all the way down to Deir Ezzor.


----------



## Hexciter

US and Turkey reach agreement to suspend military operation in Syria

Halt in fighting for 120 hours would allow Kurdish fighters to withdraw beyond a designated safe zone, Turkish official says

By Ragip Soylu
Published date: 17 October 2019

US Vice President Mike Pence and Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan have reached a deal to suspend Ankara's operation in northern Syria for 120 hours to allow Kurdish forces to withdraw from a designated safe zone, a Turkish official told Middle East Eye.

Following a long meeting between Turkish and American top officials on Thursday, the two sides came to an agreement amid growing opposition to the Turkish incursion in Syria.

The safe zone would be primarily enforced by the Turkish military, and the two sides will increase their cooperation to implement the deal.

Turkey will take maximum care not to harm civilians in the safe zone, the official added.

https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/...-temporarily-suspend-military-operation-syria


----------



## Rogue1

Hexciter said:


> US and Turkey reach agreement to suspend military operation in Syria
> 
> Halt in fighting for 120 hours would allow Kurdish fighters to withdraw beyond a designated safe zone, Turkish official says
> 
> By Ragip Soylu
> Published date: 17 October 2019
> 
> US Vice President Mike Pence and Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan have reached a deal to suspend Ankara's operation in northern Syria for 120 hours to allow Kurdish forces to withdraw from a designated safe zone, a Turkish official told Middle East Eye.
> 
> Following a long meeting between Turkish and American top officials on Thursday, the two sides came to an agreement amid growing opposition to the Turkish incursion in Syria.
> 
> The safe zone would be primarily enforced by the Turkish military, and the two sides will increase their cooperation to implement the deal.
> 
> Turkey will take maximum care not to harm civilians in the safe zone, the official added.
> 
> https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/...-temporarily-suspend-military-operation-syria


Nobody else has reported this yet.


----------



## zzzz

Rogue1 said:


> If thats the case TAF will have to move all the way down to Deir Ezzor.



Thats good idea. Turkey should move and kick US forces out of there too.


----------



## CAN_TR

120 hours? "Kazik incoming" 

They will not retreat but regroup, and do you guys really believe that the US cares about those civillians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

If the terms of the agreement are met, the Turkish state will achieve its most of objectives.

- Rojava project destroyed ✔️
- New territory for refugee settlements captured ✔️
- Kobani separated from Qamishli/Hasakah ✔️
- Pentagon policy in Syria in chaos ✔️
- Deep crisis between Kurdish and Arab elements in SDF ✔️
- TAF monitoring will be available at a depth of 20 miles, in the east of Syria ✔️
- YPG removed from Kurdish towns ✔️
- Manbij/Kobane captured ❌
- YPG organizational structure completely destroyed ❌

Otherwise, Erdogan's visit to Russia (next week) will decide Syria's future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

According to agreement reached,

YPG terrorists wthdrawn 20 miles sourth from Turkey’s safe zone immediately.
No embargo to Turkiye
Ayn el Arab will not be included into security zone
Turkey will solely control the security zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

cabatli_53 said:


> According to agreement reached,
> 
> YPG terrorists wthdrawn 20 miles sourth from Turkey’s safe zone immediately.
> Kobani will be out of Turkey’s safe zone
> Ayn el Arab will not be included into security zone
> Turkey will solely control the security zone.



That's shameful... Hope they do not follow such agreement...
Can't they see ffs... what happen in those previous agreement in The western side....

That was the easiest land grab of ASSad/RU... ffs
All that money... martyrs... planning for NOTHING...


----------



## dBSPL

cabatli_53 said:


> According to agreement reached,
> 
> YPG terrorists wthdrawn 20 miles sourth from Turkey’s safe zone immediately.
> Kobani will be out of Turkey’s safe zone
> Ayn el Arab will not be included into security zone
> Turkey will solely control the security zone.


Bro , Aynel Arab and Kobani are the same towns. You mean Menbij?


----------



## HannibalBarca

dBSPL said:


> Bro , Aynel Arab and Kobani are the same towns. You mean Menbij?


RU is already in Kobani...


----------



## cabatli_53

dBSPL said:


> Bro , Aynel Arab and Kobani are the same towns. You mean Menbij?




I corrected the item bro.


----------



## dBSPL

HannibalBarca said:


> That's shameful... Hope they do not follow such agreement...
> Can't they see ffs... what happen in those previous agreement in The western side....
> 
> That was the easiest land grab of ASSad/RU... ffs
> All that money... martyrs... planning for NOTHING...


The Arab elements within the SDF are terribly uncomfortable with the recent stance of the YPG. We need to see the results.


----------



## HannibalBarca

dBSPL said:


> The Arab elements within the SDF are terribly uncomfortable with the recent stance of the YPG. We need to see the results.


See what ? Who can someone change side when the other side is easily manipulated into such idiotic agreements???
Changing side comes When you believe there is a better side to choose... one who got your back...


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184889688001273861


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184892687587012608

aylmao


----------



## cabatli_53

Safe zone will reach from Euphrate to Iraqi border. Menbic and Kobani issue is being negotiated with Russia to take those territory into Turkey’s zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

aman_rai said:


> Check out @bababanaras’s Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184827197594337281
> Question remains that who will get 72 hoors and Jannat... Both parties are peace loving




stfu donkey, they are taking ther revenge from atheist non muslim kurds. They killed and bombed ther familly and now it is ther turn.


----------



## Glass

cabatli_53 said:


> Safe zone will reach from East Euphrate to Iraqi border. Menbic and Kobani issue is being negotiated with Russia to take those territory into Turkey’s zone.



Lets be real here, cabatli abi. Do u believe all that shit ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

According to Çavusoğlu, The weapons will be received back from YPG.



chocoo said:


> Lets be real here, cabatli abi. Do u believe all that shit ?




I don’t know bro. We will see the results. I don’t trust on US. If they don’t achieve the goals reached with agreement. Turkish army will proceed to wipe YPG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

@cabatli_53 please remove post # 921 in this thread. Have reported it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184892909562163200


----------



## cabatli_53

@The Eagle please delete the posts.

It is told that Turkey and Russia will negotiate about Ayn el Arab and Qamishli in Sochi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184897759037607936
lmao


----------



## Taskforce

Turkey had to conquer it first to have the chips for negotiation. I don’t know what Erdoğan is doing.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Well if Turkey gets rid of YPG from its southern border, then it's job done. I think if the wording is genuinely adhered to, Turkey has achieved its objectives. Assad has regained territory also - he is the biggest winner. The only losers here are the YPG terrorists. 

Unless I'm missing something??


----------



## cabatli_53

Peace spring operation leave S400- sanction issues off the agenda as well. US promised No sanctions to Turkiye. Good timing indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taskforce

masterchief_mirza said:


> Well if Turkey gets rid of YPG from its southern border, then it's job done. I think if the wording is genuinely adhered to, Turkey has achieved its objectives. Assad has regained territory also - he is the biggest winner. The only losers here are the YPG terrorists.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something??



Remember Manbij deal? No need to say more.


----------



## monitor

cabatli_53 said:


> Peace spring operation leave S400- sanction issues off the agenda as well. US promised No sanctions to Turkiye. Good timing indeed!




Any possibility of getting F -35 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

masterchief_mirza said:


> Well if Turkey gets rid of YPG from its southern border, then it's job done. I think if the wording is genuinely adhered to, Turkey has achieved its objectives. Assad has regained territory also - he is the biggest winner. The only losers here are the YPG terrorists.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something??



They already denied any deals.


----------



## xenon54 out

JOINT TURKISH-US STATEMENT ON NORTHEAST SYRIA

1. The US and Turkey reaffirm their relationship as fellow members of NATO. The US understands Turkey’s legitimate security concerns on Turkey’s southern border.

2. Turkey and the US agree that the conditions on the ground, northeast Syria in particular, necessitate closer coordination on the basis of common interests.

3. Turkey and the US remain committed to protecting NATO territories and NATO populations against all threats with the solid understanding of “one for all and all for one”.

4. The two countries reiterate their pledge to uphold human life, human rights, and the protection of religious and ethnic communities.

5. Turkey and the US are committed to D-ISIS/DAESH activities in northeast Syria. This will include coordination on detention facilities and internally displaced persons from formerly ISIS/DAESH-controlled areas, as appropriate.

6. Turkey and the US agree that counter-terrorism operations must target only terrorists and their hideouts, shelters, emplacements, weapons, vehicles and equipment.

7. The Turkish side expressed its commitment to ensure safety and well-being of residents of all population centers in the safe zone controlled by the Turkish Forces (safe zone) and reiterated that maximum care will be exercised in order not to cause harm to civilians and civilian infrastructure.

8. Both countries reiterate their commitment to the political unity and territorial integrity of Syria and UN-led political process, which aims at ending the Syrian conflict in accordance with UNSCR 2254.

9. The two sides agreed on the continued importance and functionality of a safe zone in order to address the national security concerns of Turkey, to include the re-collection of YPG heavy weapons and the disablement of their fortifications and all other fighting positions.

10. The safe zone will be primarily enforced by the Turkish Armed Forces and the two sides will increase their cooperation in all dimensions of its implementation.

11. The Turkish side will pause Operation Peace Spring in order to allow the withdrawal of YPG from the safe zone within 120 hours. Operation Peace Spring will be halted upon completion of this withdrawal.

12. Once Operation Peace Spring is paused, the US agrees not to pursue further imposition of sanctions under the Executive Order of October 14, 2019, Blocking Property and Suspending Entry of Certain Persons Contributing to the Situation in Syria, and will work and consult with Congress, as appropriate, to underline the progress being undertaken to achieve peace and security in Syria, in accordance with UNSCR 2254. Once Operation Peace Spring is halted as per paragraph 11 the current sanctions under the aforementioned Executive Order shall be lifted.

13. Both parties are committed to work together to implement all the goals outlined in this Statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cabatli_53

If this deal goes into effect, I think it will result in Syrian seperation as well because US insists on staying in the place where they are controlling. Most probably, They are planning to use Syrian territory as coalition base to cut the effectiveness of Iran and Russia in long term while promising “No threat to Turkiye” from the terrorist elements they are going to feed in there. That must be the reason they typed “understanding of one for all, all for one” for Turkiye in deal. As long as they stay in Syria, the North section where the Turkish Army is going to secure the future of Arab population who is going to be settled won’t have much connection to the regime zone.



monitor said:


> Any possibility of getting F -35 ?




I believe Trump wants to deliver F35 but congress or senators will cause a big headache to him If He does something positive. Turkey is not out of the program. Our partnership is suspended cause of S400 issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mustafa27

if i remember right, turkey is still making payments for the f-35 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Mustafa27 said:


> if i remember right, turkey is still making payments for the f-35 .


Turkish suppliers of JSF also continue to deliver in accordance with their contracts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cabatli_53

and 5th F-35 produced for Turkiye made maiden flight with Turkish flag in last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dBSPL

However, the issue of F-35 will continue to be handled independently of the Syrian crisis. Perhaps, if the regime wants to use this agreement in its favor, the circumstances may change.

Nevertheless, I think that the future of the Syrian issue will be shaped and enlightened in the next week's Putin Erdogan meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haris Ali2140

cabatli_53 said:


> and 5th F-35 produced for Turkiye made maiden flight with Turkish flag in last week.
> 
> View attachment 584748


Why is S-400 important for Turkey???


----------



## Mustafa27

dBSPL said:


> However, the issue of F-35 will continue to be handled independently of the Syrian crisis. Perhaps, if the regime wants to use this agreement in its favor, the circumstances may change.
> 
> Nevertheless, I think that the future of the Syrian issue will be shaped and enlightened in the next week's Putin Erdogan meeting.



I think thats why they put 120 hours, so that there is a ceasefire until the erdogan and putin meeting.



Haris Ali2140 said:


> Why is S-400 important for Turkey???



We are surrounded by enemies and we don't have a air defense system. Moreover, the s-400 last time i read comes with significant tot, which helps with our own systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

What brings America to our feet in a hurry is the bullet coming out of the barrel.

If the goal determined by the political will can be achieved without a conflict, this is primarily evaluated. Desired goal has been achieved with this agreement. Not all targets have been achieved, but we have pulled the other side of the bargaining table to an ideal point.

What if 120 hours doesn't work? We'il go back to the first sentence.

This is a long-standing struggle. Since 2016, this logic continues. The restoration of Syria, which started from Azaz, reached Rasullayn today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Mustafa27 said:


> I think thats why they put 120 hours, so that there is a ceasefire until the erdogan and putin meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> We are surrounded by enemies and we don't have a air defense system. Moreover, the s-400 last time i read comes with significant tot, which helps with our own systems.


But is it worth the capabilities of F-35???


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184914495799513088
Dont dare to support another KRG, it will **** is real hard.


----------



## dBSPL

Despite all the cowardly lies and all of zionist&neocon media campaigns; this operation was a peace movement.

Its main purpose was to end terrorism in the region. Turkey's constructive attitude and its aproaching to this agreement content, only reveal that Turkey's justness and honesty , once more.

Even here, on these pages, those who insult us of any kind, those who insult my country and nation, will they be ashamed? I do not think so.

The biggest gain of this operation, all the masks fell, even for the most successful hypocrites...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taskforce

I’m afraid SAA will move into north Syria very soon. This is just Americans giving the flag to Russia.


----------



## HannibalBarca

dBSPL said:


> What brings America to our feet in a hurry is the bullet coming out of the barrel.
> 
> If the goal determined by the political will can be achieved without a conflict, this is primarily evaluated. Desired goal has been achieved with this agreement. Not all targets have been achieved, but we have pulled the other side of the bargaining table to an ideal point.
> 
> What if 120 hours doesn't work? We'il go back to the first sentence.
> 
> This is a long-standing struggle. Since 2016, this logic continues. The restoration of Syria, which started from Azaz, reached Rasullayn today.



The problem is not the USA... But RU/SAA... They are betting on that "Ceasefire" and"Meetings" to make as much advance as possible with YPG... by having them hand over the area...
That's the problem... Look... Manbij and Kobani are already under them... and Qamishli is almost a done deal...

Now the Q arise...
RU "Officially" announced that THEY are in Charge of those areas... and As previously said and done... They never hand over Acquired Territory .
Therefore the TR Operation to have all the North and link Afrin to Qamishlo is already over...
What will TR do? Accept that reality or ?

We both know that as long as RU is Officially involved... TR can't do anything...



Taskforce said:


> I’m afraid SAA will move into north Syria very soon. This is just Americans giving the flag to Russia.


They already are... Manbij and Kobani... and Qamishlo on the way.


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184918936367894529


----------



## Taskforce

SAA sources say this deal between US and TR is just a way to stall Turkish operations. In 5 days we will be were we are now minus the lost time. I’m afraid they are right. We will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taskforce

SDF won’t leave I’m afraid. We will just see Russian troops moving to strategic locations which will halt our operations and make our job harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Hachiman said:


> @cabatli_53 please remove post # 921 in this thread. Have reported it too.





cabatli_53 said:


> @The Eagle please delete the posts



Needful is done. Please carry on with discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

cabatli_53 said:


> If this deal goes into effect, I think it will result in Syrian seperation as well because US insists on staying in the place where they are controlling. Most probably, They are planning to use Syrian territory as coalition base to cut the effectiveness of Iran and Russia in long term while promising “No threat to Turkiye” from the terrorist elements they are going to feed in there. That must be the reason they typed “understanding of one for all, all for one” for Turkiye in deal. As long as they stay in Syria, the North section where the Turkish Army is going to secure the future of Arab population who is going to be settled won’t have much connection to the regime zone.


Thanks to Donald Trump, American influence in Syria is done and dusted by now; American troops have been withdrawn from Syria by now.

Assad regime have real power in Syria now, with backing of Russia of-course. And Assad regime does not have a favorable view of Turkish incursions in Syria (refer to coverage of events in SANA news agency).

Assad regime have secured both Manjib and Kobane by now. This indicate that SAA is operating very close to Turkish border at present.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184827342713176064
As for US-Turkish deal, US have agreed to try to persuade SDF to withdraw only its YPG wing from areas bordering Turkey.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184898946449203201
Composition of SDF at a glance.







However, keep in mind that SDF is now an ally of Assad regime, and Assad regime will call the shots over this matter in the end.

Here: https://www.sana.sy/en/?p=176139

_"The President added that the Turkish criminal aggression launched by Erdogan’s regime on our country comes in the context of that greed whatever it has raised of false mottoes , yet, it is a blatant invasion and a clear aggression to which Syria has responded in more than one place through striking its agents and terrorists , and Syria will respond and confront it with all its forms in any region of the Syrian territory through all available legitimate means."_

Too early for Turkey to rejoice.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

LeGenD said:


> Assad regime have secured both Manjib and Kobane by now.



And Tabqa.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184878502031642626

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184844489434816512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184845177539698688


----------



## dBSPL

The dream of pkk Rojava is over.


 We're watching crying dogs right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Total failure from Turkey. They crumbled under the international (and US) pressure, which was very obvious and predictable after the Brunson fiasco.

They did achieve the removal of the US from Syria and the huge expansion of the Syrian army across the Euphrates thanks to SDF falling in line behind SAA though, so thank you for that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAN_TR

One of the terrorists who got killed in Tal Abyad, Dilan Ölmez? more like Dilan Öldü now.








for non Turkish speaker "Ölmez" means "don't die/immortal" .... "öldü" means "died"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Total failure from Turkey. They crumbled under the international (and US) pressure, which was very obvious and predictable after the Brunson fiasco.
> 
> They did achieve the removal of the US from Syria and the huge expansion of the Syrian army across the Euphrates thanks to SDF falling in line behind SAA though, so thank you for that!


For 4 years, we said , "dont be a partner with a terrorist organization". The Pkk-pyd-etc is a terrorist organization that directly targets Turkish territory, as Trump put it - even worse than ISIS. - 

While ignoring all the demands of Turkey, Coalition forces did not work in favor of Russia, but now you blame Turkey because it secured its borders?

What kind of a mindset is that even throws own mistakes on someone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

CAN_TR said:


> One of the terrorists who got killed in Tal Abyad, Dilan Ölmez? more like Dilan Öldü now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for non Turkish speaker "Ölmez" means "don't die/immortal" .... "öldü" means "died"


Turkey can only brutally torture then murder women?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAN_TR

Austin Powers said:


> And Tabqa.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184878502031642626
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184844489434816512
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184845177539698688



You seriously show us a burned Kirpi but the so called killed Soldiers backpack and ID card have no damage?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Turkey can only brutally torture then murder women?


How ironic is it being said by an Englishman? There is no need to go back to the past century, even after 2003 is enough to spit on your face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAN_TR

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Turkey can only brutally torture then murder women?



She was on the Grey List and searched for being member of a Terrorist Organization (PKK).

Now stfu and cry me a river.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184594926136373251
Disgusting war crimes being committed by Turks against women in Syria. They don't dare to disobey the US or fight against SAA or Russia so they prefer to murder women instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Battle of Waterloo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184594926136373251
> Disgusting war crimes being committed by Turks against women in Syria. They don't dare to disobey the US or fight against SAA or Russia so they prefer to murder women instead.


Are you still looking for the nuclear weapons that Iraq is hiding? Do you send alimony to the children of hundreds of women you raped in Fallujah? So when will your justice system stop curbing the prosecution of war criminals? What is your main purpose here while trying to prove nonsense by making pkk propaganda here? As a citizen of a criminal and completely -fu*ked up- murderer country?

Go and cry in another corner.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

dBSPL said:


> Are you still looking for the nuclear weapons that Iraq is hiding? Do you send alimony to the children of hundreds of women you raped in Fallujah? So when will your justice system stop curbing the prosecution of war criminals? What is your main purpose here while trying to prove nonsense by making pkk propaganda here? As a citizen of a criminal and completely -fu*ked up- murderer country?
> 
> Go and cry in another corner.


Your thuggish anti-freedom silencing tactics might work in Ankara but not on this forum.

This thread is about Turkish invasion of Syria, keep changing the subject to distract from Turkey's brutal war crimes against women and total failure of its invasion already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Your thuggish anti-freedom silencing tactics might work in Ankara but not on this forum.
> 
> This thread is about Turkish invasion of Syria, keep changing the subject to distract from Turkey's brutal war crimes against women and total failure of its invasion already.



Dixit the one who's side chose to give their asses to ASSad THE Butcher of the last Decade...
If you need a game of who's got a longer one... we can play it... I can give you dozens and dozens of YPG related vids that are killing innocents...

Now does inhumane things happen? Yes...
Is that something to be proud of?No
Is it present in both sides? Yes
Does that still make it ok? No.

Period, Back on-Topic.

PS: Quite Ironic coming from someone who's pic represent the Cancer of a Nation... Where Minorities are labeled as cockroaches...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Your thuggish anti-freedom silencing tactics might work in Ankara but not on this forum.
> 
> This thread is about Turkish invasion of Syria, keep changing the subject to distract from Turkey's brutal war crimes against women and total failure of its invasion already.


Before you account for your own history, you can't ask someone else account. Your heads of state can make decisions that will kill millions of people without any legitimate reason. The British soldiers are just bunch of vile murderers.


Stop crying. The Pkk terrorist organization's rojava dream is over. systematic endocrination activities on the people of the region ended. The exiled people of the region will return to their homes after 2014 Deash and 2015 pkk invasions. These include some 300,000 Syrian Kurds.


----------



## Numerous

Battle of Waterloo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184594926136373251
> Disgusting war crimes being committed by Turks against women in Syria. They don't dare to disobey the US or fight against SAA or Russia so they prefer to murder women instead.



How do we even know that isn't faked? The ypg could easily force a doctor to make an autopsy look far worse than it actually is.

I'm sorry but what do you care anyway? You already support the enemies of the sunni arabs in that area. Enemies who have committed far far worse crimes than the one you posted above. You're probably just posting out of emotion because the general feeling in the west right now is to hate on the Turks. I'm not even sure you care about this dead kurdish politician.

Sure, whoever killer her shouldn't have done it, but like the ypg's crimes against arab women probably go far worse.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

I see I've triggered a lot of rabid thuggish Turks. Must mean I hit a nerve by sharing news of the brutality and inhumanity of the Turkish forces' actions in their (failed) invasion of Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

dBSPL said:


> How ironic is it being said by an Englishman? There is no need to go back to the past century, even after 2003 is enough to spit on your face.



He's Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Battle of Waterloo said:


> I see I've triggered a lot of rabid thuggish Turks. Must mean I hit a nerve by sharing news of the brutality and inhumanity of the Turkish forces' actions in their (failed) invasion of Syria.


What I see... is that you are the only one who behave like a frustrated child... who's turning on his Hysteric Button for all to see...

You are literally pissing on sand, little boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Battle of Waterloo said:


> I see I've triggered a lot of rabid thuggish Turks. Must mean I hit a nerve by sharing news of the brutality and inhumanity of the Turkish forces' actions in their (failed) invasion of Syria.


When we are talking about the agreement details here, You accused Turkey for working on Regime's side. Then you trolled the title with a series of vague criminal events.

Moreover, when serious accusations and insultings easily come out of your mouth, it is not surprising to see someone responding in the same way. But even for a second, you can't stand to look in the mirror for your country.

You are a member of a murderer state, and we all know that it is not about humanity.

A major project collapsed in Syria. Come on, be honest.

Syria's territorial integrity was brought under control. Without hiding behind the excuses, you can write your real disappointment. Your country and your country's terrorists as a proxy elements, lost in Syria. Your terrorists will withdraw at least 30km south from the border of Turkey. This means that the dream of the pkk state ends.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184800920586067971


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

cabatli_53 said:


> @Dubious @The Eagle


Why you only tag them for my post about his "mama" but not his FIRST post to me which was a provocation about my "papa"?

Could it be because I have not been parroting your pro-Erdogan propaganda line in this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dai Toruko

Battle of Waterloo said:


> I see I've triggered a lot of rabid thuggish Turks. Must mean I hit a nerve by sharing news of the brutality and inhumanity of the Turkish forces' actions in their *(failed) invasion of Syria*.



Iran will crumble. Their religious leaders know that better than anyone. Time is not on their side.


----------



## lonelyman

Battle of Waterloo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184594926136373251
> Disgusting war crimes being committed by Turks against women in Syria. They don't dare to disobey the US or fight against SAA or Russia so they prefer to murder women instead.



Heinous crimes committed by barbarians

Despite tough talks by some Turks, Trump insulting letter is working

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

lonelyman said:


> Heinous crimes committed by barbarians
> 
> Despite tough talks by some Turks, Trump insulting letter is working


Yep, Erdogan claimed he would only meet with Trump then the next day he meets with Pence and agrees to a ceasefire lol.

In even better news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184651443166429189
God bless Syria, Russia, Iran and the YPG.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Yep, Erdogan claimed he would only meet with Trump then the next day he meets with Pence and agrees to a ceasefire lol.
> 
> In even better news:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184651443166429189
> God bless Syria, Russia, Iran and the YPG.



This letter is so insulting, no way this is to a head of state. trump treats erdo like 3 year old. 

He dare not write such a letter to Putin or Xi. PDF Turks need learn from Erdogan knowing the place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

lonelyman said:


> This letter is so insulting, no way this is to a head of state. trump treats erdo like 3 year old.
> 
> He dare not write such a letter to Putin or Xi. PDF Turks need learn from Erdogan knowing the place.


Becareful or you will be accused of being an Iranian lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Dinky said:


> Becareful or you will be accused of being an Iranian lol


I have had so many strange accusations as to my identity... These guys are very sensitive...  But mods can check and confirm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

War need to end as son as possible if we don't wants to see this kind of horrific picture . 


Mohammed is 13 years old and has been burned after one of #*Turkey*'s air strikes. The boy screams over and over, "Don't touch me, it's burning".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

lonelyman said:


> He dare not write such a letter to Putin or Xi.



Putin and Xi licks TRUMP's

The US killed over 200 Russians in Syria in one day and Putin sucked
The US Airforce rape Chinese territory day and night and Xi only watching on TV

Cowardly clowns


----------



## IblinI

MMM-E said:


> Putin and Xi licks TRUMP's
> 
> The US killed over 200 Russians in Syria in one day and Putin sucked
> The US Airforce rape Chinese territory day and night and Xi only watching on TV
> 
> Cowardly clowns


what can we say, lets all hail to erdo.


----------



## MMM-E

monitor said:


> War need to end as son as possible if we don't wants to see this kind of horrific picture .
> 
> 
> Mohammed is 13 years old and has been burned after one of #*Turkey*'s air strikes. The boy screams over and over, "Don't touch me, it's burning".





9 month old Mohammed was killed in rocket and mortar attacks launched by PKK/YPG terrorists from northern Syria to Turkey

also 20 civilians including 11-12 and 15 years old girls have been killed and 270 others injured in rocket and mortar attacks launched by PKK/YPG terrorists from northern Syria to Turkey's southeastern Şanlıurfa and Mardin provinces





PKK/YPG Terrorists killed more than 40.000 people including babies ,children and women since 1985


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184892726908801024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184893942199918593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184897042692399104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Battle of Waterloo said:


> God bless Syria, Russia, Iran and the YPG.



may the supporters of firawn burn in hell

by the way your statement makes only logic if your god is shaitan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

I support Turkey's operation against the Kurds, but they must show restraint and try to avoid civilian targets as much as possible. We are Muslim's first so we must fight under the conditions taught to us by the Holy Prophet (PBUH). Most of Pakistan is rooting for our Turkish brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

Rasengan said:


> I support Turkey's operation against the Kurds,


 But our operation is not against the Kurds. The strong campaigns of the Zionist media cause such a perception problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rasengan

dBSPL said:


> But our operation is not against the Kurds. The strong campaigns of the Zionist media cause such a perception problem.



Turkey's operation is against the YPG and the PKK. Both of these groups need to be eliminated. But I hope during that process the casuality of civilians is limited. I don't listen to the Zionist media. Trump is chest pumping because he needs to divert attention from his own domestic problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185136027775700992


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

*Syria: Damning evidence of war crimes and other violations by Turkish forces and their allies*

*Turkish military forces and a coalition of Turkey-backed Syrian armed groups have displayed a shameful disregard for civilian life, carrying out serious violations and war crimes, including summary killings and unlawful attacks that have killed and injured civilians*, during the offensive into northeast Syria, said Amnesty International today.

The organization gathered witness testimony between 12 and 16 October from 17 people including medical and rescue workers, displaced civilians, journalists, local and international humanitarian workers, as well as analyzing and verifying video footage and reviewing medical reports and other documentation.

The information gathered provides *damning evidence of indiscriminate attacks in residential areas, including attacks on a home, a bakery and a school, carried out by Turkey* and allied Syrian armed groups. It also reveals *gruesome details of a summary killing in cold blood of a prominent Syrian-Kurdish female politician*, Hevrin Khalaf, by members of Ahrar Al-Sharqiya, part of the Syrian National Army, a coalition of Syrian armed groups equipped and supported by Turkey.

“The Turkish military offensive into northeast Syria has wreaked havoc on the lives of Syrian civilians who once again have been forced to flee their homes and are living in constant fear of indiscriminate bombardment, abductions and summary killings. *Turkish military forces and their allies have displayed an utterly callous disregard for civilian lives*, launching unlawful deadly attacks in residential areas that have killed and injured civilians,” said Kumi Naidoo, Secretary General of Amnesty International. 

“Turkey is responsible for the actions of the Syrian armed groups it supports, arms and directs. So far, Turkey has given these armed groups free rein to commit serious violations in Afrin and elsewhere. We call on Turkey again to end violations, hold perpetrators accountable, and protect civilians living under their control. *Turkey cannot evade responsibility by outsourcing war crimes to armed groups*.”

The Kurdish-led administration’s health authority in northeast Syria said on 17 October that at least 218 civilians have been killed in Syria, including 18 children, since the offensive began.

_Attacks on civilians in northeast Syria_

In one of the most horrific attacks documented, a Kurdish Red Crescent worker described how he pulled bodies from the wreckage of a Turkish air strike on 12 October at around 7am, in which two munitions landed near to a school in Salhiye, where civilians displaced by the fighting had sought shelter.

“Everything happened so fast. In total, there were six injured and four killed, including two children. I couldn’t tell if they were boys or girls because their corpses were black. They looked like charcoal. The other two people killed were older men, they looked older than 50. Honestly, I am still in shock,” he said, adding that the nearest frontline was more than 1km away and that there no fighters or military objectives in the vicinity at the time of the attack.

Another Kurdish Red Crescent worker described to Amnesty International his attempts to rescue an 11-year-old boy and an eight-year-old girl who were injured when mortars landed as they played outside their home near al-Salah mosque in Qamishli. He said that Qamishli had come under heavy indiscriminate attack since 10 October and residential homes, a bakery and restaurant had been struck.

“The boy was injured in his chest. The injury was horrible. He had an open wound… and he couldn’t breathe. It looked like a [piece of] shrapnel ripped his chest open,” the Kurdish Red Crescent worker said.

The boy later died of his wounds. His sister was also struck by shrapnel in the attack and doctors were forced to amputate part of her leg below the knee. The rescue worker said there were no military bases or checkpoints anywhere in the vicinity.

In a separate incident on 13 October, according to independent international monitors, a Turkish air strike on a market struck a civilian convoy that included several journalists travelling between Qamishli and Ras al-Ain. According the Kurdish Red Crescent six civilians, including one journalist, were killed in the incident and 59 people were injured. A journalist who was present on the scene and witnessed the attack described it as “an absolute massacre”. He said the convoy was made up of around 400 civilian vehicles and that there were no fighters present, only a handful of armed guards protecting the convoy.

“All parties to the conflict must respect international humanitarian law, which requires that all feasible precautions are taken to avoid, or at least, minimize civilian harm. *Striking a civilian convoy is inexcusable*,” said Kumi Naidoo.

“There is also *no justification for indiscriminately shelling civilian areas using imprecise weapons such as mortars*. Such unlawful attacks must be investigated and those responsible held to account.”

“*Turkey’s continued military offensive has driven thousands of already displaced people from what had been places of safe shelter*. Turkey’s actions risk hampering the delivery of life-saving assistance and medical aid to those in need, *causing a full-blown humanitarian catastrophe* in a country already ravaged by war."

https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/n...iolations-by-turkish-forces-and-their-allies/


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185172072026251264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185184920567721985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185184071196037122


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185193007865323520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185195555842121729

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAN_TR

Austin Powers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185172072026251264
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185184920567721985
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185184071196037122



It was a Medivac Helicopter it crashed, the crew was rescued by CSAR unit, no casualities.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

CAN_TR said:


> It was a Medivac Helicopter it crashed, the crew was rescude by CSAR unit, no casualities.



Photo of the crew?


----------



## Taskforce

Turkey is too careful on civilian casualties. We need to shred these towns apart like Americans did to Raqqa and how Russia did to many cities. 

Timing is right. Now all eyes are on syria. We have to wait couple of days until eyes get onto something else, like a disaster somewhere in the world, and then unleash hell on these rats. 

Keeping cities in tact we won’t allow to keep doesn’t make sense anyway. Just plow through like everybody else.


----------



## CAN_TR

Austin Powers said:


> Photo of the crew?


Photo of the casualities?

Proof....


Spoiler












You talk so much bullshit, like the Kirpi 2 yesterday....

Clearly destroyed with gasoline, you can even see the the track.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Taskforce said:


> Turkey is too careful on civilian casualties. We need to shred these towns apart like Americans did to Raqqa and how Russia did to many cities.
> 
> Timing is right. Now all eyes are on syria. We have to wait couple of days until eyes get onto something else, like a disaster somewhere in the world, and then unleash hell on these rats.
> 
> Keeping cities in tact we won’t allow to keep doesn’t make sense anyway. Just plow through like everybody else.



SDF getting tons of Kornet in the meantime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taskforce

Austin Powers said:


> SDF getting tons of Kornet in the meantime.



They are getting new batches?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Taskforce said:


> They are getting new batches?



Yup. To deter further Turkish invasion.


----------



## Glass

Austin Powers said:


> Yup. To deter further Turkish invasion.



They will be captured and added to the tsk inventory that is good.


----------



## xenon54 out

12 observation points (blue dots) will be established in safe zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Timur

today I saw some pkk ypg yellow communists filth videos.. all too hardcore for this forum!

one video showing a communist yellow pig having two arab sex slaves..these girls had been hold in dirty room and being raped again and again by a filthy ypg pig! 

the others showing how they treat muslims (an arab man and his wife) the man begging for his family kill me but let my wife go.. and than they took out his head thing (wich arabs traditionally wear ). they said they would shit on that and said other filthy stuff against his arab language, culture and so on.. 

it ended with mistreatment of both man and woman and then they shot them in the head..

and some other videos with more of this kind or just torture.. 

to hell with that filthy ypg pigs and their supporters, you all can have parties and be happy and talk them sweet but really you all deserve hell and you deserve all surprizes in it!

@Philip the Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

xenon54 said:


> 12 observation points (blue dots) will be established in safe zone.


So Syrian Arabs will be settled in areas kf Kurds?



Timur said:


> today I saw some pkk ypg yellow communists filth videos.. all too hardcore for this forum!
> 
> one video showing a communist yellow pig having two arab sex slaves..these girls had been hold in dirty room and being raped again and again by a filthy ypg pig!
> 
> the others showing how they treat muslims (an arab man and his wife) the man begging for his family kill me but let my wife go.. and than they took out his head thing (wich arabs traditionally wear ). they said they would shit on that and said other filthy stuff against his arab language, culture and so on..
> 
> it ended with mistreatment of both man and woman and then they shot them in the head..
> 
> and some other videos with more of this kind or just torture..
> 
> to hell with that filthy ypg pigs and their supporters, you all can have parties and be happy and talk them sweet but really you all deserve hell and you deserve all surprizes in it!
> 
> @Philip the Arab


Can you give me the link?


----------



## Timur

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> So Syrian Arabs will be settled in areas kf Kurds?
> 
> 
> Can you give me the link?



no whatsapp from my palestinian friend!

ok one of them I found easily by typing pyd'li teröristin telefonundaki tecavüz videosu

but its the short version


----------



## Glass

xenon54 said:


> 12 observation points (blue dots) will be established in safe zone.



3 days left.



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> So Syrian Arabs will be settled in areas kf Kurds?



Yes


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185173924155404288


----------



## Numerous

Timur said:


> today I saw some pkk ypg yellow communists filth videos.. all too hardcore for this forum!
> 
> one video showing a communist yellow pig having two arab sex slaves..these girls had been hold in dirty room and being raped again and again by a filthy ypg pig!
> 
> the others showing how they treat muslims (an arab man and his wife) the man begging for his family kill me but let my wife go.. and than they took out his head thing (wich arabs traditionally wear ). they said they would shit on that and said other filthy stuff against his arab language, culture and so on..
> 
> it ended with mistreatment of both man and woman and then they shot them in the head..
> 
> and some other videos with more of this kind or just torture..
> 
> to hell with that filthy ypg pigs and their supporters, you all can have parties and be happy and talk them sweet but really you all deserve hell and you deserve all surprizes in it!
> 
> @Philip the Arab



Bro you should take care when viewing such things, it'll affect you mentally. Like not make you crazy but ptsd or something.


May Allah humiliate those ypg men in this life and the next. May they never receive Allah's mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

Numerous said:


> Bro you should take care when viewing such things, it'll affect you mentally. Like not make you crazy but ptsd or something.
> 
> 
> May Allah humiliate those ypg men in this life and the next. May they never receive Allah's mercy.



thanks to allah these things does not affect me permenantly.. it makes me short time angry but more confident in the long term!

amin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> So Syrian Arabs will be settled in areas kf Kurds?


Thats seems to be the plan, settling Arabs and watering down the concentration of Kurdish population on the border is the only way for a long lasting peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taskforce

This cease fire will give Kurds to arm with heavy equipment like TOW. Only good news about the cease fire is that Kurds will loose the pr game when they fail to carry out Trump’s orders.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

xenon54 said:


> Thats seems to be the plan, settling Arabs and watering down the concentration of Kurdish population on the border is the only way for a long lasting peace.


Siri, define "ethnic cleansing".


----------



## xenon54 out

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Siri, define "ethnic cleansing".


Tell that to ypg that has extensively rased arab villages in its areas for years...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Aramagedon said:


> Turkey soldiers behead Syrian kurds: 18+
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


israel propaganda.


----------



## Aramagedon

tesla said:


> israel propaganda.


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Aramagedon said:


> Lol


prove it .


----------



## Saddam Hussein

xenon54 said:


> Thats seems to be the plan, settling Arabs and watering down the concentration of Kurdish population on the border is the only way for a long lasting peace.



Yes, Arabization solves all the problems in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

tesla said:


> prove it .


This video is captured yesterday , they’re talking “fluid turkish” and ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Aramagedon said:


> This video is captured yesterday , they’re talking fluid turkish and ...


whut yesterday lol. everybody can talk turkish especially kurds,israel,persians , etc . prove it. this cheted video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

https://runhewalrun.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

tesla said:


> whut yesterday lol. everybody can talk turkish especially kurds,israel,persians , etc . prove it. this cheted video


Denying is the best & easiest way.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

AKP troll farms are at full capacity these days.


----------



## tesla

Aramagedon said:


> Denying is the best & easiest way.


yeah . it seems hollywood studio.prove it is real or fiction.



Battle of Waterloo said:


> AKP troll farms are at full capacity these days.


 whut turkish army, turkish state ruined all plans. .even enemy brothers cooperate against Turkiye.


----------



## Numerous

Timur said:


> thanks to allah these things does not affect me permenantly.. it makes me short time angry but more confident in the long term!
> 
> amin



That's good man.


----------



## skyshadow

The Turkish Defense Ministry is claiming that a* soldier has been killed *on its border after gunfire from Iran.
*
*
Iran has a significant Kurdish population in the neighbouring province, although it is not clear if the alleged attack is related to Turkey's invasion of Syria.

Iranian Kurds have come out in protests in the past week, against Turkey's decision to invade Syria.

https://en.radiofarda.com/a/breaking-news-turkish-soldier-killed-on-border-with-iran-/30223217.html
*



RIP*


----------



## tesla

what a nice . im having fun because everybody mask have fallen from atlantic to China.



skyshadow said:


> The Turkish Defense Ministry is claiming that a* soldier has been killed *on its border after gunfire from Iran.
> *
> *
> Iran has a significant Kurdish population in the neighbouring province, although it is not clear if the alleged attack is related to Turkey's invasion of Syria.
> 
> Iranian Kurds have come out in protests in the past week, against Turkey's decision to invade Syria.
> 
> https://en.radiofarda.com/a/breaking-news-turkish-soldier-killed-on-border-with-iran-/30223217.html
> *
> 
> 
> 
> RIP*


. this is natural because there is no iran army which they always wear different uniform . just using proxies or proxies use it lol. this is not new .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Timur said:


> today I saw some pkk ypg yellow communists filth videos.. all too hardcore for this forum!
> 
> one video showing a communist yellow pig having two arab sex slaves..these girls had been hold in dirty room and being raped again and again by a filthy ypg pig!
> 
> the others showing how they treat muslims (an arab man and his wife) the man begging for his family kill me but let my wife go.. and than they took out his head thing (wich arabs traditionally wear ). they said they would shit on that and said other filthy stuff against his arab language, culture and so on..
> 
> it ended with mistreatment of both man and woman and then they shot them in the head..
> 
> and some other videos with more of this kind or just torture..
> 
> to hell with that filthy ypg pigs and their supporters, you all can have parties and be happy and talk them sweet but really you all deserve hell and you deserve all surprizes in it!
> 
> @Philip the Arab


I agree 100% about what you said about YPG/PKK and even consider it worse than Daesh. This is why Arab govs should have supported Turkey against them instead of choosing to side against Turkey. Villagers are so used to being abused by PKK/YPG that they are cautious about FSA and untrusting of them.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184846744758243328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182695698740977664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

tesla said:


> what a nice . im having fun because everybody mask have fallen from atlantic to China.
> 
> 
> . this is natural because there is no iran army which they always wear different uniform . just using proxies or proxies use it lol. this is not new .



disagreed, well we have a lot of Kurds in Iran and in Middle East and you guys pissed of almost all of them but at the end no son have to be killed for some thing that his father did if Kurds want to take revenge then they should go to Syria and fight them there we have this kind of attacks in our borders with PK and its always a bad thing.


----------



## Philip the Arab

skyshadow said:


> disagreed, well we have a lot of Kurds in Iran and in Middle East and you guys pissed of almost all of them but at the end no son have to be killed for some thing that his father did if Kurds want to take revenge then they should go to Syria and fight them there we have this kind of attacks in our borders with PK and its always a bad thing.


Aren't Kurds an Iranian people? Shouldn't Iran take care of them?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185215944467111936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185190801481109504

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Tension is high around Menbij. Negotiations continue. If the regime militants try to enter Deirizor and Raqqa, they will have great trouble. It is very difficult to distribute its limited power so much before the Idlib problem is solved.


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184518508438269952


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185232938834808840


countdown in progress https://runhewalrun.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185147686040813568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184812705925844992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taskforce

TSK is not posting freshies anymore.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185155561060556801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185194961618292736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185186908525256710

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

*Inappropriate language will not be tolerated! *
*
Be warned! Use the report button if you feel someone insulted a people/ Nation! Dont resort to replying! If you reply you will also get a warning!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Ministry of Defense announcement - Date of Release : 18.10.2019

During the planning and execution of the Operation Peace Spring, only the terrorists and their asylums, shelters, emplacements, weapons, tools and equipment were targeted, and great attention and sensitivity was shown to prevent any damage to civilian/innocent people as well as to the historical, cultural, religious structures, infrastructure facilities and the environment in the operation area.

The allegations of "the use of chemical weapons by the Turkish Armed Forces", which were brought up especially in the international media outlets by the circles wishing to cast a shadow on the success of the Turkish Armed Forces, are completely unreal. Ammunition prohibited by the international law and agreements is not used by our Armed Forces. This type of ammunition is not included in the inventory of the Turkish Armed Forces.

https://www.msb.gov.tr/en-US/Slide/18102019-77258

Young people fleeing their villages to avoid joining the Ypg terrorist organization are now returning to their homes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185265432133095430

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Philip the Arab said:


> Aren't Kurds an Iranian people? Shouldn't Iran take care of them?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185215944467111936
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185190801481109504




@Indos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185257207081951232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Philip the Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185257207081951232







May my Rab not separate us from the presence of Azan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Is that an M242 25mm bushmaster I hear?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184900640293740545


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185146899248144384


----------



## skyshadow

Philip the Arab said:


> Aren't Kurds an Iranian people? Shouldn't Iran take care of them?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185215944467111936
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185190801481109504



yes the ones that live here are Iranians and if the reports are true then they will be arrested


----------



## dBSPL

@skyshadow
Could be a parody account where an idiot tries to attract attention. Can you remove this, please?

Hulusi Akar doesn't use twitter or facebook and he explained this to the press several times. Akar makes his announcements from the official website of the Ministry of Defense and the official social media accounts of the Ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lonelyman

skyshadow said:


> yes the ones that live here are Iranians and if the reports are true then they will be arrested
> 
> *is that for real or photoshopped can any Turkish member conforme this photo??? and if it's real is he high on something or what?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




What is this? All Kurd's land belong to Turkey? Ottoman 2.0?


----------



## skyshadow

dBSPL said:


> @skyshadow
> Could be a parody account where an idiot tries to attract attention. Can you remove this, please?
> 
> Hulusi Akar doesn't use twitter or facebook and he explained this to the press several times. Akar makes his announcements from the official website of the Ministry of Defense and the official social media accounts of the Ministry.



i did removed it thank you for clarification




lonelyman said:


> What is this? All Kurd's land belong to Turkey? Ottoman 2.0?



apparently that was some internet fan dream, the world is full of them, people that do not have a job but to turn brothers against brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen




----------



## lonelyman

Austin Powers said:


>



Assad played so well, he outlasted and outsmarted all his opponents. He patiently waited for the Kurds begging for the protection, then re-united Syria without firing a shot

On the contrary, Erdogan fucked up, if he did not ditch Assad and back up rebels, he wouldn't need invade another country and waste away money and people, Assad took care of his problems (Kurds) nicely. But Kurds are almost autonomous now.


----------



## MMM-E

lonelyman said:


> Assad played so well, he outlasted and outsmarted all his opponents. He patiently waited for the Kurds begging for the protection, then re-united Syria without firing a shot



Assad is pathetic puppet , nothing else and Russia-Iran are cowards to stand against the US

Turkish Armed Forces forced the US to leave Telabyad , Rasulayn , Ayn al Arab , Manbij , etc 

so in a few days everybody will see what will happen , Nobody can save Pkk/Ypg terrorists in Ayn al Arab , Manbij




lonelyman said:


> On the contrary, Erdogan fucked up, if he did not ditch Assad and back up rebels, he wouldn't need invade another country and waste away money and people, Assad took care of his problems (Kurds) nicely. But Kurds are almost autonomous now.



Assad fucked up , most of Syrian People will select their real democratic leader in real election
and ROJOVA is dead .. keep crying

Nobody can fire even a bullet to Turkish military forces in Syria including Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAN_TR

Kurds literally declared war to Assad if he dares to move into Oil fields, enjoy.


----------



## xenon54 out

CAN_TR said:


> Kurds literally declared war to Assad if he dares to move into Oil fields, enjoy.


Lol, they were quick to forget how they invited him a couple days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

cabatli_53 said:


> Safe zone will reach from Euphrate to Iraqi border. Menbic and Kobani issue is being negotiated with Russia to take those territory into Turkey’s zone.


Do not trust others, Just count on yourselves.
The deals easily break.


----------



## yavar

Syria President Assad says will respond to Turkish aggression on any part of country - state media
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-s...any-part-of-country-state-media-idUKKBN1WW1X6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taskforce

The US is not keeping their own end of the bargain. YPG is not moving back. Isn’t the Americans responsible of pushing the YPG back in that case?


----------



## Dai Toruko

Turkey’s President Recep Tayyip Erdogan says if the US doesn’t go through with its promise, Turkey will continue Operation Peace Spring in northern Syria “in a more determined manner.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Another warehouse appeared that is used for collecting taxes of the citizens of the US.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185559404063670273

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

yavar said:


> Syria President Assad says will respond to Turkish aggression on any part of country - state media
> https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-s...any-part-of-country-state-media-idUKKBN1WW1X6




We will do the same with him and his thugs....


----------



## Glass

Taskforce said:


> The US is not keeping their own end of the bargain. YPG is not moving back. Isn’t the Americans responsible of pushing the YPG back in that case?



3 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

dBSPL said:


> Another warehouse appeared that is used for collecting taxes of the citizens of the US.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185559404063670273



This is how us tax payer money go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

It's part of the tunnel network that reaches tens of kilometers beneath the Resulayn.

If they had waited another five years, they would have digged all under of Syria to the magma layer. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185592027884462080


----------



## Taskforce

dBSPL said:


> Another warehouse appeared that is used for collecting taxes of the citizens of the US.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185559404063670273



Guess what they are going to do in other locations not under TFSA control. 

This operation caught everybody by surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fdk6mmf%252F


----------



## Test7

Summary of the Operation Peace Spring

*Humanitarian Reactions Of The Western Media*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

IMPORTANT

US warplanes destroyed their radar base of Western Haseke. They also blew up the coalition military base on the road between Tel Tamr and Qamishli. All US elements retreating to south of the M4 highway. (Please, don't forget your dogs in the back.)

Note 1 : What we said - https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/excl...get-out-of-the-way-erdogan-told-trump.638790/

Note 2 : We closely follow - https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/us-military-bases-in-northern-syria.638788/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

dBSPL said:


> IMPORTANT
> 
> US warplanes destroyed their radar base of Western Haseke. They also blew up the coalition military base on the road between Tel Tamr and Qamishli. All US elements retreating to south of the M4 highway. (Please, don't forget your dogs in the back.)
> 
> Note 1 : What we said - https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/excl...get-out-of-the-way-erdogan-told-trump.638790/
> 
> Note 2 : We closely follow - https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/us-military-bases-in-northern-syria.638788/


How the f is ras al ain not captured yet?


----------



## dBSPL

Philip the Arab said:


> How the f is ras al ain not captured yet?


https://runhewalrun.com


----------



## Philip the Arab

dBSPL said:


> https://runhewalrun.com


I don't know how thoroughly FSA is following ceasefire.


----------



## dBSPL

@Philip the Arab 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185322161684258816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

dBSPL said:


> @Philip the Arab
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185322161684258816


Great video, this can really help Arabic speakers understand conflict better. Again, Arab govs made a mistake by supporting Assad and YPG even though they actively worked against Assad years back.

I think Turkey should integrate this type turret on Kirpi and other MRAPs.






It seems like current vehicles don't have enough firepower for taking out fortified defenses like snipers, machine guns, etc that need extra firepower. Warhead should be thermobaric, or fragmentation since anti tank warhead isn't needed.


.50 cal isn't sufficient imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taskforce

Philip the Arab said:


> Great video, this can really help Arabic speakers understand conflict better. Again, Arab govs made a mistake by supporting Assad and YPG even though they actively worked against Assad years back.
> 
> I think Turkey should integrate this type turret on Kirpi and other MRAPs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like current vehicles don't have enough firepower for taking out fortified defenses like snipers, machine guns, etc that need extra firepower. Warhead should be thermobaric, or fragmentation since anti tank warhead isn't needed.
> 
> 
> .50 cal isn't sufficient imo.



Where are you from? You are one of the not so many that seem not to be anti Turkey.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Taskforce said:


> Where are you from? You are one of the not so many that seem not to be anti Turkey.


I'm American born with a Jordanian father and an American mother. Both of my parents have about 10% Turkish (Sardinian mother) blood in them, and I don't see a reason to have as much division as I previously had thought should be had. We share a lot of cultural, and historical connections that should be exploited more to help the both of us on the world stage. If Turkic nations, and Arab nations cooperated we would be unstoppable on the world stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dBSPL

Philip the Arab said:


> I think Turkey should integrate this type turret on Kirpi and other MRAPs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like current vehicles don't have enough firepower for taking out fortified defenses like snipers, machine guns, etc that need extra firepower. Warhead should be thermobaric, or fragmentation since anti tank warhead isn't needed.


KIRPI is just a MRAP. Not more. Its purpose is to carry personnel safely. Unmanned tower and other ECM systems are for defense purposes.

In order to carry out scout and hit&run duties, there is another project ongoing as a weapon carrier vehicle platform. The tender received by FNNS. They are working on two different carrier platforms as Kaplan (tracked) and Pars 4x4.

Here is Pars 4x4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185640074882494465


----------



## Philip the Arab

dBSPL said:


> KIRPI is just a MRAP. Not more. Its purpose is to carry personnel safely. Unmanned tower and other ECM systems are for defense purposes.
> 
> In order to carry out scout and hit&run duties, there is another project ongoing as a weapon carrier vehicle platform. The tender received by FNNS. They are working on two different carrier platforms as Kaplan (tracked) and Pars 4x4.
> 
> Here is Pars 4x4
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185640074882494465


I know that MRAPs are made for just transporting, but even Humvees carry ATGMs sometimes.






NSA and Turkish army could respond much faster to YPG/PKK with vehicle mounted ATGM and be safer from machine gun fire inside of a vehicle.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185099722140336128
I guess vehicle mounted ATGMs could work as well.


----------



## Mithridates

Philip the Arab said:


> I'm American born with a Jordanian father and an American mother. Both of my parents have about 10% Turkish (Sardinian mother) blood in them, and I don't see a reason to have as much division as I previously had thought should be had. We share a lot of cultural, and historical connections that should be exploited more to help the both of us on the world stage. If Turkic nations, and Arab nations cooperated we would be unstoppable on the world stage.


so as i noticed you have German, Italian, Turkish and Arabic blood in your vein and you live in america. lol pal if one day aliens come to earth and ask about human kind, NASA should give you them as a manual.
you are an achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mithridates said:


> so as i noticed you have German, Italian, Turkish and Arabic blood in your vein and you live in america. lol pal if one day aliens come to earth and ask about human kind, NASA should give you them as a manual.
> you are an achievement.


My mom is half Italian and half German so very mixed and has a lot of variety of European countries from the most Northern to the most Southern. I can pass for Arab, Turkish, Hispanic, Italian, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Philip the Arab said:


> Great video, this can really help Arabic speakers understand conflict better. Again, Arab govs made a mistake by supporting Assad and YPG even though they actively worked against Assad years back.




You know they are going to side with anyone who has problems with Turkey. They are in bed with Greek Cypriots at present. They have funded the YPG / PKK without hiding their dirty intent but You can be sure that When Turkey begins producing policies to remind their places by supporting hostile elements, their crying will be heard from other continents. That is the nature of cowards. Unfortunately, Nothing changes when we motivate ourselves to gain the benefits of cooperation among Muslim states while they are seeking the opportunity to dig grave for anyone who does not accept their arrogance (look at Kuwait, Lebanon, Qatar, Somalia, Yemen...) but In all probable circumstances, they are going to worship the attraction of force as always. Look How they suddenly become modest peace lovers when they lost a giant oil facilities. That is the only language some people is able to understand and Turkey has big experience to speak the language they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

CAN_TR said:


> Kurds literally declared war to Assad if he dares to move into Oil fields, enjoy.


Will see who get oil fields

Back days Kurds use to Think that Kirkuk is is there's and the Kirkuk oil fields was occupied by Kurds but to day that dream is long gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185807174808850433
@Philip the Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

IMPORTANT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185885095489654785
And this:


Rogue1 said:


> It appears that the 5 days was really to let the US leave without getting hit.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185871201564024837



Before the end of 120 hours, let's remember the last situation:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ansu fati

for all interested there’s TSK map.net account on Twitter they have 100% accurate maps about tsk presence in iraq and syria while people are focused on syria whole northern iraq border region is almost blue colored 
It’s in turkish but i think you can understand there’s plane sign for airstrike and there’s rocket sigh for artillery
There’s specific color flag for tsk and another flag for terrorists also there’s flag for krg and iragi government as well


----------



## CAN_TR

Don't know if it's a good idea to start Tel Rifat operation now (should happen months ago), i would say a operation from Cizre/Silopi into N.Syria by cutting connections to N.Iraq would hurt YPG/USA more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ansu fati

CAN_TR said:


> Don't know if it's a good idea to start Tel Rifat operation now (should happen months ago), i would say a operation from Cizre/Silopi into N.Syria by cutting connections to N.Iraq would hurt YPG/USA more.



Turkey must launch operation to capture this area and deny pkk acces and connection between syria and iraq


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185913390046371841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185905910511747077
IMPORTANT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185727822582534145

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taskforce

In East part of Syria on the Turkish border between Iraq and Syria there is oil field too. Cutting of Syria Iraq connection and having the oil field chip in our pocket would be a great asset.


----------



## yavar

Oublious said:


> We will do the same with him and his thugs....



I make sure I hold you accountable to your comment in this forum.
will see how long can Turkey will last in Syria, a year ? two ?? Americans troops withdraw from north deployment to East , Franch and British totally left, Israelis withdraw back to Golan heights, were before the uprising, will see the Turks performance

I have seen some fool Turkish members have posted that Syria has lost oil fields

some of you Turk are honestly .........................
time will tell, but please Turkish members make sure not to backtrack from the statement ( that you can take on IRI in Syria )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alpha

yavar said:


> I make sure I hold you accountable to your comment in this forum.
> will see how long can Turkey will last in Syria, a year ? two ?? Americans troops withdraw from north deployment to East , Franch and British totally left, Israelis withdraw back to Golan heights, were before the uprising, will see the Turks performance
> 
> I have seen some fool Turkish members have posted that Syria has lost oil fields
> 
> some of you Turk are honestly .........................
> time will tell, but please Turkish members make sure not to backtrack from the statement ( that you can take on IRI in Syria )



Bunch of sectarian cowards backing Assad with air support from Imam Putin thinking they are some tough men. ISIS would have raped you if it wasn't for air support from Russia. Know your worth you ain't sh*t.

Majority of Syrians hate Assad and likes of you. You are not welcome in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Malik Abdullah said:


> Bunch of sectarian cowards backing Assad with air support from Imam Putin .


F..... Putin

who care about Putin the joker ,
of-course we need Political support from Russia in UNSC,
Russia came to Syria in past two/3 years and only with is air force,

you and some Pakistani and Turkish and European members want to hide big fact that IRIran and its forces were the one who came to Syria when Damascus city was on siege and from lebanon border and some part of lebanon up to Iraq border up to Jordan border and all of north Syria Fallen and 90% Syria Arab Army including Assad close family have joined so called Free Syria Army ,

Russia only came with is air force and bombed oil sale through Turkey and cut the fineness which helped Iran and Syria Assad that all, who freed Homes ?? where was Russia in those operation ? or westren border Al-Qaloom where was Russia ?

since then that Joker Putin been after IRIran to leave Syria and made sure it kick us out, even with help of Israel and US

that joker Putin is on record
here some of it for reminder for Turkish Pakistani Saudi and European members
Oct 12, 2019





May 17, 2019
Russian President Putin during press conference with Austrian president Alexander Van der Bellen 15/5/2019: "We are not ‘a fire brigade' "we cannot save everything" at time of height of probability of military conflict between the United States and Iran






Jun 10, 2018
Russian president Putin tells Assad all "foreign armed forces" to leave Syria subtitole






the big elephant in room is undeniable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185886524476416001


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185919469408980999Turkey should drop weapons for the tribe including rifles, atgm, etc so they can fight SAA themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taskforce

Another video leaked of SNA executing YPG terrorist. This time with a knife cutting the throat. This is really bad pr. Why aren’t we taking all cellphones of these scum? This is doing a lot of damage to our reputation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

Taskforce said:


> Another video leaked of SNA executing YPG terrorist. This time with a knife cutting the throat. This is really bad pr. Why aren’t we taking all cellphones of these scum? This is doing a lot of damage to our reputation.



Waging Jihad is not senseless killings it is more of a fight between right and wrong where right needs to be morally superior to the wrong in every action. Women, children and elderly people needs to be respected and left alone. Prisoners needed to be treated with respect and compassion. Idk why do we overlook all these henious acts even if they are done our allies. Turkey needs to do something about it asap.


----------



## Taskforce

Malik Abdullah said:


> Waging Jihad is not senseless killings it is more of a fight between right and wrong where right needs to be morally superior to the wrong in every action. Women, children and elderly people needs to be respected and left alone. Prisoners needed to be treated with respect and compassion. Idk why do we overlook all these henious acts even if they are done our allies. Turkey needs to do something about it asap.



There are no clean hands in Syria. All groups in Syria are involved in executions. That includes Assad and YPG. The difference is that they are not stupid enough to film it. Just don’t film it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAN_TR

Another hillarious YPG/PKK propaganda...

Fake...
It's saying that Turkish Soldier begs for mercy infront "Kurdish" Soldiers.





Original...
Turkish Soldiers explains something in exercises with Pakistani Navy SF's.





They are trying to win this war with Social Media and low class paint/photoshop skills

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

So Ras Al Ayn is completely captured?


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

But Iran, Syrian government, and Russia couldn't have compelled the US to leave Northern Syria; Turkey did. 



yavar said:


> F..... Putin
> 
> who care about Putin the joker ,
> of-course we need Political support from Russia in UNSC,
> Russia came to Syria in past two/3 years and only with is air force,
> 
> you and some Pakistani and Turkish and European members want to hide big fact that IRIran and it forces were the one who came to Syria when Damascus city was on siege and from lebanon border and some part of lebanon up to Iraq border up to Jordan border and all of north Syria Fallen and 90% Syria Arab Army including Assad close family have joined so called Free Syria Army ,
> 
> Russia only came with is air force and bombed oil sale through Turkey and cut the fineness which helped Iran and Syria Assad that all, who freed Homes ?? where was Russia in those operation ? or westren border Al-Qaloom where was Russa ?
> 
> since then that Joker Putin been after IRIran to leave Syria and made sure it kick us out, even with help of Israel and US
> 
> that joker Putin is on record
> here some of it for reminder for Turkish Pakistani Saudi and European members
> Oct 12, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 17, 2019
> Russian President Putin during press conference with Austrian president Alexander Van der Bellen 15/5/2019: "We are not ‘a fire brigade' "we cannot save everything" at time of height of probability of military conflict between the United States and Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun 10, 2018
> Russian president Putin tells Assad all "foreign armed forces" to leave Syria subtitole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the big elephant in room is undeniable

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

These fuckers are trying to pretend they are Russian to avoid getting attacked by Turkey.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185761165785358336

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> But Iran, Syrian government, and Russia couldn't have compelled the US to leave Northern Syria; Turkey did.



Ok thanks to Turkish Army for for doing that and thanks to Turkish soldiers for cleaning Kurdish terrorism .
the region has suffered enough of Kurdish terrorism

in long Run we would of forced U.S. to leave Syria like the total withdraw from Al-Adid Qatar base and remember U.S. has not withdraw its forces from Syria. the U.S. only moving its forces from North to east of Syria. there's build up in East of Syria which no western media want to talk about or report it.

but the terrorist kurd are well exposed,
the terrorist kurd use to claim they want their right and autonomy but now we all know that is BIG lie.
the Kurd had full autonomy in Iraqi Kurdistan but what did they do,
did they say ok now let get on with their life ?? no they did not.
as soon as ISIL attacked , they started ethnic cleansing and terrorism of Arab and Torkaman people and took over their land and houses and resources and then wanted to make international by so called fraud referendum to have international recognition
everybody saw that in Kirkuk Iraq and the region

let not forget the kurd did committed genocide against Armenians as soon as they had little power

never mind Kurdish terrorism against Assyria and christians

so kurdish terrorism must stops and 99% victim of kurdish terrorism are civilians


but what you forgetting Turkey was main cause and route of American occupation of Syria in first place
and now they have agreement with same U.S behind closed doors to do what they are doing.

the main objective ( Turkey and American agreement ) are Syria election in 2020 and Assad,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185940257344315392


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185889305161617410

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Philip the Arab said:


> So Ras Al Ayn is completely captured?



Seems like it:

“As part of the agreement to pause military operations with Turkey … Today, we have evacuated the city of Ras al-Ain,” said Kino Gabriel, a spokesman for the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces. “We don’t have any more fighters in the city.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...28d9fc-f1cf-11e9-bb7e-d2026ee0c199_story.html


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> These fuckers are trying to pretend they are Russian to avoid getting attacked by Turkey.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185761165785358336



SAA is great


----------



## Philip the Arab

CamelGuy said:


> SAA is great


How so?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> How so?



The only force representing, defending an maintaining Syrian statehood as well as defending Arabism within the borders of fragmented Syria whilst other forces and foreign forces attempt to steal and annex land. May Allah enable and equip the SAA with maximum firepower to damage and destroy others.

Tayyip Erdohan will be Arabized himself one day.


----------



## Philip the Arab

CamelGuy said:


> The only force representing, defending an maintaining Syrian statehood as well as defending Arabism within the borders of fragmented Syria whilst other forces and foreign forces attempt to steal and annex land. May Allah enable and equip the SAA with maximum firepower to damage and destroy others.
> 
> Tayyip Erdohan will be Arabized himself one day.


Can't agree with you there bud. In spreading Arabism he has killed more Arabs in the process since 73'. If Assad have given up in 2011 then the conflict would have been over and deaths on all sides would have been over.
He is hardly preaching an "Arab" narrative, he gets help from our enemy the Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> Can't agree with you there bud. In spreading Arabism he has killed more Arabs in the process since 73'. If Assad have given up in 2011 then the conflict would have been over and deaths on all sides would have been over.
> He is hardly preaching an "Arab" narrative, he gets help from our enemy the Iranians.



And all that history aside, in today's 2019 situation of Syria which side will you stand with in the interest of the Arab World?

Turkey? - Their policy would result in fragmentation and a decrease of Syrian land.

Syria used to support ISI (predecessor of IS/ISIS) in Iraq, that does not necessarily mean that the enemy of Syria's state is my friend. Also this is not about Assad, the Arab world already agrees with the narrative i'm stating.


----------



## HannibalBarca

CamelGuy said:


> And all that history aside, in today's 2019 situation of Syria which side will you stand with in the interest of the Arab World?
> 
> Turkey? - Their policy would result in fragmentation and a decrease of Syrian land.
> 
> Syria used to support ISI (predecessor of IS/ISIS) in Iraq, that does not necessarily mean that the enemy of Syria's state is my friend. Also this is not about Assad, the Arab world already agrees with the narrative i'm stating.


Standing with the ones who DO NOT put in jeopardy the "Arab World"... Therefore whoever make that mistake (ie ASSad) shall be labeled as an enemy...
Therefore... Siding with the ones to "Remove That newly labeled Enemy" is a must... to move on a more stable "Arab World" reconstruction"

Keeping the "Cancer" who made it possible is only meant as a wish for more "instability" in the future...

Interesting Saying "Sitting on your sh*t doesn't make it less smelly"


----------



## Philip the Arab

CAN_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186028952336379906


That page does not exist...


----------



## Rogue1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185588456799592449
Very informative, share if you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAN_TR

Philip the Arab said:


> That page does not exist...



Tweet was unfortunately deleted


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186192140839337984


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186267045698134019
Another tunnel network under the resulayn. This time, it opens up to the territory of Turkey, not Tal Tamr. Only in the Resulayn region has network of more than 30 kilometers. I think all raw materials camed from the French Lafarge factory.

IMPORTANT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186243929668231168


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186308544712400903

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rogue1

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186267045698134019
> Another tunnel network under the resulayn. This time, it opens up to the territory of Turkey, not Tal Tamr. Only in the Resulayn region has network of more than 30 kilometers. I think all raw materials camed from the French Lafarge factory.


This must be one of the main reasons to move PKK 20-30kms away from the border, is to prevent infiltration via tunnels, as the border above ground is walled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAN_TR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186335791095652355

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

CAN_TR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186335791095652355


The reason why Turkey wants to capture the border area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAN_TR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186344515512213515
Tic - Tac - Tic - Tac

21 hours left


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186344515512213515
> Tic - Tac - Tic - Tac
> 
> 21 hours left



The White Man will never allow Erdogan to attack again. Trump is heading to Ankara. Erdogan will stop offensive.


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186166348939845633
full interview -


----------



## Taskforce

Demographic disaster awaiting Turkey if Syrians don’t return to their homes.


----------



## dBSPL

▪️There were 136 vehicles out of the area. (evacuation of terrorists)
▪️42 harassment / violation by pkk/ypg
▪️160 settlements, 2200 km2 area were liberated.
▪️775 terrorists are neutralized.
▪️7 of our friends became martyrs. 86 soldiers from the SNA were martyed.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186576164313321473
Erdogan is in Sochi. Putin Erdogan meeting started.

Turkish operation's pause will cease after 11 hours.

*

(question about Macron's 120 hours extension offer claim)

Erdoğan: "Theres no offer to us from Macron. Macron is already discussing these things with terrorists.

Our addressee in this process is not France, but America. Macron is not involved in our meeting with the United States, but acts as otherwise."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186600010848329729

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186601843960377345


----------



## Taskforce

So what is the outcome of Sochi?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Assad artillery at Manbij


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186593338385940480


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186550778930094080


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fdll9l7%252F


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186690106847088644


----------



## 500

Everything Erdogan achieved is that now Kurds bordering Turkey instead of allied US will be controlled by Assad, Putin and Khamenai.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

500 said:


> Everything Erdogan achieved is that now Kurds bordering Turkey instead of allied US will be controlled by Assad, Putin and Khamenai.



However, de jure all this land is Syria Arab Republic which is a UN member state. Neither Turkey nor US dared to annex any land like Russia annexed Crimea.


----------



## xenon54 out

500 said:


> Everything Erdogan achieved is that now Kurds bordering Turkey instead of allied US will be controlled by Assad, Putin and Khamenai.


Allied US supplied 50k trucks worth of weaponry to Turkeys arch enemy, Assad, Putin And Khameini so far didnt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

xenon54 said:


> Allied US supplied 50k trucks worth of weaponry to Turkeys arch enemy, Assad, Putin And Khameini so far didnt.


Well for ASSAd... they gave a safe place for PKK for a long time...
For some specialist... it's because of a that that PKK continued to survive and flourish later on...


----------



## xenon54 out

HannibalBarca said:


> Well for ASSAd... they gave a safe place for PKK for a long time...
> For some specialist... it's because of a that that PKK continued to survive and flourish later on...


Its not like i trust any of them either but the thing is they can not supply pkk as much as the Americans can, not even nearly as much, look at ypg, they almost dont differ from a modern army anymore.

Can those three also supply such equipment? I highly doubt, they are definitely easier to deal with than the US thats for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

xenon54 said:


> Its not like i trust any of them either but the thing is they can not supply pkk as much as the Americans can, not even nearly as much, look at ypg, they almost dont differ from a modern army anymore.
> 
> Can those three also supply such equipment? I highly doubt, they are definitely easier to deal with than the US thats for sure.


Remember Afrin and Tel Rifaat... They've been almost 100% supplied by ASSad and IRan... remember the loots...
Remember who opened the bridge for them to get even more supplies...
That same point... RU was controlling...

No one in this conflict want TR near... They ALL supplied/shelled/used YOUR enemy against you at some point in time in this conflict... and still do.

I understand that TR alone can't do much, even though she tries her best... But NO ONE is your friend/ally in this conflict... if they could they will have ganged up on TR long before...
]Look now... You enemy is Officially accepted in both Sides of this conflict... and the countries involved... in One voice are condemning and threatening your op...


----------



## 500

xenon54 said:


> Allied US supplied 50k trucks worth of weaponry to Turkeys arch enemy, Assad, Putin And Khameini so far didnt.


* Assad and Russia created and armed PKK, they are directly responsible for death of tens of thousands Turks.

* Zero attacks against Turkey from US controlled areas. All weapons provided by US were very limited for specific operations.


----------



## CAN_TR

Time to build a much bigger and safer border wall, bring back those minefields.


----------



## Rogue1

Truth be told, the US was expecting one outcome from their very hasty but well planned retreat, and that was a conflict between Turkey and Assad in the least. And at most a conflict with Russia too. They made is seem that they had to retreat from bases because of Turkey's actions but in truth they could have stayed put, it is a war zone after all. The plan was that they hand over bases to incoming Russian or Assadists to draw Turkey into conflict. 

One thing that they did ensure was that Turkey didn't create the Safe zone that it wanted but they didn't expect that this would happen. 

Well there are some positives and a good one is that - for now at least - there is a little calm for a while and chance for the international media/political bombardment against Turkey to subside.

The best thing to come of this operation, is the revealing of the true nature of the 'YPG' by people like Trump and as well as other politicians and media.


----------



## SubWater

500 said:


> Everything Erdogan achieved is that now Kurds bordering Turkey instead of allied US will be controlled by Assad, Putin and Khamenai.


What Khamenai has to do there ??????
Iran do not involve there.
do not spread false messages.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

The expected situation foreseen in the Turkish-Russian agreement | Suriye Gündemi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

Thats a nice map, but i prefer this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Assad meet with his soldier in combat zone. Any news about this?


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

At the end of the day, the foreign forces will go the way they came....

As for Turkey, it's one step at a time on these stepping stones...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakAlp

Good to know this war has stopped, we already seen enough of Muslim bloodshed. 

Turkey has done well, I know they wanted to create a border zone under their control but their main aim was to secure their border from YPG and they have done so with joint patrol with Russia. So job done, next is how will they relocate 2 million people. Assad is also a big winner, he gained alot of lost territory under his control. 

Syria next aim should be to reunite the full country. Do a deal between Kurdish parties, and Assad parties and the last rebels and then hold a general election. Unfortunately the war has set Syria back for 30years, the same way Iraq was setback and after decades it's still unstable so I expect Syria to be unstable for the next 15years, political problems, corruption, traitors popping out.


----------



## Max

Good agreement with Russia. Now Turkey should move the refugee in planned manner so that good will of the safe zone people always remain with Turkey.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

The Zionists' plan of creating a proxy (Kurdish) state in Northern Syria, where Israel and others can use it to destabilize Turkey, Syria, Iraq, and even Iran took a huge hit. That proxy state no longer exists when the Turkey Republic and the Syrian groups that they support launched the offensive against YPG/PKK terrorists. And all of the western media showing faux outrage should be understood in that context. If anything, this Turkish-led operation assured the territorial integrity of Syria.



500 said:


> Everything Erdogan achieved is that now Kurds bordering Turkey instead of allied US will be controlled by Assad, Putin and Khamenai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186971824090943488


----------



## Ritual

What will Turkey do with the zones it has captured eventually? They are now full of SNA troops & relocated people such as Afrin, will they just be handed to Assad in a few years?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Ritual said:


> What will Turkey do with the zones it has captured eventually? They are now full of SNA troops & relocated people such as Afrin, will they just be handed to Assad in a few years?



No it is now part of Ottoman empire.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186985455058898945

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fsyriancivilwar%252Fcomments%252Fdlwxjr%252F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingWest

Austin Powers said:


> No it is now part of Ottoman empire.


No, the Erdoganic Empire


----------



## yavar

the Future mission for remaining U.S. troops in Syria under Trump presidency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Ritual said:


> What will Turkey do with the zones it has captured eventually? They are now full of SNA troops & relocated people such as Afrin, will they just be handed to Assad in a few years?


Will all these puppet/zombie/terrorist/traitor regimes, created by the anti-Muslim/Islam Imperialists, be there to begin with???? Their 100 yeas period is sharply coming to an end....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Turkey President Erdoğan: "I condemn Iran" statements against Turkish incursion in Syria


----------



## gangsta_rap




----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Some by-products for this recent deal with both the USA and Russia (win-win-win):

*https://www.sabah.com.tr/gundem/2019/10/23/bakan-akardan-aciklama*

According to the Turkish DM, Turkey is at the center of NATO!!! Turkey may buy Patriot systems!!! Deadlocks regarding F-35s will be overcome...

*http://www.star.com.tr/teknoloji/rusyadan-su35-aciklamasi-turkiye-teklifimizi-inceliyor-haber-1488897/*

According to the Russian defense cooperation sources, Turkey is reviewing the Russian proposals regarding Su-35s...

*http://www.star.com.tr/guncel/baskan-erdogan-bahceliyi-evinde-ziyaret-etti-haber-1488930/*

At the home front, Reis and the Nationalist leader Bahceli are having a good time!!! Numerically not possible to "de-elect" Reis...




​


----------



## Ruhnama

Any update and advance bro?


----------



## dBSPL

Ruhnama said:


> Any update and advance bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ruhnama

dBSPL said:


>


Well sory i dont understanding arabic only can read it


----------



## dBSPL

Ruhnama said:


> Well sory i dont understanding arabic only can read it









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189571039476535296







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189551643567820802

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189655716543352832

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Iran Russia Turkey meeting in Geneva: they will all respect Syria territorial integrity

Turkey, Russia, Iran issue joint statement on Syria
Foreign ministers of three nations insist on territorial integrity of Syria ahead of meeting in Geneva
https://www.aa.com.tr/en/world/turkey-russia-iran-issue-joint-statement-on-syria/1630216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dai Toruko

96,855 Syrian refugees returned to their places of origin from October 9 to 29, according to UN OCHA data. Almost half of them moved back to the areas that were liberated from the YPG/PKK terror group following Turkey's Operation Peace Spring.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakAlp

Dai Toruko said:


> 96,855 Syrian refugees returned to their places of origin from October 9 to 29, according to UN OCHA data. Almost half of them moved back to the areas that were liberated from the YPG/PKK terror group following Turkey's Operation Peace Spring.



I hope all of them will return to their country. Even though Turkey has treated them really good, still home is home. 

This is why a rebellion and war is not the solution. We need to move pass this fitna. Educate our people so they can select the best people to represent us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

There is no region under Kurdish control.

There are areas that live under US-sponsored Pkk/Ypg terror.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190328563557376000
This video found on the phone of a YPG / PKK terrorist who had been neutralized in the clashes east of Rasulayn. As the terrorists withdraw from Rasullayn, they kill a civilian family in the village of MUCAYBIRA and set the house on fire.
*

Places of worship turned into centers of pkk's marxist doctrine, children forcibly taken from their families and pushed as US human source to fronts... Hundreds of thousands of people who had to live under Pkk / Ypg persecution and hundreds of thousands of people who had to leave their country... They tried to build a dystopic terrorist state, under wings of global hegamons.

But this persecution will end. This project, which is actually planned as to be the outer ring of ARZ-I MEVUD, will disappear. Despite all the propaganda activities, no one will not step back and the region will find its own peace..


----------



## cabatli_53

Look what US sponsored YPG terrorists did ! Those are the lovely terrorists of West that is being protected against Turkish forces. @denel’s favorite terrorists in action!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190348478028943360


----------



## Timur

cabatli_53 said:


> @denel’s favorite terrorists in action!


to hell with him

the tweet is down or I need to change my vpn to those islands no one cares..


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

cabatli_53 said:


> Look what US sponsored YPG terrorists did ! Those are the lovely terrorists of West that is being protected against Turkish forces. @denel’s favorite terrorists in action!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190348478028943360


Tweets are down


----------



## cabatli_53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190321550173622273

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Glass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190618713852203010
The kurds will be so ethnically cleansed out lmao


----------



## Nein

The Turkish army should execute every ypg rat they capture these animals deserve no mercy after seeing that video of the massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Nein said:


> The Turkish army should execute every ypg rat they capture these animals deserve no mercy after seeing that video of the massacre.


which video??


----------



## xenon54 out

Mithridates said:


> which video??





cabatli_53 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190321550173622273

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

cabatli_53 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190321550173622273



They're killing random people for being Arabs, what's this fascist filth. Do they want another savage treatment by their neighbours whom all could easily trash the entire Kurdish establishment

RIP, victims of Kurdish fascism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

CamelGuy said:


> They're killing random people for being Arabs, what's this fascist filth. Do they want another savage treatment by their neighbours whom all could easily trash the entire Kurdish establishment
> 
> RIP, victims of Kurdish fascism.


There is dozens of them... since a year... Execution of a married couple to Kids...


----------



## Saddam Hussein

HannibalBarca said:


> There is dozens of them... since a year... Execution of a married couple to Kids...



not surprised, Kurds are this way

They're not progressive as the west makes them seem, they would oppress and torture us if they could. Infact.. there's been a situation where Asayish/Peshmerge captured and tortured some unarmed Iraqi soldiers during the battle of Mosul. Of course now they behave as the army isn't occupied with ISIS and they're aware of what trashing would await them if they try.

BIJI WIJI BIJI WIJ !

You must remove every Kurdish flag on this planet, #OPRojavaRemoval

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

CamelGuy said:


> not surprised, Kurds are this way
> 
> They're not progressive as the west makes them seem, they would oppress and torture us if they could. Infact.. there's been a situation where Asayish/Peshmerge captured and tortured some unarmed Iraqi soldiers during the battle of Mosul. Of course now they behave as the army isn't occupied with ISIS and they're aware of what trashing would await them if they try.
> 
> BIJI WIJI BIJI WIJ !
> 
> You must remove every Kurdish flag on this planet, #OPRojavaRemoval



Most Vids are out after getting footage from YPG/PKK corpses phones. A dozen is what we were lucky to get...
But they don't give a sh*t since all of them are directly labeled as fake...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Nein said:


> The Turkish army should execute every ypg rat they capture these animals deserve no mercy after seeing that video of the massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

cabatli_53 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190321550173622273


disgusting assholes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

CamelGuy said:


> not surprised, Kurds are this way
> 
> They're not progressive as the west makes them seem, they would oppress and torture us if they could. Infact.. there's been a situation where Asayish/Peshmerge captured and tortured some unarmed Iraqi soldiers during the battle of Mosul. Of course now they behave as the army isn't occupied with ISIS and they're aware of what trashing would await them if they try.
> 
> BIJI WIJI BIJI WIJ !
> 
> You must remove every Kurdish flag on this planet, #OPRojavaRemoval



In Eastern Turkey the Gurds had no problem in executing and torturing school teachers.

How many teachers were executed in cold blood by kurdish terrorists while at the same time they complain about how the Turkish state does not invest in education. There is no education because the Gurds just keep on executing school teachers.

But but Biji Wiji Muh Progressive Gurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Timur

CamelGuy said:


> being Arabs, what's this fascist filth



that filth killed an arab studend in turkey just because he was arab.. they are all this way

here in germany many things happen but the german government act as if it is nothing (because kurds fight against muslims)

here they attacked chechens because someone had a beard (they thought a salafi)





kurds attacking turkish small businesses like cafe and so on.. (I used the word kurds because it feels like 90% of them are pro PKK in germany)





they are digging their own graves.. and than they will cry genocide 

we have seen here some videos of pkk and so on who torture pll until their whole body is covered with blood some of them have sex slaves and others just step in houses and kill mother and child.. 

what will happen if turkey would be down? if our country would be lost and kurds would have power over regions or things would be in chaos exactly the same would happen and they would do much worser than these little examples.. and the rest of the region would also suffer and than it does not count who you are..

this is the reason why we need to fight them much better than all fight and all struggle we had before.. we need to kill their leaders in turkey, arabian lands, eu or wherever they are poisen them, make car incidents, burn them, strike them from above.. no mercy.. we need new commandos some cleaning commandos

kill all little soildiers wich could be captured but dont capture them.. there is no time for this

I remember a video where daesh killed 300 pkk filth.. that is the best way to deal with them!

search google for IŞİD, 300 PKK'lıyı Kurşuna Dizdi mynet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

Timur said:


> that filth killed an arab studend in turkey just because he was arab.. they are all this way
> 
> here in germany many things happen but the german government act as if it is nothing (because kurds fight against muslims)
> 
> here they attacked chechens because someone had a beard (they thought a salafi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kurds attacking turkish small businesses like cafe and so on.. (I used the word kurds because it feels like 90% of them are pro PKK in germany)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are digging their own graves.. and than they will cry genocide
> 
> we have seen here some videos of pkk and so on who torture pll until their whole body is covered with blood some of them have sex slaves and others just step in houses and kill mother and child..
> 
> what will happen if turkey would be down? if our country would be lost and kurds would have power over regions or things would be in chaos exactly the same would happen and they would do much worser than these little examples.. and the rest of the region would also suffer and than it does not count who you are..
> 
> this is the reason why we need to fight them much better than all fight and all struggle we had before.. we need to kill their leaders in turkey, arabian lands, eu or wherever they are poisen them, make car incidents, burn them, strike them from above.. no mercy.. we need new commandos some cleaning commandos
> 
> kill all little soildiers wich could be captured but dont capture them.. there is no time for this
> 
> I remember a video where daesh killed 300 pkk filth.. that is the best way to deal with them!
> 
> search google for IŞİD, 300 PKK'lıyı Kurşuna Dizdi mynet



In australia too majority of k*rds are pro pkk. Thank God in Australia we dont have 1 million of these animals. What happens here in Germany would have happened here in Australia.

Turkey needs to stop appeasing these kurdish terrorists and hit them hard with everything they got.

No mercy!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Kurds always use the line that they are the defenders and guardians of Assyrians and the Christians in Syria. Truth is, Assyrians and the other Christians hate KURDS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAN_TR

Here in Austria they (PKK) don't show themselves in public, only with Police when they protest.


Win-Win isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190612162043088896
Gurds make me laugh lmaoooo


----------



## CAN_TR

Turkish citizen and PKK protestors in Switzerland.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188451683392724992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nein

CAN_TR said:


> Turkish citizen and PKK protestors in Switzerland.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188451683392724992



Is the man who drove the car okay?

It was hilarious seeing those pkk animals flying.


----------



## CAN_TR

Nein said:


> Is the man who drove the car okay?
> 
> It was hilarious seeing those pkk animals flying.



As far as i remember he was fine, only problem was the Swiss court... but still worth it


----------



## Timur

Nein said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190612162043088896
> Gurds make me laugh lmaoooo




yes some idiotic turks think we have them on the grip and so on while these bastards show their kurdistan till diyarbakir and do things like this..

I say cut off energy supply for one month let them taste what embargo means 



Nein said:


> Is the man who drove the car okay?



man he damaged his car.. I hope allah gave him a better one in return 
may his hands face no harm


----------



## xenon54 out

Nein said:


> Is the man who drove the car okay?
> 
> It was hilarious seeing those pkk animals flying.


This happened some years ago, the ''protestors'' attacked this Turkish family who were passing throught that street, the video is cut, you actualy see how they attack a woman 5 vs. 1 like the cowards they are.


Still couldnt find the full video but here is a longer one, you can only see the end of the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

xenon54 said:


> This happened some years ago, the ''protestors'' attacked this Turkish family who were passing throught that street, the video is cut, you actualy see how they attack a woman 5 vs. 1 like the cowards they are.
> 
> 
> Still couldnt find the full video but here is a longer one, you can only see the end of the attack.


Biji wiji


----------



## dBSPL

*Al Arabiya falsely claims Turkey thanked Qatar for 'funding' Syria op*
https://www.dailysabah.com/war-on-t...ims-turkey-thanked-qatar-for-funding-syria-op

Oh, this UAE... Wait a little more please, we'll respond in bulk.


----------



## CAN_TR

Look at this map


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191044048926232577


----------



## dBSPL




----------



## Dai Toruko

Tel Abyad is now under Turkish control after Turkey launched Operation Peace Spring last month. And as Sarah Balter explains, displaced Syrians are already returning to their normal lives in areas liberated by the offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Must watch !


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

What's the latest , I heard intense fight going on between Turks and assadists


----------



## Ruhnama

Are operation stopped? Or still ongoing?


----------



## Nein

Ruhnama said:


> Are operation stopped? Or still ongoing?



The politicians of Turkey sold out the operation to the Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ruhnama

Any update about this operation bruh?


----------

